# Fire Strike Ultra Top 30



## Kimir

*Fire Strike Ultra is the latest high-end gaming PC benchmark from Futuremark*

You can download it here


*Fire Strike Ultra Hall of Fame*

*Requirements for entries in this thread:*

*[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
[*] FULL screenshot including:
*



The 3DMark window including (not webpage):
3DMark benchmark settings
3DMark overall score
3DMark subtest scores

CPU-Z CPU tab
CPU-Z Memory tab
CPU-Z Mainboard tab, if IGP has been used
GPU-Z Graphics Card tab (Rivatuner may be used if GPU-Z fails to correctly report the GPU)
*[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)
[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1". Most recent version of the benchmark at the time of entry.
[*] Beta drivers allowed
[*] AMD Tess off allowed but will be indicated as such, LOD tweaks, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating" Follow HWBot Rules Here
[*] NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by FM sysinfo or gpuZ)
*

The tables will be updated on a regular and frequent basis! [Note: * indicates benchmark reports "Benchmark tessellation load modified"]

Example Screenshot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*Editors/Referees: Kimir, jpmboy*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArgpMyj43ZFjdGdCOEhrbC1CSGFjalJ4Yl8xQUlRN2c&output=html&widget=true

Futuremark Whitepaper:

3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file


Update: 28 July 2015, update screenshot requirement, all entry must meet the requirement, not only top10 as of today.


----------



## Jpmboy

reserved


----------



## error-id10t

I'll start it off.. just wish they had removed CPU tests so us mere mortals could compete little better (or made it weight less).

error-id10t -- 4790K @ 4899 -- 780TI Classy @ 1385 / 1950

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2973304


----------



## devilhead

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2977596 have some score, but will do next without tess


----------



## Kimir

Kimir - [email protected] - 780Ti KPE @1411/1900 - 6043 (SLI x2)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2979956

(max out the power at the wall, 1300 is no longer enough and my UPS is beeping like crazy)

Kimir - [email protected] - 780Ti KPE 1372/1900 - 3316 (Single card)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2979312
ah, I haven't any good screen but this one, will re-do if it's not ok, I wasn't even pushing anyway.


----------



## ssgwright

here's mine:



this was with my 980 @ 1550/8000 5820 @ 4.625

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2969633


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.6GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1450MHz - 2000MHz - Score = 3562
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4371991?


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Yungbenny911 - i7 4930K @ 4.8Ghz - MSI GTX 980 Gaming SLI - 1499Mhz - 2000Mhz - Score = 6530*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2972685


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Might as well, hope I'll last in the top 30 longer than I did in the hall of fame (5.5 hours)!









WhiteWulfe - [email protected] --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified @ 1334/1852 --- 2874



Validation: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2967382


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'll start it off.. just wish they had removed CPU tests so us mere mortals could compete little better (or made it weight less).
> error-id10t -- 4790K @ 4899 -- 780TI Classy @ 1385 / 1950
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2973304
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2977596 have some score, but will do next without tess


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir - [email protected] - 780Ti KPE @1411/1900 - 6043 (SLI x2)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2979956
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (max out the power at the wall, 1300 is no longer enough and my UPS is beeping like crazy)
> 
> Kimir - [email protected] - 780Ti KPE 1372/1900 - 3316 (Single card)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2979312
> ah, I haven't any good screen but this one, will re-do if it's not ok, I wasn't even pushing anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










x2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was with my 980 @ 1550/8000 5820 @ 4.625
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2969633


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.6GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1450MHz - 2000MHz - Score = 3562
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4371991?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Yungbenny911 - i7 4930K @ 4.8Ghz - MSI GTX 980 Gaming SLI - 1499Mhz - 2000Mhz - Score = 6530*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2972685











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Might as well, hope I'll last in the top 30 longer than I did in the hall of fame (5.5 hours)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhiteWulfe - [email protected] --- EVGA GTX 780 Classified @ 1334/1852 --- 2874
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2967382


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Could my submission could be updated to reflect it being a non-Ti? Many thanks ^_^


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Could my submission could be updated to reflect it being a non-Ti? Many thanks ^_^


done


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> done


Many thanks!


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] - i7-4770K @ 4.7GHz --- Asus R9 280X TOP @ 1225/1800 --- 2641

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4373026


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ohhhh a new 4k bench . I will be back


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ohhhh a new 4k bench . I will be back


LOLOL hi there man







bring those results ASAP


----------



## the9quad

*the9quad ---- [email protected] --- 3x 290x (1100/1275) --- overall score7573* (username OCN-username 3dmark is nine)










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4373442









http://valid.x86.fr/1tkedz









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=wu653


----------



## Yungbenny911

My score states 780 G? It's 980 SLI @Jpmboy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> [CyGnus] - i7-4770K @ 4.7GHz --- Asus R9 280X TOP @ 1225/1800 --- 2641
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4373026
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ohhhh a new 4k bench . I will be back


lol - was counting on you!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> *the9quad ---- [email protected] --- 3x 290x (1100/1275) --- overall score7573* (username OCN-username 3dmark is nine)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4373442
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1tkedz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=wu653
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Really only need the Screenshot desxribned in the OP...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> My score states 780 G? It's 980 SLI @Jpmboy


fixed


----------



## mcg75

Mcg75 - gtx 980 - 1492 mhz / 8032 mhz - 4770k - 4500 mhz - 3668

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2966941


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy [email protected] -- R 295x2 (1100/1500) -- 5735

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4374014


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Mcg75 - gtx 980 - 1492 mhz / 8032 mhz - 4770k - 4500 mhz - 3668
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2966941
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy [email protected] -- R 295x2 (1100/1500) -- 5735
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4374014


----------



## Marc79

*Marc79 --- 4790k @ 4.7GHz --- Evga 780 Ti Classified 1241/1750 --- 3001*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2981671


----------



## King4x4

6th in Quad GPUs!

King4x4 -4930k @ 4.7GHz - 4xSapphire 290x 1250/1400 -10811





http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2972455


----------



## Kimir

Ooooooooh, after I removed my UP2414Q that I'm sending back (bye bye 4k








), decided to run the bench with 1080p and...
better score with daily clock, d'uh! So having your display at 4k does put some more strain to the bench and make the score lower than running it at 1080p.









Kimir - [email protected] - 780Ti KPE [email protected]/1900 - 6072 (SLI x2)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2981504

and I was consuming 300w less at the wall compared to the previous entry.


----------



## ssgwright

here's mine:

ssgwright - 5820K @ 4.625Ghz - EVGA GTX 980 - 1550Mhz - 8000Mhz - Score = 3742



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2969633


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ooooooooh, after I removed my UP2414Q that I'm sending back (bye bye 4k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), decided to run the bench with 1080p and...
> better score with daily clock, d'uh! So having your display at 4k does put some more strain to the bench and make the score lower than running it at 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimir - [email protected] - 780Ti KPE [email protected]/1900 - 6072 (SLI x2)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2981504
> 
> and I was consuming 300w less at the wall compared to the previous entry.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> ssgwright - 5820K @ 4.625Ghz - EVGA GTX 980 - 1550Mhz - 8000Mhz - Score = 3742
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2969633












Have I done it right @Jpmboy?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I done it right @Jpmboy?


THank you! And yes, there was no doubt you would! I'll edit the OP to reflect your "referee" right.








..ps: missed king4x4 and marc79 - I got 'em.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.6GHz -- 780 TI KPE @1387MHz -- 3322*


*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4378237*


----------



## Moparman

5320 score 4way 680s on crap board. Hwbot link also
http://hwbot.org/submission/2650471_

http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/ultra_zpsab2034e4.png.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> *Marc79 --- 4790k @ 4.7GHz --- Evga 780 Ti Classified 1241/1750 --- 3001*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2981671











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> 6th in Quad GPUs!
> King4x4 -4930k @ 4.7GHz - 4xSapphire 290x 1250/1400 -10811
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2972455


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.6GHz -- 780 TI KPE @1387MHz -- 3322*
> 
> *
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4378237*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> 5320 score 4way 680s on crap board. Hwbot link also
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2650471_
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/ultra_zpsab2034e4.png.html


need a validation link... wasn't in your bot submission, nor on futuremark


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THank you! And yes, there was no doubt you would! I'll edit the OP to reflect your "referee" right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..ps: missed king4x4 and marc79 - I got 'em.


Great!
Yeah, I saw them but I chosed to just edit mine and add ssgwright one only so you could check in the spreadsheet it there wasn't a format error or anything. Also king4x4 didn't had the screenshot "a la" Hwbot, wasn't sure if was acceptable. (should you add an example screenshot in OP like hwbot do on the rules of the benchmark?)


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a validation link... wasn't in your bot submission, nor on futuremark


I'll just leave it on the Hwbot since to many different wants on this thread. I dont get a futuremark link since this is a Hwbot comp version of firestrike No bigge though crap score anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I'll just leave it on the Hwbot since to many different wants on this thread. I dont get a futuremark link since this is a Hwbot comp version of firestrike No bigge though crap score anyway.


so if you hit "Validate result online", it doesn't .. go online?







Only need the validation link re: hwbot top 20 entry. Had I ferreted it out at FM, I would have added your run to the table.
Hope to see your scores here bro.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Great!
> Yeah, I saw them but I chosed to just edit mine and add ssgwright one only so you could check in the spreadsheet it there wasn't a format error or anything. Also king4x4 didn't had the screenshot "a la" Hwbot, wasn't sure if was acceptable. (should you add an example screenshot in OP like hwbot do on the rules of the benchmark?)


yeah - we're okay. There's some discretion you can apply.


----------



## lilchronic

Good scores hopefully the 980 classy comes soon enough


----------



## devilhead

devilhead --- 5960X @ 4.6GHz(4.5ghz cache/2133mhz memory) --- sapphire 290X 1360/1725 --- 3862
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4379626


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead --- 5960X @ 4.6GHz(4.5ghz cache/2133mhz memory) --- sapphire 290X 1360/1725 --- 3862
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4379626











! New First Place !


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE -- 3534

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4382412

(lol - with 1 card, that is a slide show!!)


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti Sli --- 8697


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2988418
(edited w/ new score)


----------



## Feud

Feud -- i7 5820K @ Stock -- 2xGTX 980 SLI -- 6706










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2987338


----------



## ssgwright

updated score

ssgwright - 5820k @4.75 - 980 1562/9000 - score= 3771



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2989097


----------



## theelviscerator

theELVISCERATOR Intel [email protected] 4.6GHz/EVGA SC 970 SLI/ 1424/7860 Score 5163



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2989062


----------



## Kimir

Gonna update mine with single card as well, can't hit 1450Mhz like before









Kimir - [email protected] - 780Ti KPE 1437/2000 - 3486
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2988853


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE -- 3534
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4382412
> 
> (lol - with 1 card, that is a slide show!!)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti Sli --- 8697
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2988418
> (edited w/ new score)











! New First Place x3 cards !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Feud -- i7 5820K @ Stock -- 2xGTX 980 SLI -- 6706
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2987338











! New First Place x2 cards !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> updated score
> 
> ssgwright - 5820k @4.75 - 980 1562/9000 - score= 3771
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2989097











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> theELVISCERATOR Intel [email protected] 4.6GHz/EVGA SC 970 SLI/ 1424/7860 Score 5163
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2989062












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Gonna update mine with single card as well, can't hit 1450Mhz like before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimir - [email protected] - 780Ti KPE 1437/2000 - 3486
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2988853
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX780Ti KPE -- 6271

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2989798

*updated*


----------



## Decade

Decade --- 4670K @ 4.4 --- 1x R9 290 @ 1200/1400 --- 3021

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4386495



***AMD TESS OFF***

Still playing with my R9 290, hitting it's limits hard... not having an I7 definitely gimps my score though. -sigh-


----------



## iPDrop

iPDrop ---- 4.7GHz --- 2x R9 290 xFire --- 4632

http://valid.x86.fr/h8eb86


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Decade --- 4670K @ 4.4 --- 1x R9 290 @ 1200/1400 --- 3021
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4386495
> 
> 
> 
> ***AMD TESS OFF***
> 
> Still playing with my R9 290, hitting it's limits hard... not having an I7 definitely gimps my score though. -sigh-











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> iPDrop ---- 4.7GHz --- 2x R9 290 xFire --- 4632
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/h8eb86


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## shremi

Shremi --- 5960x @ 4.5 --- 2x 980 @ 1575/8100 --- 7008

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4388469


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> iPDrop ---- 4.7GHz --- 2x R9 290 xFire --- 4632
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/h8eb86
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wrong validation link...


----------



## alancsalt

@shremi What's the operating system in that rig? (Not in your sig, so no indicator there.) Win 10 evaluation copy?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.6GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1450MHz - 2000MHz - Score = 3562
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4371991?


update (went from i7 5960x @ 4.6GHz to 4.7GHz):
marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1450MHz - 2000MHz - Score = 3601
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4390669


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @shremi What's the operating system in that rig? (Not in your sig, so no indicator there.) Win 10 evaluation copy?


Most definitely is, on a virtual machine.
"Time measurement data not available" is not valid per Hwbot rules and win10 tech preview is affected by the bug of win8 (see here and here).

I'll let you decide of the validity of it, but for me, it's not ok.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> update (went from i7 5960x @ 4.6GHz to 4.7GHz):
> marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1450MHz - 2000MHz - Score = 3601
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4390669


----------



## alancsalt

Win 10 virtualised... fascinating. Up to Jpmboy ....


----------



## MunneY

Ran a single card.

MunneY -- i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - GTX 780 Ti Classified - 1330MHz - 1750MHz - Score = 3133

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2993918


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @shremi What's the operating system in that rig? (Not in your sig, so no indicator there.) Win 10 evaluation copy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Most definitely is, on a virtual machine.
> "Time measurement data not available" is not valid per Hwbot rules and win10 tech preview is affected by the bug of win8 (see here and here).
> I'll let you decide of the validity of it, but for me, it's not ok.


_"Windows 8/8.1/10 and Server 2012 ONLY in combination with System Info 4.20 (and above), a verification link, and no "Timer is off" message"_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Win 10 virtualised... fascinating. Up to Jpmboy ....


Kimir is a co-referee








... thankfully

This is a tough call. [thinking out loud]: Win10 (virtual or not) is not specifically excluded by HWbot rules (well, except for a news flash), however considering the validation has more than "just" the Time issue (which as is, would be acceptable); eg, no OS report, no memory report, no CPU clock report, it is difficult to know what information the validation actually reported in an accurate manner. Any one (or maybe two) of the discrepancies would likely get a pass. *I think a request to repeat is the call.*

see: http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2684_windows_10_affected_by_same_downclock_bug_like_windows_88.1_disallowed_for_now

btw - hanging the laundry in public so users understand the thinking (thin as it may be







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Shremi --- 5960x @ 4.5 --- 2x 980 @ 1575/8100 --- 7008
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4388469


Great run Shremi! At this point, can't accept win10-based runs with the combination of validation report errors in your submission.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ran a single card.
> 
> MunneY -- i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - GTX 780 Ti Classified - 1330MHz - 1750MHz - Score = 3133
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2993918


----------



## iPDrop

iPDrop ---- 4.7GHz --- 2x R9 290 xFire 1100/1503 --- Score: 4910

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4393352


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> iPDrop ---- 4.7GHz --- 2x R9 290 xFire 1100/1503 --- Score: 4910
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4393352


Almost perfect, next time, add the CPU name (frequency doesn't matter much as it's not on the spreadsheet), everything else is good.
You might want to OC your ram for better physics score, even tho it won't affect much on the Ultra preset. No tessellation modification as well, you can tweak that for a notch better score, it's accepted according to hwbot rules.


----------



## bond32

Doubt you will accept it but http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2970257

Ran that before I saw this thread. I'll rerun later - 4770k @ 4.8, 1x290x & 2x290's pt1 bios @ 1180/1250


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Almost perfect, next time, add the CPU name (frequency doesn't matter much as it's not on the spreadsheet), everything else is good.
> You might want to OC your ram for better physics score, even tho it won't affect much on the Ultra preset. No tessellation modification as well, you can tweak that for a notch better score, it's accepted according to hwbot rules.


Thanks, but when ever I try to run XMP Profile for stock clocks on this ram I get blue screens, so I downclocked to 1866. Also how do I turn off tess?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Doubt you will accept it but http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2970257
> 
> Ran that before I saw this thread. I'll rerun later - 4770k @ 4.8, 1x290x & 2x290's pt1 bios @ 1180/1250


Will need a screenshot, if you hadn't made one at the time of the run, you can load the automatically saved score located in "C:\Users\Michael\Documents\3DMark\Log".
Pop up cpu-z, gpu-z and you are good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Thanks, but when ever I try to run XMP Profile for stock clocks on this ram I get blue screens, so I downclocked to 1866. Also how do I turn off tess?


You can try increase VCCSA for memory OC, not higher than 1.2v. No idea about how to disable tess, I haven't had a ATI.. erm AMD graphic card since AGP bus lol.


----------



## iPDrop

Think I found it in the catalyst control center, thanks, will try it again and see if I can break 5000 score


----------



## iPDrop

Highest I could go with 1.2v on the VSA was 2166MHz and even then my desktop is flashing every once in a while.. Turned off Tess and was able to pull out just a hair higher on the score:

iPDrop ---- i7-4930k 4.7GHz --- 2x R9 290 xFire 1100/1503 --- Score: 4947

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4394760'


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 5930K @ 4.1ghz -- 980 slI @ 1,292 / 2,040

5798

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4394785?



fast OC to get through this test before dinner arrives ^_^


----------



## MunneY

LOL, I just realized my ram is at 2133 ... need to fix that now


----------



## kx11

yeah dual channel ram is holding me back


----------



## Decade

I'd like to submit an update.

Decade --- I5-4670K @ 4.4ghz --- R9 290 @ 1240/1480 --- 3151

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4396391

AMD TESS OFF



Gonna hold in with the I7s for as long as I can.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> I'd like to submit an update.
> 
> Decade --- I5-4670K @ 4.4ghz --- R9 290 @ 1240/1480 --- 3151
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4396391
> 
> AMD TESS OFF
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I7 guys, but this I5 is gonna gun it for what I can.


man, that extra 1gb of vram definitely makes a difference.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> man, that extra 1gb of vram definitely makes a difference.


I honestly didn't know my card would clock this well, gonna shoot for 1240/1500 after dinner... no way I'd run this 24/7 though, sucker hits 70*C instantly!
I'm curious to see how I'd do with a K series I7 since my physics score would be roughly 4000 to 5000 points higher.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> I honestly didn't know my card would clock this well, gonna shoot for 1240/1500 after dinner... no way I'd run this 24/7 though, sucker hits 70*C instantly!
> I'm curious to see how I'd do with a K series I7 since my physics score would be roughly 4000 to 5000 points higher.


Your making me wanna drop my 290 in my main system for a lil fun


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Your making me wanna drop my 290 in my main system for a lil fun


Go for it! I'm excited to see what you can bench it at!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I got 3 points more going from 3.9GHz to 4.6GHz on my 3930k:





This bench is very gpu dependent.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I got 3 points more going from 3.9GHz to 4.6GHz on my 3930k:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bench is very gpu dependent.


Today I tried both the i7 5960x at 4.7 and 4.8 GHz and it resulted in no additional final score even though my physics went up by almost 500 points.

4.7 GHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4390669

4.8GHz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2993961


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Highest I could go with 1.2v on the VSA was 2166MHz and even then my desktop is flashing every once in a while.. Turned off Tess and was able to pull out just a hair higher on the score:
> iPDrop ---- i7-4930k 4.7GHz --- 2x R9 290 xFire 1100/1503 --- Score: 4947
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4394760'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 5930K @ 4.1ghz -- 980 slI @ 1,292 / 2,040
> 
> 5798
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4394785?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fast OC to get through this test before dinner arrives ^_^











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> I'd like to submit an update.
> Decade --- I5-4670K @ 4.4ghz --- R9 290 @ 1240/1480 --- 3151
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4396391
> AMD TESS OFF
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna hold in with the I7s for as long as I can.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I got 3 points more going from 3.9GHz to 4.6GHz on my 3930k:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bench is very gpu dependent.


Whoa - and FSU slams the GPU ram. Not sure if it's correct, but on my 295x2 AB says it used 5GB? nah, can't be.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Today I tried both the i7 5960x at 4.7 and 4.8 GHz and it resulted in no additional final score even though my physics went up.
> 
> 4.7 GHz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4390669
> 
> 4.8GHz
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2993961


Looks like every point counts on this one.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I got 3 points more going from 3.9GHz to 4.6GHz on my 3930k:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bench is very gpu dependent.










...Hey MrTOOSHORT - ....Edmonton winter is coming up for you soon !

...I'm.going look at running 'Ultra' next week after finishing my current bench runs > any idea how 'FSU' reacts to 'system RAM' speed and timings (as opposed to VRAM) ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Joa3d43 hi there buddy!









Well the 4K resolution is telling us that the higher the rez, the more gpu bound things are. Just how the rule applied for years on gaming.

Maybe cpu type and speed helps more for more video cards being pushed? Not sure how system ram will affect things, that's where you come in!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Joa3d43 hi there buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the 4K resolution is telling us that the higher the rez, the more gpu bound things are. Just how the rule applied for years on gaming.
> 
> Maybe cpu type and speed helps more for more video cards being pushed? Not sure how system ram will affect things, that's where you come in!


...well, I shall find out on the system RAM and share my findings...my bigger 'worry' though will be PSU power for 4x GPUs...sounds like 'FSU' could be like 'Raymarch' in Catzilla > has been known to throw the circuit breaker in our place









...you must have read about the big-die Maxwell coming up for Christmas (likely 28nm instead of 22nm though) for Titan-X (or whatever they going to call it)...that would run well in -30 C and lower Edmonton winter temps...plan on getting one / some of those ?


----------



## Jpmboy

stock clocks... >5GB ram used


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> stock clocks... >5GB ram used


it pegs my 780Ti's at 2994mb LOL... I'm fine on test 1... test 2 just mutilates its LOL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> it pegs my 780Ti's at 2994mb LOL... I'm fine on test 1... test 2 just mutilates its LOL


same here. test 2 eats vram!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same here. test 2 eats vram!!


I'm gonna try to find a buyer for these TI's... I guess its time for 980 Classys... I dont wanna take a beating on the cards tho


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, I shall find out on the system RAM and share my findings...my bigger 'worry' though will be PSU power for 4x GPUs...sounds like 'FSU' could be like 'Raymarch' in Catzilla > has been known to throw the circuit breaker in our place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you must have read about the big-die Maxwell coming up for Christmas (likely 28nm instead of 22nm though) for Titan-X (or whatever they going to call it)...that would run well in -30 C and lower Edmonton winter temps...plan on getting one / some of those ?


I have a lot of catching up to do with the 5960x and such. I hope to get big Maxwell when I can. For now I'll just enjoy your guys' screenshots.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah, test 2 is where it's at lol.
It would be nice to see someone with a Titan, Titan Black or even a Titan Z to show how much vram this bench is eating.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, test 2 is where it's at lol.
> It would be nice to see someone with a Titan, Titan Black or even a Titan Z to show how much vram this bench is eating.


CALLING @JamesWalt1


----------



## DividebyZERO

There are 8gb 290x also, doesn't silent scone have 2?


----------



## Decade

I do believe 3151 is my final score. This 290 isn't going to go above 1240/1480 without a physical volt-mod or something.

GPU-Z reports it as 77% for asic quality, so I'm thinking it's physical limitation of the card. Next card will have to be something reputable for crazy clocks, I've forgot how much fun this can be even at an entry level.

CPU can only clock another 100mhz at stupid-voltage vcore, so I don't think I can try that card either.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update,

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.6GHz -- 780 TI KPE @1387MHz -- 3345:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4397629*

Funny, same clocks as last submission, but 23 more points overall.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.6GHz -- 780 TI KPE @1387MHz -- 3345:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4397629*
> 
> Funny, same clocks as last submission, but 23 more points overall.


----------



## theelviscerator

5342...creeping up

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2989706


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, test 2 is where it's at lol.
> It would be nice to see someone with a Titan, Titan Black or even a Titan Z to show how much vram this bench is eating.


the 295x2 has 8GB vram... I've seen FSU use 6GB









^^^

Requirements for entries in this thread:

[*] OCN user name ---- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S [name it], post with the picture or paperclip tool)
[*] Optional: CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ
[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)
[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1". Most recent version of the benchmark at the time of entry.
[*] Beta drivers allowed
[*] AMD Tess off allowed but will be indicated as such, LOD tweaks, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating" Follow HWBot Rules Here


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, test 2 is where it's at lol.
> It would be nice to see someone with a Titan, Titan Black or even a Titan Z to show how much vram this bench is eating.


That's will only tell us how much ram is being cached not how much is used though.

Titan Black was using about 500 mb more on average than 780 Ti for the same tests in Digital Storm's review.


----------



## Razzaa

i7 4790K @ 4.8Ghz + Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 @ 1368 core / 1953mem.

Score 3064 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2990792





Edit: Almost forgot a pic with my user name


----------



## Pikaru

i7 4790k @4.7ghz

780 ti KPEx2 @1528/1908

Score 5898



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4398062?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> i7 4790k @4.7ghz
> 
> 780 ti KPEx2 @1528/1908
> 
> Score 5898
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4398062?


I believe your cards are throttling on that bios. Think of it as some of the cores of your card are reaching 1528Mhz, but the other cores are lagging behind at a much lower clock.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I believe your cards are throttling on that bios. Think of it as some of the cores of your card are reaching 1528Mhz, but the other cores are lagging behind at a much lower clock.


I figured that was why cards with lower clocks have higher scores. Would a bios edit fix that?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I figured that was why cards with lower clocks have higher scores. Would a bios edit fix that?


The problem is the modded stock non-LN2 bios, throttles like mad showing high frequency, but low scores.

A fix would be to use the XOCKPti bios.

XOCKPti.zip 131k .zip file


I like the skyn3t rev6 bios myself. Low voltage with pretty good clocks 24/7 kind of bios.

The voltage tool and other voltage adjustment programs are broken with rev6. So use the XOC bios instead for high voltages and benches.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I have a lot of catching up to do with the 5960x and such. I hope to get big Maxwell when I can. For now I'll just enjoy your guys' screenshots.


...yeah, the endless 'upgrade' wars... ...just wondering 'when' 22nm big Maxwell's come out which incidentally will do great at 'FSU' - hopefully not 3 month after the 28nm version hits the shelf...btw, my bench system (RIVE, 3970X) from yesteryear has now become my 'daily driver' > still love that setup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> stock clocks... >5GB ram used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...am I missing s.th. ? 295 dualie has 4+4 GB VRAM which is 'max net used' 4 GB ?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, the endless 'upgrade' wars... ...just wondering 'when' 22nm big Maxwell's come out which incidentally will do great at 'FSU' - hopefully not 3 month after the 28nm version hits the shelf...btw, my bench system (RIVE, 3970X) from yesteryear has now become my 'daily driver' > still love that setup
> ...am I missing s.th. ? 295 dualie has 4+4 GB VRAM which is 'max net used' 4 GB ?!


yeah - how is it showing >5GB??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> i7 4790K @ 4.8Ghz + Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 @ 1368 core / 1953mem.
> Score 3064 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2990792
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Almost forgot a pic with my user name











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> i7 4790k @4.7ghz
> 780 ti KPEx2 @1528/1908
> Score 5898
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4398062?











?? So is this s 3 card or 2 card entry? 750Ti is your physics card??

[certainly had some interesting subs today}


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - how is it showing >5GB??


check this out:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1791473


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? So is this s 3 card or 2 card entry? 750Ti is your physics card??
> 
> [certainly had some interesting subs today}


750 ti is just a dedicated physx card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> check this out:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1791473


quote: _Your original understanding is incorrect. The VRAM is duplicated. So if you use 2 GB in one card you also use 2 GB in the other, for a total of 4 GB._
Ab is then indicating ~3GB of ram used per gpu... consistent with what I'm seeing on the kingpins (they seem to be maxing out, especially at the beginning of scene 2)
[how you ferret this stuff out is impressive !]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> 750 ti is just a dedicated physx card.


Sorry, Pikaru...
If I open this up to dedicated physics cards, we'll start seeing all sorts of combinations (eg, I could set one KPE to physics and claim 2xSLI with the other two - don't know if it will help in this benchmark tho).
So, as is, it is a three card entry unless you switch off the 750Ti. Unless Kimir thinks otherwise...


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> quote: _Your original understanding is incorrect. The VRAM is duplicated. So if you use 2 GB in one card you also use 2 GB in the other, for a total of 4 GB._
> Ab is then indicating ~3GB of ram used per gpu... consistent with what I'm seeing on the kingpins (they seem to be maxing out, especially at the beginning of scene 2)
> [how you ferret this stuff out is impressive !]
> Sorry, Pikaru...
> If I open this up to dedicated physics cards, we'll start seeing all sorts of combinations (eg, I could set one KPE to physics and claim 2xSLI with the other two - don't know if it will help in this benchmark tho).
> So, as is, it is a three card entry unless you switch off the 750Ti. Unless Kimir thinks otherwise...


Ah well... the 3DMark Hall of Fame reads it as a 2x card entry. (#57 in the hall of fame woo). Thanks anyway...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> i7 4790k @4.7ghz
> 780 ti KPEx2 @1528/1908
> Score 5898
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4398062?











Provisionally as a 3-card entry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Ah well... the 3DMark Hall of Fame reads it as a 2x card entry. (#57 in the hall of fame woo). Thanks anyway...


Interesting... might be worth some finagling.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> quote: _Your original understanding is incorrect. The VRAM is duplicated. So if you use 2 GB in one card you also use 2 GB in the other, for a total of 4 GB._
> Ab is then indicating ~3GB of ram used per gpu... consistent with what I'm seeing on the kingpins (they seem to be maxing out, especially at the beginning of scene 2)
> [how you ferret this stuff out is impressive !]
> 
> Sorry, Pikaru...
> If I open this up to dedicated physics cards, we'll start seeing all sorts of combinations (eg, I could set one KPE to physics and claim 2xSLI with the other two - don't know if it will help in this benchmark tho).
> So, as is, it is a three card entry unless you switch off the 750Ti. Unless Kimir thinks otherwise...


...yes, leave it to MrTOOSHORT







...last two entries @ that linked page... w/ SLI/CF, only the lead card's VRAM is actually usuable as they have to share a frame buffer, no ? Therefore 2+2=2, 3+3=3, 4+4 = 4









...no dedicated PhysX cards per HWBot rules linked at your OP....


----------



## Pikaru

That's cool with me I guess. My physics score is the same as any other 4790K clocked at 4.7ghz. I'll just rebench another time without the 750ti.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> That's cool with me I guess. My physics score is the same as any other 4790K clocked at 4.7ghz. I'll just rebench another time without the 750ti.


i juist ran some quick tests... you may score better w/o the physics card...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








the physics test in Firestrike (all 3) is CPU based as you point out, it's the GPU physics in the remaining scenes where a dedicated physx card may have impact.

3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file

@Joa3d43 - the bot rules are clear...







thanks.


----------



## Pikaru

Thanks! I just assumed a "physx" card only had an effect on just "physx". My apologies. I'll get to benching some more tomorrow!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i juist ran some quick tests... you may score better w/o the physics card...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the physics test in Firestrike (all 3) is CPU based as you point out, it's the GPU physics in the remaining scenes where a dedicated physx card may have impact.
> 
> 3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file
> 
> @Joa3d43 - the bot rules are clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


...cheers, and thanks for posting the 3d11 pdf tech guide; s.th. to read when there's nothing good on the tele (=98 % of the time)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Another update,

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.7GHz -- 780TI KPE @1395MHz -- 3368:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4399462*

apologies for being annoying here with the quick update requests.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm just happy someone else from Etown is above 3k!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Another update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.7GHz -- 780TI KPE @1395MHz -- 3368:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4399462*
> 
> apologies for being annoying here with the quick update requests.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Another update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.7GHz -- 780TI KPE @1395MHz -- 3368:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4399462*
> 
> apologies for being annoying here with the quick update requests.


Well in this bench every point counts


----------



## Kimir

Kimir -- 4930K @4.8 -- GTX 780Ti KPE SLI 1398/1950 -- 6144
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3004593


and my UPS was talking to me on test 1, bip bip!


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Looks like every point counts on this one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well in this bench every point counts


we agree


----------



## bbond007

i5 sux









bbond007 -- 4670k @4.4GHz -- MSI R9 290X Gamer(x2) @1100MHz -- 4586:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3006522


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir -- 4930K @4.8 -- GTX 780Ti KPE SLI 1398/1950 -- 6144
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3004593
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my UPS was talking to me on test 1, bip bip!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> i5 sux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbond007 -- 4670k @4.4GHz -- MSI R9 290X Gamer(x2) @1100MHz -- 4586:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Validation link please. (erm - for the FSU run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * )


sorry









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3006522

also I noticed that iPDrop probably should have a 4930K listed(in crossfire/sli 2x) and not 4670K CPU, just FYI


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3006522
> also I noticed that iPDrop probably should have a 4930K listed(in crossfire/sli 2x) and not 4670K CPU, just FYI


corrected. thx!


----------



## DampMonkey

Heres my quick crossfire bench:

DampMonkey -- 4770K @4.3 -- AMD Radeon R9 290x Crossfire 1195/1296 -- 5099
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4409703?


----------



## MunneY

You guys need to read the first post if you are trying to submit scores...

Its NOT that hard


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You guys need to read the first post if you are trying to submit scores...
> 
> Its NOT that hard


Did i miss something?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Did i miss something?


Requirements for entries in this thread:

[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S, post with the picture or paperclip tool)
[*] Optional: CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ
[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Requirements for entries in this thread:
> 
> [*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
> [*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S, post with the picture or paperclip tool)
> [*] Optional: CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ
> [*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)


I have everything you listed but the optional selection. I dont understand what i did wrong? Please tell me how to do it right i guess


----------



## MunneY

I dont see the first part anywhere in your post man..


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I dont see the first part anywhere in your post man..


Ive got a notepad window up with my username, OCN, cpu info and gpu info. Its a 4k screen so theres lots of room to cover ;D

edit: AAAND i just realized you meant in text, in the post. fixing now


----------



## Eugenius

Well I made top 10 in all firestrikes for 3xgpu. That's a good start.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Heres my quick crossfire bench:
> 
> DampMonkey -- 4770K @4.3 -- AMD Radeon R9 290x Crossfire 1195/1296 -- 5099
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4409703?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











With that driver, switch Tess off in CCC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You guys need to read the first post if you are trying to submit scores...
> Its NOT that hard











Thx Bro


----------



## bbond007

bbond007 - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230v3 @ 3.3Ghz -- AMD Radeon R9 290X(2x) @ 1100Mhz -- 5140

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4410475?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## theelviscerator

theelviscerator Intel [email protected] 4.6GHz/EVGA SC 970 SLI 1290/1953 SCORE 5348

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3002697


----------



## jmg2

delete ... old result.


----------



## MunneY

Hey people... its not hard


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey people... its not hard


I know. How hard is it to copy/paste the required information template in the OP, change things so it has your own info in it and make a proper screenshot that has everything in it?


----------



## theelviscerator

theelviscerator--- Intel [email protected] 4.6GHz---EVGA SC 970 SLI 1290/1953--- SCORE 5362



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3008894


----------



## SoloCamo

SoloCamo -- 4790k @4.0GHz (turbo off) -- Sapphire Reference R9 290X @1170MHz / 1550 - SCORE 2962



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4359010?

Didn't mess with any tess settings or otherwise


----------



## DividebyZERO

You have King4x4's score wrong, his actual score is 10811, you typed in 11811 in the Google doc.


----------



## jmg2

8777 on ultra!

Edited to include bullets from first page -- all the information was already here, not sure what I'm missing:

*[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
*JMG2 -- [email protected] --- 3x evga 980 sc --- 8777

*[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S, post with the picture or paperclip tool)
*SEE BELOW

*[*] Optional: CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ
*SEE BELOW

*[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)
*SEE BELOW

*[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1". Most recent version of the benchmark at the time of entry.*
SYSINFO included in cpuz screen shot, or is there something else required?

*
[*] Beta drivers allowed
*Used most recent stable NVidia driver

*[*] AMD Tess off allowed but will be indicated as such, LOD tweaks, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating" Follow HWBot Rules Here*

Nvidia card, so does not apply



#23 on hall of fame!

Here's the validation link:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4415281?

Hardware info in my sig.

cpuz:



I was actually able to complete the test using +100 on the core clock, and squeaked out a 9200, but the driver hiccupped and the result couldn't be validated :-( .... so this is as good as I can get for now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

@jmg2 I'm not the one running this, but please re-read the requirements that are clearly listed in the original post and then edit your current post with the missing information.

Also, don't nuke your previous posts just because you got a better score. Instead, keep all of them there so not only can people see the progress, but once a score is accepted if you beat it all you have to do is (after filling out all the required information) is ask for an update to the score that's in the database.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> theelviscerator--- Intel [email protected] 4.6GHz---EVGA SC 970 SLI 1290/1953--- SCORE 5362
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3008894











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> SoloCamo -- 4790k @4.0GHz (turbo off) -- Sapphire Reference R9 290X @1170MHz / 1550 - SCORE 2962
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4359010?
> Didn't mess with any tess settings or otherwise











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> 8777 on ultra!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #23 on hall of fame!
> Here's the validation link:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4415281?
> Hardware info in my sig.
> cpuz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually able to complete the test using +100 on the core clock, and squeaked out a 9200, but the driver hiccupped and the result couldn't be validated :-( .... so this is as good as I can get for now.


Cool - but in all the excitement, you forgot to read Post#1.








*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## zeldacuz

Zeldacuz--- Intel 3930K @ 4.8GHz---ASUS GTX 980 @ 1496/2003--- SCORE 3693

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4420748?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 3 GTX780Ti KPE --- 8897

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3015685

c'mon 980 classified!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeldacuz*
> 
> Zeldacuz--- Intel 3930K @ 4.8GHz---ASUS GTX 980 @ 1496/2003--- SCORE 3693
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4420748?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 3 GTX780Ti KPE --- 8897
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3015685
> c'mon 980 classified!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 3 GTX780Ti KPE --- 8897
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3015685
> 
> c'mon 980 classified!


You been busy huh?


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 3 GTX780Ti KPE --- 8897
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3015685
> 
> c'mon 980 classified!


I gotta nudge my clocks a little bit!!!


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Cool - but in all the excitement, you forgot to read Post#1. thumb.gif


What am I missing?

Anyway, I cut and paste the bullets from the first post and addressed each of them in my previous post, so if I'm missing anything, let me know what I'm missing and I'll re-edit -- I'm getting that number one spot if I have to dunk those things in liquid nitrogen!!


----------



## Kimir

See post #1 and how everyone submit their score, you should be able to find what you did wrong.


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> See post #1 and how everyone submit their score, you should be able to find what you did wrong.


Whatever....


----------



## jmg2

New updated Score!! Number 24 in hall of fame!
going to play with this a little more tonight and see if I can't squeeze out a 9200...

Requirements for entries in this thread:

*[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score*
JMG2 --- [email protected]

*[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S, post with the picture or paperclip tool)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*[*] Optional: CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up*)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4421649?

*[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1". Most recent version of the benchmark at the time of entry*.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*[*] Beta drivers allowed*
used standard NVidia drivers

*
[*] AMD Tess off allowed but will be indicated as such, LOD tweaks, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating" Follow HWBot Rules Here*

n/a


----------



## Kimir

So it is that hard, eh?

*[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score*

So it should be like this:
*JMG2 -- [email protected] -- GTX980 SLI x3 -- 8988*

and you are missing *[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)*

the rules says cpu-z and gpu-z are optional, if it was me, it should be a requirement but hey, you are almost there.


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> So it is that hard, eh?
> 
> *[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score*
> 
> So it should be like this:
> *JMG2 -- [email protected] -- GTX980 SLI x3 -- 8988*
> 
> and you are missing *[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)*
> 
> the rules says cpu-z and gpu-z are optional, if it was me, it should be a requirement but hey, you are almost there.


Already beat you to the punch...
I was in mid-edit and hit "submit" prematurely.


----------



## alancsalt

Missed out the GPUs... in your

[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
JMG2 --- [email protected]

-but it's not my call......


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You been busy huh?


always.. one thing or another









Amazing how those 7970s still hang tough!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> I gotta nudge my clocks a little bit!!!


shouldn't take much with 980s








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> Whatever....


Easy - just look at any of the other entries (like mine that you quoted) and do the same thing for your entries going forward.
I'll ferret out the information from your last post (this one time - okay?)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> New updated Score!! Number 24 in hall of fame!
> going to play with this a little more tonight and see if I can't squeeze out a 9200...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Requirements for entries in this thread:
> 
> *[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score*
> JMG2 --- [email protected]
> *[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S, post with the picture or paperclip tool)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[*] Optional: CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up*)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4421649?
> *[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1". Most recent version of the benchmark at the time of entry*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[*] Beta drivers allowed*
> used standard NVidia drivers
> 
> *
> [*] AMD Tess off allowed but will be indicated as such, LOD tweaks, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating" Follow HWBot Rules Here*
> 
> n/a











! New First Place 3-Card !


----------



## SDhydro

sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1554/2098) --3785

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3017795


----------



## devilhead

devilhead --- 5960X @ 4.6GHz(4.5ghz cache/2133mhz memory) --- sapphire 290X 1370/1725 --- 3925 , and this time used win 8.1








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3019371


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1554/2098) --3785
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3017795











! New First Place !
... for ~ 30sec








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead --- 5960X @ 4.6GHz(4.5ghz cache/2133mhz memory) --- sapphire 290X 1370/1725 --- 3925 , and this time used win 8.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3019371











! New First Place !


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] - i7-4770K @ 4.8GHz --- Asus R9 280X TOP @ 1250/1850 --- 2700

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4427356


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> [CyGnus] - i7-4770K @ 4.8GHz --- Asus R9 280X TOP @ 1250/1850 --- 2700
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4427356


----------



## [CyGnus]

Jpmboy thanks, this benchmark is insane very difficult to get a few more pts.. but 2700 is a real nice round number for this 280x








hope i will see some more 280x's...


----------



## Joa3d43

...what a nasty benchie !








Only had two runs with it so far in total, but that was probably one run too many...

*Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1400 / 2027 -- SCORE *11852*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3022792


----------



## criminal

I'll take top spot for a single 780 please...









criminal -- 4930k @ 4.5 GHz -- 780 Classy @ 1410 / 1877 -- SCORE 3115

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4430941?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! New First Place !
> ... for ~ 30sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! New First Place !


Lol 30 seconds is better than nothing I guess. Funny thing is devil head has be beat in both graphics score and in the physics score hes killin me but I have him beat in the combined test(with older sandy2600k and p67). Anyone care to explain how that works


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I'll take top spot for a single 780 please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal -- 4930k @ 4.5 GHz -- 780 Classy @ 1410 / 1877 -- SCORE 3115
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4430941?


Was wondering when you'd apply!







Not going to complain though, I held the top 780 spot for almost a week due to lack of competition! ^_^


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Jpmboy thanks, this benchmark is insane very difficult to get a few more pts.. but 2700 is a real nice round number for this 280x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope i will see some more 280x's...


lol - every single point in this bench is hard earned! GPU memory limits are seriously at play here...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...what a nasty benchie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had two runs with it so far in total, but that was probably one run too many...
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1400 / 2027 -- SCORE *11852*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3022792
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Brutal Benchmark
! New Quad First Place !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I'll take top spot for a single 780 please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal -- 4930k @ 4.5 GHz -- 780 Classy @ 1410 / 1877 -- SCORE 3115
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4430941?












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Lol 30 seconds is better than nothing I guess. Funny thing is devil head has be beat in both graphics score and in the physics score hes killin me but I have him beat in the combined test(with older sandy2600k and p67). Anyone care to explain how that works


I can't figure it out either:

3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file


Kimir noted that if you let the benchmark downsample (vs native 4K) it scores higher


----------



## Joa3d43

@Jpmboy "...GPU memory limits are seriously at play here... " VRAM capacity obviously, but VRAM speed as well (more than usual) ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> @Jpmboy "...GPU memory limits are seriously at play here... " VRAM capacity obviously, but VRAM speed as well (more than usual) ?


good question. One way to find out...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good question. One way to find out...


....in FS and FSE, my fastest 780tis beat my 290X Lightning, but the latter's 4 gb VRAM might make it a horse race in FSU - will find out next week


----------



## DividebyZERO

I think overall 4k, is being treated too much like 1080p in regards to how its being tested and benched. Having 4 times the pixels is already a challenge and it's not enough. Everyone wants to slap on all other added extras, MSAA or SSAA as an example. Most of the effects of post processing and the like are to make 1080p look better. While that formula might work great for 1080 resolution its murder on 4k. Is it not wrong to question whether this is proper testing for 4k? Hitting the VRAM limits doesn't really measure performance correctly on the gpu? Is the level of effects equal to the resolution change? Is it possible its just overdoing it at 4k, in comparison to 1080.

Maybe i am lacking the understanding on a technical level ...


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti KPE --- 9073

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3024610


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha --- 3970X @ 4.5Ghz -- 4x GTX-Titan Black SC @ 1215Mhz --- 9167*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4433368


----------



## Joa3d43

...first runs w/ 2x GPU SLI ...room is nice and toasty now









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 2x 780 Ti Classies @ 1440 / 2027 -- SCORE *6723*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3025779


----------



## Yungbenny911

Those clock speeds and that score seems way off compared to others clocked at 1400Mhz+, almost 700 points higher on the graphics alone, and +20Mhz should not produce that...







, oh well, nice score...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti KPE --- 9073
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3024610











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha --- 3970X @ 4.5Ghz -- 4x GTX-Titan Black SC @ 1215Mhz --- 9167*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4433368











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...first runs w/ 2x GPU SLI ...room is nice and toasty now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 2x 780 Ti Classies @ 1440 / 2027 -- SCORE *6723*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3025779











! New First Place x2 cards !


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Those clock speeds and that score seems way off compared to others clocked at 1400Mhz+, almost 700 points higher on the graphics alone, and +20Mhz should not produce that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , oh well, nice score...


It has already been established in other threads that his extra time spent tweaking his entire system improves his score greatly.


----------



## MunneY

Super tight and fast ram timings, higher cache frequency + finding the sweet spot on both memory and core clock that results in higher scores... Its not a set it and run deal to him :-D


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It has already been established in other threads that his extra time spent tweaking his entire system improves his score greatly.


And we don't spend time tweaking ours? Well, as i said before, nice score







. He has blessed components. lol


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> And we don't spend time tweaking ours? Well, as i said before, nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He has blessed components. lol


Being a noob I'd love to understand what LOD tweaks are. Ive read stuff but its sketchy at best. I also dont understand about tessellation tweaking. When ive tried to set it via CCC it has no effect in FSU.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> And we don't spend time tweaking ours? Well, as i said before, nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He has blessed components. lol


I never said we didn't, but it seems he spends more time tweaking than I do because benchmarks, although important, don't get as much time from me as gaming does. I for one don't spend much time with ram timings because they don't really make a difference in games and what few points they gain me in benchmarks is not worth it to me.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well true but some of us enjoy gaming others enjoy benchmarks







so every point counts


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It has already been established in other threads that his extra time spent tweaking his entire system improves his score greatly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Super tight and fast ram timings, higher cache frequency + finding the sweet spot on both memory and core clock that results in higher scores... Its not a set it and run deal to him :-D


Thanks guys







- ...I'm used to it







, per below re my HWBot's WR summary, I get this sometimes @ OCN, usually by the same bunch of guys...I used to try to share some detailed technical tips w/ folks, but that only resulted in more abuse..

...needless to add, this is a highly tweaked system (check both system and GPU ram settings) that isn't so useful at anything else...when the time comes (like my previous benchers based on Rampage IV / 3970X and 4960X), they're put out to pasture and become 24/7 daily machines for work and play...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ...I'm used to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , per below re my HWBot's WR summary, I get this sometimes @ OCN, usually by the same bunch of guys...I used to try to share some detailed technical tips w/ folks, but that only resulted in more abuse..
> 
> ...needless to add, this is a highly tweaked system (check both system and GPU ram settings) that isn't so useful at anything else...when the time comes (like my previous benchers based on Rampage IV / 3970X and 4960X), they're put out to pasture and become 24/7 daily machines for work and play...


and now I feel sad about my HWBot scores


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ...I'm used to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , per below re my HWBot's WR summary, I get this sometimes @ OCN, usually by the same bunch of guys...I used to try to share some detailed technical tips w/ folks, but that only resulted in more abuse..
> 
> ...needless to add, this is a highly tweaked system (check both system and GPU ram settings) that isn't so useful at anything else...when the time comes (like my previous benchers based on Rampage IV / 3970X and 4960X), they're put out to pasture and become 24/7 daily machines for work and play...












Good stuff. I wouldn't worry about the hate. People who can't "tweak" as good as others have to start looking for places to criticize and sometimes call someone out for cheating. I have no doubt that if I gave my exact system to you or someone else that knew exactly what settings to tweak that the scores it gets would be even better.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> and now I feel sad about my HWBot scores


...oops, sorry ...but I might have a head start; doing benching at HWBot since '12, and oc'ing in general for two decades...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff. I wouldn't worry about the hate. People who can't "tweak" as good as others have to start looking for places to criticize and sometimes call someone out for cheating. I have no doubt that if I gave my exact system to you or someone else that knew exactly what settings to tweak that the scores it gets would be even better.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


- Tx


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff. I wouldn't worry about the hate. People who can't "tweak" as good as others have to start looking for places to criticize and sometimes call someone out for cheating. I have no doubt that if I gave my exact system to you or someone else that knew exactly what settings to tweak that the scores it gets would be even better.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


I'm just convinced my PC hates me. I've come to terms with it though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...oops, sorry ...but I might have a head start; doing benching at HWBot since '12, and oc'ing in general for two decades...


Yeah... I've only REALLY been into it about 18 months and I'm still pretty terrible at it!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I also love to tweak and squeeze the most out of my components, i am doing this around 10 years or so but one thing i learned is that there is always something more we can do


----------



## bbond007

SSD died. rebuilt computer










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








new score -> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4434143?

bbond007 -- 4670k @4.4GHz -- MSI R9 290X Gamer(x2) @1100MHz -- 5161

thanks!


----------



## theelviscerator

Nice job on all those cups. I love it when I see what top guys do, and am all ears for tips. I agree though, I don't have time to spend hours tweaking ram timings to gain a few points.

My scores are daily drivers on AIR.

this aint no bench queen!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff. I wouldn't worry about the hate. People who can't "tweak" as good as others have to start looking for places to criticize and sometimes call someone out for cheating. I have no doubt that if I gave my exact system to you or someone else that knew exactly what settings to tweak that the scores it gets would be even better.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> Nice job on all those cups. I love it when I see what top guys do, and am all ears for tips. I agree though, I don't have time to spend hours tweaking ram timings to gain a few points.
> 
> My scores are daily drivers on AIR.
> 
> this aint no bench queen!


...being in the computer field, I use these 'bench' setups as a test bed for components that subsequently wander off into a mission-critical commercial environment...by the time I pushed a mobo, CPU or RAM 60%+ beyond specs for a while w / o issues, I know they'll do just fine at stock settings later for years on end > so really, I'm just looking to find what the 'max headroom' is beyond factory specs...









...on tips, there are a few 'basic' ones, and you already touched on one re. cooling.

The 2x GPU run was in a system whereby JUST the 2x GPUs were cooled by 1080x60 rad space and 3x pumps...during the run in question, ambient temp was about 17c, and peak GPU temp during FSU never exceeded 22 C...the other (related) bit refers to custom BIOS on the GPU (up to 300% power target) and the 2x GPU run (w/ results that can and will be broken, perhaps even by myself) was powered by 2x PSUs w/ a total of 2150w capacity (the quad run posted earlier uses up to 4 PSUs for just under 4000w)...so the 'basics' are obviously about cooling and clean power delivery, no matter whether you got a 'dog' chip in your GPU(s) or a 'golden' one.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...being in the computer field, I use these 'bench' setups as a test bed for components that subsequently wander off into a mission-critical commercial environment...by the time I pushed a mobo, CPU or RAM 60%+ beyond specs for a while w / o issues, I know they'll do just fine at stock settings later for years on end > so really, I'm just looking to find what the 'max headroom' is beyond factory specs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...on tips, there are a few 'basic' ones, and you already touched on one re. cooling.
> 
> The 2x GPU run was in a system whereby JUST the 2x GPUs were cooled by 1080x60 rad space and 3x pumps...during the run in question, ambient temp was about 17c, and peak GPU temp during FSU never exceeded 22 C...the other (related) bit refers to custom BIOS on the GPU (up to 300% power target) and the 2x GPU run (w/ results that can and will be broken, perhaps even by myself) was powered by 2x PSUs w/ a total of 2150w capacity (the quad run posted earlier uses up to 4 PSUs for just under 4000w)...so the 'basics' are obviously about cooling and clean power delivery, no matter whether you got a 'dog' chip in your GPU(s) or a 'golden' one.


I need you to get skype and teach me your ways!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I need you to get skype and teach me your ways!


...my ways obviously can get you into trouble...and I don't skype (for security reasons), but otherwise don''t mind helping...but enough about me, more FSU scores posts please


----------



## Jpmboy

Just sat back and grabbed the popcorn...


----------



## Yungbenny911

I mean, this is Firestirke Ultra we are talking about. Faster RAM timings, and having cooler temps would not give you a score 700 points higher than a similarly clocked GPU. This bench is so GPU intensive i'ts ridiculous, and even if you clock your LGA 2011 CPU to 6 Ghz, it wouldn't even do much to the overall score compared to a 3770k @ say... 4.9Ghz.

I'm not mentioning anyone's name because i don't want to cause an argument and derail the thread (maybe i already did, and i'm sorry lol), but i'm just giving a food for thought. It took Kingpn 2GHz on a 780ti to beat my 770's in SLI at 1463Mhz, but it would take "another person" 1.4Ghz to obliterate my score because he "tweaks" his system? Okay sir..


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> even if you clock your LGA 2011 CPU to 6 Ghz, it wouldn't even do much to the overall score compared to a 3770k @ say... 4.9Ghz.


Just on this note alone...

Going from 4ghz to 4.4ghz on my 4790k netted me a whopping... 9 points on this bench.


----------



## bond32

Heres mine, still working on improving it: 7789 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4442497?

1 290x, 2x290's 1200/1625 +200 mV stock bios, 4770k @ 4.8 ghz, 4x4gb tridentX @ 2400 cl10


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> even if you clock your LGA 2011 CPU to 6 Ghz, it wouldn't even do much to the overall score compared to a 3770k @ say... 4.9Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Just on this note alone...
> 
> Going from 4ghz to 4.4ghz on my 4790k netted me a whopping... 9 points on this bench.
Click to expand...

Really? Well you must suck real bad at "tweaking" (sarcasm), haven't you heard some people get 700 points from tweaking their RAM and making their GPU's run at 22c max?









Okay i'll stop now. Happy benching you guys!


----------



## steadly2004

49030k @ 4.6 Tri-Fire 290x + 2x 290 @ 1180/1475
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4443057?
Score 8639



Had to turn off surge protect on the motherboard, the thing kept shutting off during the combined test, lol. crazy.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Really? Well you must suck real bad at "tweaking" (sarcasm), haven't you heard some people get 700 points from tweaking their RAM and making their GPU's run at 22c max?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay i'll stop now. Happy* benching you guys!


see yeah!


----------



## jmg2

New updated Score!! Number 24 in hall of fame!

JMG2 --- [email protected](3x) EVGA 980s [email protected]/1342-- 9341
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4443162?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Everybody is different some of us have the know how for the benchmarks since we do them for so long, for instance in 2K11 in tweaks alone i gain 1K pts easy and that is not a lot some guys have double that, so lets stop bashing ppl around about it if you dont think its fair try to understand the tweaks google for some tips and trial and error is your best friend


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> New updated Score!! Number 24 in hall of fame!
> 
> Requirements for entries in this thread:
> 
> *[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score*
> JMG2 --- [email protected](3x) EVGA 980s SC--- 9341
> 
> *[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S, post with the picture or paperclip tool)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[*] Optional: CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up*)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4443162?
> 
> *[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1". Most recent version of the benchmark at the time of entry*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[*] Beta drivers allowed*
> used standard NVidia drivers
> 
> *
> [*] AMD Tess off allowed but will be indicated as such, LOD tweaks, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating" Follow HWBot Rules Here*
> 
> n/a


Buddy. Look ar mine or jpmboy submissions. All that info is supposed to be in 1 screenshot. Its not a questionnaire


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Buddy. Look ar mine or jpmboy submissions. All that info is supposed to be in 1 screenshot. Its not a questionnaire


I appreciate it -- but I'm not following. I've had scores rejected three times now for not following the biblical "first page," the only thing that gets my scores accepted is cutting and pasting from there.
Where does it say that everything needs to be in a single screen shot? and not to pick, but what do you mean by "single screen shot"? put all the information on the screen and take a snagit shot? how is that different than what I did? More than willing to follow the form, but I'm not picking through 23 pages of posts to divine what they are .. My scores are getting accepting now that I'm using a cut and paste, so I'm sticking with it 

Anyway, this test is really random. on +115 GPU I was able to get a score of 9200, but then it went progressively *down*, and I wasn't able to get 9200 again until I pushed 130 on the clock. then a crash, then back off to 128, and I get a 9341. Go figure.

and the temps on these 980s impress the hell out of me. With the GPU fans at 75% (reference cooler), and three cards packed like sardines, the tempts never got over 130deg F.
(and thats with case fans at 5 volts and barely audible)


----------



## [CyGnus]

jmg2 just copy paste one of our lines is not that hard.... i will give my example:

[CyGnus] - i7-4770K @ 4.8GHz --- Asus R9 280X TOP @ 1250/1850 --- 2700

For you just edit my values like so:

jmg2 - 5960X @ 4.4GHz --- Tri Sli 980SC Stock --- 9341

add 3dmark validation link

and a screenshot of 3dmark with the score, CPU z and GPU-z ...


----------



## bond32

It's not that hard... Just look at any one of the screen shots posted that has the score from the program, gpuz, cpu, all that on your desktop then press printscreen...


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> It's not that hard... Just look at any one of the screen shots posted that has the score from the program, gpuz, cpu, all that on your desktop then press printscreen...


does it really matter if it's one screen shot or two? Really?
I used "spoiler" tags, so why does it matter, really?

My understanding of the point of the screen shots and validation link is to provide backup for your stated score. So, it's there, its in the exact order that the mods asked for.. and I keep getting very conflicting "advice" on how to post, so, my posts conform to the first page, and I'm sticking with the first page until mods tell me differently.

Anyway, lets stop wasting time focusing on meaningless things like whether you like the form of my post .. what do you think of the score? These 980s are CRUSHING. looking forward to the 980 TIs or 990s..


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> does it really matter if it's one screen shot or two? Really?
> I used "spoiler" tags, so why does it matter, really?
> 
> My understanding of the point of the screen shots and validation link is to provide backup for your stated score. So, it's there, its in the exact order that the mods asked for.. and I keep getting very conflicting "advice" on how to post, so I'm sticking with the first page until mods tell me differently.


Actually, it does. Imagine having to keep track of all these scores and updates... Do you really want to sift through a bunch of spoilers to find information? There's literally thousands of posts the thread owners have to keep track of daily here. Help them out a little...


----------



## [CyGnus]

*jmg2* well you do have all the info that is asked to make the score legit so no problems there, but we always use this way to post scores at any benchmark so its easier for someone to check each others specs and overclocks when comparing things, its like we made that standard for posting scores thats all







so if everybody does it you could also try to do it right the 1st time si always the hardest after that you will do it for all other benches its kind of automatic


----------



## MunneY

I'm not trying to say that your score isn't legit, but you can very easily see if you go to the first page and read what we are asking for. It would look something like this

THIS IS NOT A SUBMISSION
Quote:


> MunneY - i7-5960x @ 4.75GHz --- EVGA GTX 780 Ti C 1346/8000 --- 13244
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2761766


As you can see... that screenshot has everything that is required for a submission here. and most everywhere


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> does it really matter if it's one screen shot or two? Really?
> I used "spoiler" tags, so why does it matter, really?
> 
> My understanding of the point of the screen shots and validation link is to provide backup for your stated score. So, it's there, its in the exact order that the mods asked for.. and I keep getting very conflicting "advice" on how to post, so I'm sticking with the first page until mods tell me differently.


*facepaws* No offense... But every single other person has posted (or edited their post upon noticing mistakes or omissions) following the template in the first post. You're also up to five - or is it six - people now saying pretty much the same thing, even to the point of including a template with your hardware in it so all you have to do is add the score to it and a proper screenshot







If this were HWBot, your submissions would just be flagged, and eventually you'd be blocked because of repeatedly submitting scores that had missing information and/or items in the screenshot. But this is OCN, where people do their best to help out, even on simple items where it really isn't all that hard to follow a template and clear, concise directions.

The reason why the rest of us are putting everything into a single screenshot is because of the following:
- it's a lot harder to claim trickery, photoshopping, etc
- All the necessary information is right there, in one single screenshot (GPU-Z's main tab, CPU-Z's main tab, and CPU-Z's memory tab)
- A username (YOUR username) being on the screenshot itself makes it a lot harder to claim that you're just copying someone else's submission/screenshots and claiming that it's yours
- A screenshot of CPU-Z by itself is useless as any form of proof beyond "look at how fast I can get my processor!" and there is no way to prove concretely that it's the same system that your submission was made on
- A number of us are on HWBot, and submissions REQUIRE everything in that same screenshot to even post it (well, you can post a score, but if it's missing something, it will eventually be flagged)
- Did I mention it also makes it easier for the person running the Top 30 of the benchmark to sort through submissions if they're properly written with a SINGLE screenshot in the first place?

Apologies for being blunt, but it really isn't that hard to take all of 10-15 seconds and fill things out properly. And with a proper screenshot? It takes what, 30 seconds at most to open up two tabs of CPU-Z and a single instance of GPU-Z, and as far as I know having them running in the background has no effect on performance so if that 30 seconds really is too long just open them up before firing up 3dMark, position everything before starting the benchmark, then BOOM! When bench is finished, take screenshot, save screenshot, and submit.

Why else do you think I have my name on my desktop? Makes things a tad faster when running rounds of benches. Also, I despise the glaring white colour Notepad has


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> *facepaws* No offense... But every single other person has posted (or edited their post upon noticing mistakes or omissions) following the template in the first post. You're also up to five - or is it six - people now saying pretty much the same thing, even to the point of including a template with your hardware in it so all you have to do is add the score to it and a proper screenshot rolleyes.gif If this were HWBot, your submissions would just be flagged, and eventually you'd be blocked because of repeatedly submitting scores that had missing information and/or items in the screenshot. But this is OCN, where people do their best to help out, even on simple items where it really isn't all that hard to follow a template and clear, concise directions.
> 
> The reason why the rest of us are putting everything into a single screenshot is because of the following:
> - it's a lot harder to claim trickery, photoshopping, etc
> - All the necessary information is right there, in one single screenshot (GPU-Z's main tab, CPU-Z's main tab, and CPU-Z's memory tab)
> - A username (YOUR username) being on the screenshot itself makes it a lot harder to claim that you're just copying someone else's submission/screenshots and claiming that it's yours
> - A screenshot of CPU-Z by itself is useless as any form of proof beyond "look at how fast I can get my processor!" and there is no way to prove concretely that it's the same system that your submission was made on
> - A number of us are on HWBot, and submissions REQUIRE everything in that same screenshot to even post it (well, you can post a score, but if it's missing something, it will eventually be flagged)
> - Did I mention it also makes it easier for the person running the Top 30 of the benchmark to sort through submissions if they're properly written with a SINGLE screenshot in the first place?
> 
> Apologies for being blunt, but it really isn't that hard to take all of 10-15 seconds and fill things out properly. And with a proper screenshot? It takes what, 30 seconds at most to open up two tabs of CPU-Z and a single instance of GPU-Z, and as far as I know having them running in the background has no effect on performance so if that 30 seconds really is too long just open them up before firing up 3dMark, position everything before starting the benchmark, then BOOM! When bench is finished, take screenshot, save screenshot, and submit.
> 
> Why else do you think I have my name on my desktop? Makes things a tad faster when running rounds of benches. Also, I despise the glaring white colour Notepad has tongue.gife


Ok-- I yield. If it's a validation thing, I get it. If it's really that important, I'll just put everything in one screen shot. But seriously, put a note on the first page-- there is no rule in the requirements that says everything has to be in one shot, and I'm not the only one that has had issues with this. If one screenshot is a necessity, then I'm fine with that, just add it up front.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Everyone said what you should do, now i leave it to Jpmboy to decide whats best if he wants to ignore or add your results either is fine he has 3/4 threads to get up to date so whats easier for him its alright with me


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Everyone said what you should do, now i leave it to Jpmboy to decide whats best if he wants to ignore or add your results either is fine he has 3/4 threads to get up to date so whats easier for him its alright with me


see above bro. I said I yield. Next score I post I'll use a single screen shot.
Why you gotta keep kicking me ?


----------



## [CyGnus]

nobody kicking anyone







We just have to acknowledge the work of others, things are like this because its easier, thanks for your comprehension no harm done yayy!!!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Really? Well you must suck real bad at "tweaking" (sarcasm), haven't you heard some people get 700 points from tweaking their RAM and making their GPU's run at 22c max?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay i'll stop now. Happy benching you guys!


Let's have less complaining and more benching please. I see you have some 980's there. How about you hit him up for some pointers so you can beat his 780Ti's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> New updated Score!! Number 24 in hall of fame!
> Requirements for entries in this thread:
> *[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score*
> JMG2 --- [email protected](3x) EVGA 980s SC--- 9341
> *[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S, post with the picture or paperclip tool)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[*] Optional: CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up*)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4443162?
> *[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1". Most recent version of the benchmark at the time of entry*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[*] Beta drivers allowed*
> used standard NVidia drivers
> *
> [*] AMD Tess off allowed but will be indicated as such, LOD tweaks, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating" Follow HWBot Rules Here*
> n/a


Oh, com'on man. After I responded to your last entry *here*, you go and do it again. That was a one time gratuity. Read the instructions in post #1. Study how others have posted their entries with this [very standard] format, and edit your entry above. If you need help with screen shots etc, ask... there are a shipload of folks here to help.

EDIT : oh, and overclock that cpu fercrissake, you'd probably be top 2 in 3-card. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/3520_20


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> EDIT : oh, and overclock that cpu fercrissake, you'd probably be top 2 in 3-card. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/3520_20


CPU is already overclocked to 4.4ghz ....I'm running my multiplier at 36, or am I missing something?

I'm getting 4.5ghz on stock volts and a kraken x61. But running prime, I'm getting 90degc across all cores. Not sure I want to go much higher than that.

I can easily go to 4.7 if I nudge the voltage a little, but major, major tempts (99c, topping 100deg) when I run prime. So, I'm thinking 4.5 is my max stable clock.
At 4.1 ghz, I can run prime all day with my fans at 50% and I don't break above 75 deg c, so that's where I leave it at for "normal" duty.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Heres mine, still working on improving it: 7789 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4442497?
> 
> 1 290x, 2x290's 1200/1625 +200 mV stock bios, 4770k @ 4.8 ghz, 4x4gb tridentX @ 2400 cl10











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> 49030k @ 4.6 Tri-Fire 290x + 2x 290 @ 1180/1475
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4443057?
> Score 8639
> 
> Had to turn off surge protect on the motherboard, the thing kept shutting off during the combined test, lol. crazy.










The combi test here and in Mark11 Extreme can bring these rigs to their knees!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> CPU is already overclocked to 4.4ghz ....I'm running my multiplier at 36, or am I missing something?
> And my current score already puts me in top 2 for FSU (?)


yeah bro, you're doin' great. FM Sysinfo is reporting your cpu at 4.1GHz. If you can get that cpu to 4.625, with your cache/uncore to like 4.3 your physics score will be >22,000

i see #5?



you need to beat my buddy Scone !!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> CPU is already overclocked to 4.4ghz ....I'm running my multiplier at 36, or am I missing something?
> 
> I'm getting 4.5ghz on stock volts and a kraken x61. But running prime, I'm getting 90degc across all cores. Not sure I want to go much higher than that.
> 
> I can easily go to 4.7 if I nudge the voltage a little, but major, major tempts (99c, topping 100deg) when I run prime. So, I'm thinking 4.5 is my max stable clock.
> At 4.1 ghz, I can run prime all day with my fans at 50% and I don't break above 75 deg c, so that's where I leave it at for "normal" duty.


we should take this to the haswell-e thread.. but STOP running p95 on an 8-core !!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I will rebench FSU today i manged to tweak my ram to 2600MHz cas 10-11-12-28 From 2400 Cas 9-11-12-26 in my early physics bench i gain +/- 350pts not sure what impact will have in overall score though


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> we should take this to the haswell-e thread.. but STOP running p95 on an 8-core !!


Last post so not to derail -- but yeah, first time I ran prime I was at 4.6, and temp spiked to 110 c and system shut down. I had just replaced my CIC with a kraken x61 and forgot to connect one of the fans ( *clever icon for smashing head on desk*). I thought I destroyed the chip, but after shutting down and (just because I wanted to *do* something*) reapplying thermal paste, everything appears to be ok.

Only using prime because I want to know what the absolute safest overclock is to run. I know 4.5 can be dangerous depending on load (although I don't suggest anyone replicating what I did) . 4.1 is completely safe, even with fans no running at their performance setting.


----------



## DividebyZERO

I will try this again, whats the method for tweaking tessellation on AMD? The CCC options have no effect on FSU...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I will try this again, whats the method for tweaking tessellation on AMD? The CCC options have no effect on FSU...




see the red box.


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah bro, you're doin' great. FM Sysinfo is reporting your cpu at 4.1GHz. If you can get that cpu to 4.625, with your cache/uncore to like 4.3 your physics score will be >22,000
> 
> i see #5?
> 
> 
> 
> you need to beat my buddy Scone !!


yup-- jtg=> JMG

I need to dive more into some of the finer techniques of optimizing... all I've been doing so far is increasing core and memory by a few ticks and retrying. Like I said earlier, FSU is really erratic... I get a 9200 with a core clock at 120, and then my score dives to 9100 until I hit 128 core. And then I crash 

And by the way, re: my score, I already said I conceded . Post fixed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> New updated Score!! Number 24 in hall of fame!
> JMG2 --- [email protected](3x) EVGA 980s [email protected]/1342-- 9341
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4443162?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! New First Place 3x !*

ps: it's not 'conceding'. "Comply" would be the more appropriate term


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> see the red box.


having a hard time seeing(on my phone), is this the CCC options? Or some5hing else?


----------



## Kimir

Touch and maintain on the image on open in new tab to zoom (on Android at least).


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *! New First Place 3x !*
> 
> ps: it's not 'conceding'. "Comply" would be the more appropriate term


I prefer conceding ... "comply" sounds too borg-like.
doesn't matter, I packaged my score all pretty like you guys want it. Now if I can just squeak out a 9500...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> I prefer conceding ... "comply" sounds too borg-like.
> doesn't matter, I packaged my score all pretty like you guys want it. Now if I can just squeak out a 9500...


Suicide run!


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Suicide run!


there are scores for 9500 and 9700 on 3dmark -- I'd love to know what those guys are doing. I know I can crank my cpu more, but evan at 4.7 the best I could get was a 9400 (results were corrupted due to "timing" error, so I obviously didn't post -- I assume the processor was near its breaking point at 4.7 and causing errors). They're not messing with the voltages, and heat isn't a problem with these cards -- I didn't crack 130deg f, and my fans never hit 100%.

I did notice one thing this morning -- my rig is plugged into an APC back up -- pretty large one, but it's registering 900watts during the test, and logging an "overload" error. I'm wondering if going into overload is somehow corrupting the output... I doubt it, since they usually build in a large amount of over-tolerance on these things, but tonight I'm plugging the rig directly into the wall and seeing what happens.


----------



## MunneY

Ok, so for the LULZ.

MunneY -- Pentium G3258 @4.4Ghz -- Sapphire R9 290 @ 1100/1250 -- 2614

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4447346


----------



## theelviscerator

Personally, PRIME95 and my chip don't get along. I can play Crysis3 6 hrs without a hiccup, at my settings.

Prime crashes it in 5 secs as temps hit 100c. I think its broke personally.

this is extended real world load.


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> Personally, PRIME95 and my chip don't get along. I can play Crysis3 6 hrs without a hiccup, at my settings.
> 
> Prime crashes it in 5 secs as temps hit 100c. I think its broke personally.
> 
> this is extended real world load.


Yeah, that doesn't surprise me... Prime is going to run all cores -- physical and logical -- at 100%. No game on this planet is going to do that to a quad-core or higher.
And running balls-out at 100% is going to generate heat. at 100dg c, you're not that far away from mandatory shut-down temperature.

I don't think prime is broke, it just gives you a very, very realistic assessment of what will happen if you run at 100% on everything. Of course, it's not realistic, in that there's probably no every-day program that is going to drive your processor like prime. But it does give you a overclock that you can feel absolutely safe at -- for me, I can run at 4.1ghz all day with 70% fans and not overheat.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't surprise me... Prime is going to run all cores -- physical and logical -- at 100%. No game on this planet is going to do that to a quad-core or higher.
> And running balls-out at 100% is going to generate heat. at 100dg c, you're not that far away from mandatory shut-down temperature.
> 
> I don't think prime is broke, it just gives you a very, very realistic assessment of what will happen if you run at 100% on everything. Of course, it's not realistic, in that there's probably no every-day program that is going to drive your processor like prime. But it does give you a overclock that you can feel absolutely safe at -- for me, I can run at 4.1ghz all day with 70% fans and not overheat.


Agree completely. I like using the blend test as well to check my ram clocks.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, so for the LULZ.
> 
> MunneY -- Pentium G3258 @4.4Ghz -- Sapphire R9 290 @ 1100/1250 -- 2614
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4447346











Thank you for posting in a conforming format, making it easier for us.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Let's have less complaining and more benching please. I see you have some 980's there. How about you hit him up for some pointers so you can beat his 780Ti's.


I love competition, but I have no zeal of surpassing his score since I don't acknowledge it. Don't get me wrong, his form of benching is impressive and I commend him, but the way I look at his score is no different from the way I look at an AMD score with TESS OFF. I'm simply not amazed by them







. Give me 1.8Ghz on a 780ti, and boy would you have me drooling

I could push a few extra 100 points on air now, but the main benching begins when i get my blocks, and possibly Classified 980


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, so for the LULZ.
> 
> MunneY -- Pentium G3258 @4.4Ghz -- Sapphire R9 290 @ 1100/1250 -- 2614
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4447346


I have 2700 with a 4770K / 280X so i would say that is a very decent score though that G3258 can do a lot better if you push it


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I love competition, but I have no zeal of surpassing his score since I don't acknowledge it. Don't get me wrong, his form of benching is impressive and I commend him, but the way I look at his score is no different from the way I look at an AMD score with TESS OFF. I'm simply not amazed by them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Give me 1.8Ghz on a 780ti, and boy would you have me drooling
> 
> I could push a few extra 100 points on air now, but the main benching begins when i get my blocks, and possibly Classified 980


You come across as being a poor sport. You don't like how good his score is so you wont acknowledge it lol. Come on now that's not the attitude to have here at OCN.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, so for the LULZ.
> 
> MunneY -- Pentium G3258 @4.4Ghz -- Sapphire R9 290 @ 1100/1250 -- 2614
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4447346


add 150 more to core and should cross 3K in graphics or blackscreen. lol

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4359769?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> add 150 more to core and should cross 3K in graphics or blackscreen. lol
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4359769?


These stupid 290s are finnicky at best about their core clock.. I'm just starting to play with it, so we will see what happens! I'm not real impressed with the Pentium either. takes 1.4v to get to 4.5ghz, but it does 4.0 on the cache with 1.3v. Haven't pushed it any farther.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> You come across as being a poor sport. You don't like how good his score is so you wont acknowledge it lol. Come on now that's not the attitude to have here at OCN.


I cannot acknowledge it because he cannot distribute that level of performance to ALL applications; e.g, games. His GPU would perform similarly to Jpmboy's 780ti at 1400Mhz, but in this particular bench, he gets almost 700+ points higher.

If his performance applied to both games and synthetic benchmarks, i would by all means acknowledge it, but that can't happen can it?


----------



## [CyGnus]

well cache does not really help you with overclock and 1.3v for 4GHz cache sure is a lot mine takes 1.15v for 4.2GHz cache i dont bother to get more either, try to lower it do 4/4.2 and see if it helpts with core clocks







aim for 4.6+


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> These stupid 290s are finnicky at best about their core clock.. I'm just starting to play with it, so we will see what happens! I'm not real impressed with the Pentium either. takes 1.4v to get to 4.5ghz, but it does 4.0 on the cache with 1.3v. Haven't pushed it any farther.


doubt you'll get any farther. the temps are already up there at only 1100. don't go too high . . . you might get questioned by higher authority.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> well cache does not really help you with overclock and 1.3v for 4GHz cache sure is a lot mine takes 1.15v for 4.2GHz cache i dont bother to get more either, try to lower it do 4/4.2 and see if it helpts with core clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aim for 4.6+


I just set 1.3 and set it to 4.0 to see if it'd take. I haven't even began to fine tune anything with it. I'm hoping for 4.5/4.5 and to get this 1333 ram to 2400. I'll be happy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> doubt you'll get any farther. the temps are already up there at only 1100. don't go too high . . . you might get questioned by higher authority.


Yeah, I'm thinking about grabbing and EK thermosphere for this card and a bay res/pump just to keep things cool!


----------



## [CyGnus]

MunneY i doubt the CPU will be stable at 4.5/4.5 its hard to bring cache to the same speed as Core clock the gains are minimal i would try 4.6 clock and 4.2 cache the ram i think i am not understanding what you want to say 1333ram will never clock to 2400 not even 1600 i think....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> Personally, PRIME95 and my chip don't get along. I can play Crysis3 6 hrs without a hiccup, at my settings.
> 
> Prime crashes it in 5 secs as temps hit 100c. I think its broke personally.
> this is extended real world load.


Exactly-- and probably instantly if you use small FFTs. (like FPU VP8 or Mandel.. etc, these only stress one aspect of the cpu architecture). Like you-all I was fixated on p95, even for my 4960X, Haswell is something different than earlier generations. There's been some discussion of this in the HW-E thread, and X99 threads. Enlightening reading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Agree completely. I like using the blend test as well to check my ram clocks.


depends on the architecture. for ram, try this:

MemTest.zip 13k .zip file

open one instance per thread, and commit ram totaling to 75% of installed across the instances.


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I cannot acknowledge it because he cannot distribute that level of performance to ALL applications; e.g, games. His GPU would perform similarly to Jpmboy's 780ti at 1400Mhz, but in this particular bench, he gets almost 700+ points higher.
> 
> If his performance applied to both games and synthetic benchmarks, i would by all means acknowledge it, but that can't happen can it?


missed this somewhere in this thread... who are you complaining about and what did he/she do?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> MunneY i doubt the CPU will be stable at 4.5/4.5 its hard to bring cache to the same speed as Core clock the gains are minimal i would try 4.6 clock and 4.2 cache the ram i think i am not understanding what you want to say 1333ram will never clock to 2400 not even 1600 i think....


By default this ram is 1333.

I have it clocked at 2133 right now


----------



## criminal

Minding my own business instead.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> depends on the architecture. for ram, try this:
> 
> MemTest.zip 13k .zip file
> 
> open one instance per thread, and commit ram totaling to 75% of installed across the instances.


Thanks, I will give it a try.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I cannot acknowledge it because he cannot distribute that level of performance to ALL applications; e.g, games. His GPU would perform similarly to Jpmboy's 780ti at 1400Mhz, but in this particular bench, he gets almost 700+ points higher.
> 
> If his performance applied to both games and synthetic benchmarks, i would by all means acknowledge it, but that can't happen can it?


this is a benchmark people that know how to bench properly dont use the same clock that they use for gaming or other applications. they tweak there entire system to get the best run for the specific benchmark

Do you even bench ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Please move along folks, nothing to see here


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Exactly-- and probably instantly if you use small FFTs. (like FPU VP8 or Mandel.. etc, these only stress one aspect of the cpu architecture). Like you-all I was fixated on p95, even for my 4960X, Haswell is something different than earlier generations. There's been some discussion of this in the HW-E thread, and X99 threads. Enlightening reading.
> - snip-


...^ what he said ...and I will never understand why folks don't use Intel's own XTU for setup testing of their latest Intel chip. It's included benchmarks can run from 1 min to 1 month or so (not that you should, but you could), and it has a safe (and burst mode rather than continuous mode to guard against heat) Prime95 component


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...^ what he said ...and I will never understand why folks don't use Intel's own XTU for setup testing of their latest Intel chip. It's included benchmarks can run from 1 min to 1 month or so (not that you should, but you could), and it has a safe (and burst mode rather than continuous mode to guard against heat) Prime95 component


I don't either. To each their own... Both z87 threads are full of folks that insist on running x264 for days for stability. Personally, I don't give a hoot lol.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that many people bench with different settings than they play games at right? A lot of people (including myself) have suicide settings they use specifically for benching.


What i wrote has nothing to do with maximum suicide clock speeds. I said that i cannot acknowledge his score because his performance increase only applies to this bench and cannot be replicated in games, i didn't say anything about his GPU being unstable at high clock speeds. (-_-)"

If he can get extra 300-700 *graphics points* at similar clock speeds, he should also be able to get more FPS in games at similar clock speeds to Jpmboy's 780ti, which he cannot do. The only thing i know that can boost graphics score more than it should is software manipulation.

That is why my single 770 can get 60.5 FPS in Unigne Valley at 1306Mhz, but the legit score gets 58.1FPS at 1424Mhz.


Spoiler: Software Manipulated









Spoiler: Non Software Manipulated


----------



## criminal

Delete


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Delete


...your efforts appreciated







, but it's all too logical for certain folks...I don't think there's much use in this now; probably time for a moderator to take a look at this person as this has been going on for a long time. In any case, As to my bud Jpmboy, he always puts some top scores down and I think it's safe to say that it's mutual that we'll like to compete against each other...

Now, as to the 2x SLI FSU run in question, there are several differences, never mind system RAM settings and such which DO count..this benchmark has three valuation components, Graphics, Physics (!) and Combined (!)...granted, when your GPUs are already overloaded, faster CPU settings won't do too much as Physics scores have a lower weight, but they still count. All that said, folks seem to miss the most obvious differences re. VRAM....

Jpmboy 4.7 GHz CPU, 1.422 GHz GPU (KPE), VRAM 1971 (7884 MHz )
Joa3d43 4.8 GHz CPU, 1.440 GHZ GPU (Classies), VRAM 2027 (8108 MHz effective)

...the KPE is a great card and it comes w/ Samsung memory that clocks slightly lower than the Hynix on the Classies, and in a bench such as FSU, GPU VRAM is VERY important...before I even made my 1st run FSU, Jpmboy and I exchanged posts about it here...and in addition, there are multiple other benches posted at OCN, ie 3d11 - this wasn't much of an outlier

In any case, it's time this thread gets back on track and I hope we can get help from admin to do that...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What i wrote has nothing to do with maximum suicide clock speeds. I said that i cannot acknowledge his score because his performance increase only applies to this bench and cannot be replicated in games, i didn't say anything about his GPU being unstable at high clock speeds. (-_-)"
> 
> If he can get extra 300-700 *graphics points* at similar clock speeds, he should also be able to get more FPS in games at similar clock speeds to Jpmboy's 780ti, which he cannot do. The only thing i know that can boost graphics score more than it should is software manipulation.
> 
> That is why my single 770 can get 60.5 FPS in Unigne Valley at 1306Mhz, but the legit score gets 58.1FPS at 1424Mhz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Software Manipulated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Non Software Manipulated


so you used nvcp and set up high performance setting's and you call that manipulating and not legit? lol

there's alot more than just nvcp

nvidia inspector
game booster i like cause it does a lot of things with one click of the button
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks/0_50
and many other's

it's not cheating it's getting your system to run at it's highest performance which obviously you know very little about


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *so you used nvcp and set up high performance setting's and you call that manipulating and not legit?* lol


You see, you're wrong, because my 58.1 FPS run was set to high performance in control panel settings. The other one uses a 3rd party software to manipulate the way scores are being calculated which results in a higher overall score.

I won't disclose it, but i tell you again Mr, you're absolutely wrong.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You see, you're wrong, because my 58.1 FPS run was set to high performance in control panel settings. The other one uses a 3rd party software to manipulate the way scores are being calculated which results in a higher overall score.
> 
> I won't disclose it, but i tell you again Mr, you're absolutely wrong.


so it was rbby's valley benchmark tool ?

which is not even needed if you no how to tweak your system for benching...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...your efforts appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but it's all too logical for certain folks...I don't think there's much use in this now; probably time for a moderator to take a look at this person as this has been going on for a long time. In any case, As to my bud Jpmboy, he always puts some top scores down and I think it's safe to say that *it's mutual that we'll like to compete against each other*...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as to the 2x SLI FSU run in question, there are several differences, never mind system RAM settings and such which DO count..this benchmark has three valuation components, Graphics, Physics (!) and Combined (!)...granted, when your GPUs are already overloaded, faster CPU settings won't do too much as Physics scores have a lower weight, but they still count. All that said, folks seem to miss the most obvious differences re. VRAM....
> 
> Jpmboy 4.7 GHz CPU, 1.422 GHz GPU (KPE), VRAM 1971 (7884 MHz )
> Joa3d43 4.8 GHz CPU, 1.440 GHZ GPU (Classies), VRAM 2027 (8108 MHz effective)
> 
> ...the KPE is a great card and it comes w/ Samsung memory that clocks slightly lower than the Hynix on the Classies, and in a bench such as FSU, GPU VRAM is VERY important...before I even made my 1st run FSU, Jpmboy and I exchanged posts about it here...and in addition, there are multiple other benches posted at OCN, ie 3d11 - this wasn't much of an outlier
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it's time this thread gets back on track and I hope we can get help from admin to do that...


"like to compete against"?


----------



## Joa3d43

...hope you post pics of your setup too, complete w/ chiller setup and lovely wooden blinds (which help speed !)...

...anyway, my design (before I used quick-disconnects) was loosely based on 'Brutus'


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update:

[CyGnus] - i7-4770K @ 4.8GHz --- Asus R9 280X TOP @ 1250/1850 --- 2715

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4452435



So much tweaking on the ram and all i got was 15 little points


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...hope you post pics of your setup too, complete w/ chiller setup and lovely wooden blinds (which help speed !)...
> ...anyway, my design (before I used quick-disconnects) was loosely based on 'Brutus'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


QDCs make the _ratrod_!
Looks like: 

Runs like: 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update:
> 
> [CyGnus] - i7-4770K @ 4.8GHz --- Asus R9 280X TOP @ 1250/1850 --- 2715
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4452435
> 
> 
> 
> So much tweaking on the ram and all i got was 15 little points











Hey - every point is hard earned!


----------



## theelviscerator

How can JPMBOYs be valid when his futuremark link is INVALID?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> How can JPMBOYs be valid when his futuremark link is INVALID?


all his submissions say valid for single, dual and tri sli


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> there are scores for 9500 and 9700 on 3dmark -- I'd love to know what those guys are doing. I know I can crank my cpu more, but evan at 4.7 the best I could get was a 9400 (results were corrupted due to "timing" error, so I obviously didn't post -- I assume the processor was near its breaking point at 4.7 and causing errors). They're not messing with the voltages, and heat isn't a problem with these cards -- I didn't crack 130deg f, and my fans never hit 100%.
> 
> I did notice one thing this morning -- my rig is plugged into an APC back up -- pretty large one, but it's registering 900watts during the test, and logging an "overload" error. I'm wondering if going into overload is somehow corrupting the output... I doubt it, since they usually build in a large amount of over-tolerance on these things, but tonight I'm plugging the rig directly into the wall and seeing what happens.


Wut!










I don't have a screeny so you're safe







. Scary thing is I can easily top that too

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2966563


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a screeny so you're safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Scary thing is I can easily top that too
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2966563


nice. You should post your score! that's a top score here and on hall of fame.

you have the same setup as me.. same setting on the processor, jeeze, even the same case ;-)

how'd you get the evgas to pull that score? It's gotta be settings, I see you have waterbocks, but I haven't had any issues with heat on these things ... even by the end of the the benchmark the hottest of the three are still around 130f.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a screeny so you're safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Scary thing is I can easily top that too
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2966563


Classifieds will be over 10K.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> How can JPMBOYs be valid when his futuremark link is INVALID?


AMD scores run with Tess Off are indicated with an asterisk. See post#1 for the rules.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> I prefer conceding ... "comply" sounds too borg-like.
> doesn't matter, I packaged my score all pretty like you guys want it. Now if I can just squeak out a 9500...


lmao - your use of _concede_ here is contextually inaccurate, or awkward at best. I sure hope the guys running the nuc plant near you _comply_ with the operating instructions.








Great scores! ...now beat Scone's 980's.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Classifieds will be over 10K.


Easily!


----------



## DrockinWV

{DrockinWV} ~~ i7-4770k @ 3.5GHz ~~ Gigabyte G1 970 SLI @ 1178/1753 ~~ 4857

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3038265


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Classifieds will be over 10K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Easily!


...and 'big Maxwell' might be in the 14-16k range; 'supposedly' it's about 50% faster than ref 980







...4x 980 CLs and 4x 'big Maxwell' CLs ( never mind 'Ti' if that happens) = buy NVidia stock ?!


----------



## Silent Scone

Meh, get excited about GM200 when it gets here lol. They're in no rush to release it.

They're in what I like to call the net burst armchair


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Meh, get excited about GM200 when it gets here lol. They're in no rush to release it.
> 
> They're in what I like to call the *net burst armchair*


...'sitting pretty'









I just hate it that the non-ref cards I really want come out way later - I understand why as there are several good business and technical reasons, but still - I fancy GM200 non-ref before the year is out (that said, I still enjoy pulling more from my 780 TIs as I haven't used 'full-bore' voltages yet).

But with all that, wondering how the 980 Classy /KPE (if / when) will fit when the first big-die Maxwells benchies will already be floating about. Timing window seems tight for the special non-ref 980s...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...'sitting pretty'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hate it that the non-ref cards I really want come out way later - I understand why as there are several good business and technical reasons, but still - I fancy GM200 non-ref before the year is out (that said, I still enjoy pulling more from my 780 TIs as I haven't used 'full-bore' voltages yet).
> 
> But with all that, wondering how the 980 Classy /KPE (if / when) will fit when the first big-die Maxwells benchies will already be floating about. Timing window seems tight for the special non-ref 980s...


If I was EVGA I wouldn't waste time on a Kingpin 980. That is just me though.


----------



## SDhydro

Update

sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1659/4104) --3976









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3044105


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Update
> 
> sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1659/4104) --3976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3044105


Excellent score. New #1!


----------



## [CyGnus]

This benchmark is all about GPU power the CPU/Mem little impact has on the overall score

sdhydro congrats on the score


----------



## SDhydro

Thanks guys as many of you know this 4k bench is no joke lol. So hard to gain points i struggled to beat devilheads score with his 290x and tessallation off. I wish i could better some of my regular firestrike and firestrike extreme results but im just to held back by 2600k cpu at this point. Gotta pay this card off and upgrade some hardware lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well played Hydro! That puts you second only to Kingpin's Classified in HOF


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Thanks guys as many of you know this 4k bench is no joke lol. So hard to gain points i struggled to beat devilheads score with his 290x and tessallation off. I wish i could better some of my regular firestrike and firestrike extreme results but im just to held back by 2600k cpu at this point. Gotta pay this card off and upgrade some hardware lol.


It'll come man... Best thing would be to try to snag a 5820k and MB around black friday if you can swing it. You'll atleast get to do some thumping then :-D


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AMD scores run with Tess Off are indicated with an asterisk. See post#1 for the rules.
> lmao - your use of _concede_ here is contextually inaccurate, or awkward at best. I sure hope the guys running the nuc plant near you _comply_ with the operating instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great scores! ...now beat Scone's 980's.


We shut down shoreham nuclear plant years ago--- more people should *concede*!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Update
> 
> sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1659/4104) --3976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3044105


GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED, whats that? it is aloud?
In my 290X still left a bit in tank, will see, if i'm able to beat














Good score


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED, whats that? it is aloud?
> In my 290X still left a bit in tank, will see, if i'm able to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good score


Generally, it means that it is a beta or WHQL


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED, whats that? it is aloud?
> In my 290X still left a bit in tank, will see, if i'm able to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good score


Lol i just installed the new drivers that came out today. I can reinstall the old drivers and run the test again. The drivers didnt make a difference 4k benchmark is tough to gain any additional points on.


----------



## alancsalt

Allowed...don't fret..only futuremark quibble about that.. with betas and also any new whql not yet added to their list ... every other website accepts


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Lol i just installed the new drivers that came out today. I can reinstall the old drivers and run the test again. The drivers didnt make a difference 4k benchmark is tough to gain any additional points on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Allowed...don't fret..only futuremark quibble about that.. with betas and also any new whql not yet added to their list ... every other website accepts


...on top of that, sometimes Futuremark says 'valid' when it shouldn't...probably splitting hairs, but I had to use a custom-mod driver to get CCC 14.9 to run on Win 8 for my 290X Lightning...14.9 is not WHQL approved for that OS afaik, but the 3dmark run says 'valid' anyways (will post later once I have a chance to pit it against my fastest 789 Ti CL for comparison)

@ SDhydro > bonkers score, congrats


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Update
> sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1659/4104) --3976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3044105











*! New First Place 1x !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> We shut down shoreham nuclear plant years ago--- more people should *concede*!


I keep tellin' family in Port Jeff that It don't matter:










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED, whats that? it is aloud?
> In my 290X still left a bit in tank, will see, if i'm able to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good score


it's okay.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti Sli --- 9140

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3046628
well... that's it for a single PSU. And not sure if a second (or third) would matter.








c'mon 980 classifieds!

edit:

jpmboy -- [email protected] 2 GTX780Ti Sli -- 6456

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3047329


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti Sli --- 9140
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3046628
> well... that's it for a single PSU. And not sure if a second (or third) would matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon 980 classifieds!
> 
> edit:
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] 2 GTX780Ti Sli -- 6456
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3047329


both










Me likey the new nvidia driver, I can now play back in 4k on my 1080p monitor, sweet (it's eww on desktop tho, yeah I miss 4k, but could keep that dell with tiled issue).
Good boy nvidia for enabling DSR on kepler/fermi.


----------



## devilhead

I'm back







devilhead --- 5960X @ 4.9GHz(2133mhz memory) --- sapphire 290X 1380/1725 --- 3978
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3049364


----------



## Silent Scone

regardless of modded tess 1380 is a cracking clock if that's on water


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> regardless of modded tess 1380 is a cracking clock if that's on water


just have opened window, and got max temp on core up to 40C


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devilhead --- 5960X @ 4.9GHz(2133mhz memory) --- sapphire 290X 1380/1725 --- 3978
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3049364


Great score and a new first place


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Great score and a new first place


thanks pal







but i think not for a long


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devilhead --- 5960X @ 4.9GHz(2133mhz memory) --- sapphire 290X 1380/1725 --- 3978
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3049364











That's some serious OC on both GPU and CPU, GJ!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devilhead --- 5960X @ 4.9GHz(2133mhz memory) --- sapphire 290X 1380/1725 --- 3978
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3049364


290X is a tough BEAST!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> thanks pal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i think not for a long


Always....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devilhead --- 5960X @ 4.9GHz(2133mhz memory) --- sapphire 290X 1380/1725 --- 3978
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3049364


Great run!


----------



## bond32

Yeah... I'm really jelly of that 290x... Freaking awesome run indeed


----------



## SDhydro

Nice Run Devilhead...l.hope your 290x doesn't have anymore left in the tank this wasn't easy.

update

sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1671/4104) --3990 CPU and GPU watercooled

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3050829


----------



## [CyGnus]

Great Score almost 4k in the 4k bench hehe kind of epic


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Nice Run Devilhead...l.hope your 290x doesn't have anymore left in the tank this wasn't easy.
> 
> update
> 
> sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1671/4104) --3990
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3050829











Taking the first place again, what a fight!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Score almost 4k in the 4k bench hehe kind of epic


That would be a 4K if he had a 5960X, I guess.








edit: oh and it is with win7, if it was with win8 he could get a little more too.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Nice Run Devilhead...l.hope your 290x doesn't have anymore left in the tank this wasn't easy.
> 
> update
> 
> sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1671/4104) --3990
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3050829


Awesome!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> both
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey the new nvidia driver, I can now play back in 4k on my 1080p monitor, sweet (it's eww on desktop tho, yeah I miss 4k, but could keep that dell with tiled issue).
> Good boy nvidia for enabling DSR on kepler/fermi.


I'm lovin this samsung 4K monitor! I know, it's TN... but prolly the best TN I've ever seen.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm lovin this samsung 4K monitor! I know, it's TN... but prolly the best TN I've ever seen.


I almost picked up that monitor awhile back, but just couldn't bring myself to get a TN panel. I am very happy with my 29" ultra-wide screen though.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Nice Run Devilhead...l.hope your 290x doesn't have anymore left in the tank this wasn't easy.
> 
> update
> 
> sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1671/4104) --3990
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3050829


now i will need to wait for colder weather, so then maybe i'm able to beat that score







soon will get g.skill 3000mhz ram and change my 2133mhz crucial








nice score


----------



## lilchronic

gotta love winter time


----------



## SDhydro

Only cold we get here in San diego is when I get the dewar filled with ln2


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> now i will need to wait for colder weather, so then maybe i'm able to beat that score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon will get g.skill 3000mhz ram and change my 2133mhz crucial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Only cold we get here in San diego is when I get the dewar filled with ln2


...congrats to you both, especially as it looks like it's been done w / o extreme cooling (I know Norway, like Canada, is cold, but I mean a lot colder than that...)


----------



## Silent Scone

A former member, Rangerjr did a lot of his scores during winter in Norway and had below zero ambients lol


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A former member, Rangerjr did a lot of his scores during winter in Norway and had below zero ambients lol


I wish it got that cold here... I love winter. I open my windows in my office and let it get down as cold as it can be. Its great to not have to use a heater as well!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A former member, Rangerjr did a lot of his scores during winter in Norway and had below zero ambients lol


lol i remember him . we didnt get along to well


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol i remember him . we didnt get along to well


A lot of folks around here didn't, but to be honest he knew his stuff. He also managed to put some solid numbers up without much in the way of cooling. Wish he still hung around here


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> A lot of folks around here didn't, but to be honest he knew his stuff. He also managed to put some solid numbers up without much in the way of cooling. Wish he still hung around here


my 3570k used to spank his little 8350 lolz

..... i do miss those days


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my 3570k used to spank his little 8350 lolz
> 
> ..... i do miss those days


I'll believe it when I see it...

I kidd I kidd. He was quite competitive. But again, he knew his stuff. I only remember as I was running an 8350 those days too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A former member, Rangerjr did a lot of his scores during winter in Norway and had below zero ambients lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol i remember him . we didnt get along to well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it...
> 
> I kidd I kidd. He was quite competitive. But again, he knew his stuff. I only remember as I was running an 8350 those days too.


sold him a few components years ago (amd cards if i remember correctly). Unfortunately, we've lost some good members due to "competitive" skirmishes...


----------



## Silent Scone

He's just a kid to be fair, just have to take him with a pinch of salt lol

he's got a cracking 3930 too


----------



## lilchronic

he just sent me a invite on steam and we had a nice little chat lolz

oh and silent scone he said dont hate! lolz


----------



## Clukos

Clukos --- 3570k @ 4400 -- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 @ 1542 / 2010

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3054468



Need a Skyn3t bios


----------



## SoloCamo

So has anyone found it core or memory clocking helps better on this one.

Thinking about dropping the mem down to 1450 from 1550 on my 290x to hopefully get closer to 1200mhz core vs my current 1175 or so

Just want to break 3k without messing w/ tess, etc.


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder -- 3770K @ 4800 -- 780Ti @ 1300 / 1890 score = 3087

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4475159


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> So has anyone found it core or memory clocking helps better on this one.
> 
> Thinking about dropping the mem down to 1450 from 1550 on my 290x to hopefully get closer to 1200mhz core vs my current 1175 or so
> 
> Just want to break 3k without messing w/ tess, etc.


...obviously, maxing both GPU and VRAM MHz as best you can...but if you have to choose...for this FSU bench and on my specific setup, I found a small bump in VRAM speed (from 1649 to 1657) on my 290X Lightning got me just under 20 extra points...haven't run 780 Ti yet in singles, but in SLI and quads, same story...pushing VRAM had a measurable result - more so than in other 3D benches...the real trick is to stay out of 'error-correction' speed ranges, by trial and error, as it can be quite specific per setup / card etc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Clukos --- 3570k @ 4400 -- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 @ 1542 / 2010
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3054468
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a Skyn3t bios











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> mxthunder -- 3770K @ 4800 -- 780Ti @ 1300 / 1890 score = 3087
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4475159
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Hey mx,


----------



## Mydog

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 - 1560 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 3838

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3055659


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> A lot of folks around here didn't, but to be honest he knew his stuff. He also managed to put some solid numbers up without much in the way of cooling. Wish he still hung around here
> 
> 
> 
> my 3570k used to spank his little 8350 lolz
> 
> ..... i do miss those days
Click to expand...

Haha, i believe that was my worst enemy on OCN, we added each other on steam i believe. I can't remember what happened after that, but i don't think things went well. It was my 770 Vs his 7970. I ended up wining though







.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> So has anyone found it core or memory clocking helps better on this one.
> 
> Thinking about dropping the mem down to 1450 from 1550 on my 290x to hopefully get closer to 1200mhz core vs my current 1175 or so
> 
> Just want to break 3k without messing w/ tess, etc.


1200/1500 should do it for the 290X. here is my 290 at 1220/1500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4476098?

1280 did not gain much

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4359403?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 - 1560 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 3838
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3055659


----------



## Mydog

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1537 MHz - 1980 MHz - Score = 6996

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3062796


----------



## kx11

kx11 - i7 5930k @ 4.4GHz - GTX 980 SLI - Score = 6406



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4485830?

quad channel rams will make an impact for my setup


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1537 MHz - 1980 MHz - Score = 6996
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3062796


1.372v for 4.8... thats pretty dang good sir!


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep nice chip


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 1.372v for 4.8... thats pretty dang good sir!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep nice chip


Thanks guys









Realbench stress test 15 mins 16 GB memory passed









10 hours of BF4 without crash.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realbench stress test 15 mins 16 GB memory passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 hours of BF4 without crash.


Mine takes 1.42 to be "stable"


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Mine takes 1.42 to be "stable"


At 4.8 GHz? not to bad.

I've got my Hailea water chiller in the loop but it's set to 25 C atm and hasn't kicked in yet this evening, ambient here is 21 C.

I just couldn't live with the 6996 score, had to break 7k









Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1552 MHz - 1987 MHz - Score = 7041

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3063165


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> At 4.8 GHz? not to bad.
> 
> I've got my Hailea water chiller in the loop but it's set to 25 C atm and hasn't kicked in yet this evening, ambient here is 21 C.
> 
> I just couldn't live with the 6996 score, had to break 7k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1552 MHz - 1987 MHz - Score = 7041
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3063165


yeah mines on a phase change, so I've got a baddddddddddd chip LOL.

I want a chiller!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> yeah mines on a phase change, so I've got a baddddddddddd chip LOL.
> 
> I want a chiller!


Woot

You're on phase and can't lower it, that sucks man. I almost pulled the trigger on a LD Phase today but I'm not sure it'll help much over my current setup.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Woot
> 
> You're on phase and can't lower it, that sucks man. I almost pulled the trigger on a LD Phase today but I'm not sure it'll help much over my current setup.


It will... -38c on head... @ 4.8ghz, my highest core was 18c LOL


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> It will... -38c on head... @ 4.8ghz, my highest core was 18c LOL


I'm hitting high 70's C without chiller aid here and if I drop water temp to 15 C it'll only hit low 60's C


----------



## Joa3d43

..*.phase* helps, but Haswell-E gets hot in Physics tests no matter what ...my phase shows - 51 or so @ the head idling and drops to -40 or during Physics test, but actual cores can still get into the high teens / low 20s > thus the extra long stems for a nice pot of DICE or LN2 later in the year , mobo is fully insulated now

...'*Neanderthal*' chiller in second pic ...one 8 pound ice block on top of one of the rads will last for about 3 to 4 runs of 2x GPU benches


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..*.phase* helps, but Haswell-E gets hot in Physics tests no matter what ...my phase shows - 51 or so @ the head idling and drops to -40 or during Physics test, but actual cores can still get into the high teens / low 20s > thus the extra long stems for a nice pot of DICE or LN2 later in the year , mobo is fully insulated now
> 
> ...'*Neanderthal*' chiller in second pic ...one 8 pound ice block on top of one of the rads will last for about 3 to 4 runs of 2x GPU benches


Need more pics of your setup...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Need more pics of your setup...


...well, one more, as it is, Jpmboy likes to make fun of all those red tubes







...but they serve a purpose > here is one of the 3x RX 360x60 rads exclusive to GPUs underneath the main setup...that water in there was ice before a run


----------



## MunneY

Here ill make you feel better!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 - i7 5930k @ 4.4GHz - GTX 980 SLI - Score = 6406
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4485830?
> quad channel rams will make an impact for my setup











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> At 4.8 GHz? not to bad.
> I've got my Hailea water chiller in the loop but it's set to 25 C atm and hasn't kicked in yet this evening, ambient here is 21 C.
> I just couldn't live with the 6996 score, had to break 7k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1552 MHz - 1987 MHz - Score = 7041
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3063165











*! New First Place !*


----------



## Jpmboy

You guys need to get yourselves a wort chiller:










have yet to use it tho...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You guys need to get yourselves a wort chiller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have yet to use it tho...


DA HELL IS THAT THING???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> DA HELL IS THAT THING???


30' copper coil (if you brewed your own... you'd know







). Ice/salt mix in the bucket at the water temp gets to -5C or so.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You guys need to get yourselves a wort chiller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have yet to use it tho...


...been looking at s.th like it after a visit to HomeDepot's plumbing department, for now playing w/ DICE / ice combos


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 30' copper coil (if you brewed your own... you'd know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Ice/salt mix in the bucket at the water temp gets to -5C or so.


HOW DO YOU AFFORD ALL THESE HOBBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We really should create a random thread just to fill in with this....

How long does the water last?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> *HOW DO YOU AFFORD ALL THESE* HOBBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> -snip-


probably because he brews his own and saves money ?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> probably because he brews his own and saves money ?


Man I was just going to say that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...been looking at s.th like it after a visit to HomeDepot's plumbing department, for now playing w/ DICE / ice combos


wrong place - brew gear!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> HOW DO YOU AFFORD ALL THESE HOBBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We really should create a random thread just to fill in with this....
> How long does the water last?


lol - you probably only know a few of my vices.









It goes into a foam sleeve. 1 card - a long time. 3 cards... much less, but hours.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> probably because he brews his own and saves money ?


and you're Canadian...









eh - without revealing my background... dryice and saturated calcium chloride (like pool hardness stuff) will make a slush that's -40C.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wrong place - brew gear!
> lol - you probably only know a few of my vices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes into a foam sleeve. 1 card - a long time. 3 cards... much less, but hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you're Canadian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh - without revealing my background... dryice and saturated calcium chloride (like pool hardness stuff) will make a slush that's -40C.


Oh wow... That's crazy

I defintely have alot to learn... and I'm gonna need a bigger paycheck


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> -snip-
> and you're Canadian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh - without revealing my background... dryice and saturated calcium chloride (like pool hardness stuff) will make a slush that's -40C.


...eh ?!







As I haven't insulated the GPU cards (yet), I'm trying to hit a temp just above dew point... 5 pd slabs of DICE on top of regular Ice helps; a full DICE 'slush' is also an option but probably lowers temps too much w / o insulation on the cards, besides, it will smell the place up w/ 5l of Acetone in the basin









...what I need is a 4-stage, 4000w cascade phase w/ 4 GPU heads in addition tot he CPU head


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...eh ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I haven't insulated the GPU cards (yet), I'm trying to hit a temp just above dew point... 5 pd slabs of DICE on top of regular Ice helps; a full DICE 'slush' is also an option but probably lowers temps too much w / o insulation on the cards, besides, it will smell the place up w/ 5l of Acetone in the basin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what I need is a 4-stage, 4000w cascade phase w/ 4 GPU heads in addition tot he CPU head


I imagine someone... somewhere... is crazy enough to build one if you have the $$$$


----------



## bbond007

SSD died. rebuilt computer and score improved.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








new score -> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4434143?

bbond007 -- 4670k @4.4GHz -- MSI R9 290X Gamer(x2) @1100MHz -- 5161

thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...eh ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I haven't insulated the GPU cards (yet), I'm trying to hit a temp just above dew point... 5 pd slabs of DICE on top of regular Ice helps; a full DICE 'slush' is also an option but probably lowers temps too much w / o insulation on the cards, besides, it will smell the place up w/ 5l of Acetone in the basin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what I need is a 4-stage, 4000w cascade phase w/ 4 GPU heads in addition tot he CPU head


dryice acetone... -78C !! love the miss that smell!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> SSD died. rebuilt computer and score improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new score -> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4434143?
> bbond007 -- 4670k @4.4GHz -- MSI R9 290X Gamer(x2) @1100MHz -- 5161
> thanks!











Multiple entries allowed for different GPUs. Table "cleaned"


----------



## bbond007

cool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple entries allowed for different GPUs. Table "cleaned"


thanks









the score you removed was a entirely different machine though. just fyi

bbond007 - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230v3 @ 3.3Ghz -- AMD Radeon R9 290X(2x) @ 1100Mhz -- 5140


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4410475?


(bigcoin)

that one is is a lightning and windforce 3x and xeon

this one is MSI Gamers on closed-loop coolers and overclocked i5 (lilcoin)

thx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> cool
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the score you removed was a entirely different machine though. just fyi
> bbond007 - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230v3 @ 3.3Ghz -- AMD Radeon R9 290X(2x) @ 1100Mhz -- 5140
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4410475?
> 
> 
> (bigcoin)
> that one is is a lightning and windforce 3x and xeon
> this one is MSI Gamers on closed-loop coolers and overclocked i5 (lilcoin)
> thx


thanks for the clarification. here's how it works: different cpus with the same "class" gpu - the highest score will be retained in the table. Different GPUs will be recoded as separate entries (always). so how are the entries you posted not R9 290X cards? As a single card entry, I would accept the 290X Li as different from a reference 290X. MSI gaming? not familiar enough with the PCB to know if it is different. Reference PCB water block fit the Gamer.

anyway, I sure hope your SSD stops crashing on you.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/180_20#post_23028194


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dryice acetone... -78C !! love the miss that smell!


...the ladies of the house would throw me out w/ 2 days of 5 L of open Acetone; the neighbors would call the cops re 'lab', and hydro would add that sometimes, there are these mysterious multi-thousand watt pulls 'in that place' > they probably don't know what FSU or Raymarch is > night in prison ?









...was lucky in that there was a big leak around a hose clamp on one of the GPUs > spilled all over the cards and the mobo







, but fortunately, it was all powered down; everything is cleaned up, 'hair-dried' and works


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks for the clarification. here's how it works: different cpus with the same "class" gpu - the highest score will be retained in the table. Different GPUs will be recoded as separate entries (always). so how are the entries you posted not R9 290X cards? As a single card entry, I would accept the 290X Li as different from a reference 290X. MSI gaming? not familiar enough with the PCB to know if it is different. Reference PCB water block fit the Gamer.
> 
> anyway, I sure hope your SSD stops crashing on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/180_20#post_23028194


it only crashed once







for good... not sure what happened.

The SSD died and the onboard realtek audio also failed... well kind of sound like speaker is in tin can with some sort of high-pitch feedback...

unfortunately at one point I secured that SSD in my x51 with tape and when I remove the tape it also removed the warranty sticker









was only 120gb through


----------



## theelviscerator

theelviscerator--- Intel 47[email protected] 4.6GHz---EVGA SC 970 SLI 1290/1953--- SCORE 5387

new drivers meh...tiny bump.

Are we supposed to delete old lesser runs or leave up?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3065021


----------



## WhiteWulfe

@MunneY.... How is it that your score is below mine?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> theelviscerator--- Intel [email protected] 4.6GHz---EVGA SC 970 SLI 1290/1953--- SCORE 5387
> 
> new drivers meh...tiny bump.
> 
> Are we supposed to delete old lesser runs or leave up?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3065021


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> theelviscerator--- Intel [email protected] 4.6GHz---EVGA SC 970 SLI 1290/1953--- SCORE 5387
> 
> new drivers meh...tiny bump.


sane here, 3 points over previous

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4489066?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> @MunneY.... How is it that your score is below mine?


What do you mean? My 290 score is with a dual core processor and a weak 290 lol

if you look further up yiu can see my ti and 5969x scores


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> What do you mean? My 290 score is with a dual core processor and a weak 290 lol
> 
> if you look further up yiu can see my ti and 5969x scores


Oh, my bad. I totally didn't look at the other half of the chart ^_^;;;;


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> sane here, 3 points over previous
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4489066?


----------



## mxthunder

improved my score a touch. once it gets cold ill be able to do much better

mxthunder -- 3770K @ 5000 -- 780Ti @ 1366 / 1918 score = 3209

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4494471


----------



## theelviscerator

CPU really doesn't help that much does it. I run my tests at what my system runs at daily driver...warm room baby!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> CPU really doesn't help that much does it. I run my tests at what my system runs at daily driver...warm room baby!


This bench is a lot more gpu bound.

My cpu from 3.9Ghz to 4.6Ghz gave me 3 points total more for a score.


----------



## kx11

kx11 - i7 5930k @ 4.4GHz - GTX 980 - Score = 3588



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4495096?


----------



## theelviscerator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 - i7 5930k @ 4.4GHz - GTX 980 - Score = 3588
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4495096?


You should be near 6000 I am thinking.

SLI on?

I guess you could be running one card tests too?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator*
> 
> You should be near 6000 I am thinking.
> 
> SLI on?
> 
> I guess you could be running one card tests too?


i'm running 1 gpu you can see i didn't type SLi up there


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm running 1 gpu you can see i didn't type SLi up there


does your MB have pcie switches so you can turn off the second card? other wise gpu physics can be off loaded on to card 2 (gd, i hate this phone!)


----------



## AdamK47

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX 980s @ 1400 / 7500 --- Score = 11482


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3075613


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@1866 TRI 290 @[email protected] - Stock *6231*

My screener is to big ......









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4490493


----------



## theelviscerator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX 980s @ 1400 / 7500 --- Score = 11482
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3075613


Nice score! that rig cost a few bux!

5k?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX 980s @ 1400 / 7500 --- Score = 11482
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3075613











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@1866 TRI 290 @[email protected] - Stock *6231*
> 
> My screener is to big ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4490493











*Provisionally accepted - need a screenie*
Too big? Open it in Paint, save as a jpeg (vs png)


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does your MB have pcie switches so you can turn off the second card? other wise gpu physics can be off loaded on to card 2 (gd, i hate this phone!)


not really , tried Device manager and it didn't work even nvidia CP didn't work


----------



## SDhydro

Lil Update

sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1679/8400)watercooled --4019

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3081301


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Lil Update
> 
> sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1679/8400)watercooled --4019
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3081301


Great score my friend!
Memory clocks are insane! same goes for core clocks


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Lil Update
> 
> sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1679/8400)watercooled --4019
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3081301
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...very nice, especially when considering the CPU gen...I hear good things about the Asus 980 Strix (and for that matter the Giga G1); does the 980 Strix software (ie GPU Tweak) allow for full voltage control over the GPU and also VRAM ?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice, especially when considering the CPU gen...I hear good things about the Asus 980 Strix (and for that matter the Giga G1); does the 980 Strix software (ie GPU Tweak) allow for full voltage control over the GPU and also VRAM ?


Hey thanks def got my moneys worth outta this 2600k. I really like my strix card and like the price even better. Sold the kpe card for 680 and new card to play with cost me 630 delivered to my door step. There is only gpu volts available using software no mem or pll volts those require hardmods. To control gpu volts there is a program available online that communicates with the gpu controller like how the classified controller works for kingpin cards except only gpu volts and loadline calibration available.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol moneys worth. You funny.

Don't think that quite cuts it


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Hey thanks def got my moneys worth outta this 2600k. I really like my strix card and like the price even better. Sold the kpe card for 680 and new card to play with cost me 630 delivered to my door step. There is only gpu volts available using software no mem or pll volts those require hardmods. To control gpu volts there is a program available online that communicates with the gpu controller like how the classified controller works for kingpin cards except only gpu volts and loadline calibration available.


TX ! ..great trade-in deal and great graphics performance all in one







...I saw the 980 Strix review @Techpowerup and a close-up of the VRM section looked very good ...to clarify: do you have to be online for GPU volt and LLC mod, or you can download that program and use it offline (wondering if there's a new trend re RMA > 'me - over-volt things - never !')?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Lil Update
> 
> sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1679/8400)watercooled --4019
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3081301











lol - that score is sick!

Makes me want to fireup my 2700K !
300 pts higher than most graphix scores, but 10,000 points lower physics...
Shows the relative weighting (so does the pdf doc I posted awhile ago)
Very good graphix benchmark!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - that score is sick!
> 
> Makes me want to fireup my 2700K !
> 300 pts higher than most graphix scores, but 10,000 points lower physics...
> Shows the relative weighting (so does the pdf doc I posted awhile ago)
> Very good graphix benchmark!


This bench is perfect for my setup lol. Im lovin this bench cause i can compete alot easier in it than i can with firestrike and firestike extreme.
Lookin foward to seein what this card can do under ln2!


----------



## [CyGnus]

SDhydro great result and monster card you have there


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> This bench is perfect for my setup lol. Im lovin this bench cause i can compete alot easier in it than i can with firestrike and firestike extreme.
> Lookin foward to seein what this card can do under ln2!


Now that's an impressive score, impressive clock speeds on H2o. I'm thinking of selling my 980's and waiting for the Classified (whenever they are released)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Provisionally accepted - need a screenie*
> Too big? Open it in Paint, save as a jpeg (vs png)


Thank you for the tip on that mate . I still don't know heaps of stuff regarding paint ect , but I know you'll show me the way


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Now that's an impressive score, impressive clock speeds on H2o. I'm thinking of selling my 980's and waiting for the Classified (whenever they are released)


If you do decide to, let me know I might wanna pick a couple up.. I've decided to go dedicated bench rig.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Now that's an impressive score, impressive clock speeds on H2o. I'm thinking of selling my 980's and waiting for the Classified (whenever they are released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do decide to, let me know I might wanna pick a couple up.. I've decided to go dedicated bench rig.
Click to expand...

I'll send you a PM if i do


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thank you for the tip on that mate . I still don't know heaps of stuff regarding paint ect , but I know you'll show me the way












(same problem with 4K screenies)


----------



## Joa3d43

EDIT @Jpmboy > pls see later post

...first run w/ 3x 780 TI CLs...

Joa3d43 -- 5960X -- 3x 780 TI CL -- SCORE 9466

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4513372?


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Lil Update
> 
> sdhydro [email protected] -- gtx980 (1679/8400)watercooled --4019
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3081301


Wow, that is insane score. Congratz!


----------



## Joa3d43

...second run... 100 MHz more @ CPU, 5 MHz more on GPU...









Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.8 Giggles -- 3x 780 TI Classified -- *SCORE = 9561*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4513524?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...second run... 100 MHz more @ CPU, 5 MHz more on GPU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.8 Giggles -- 3x 780 TI Classified -- *SCORE = 9561*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4513524?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











! New first place x3 !
Ya know there is no need for your web browser in the screen.


----------



## Silent Scone

Still a way









http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/3+gpu


----------



## [CyGnus]

Joa3d43 9500+ good run you have there


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Still a way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/3+gpu


Not my fault if you don't post yours over here.


----------



## Silent Scone

I do normally bud, I don't have a screenshot for this one though. Pretty sure I can top it though so will make sure to do a bot shot next time


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I do normally bud, I don't have a screenshot for this one though. Pretty sure I can top it though so will make sure to do a bot shot next time


3DMark automatically save the run in your document (I noticed futuremark remove that line from the website, thankfully), you can load that run, open cpu-z tabs and gpu-z and screenshot.


----------



## Silent Scone

Effort









Fine I'll do it later.


----------



## mxthunder

did i mess something up in my previous post or was it just missed?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> improved my score a touch. once it gets cold ill be able to do much better
> 
> mxthunder -- 3770K @ 5000 -- 780Ti @ 1366 / 1918 score = 3209
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4494471











Yeah - missed it in the kx11 issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine I'll do it later.


eh, don't bother. the 980 classy will be out soon and all these reference 980 scores move down.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah you'll still be saying that in December









Actually in truth you probably won't but the UK will I imagine after the initial rush if there is one.

Besides I might get one too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 3DMark automatically save the run in your document (I noticed futuremark remove that line from the website, thankfully), you can load that run, open cpu-z tabs and gpu-z and screenshot.


for this thread, cpu and gpuZ ARE optional.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah you'll still be saying that in December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually in truth you probably won't but the UK will I imagine after the initial rush if there is one.
> Besides I might get one too


lol - the 980 is a very fast card OOTB. I'm hopin the classy is as good as the strix.

I'd like to get a clone of Joa's bench drive... worth several hundred points!


----------



## Jpmboy

*Question for Thread Participants:*

A user posts a run where two cards are showing, but only one card is doing the graphixs (eg, FM reports it as 1x). I such a set up, GPU physics _could_ be offloaded to the "idle" card. So, CFX or SLI is disabled, but two cards are "ON". Is this a single card score?


----------



## Kimir

Optional, but might as well add them in the effort eheh.

I'd like to know the magic of stripped down bench win7/win8 too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for this thread, cpu and gpuZ ARE optional.
> lol - the 980 is a very fast card OOTB. I'm hopin the classy is as good as the strix.
> 
> I'd like to get a clone of Joa's bench drive... worth several hundred points!


I've got to be honest this graphics score was a complete fluke, I was bouncing off the power limit.

Not seen many as high yet on water lol. Least not on reference.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018


----------



## Kimir

Is it possible to properly extract, edit and flash the bios and 980 nowadays?
I mean, GPU-Z got an update to extract it properly from what I've read (wasn't it the case with the previous version?) and NVflash was also updated, used that new one last friday when I played again with different tweaked vbios of my own on the KPE, work flawlessly with the batch file, no need to write -4 -5 -6 and other -i0/-i1 with sli, hit y for yes twice and done.


----------



## Silent Scone

You can successfully flash with NVFlash now thanks to JoeDirts work. I'm in no rush to flash, I'll let everyone bork their cards first and then come in and beat their scores anyway









I jest..









Will though

Anyway like JP says Classified is going to dominate this time round along with Strix. Maxwell doesn't scale as well with cold as Kepler so you need dat voltage


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You can successfully flash with NVFlash now thanks to JoeDirts work. I'm in no rush to flash, I'll let everyone bork their cards first and then come in and beat their scores anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jest..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will though
> 
> Anyway like JP says Classified is going to dominate this time round along with Strix. Maxwell doesn't scale as well with cold as Kepler so you need dat voltage


So I've seen that the Strix cards are capable of being cpu vcore unlocked?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yup but if it's anything like the older ones you'll still need to solder

Edit:

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896&page=4

Folks having fun there. The hot wire points for mem and gpu are wrongly labelled too apparently lol.

Do like ASUS but EVGA make your life so much easier


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Single 290
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2700 R9 [email protected]@1450 *3166*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3085466


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Single 290
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2700 R9 [email protected]@1450 *3166*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3085466











Also added missing link to kx11 entry.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, don't bother. the 980 classy will be out soon and all these reference 980 scores move down.


...for 'main stream' performance, that's possible if not likely - but at least 3 manufacturers have special 980 mod guides out NOW for their 'regular performance cards' (incl EVGA 980 SC re. Classy comment), and there are a bunch of HWBot subs already at 1600 - 2100 MHz (obviously w/ appropriate cooling) > that's near the limit of what the silicon can do, regardless of pcb...

...what blows my mind though are the implications of all this for 'big die Maxwell'...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! New first place x3 !
> Ya know there is no need for your web browser in the screen.


...tx...it's a (bad / good ?) habit as these are all HWBot runs









@Silent Scone

.. saw your prior 3x HOF re. FSU when I posted my 3x run for FS ...I like running 780 Ti Cls against 980s, though... I know these scores won't last long, but there's always 'PrintScreen'










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

double


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx...it's a (bad / good ?) habit as these are all HWBot runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Silent Scone
> 
> .. saw your prior 3x HOF re. FSU when I posted my 3x run for FS ...I like running 780 Ti Cls against 980s, though... I know these scores won't last long, but there's always 'PrintScreen'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


II'd give you a run for that spot if the Zotac 980 I got here would work in SLI with the two 980 G1's









However the Zotac card is going back to the store tomorrow, swapping it for a LD Cooling PC-V2 Phase - White XL


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> II'd give you a run for that spot if the Zotac 980 I got here would work in SLI with the two 980 G1's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the Zotac card is going back to the store tomorrow, swapping it for a LD Cooling PC-V2 Phase - White XL


WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> II'd give you a run for that spot if the Zotac 980 I got here would work in SLI with the two 980 G1's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the Zotac card is going back to the store tomorrow, swapping it for a LD Cooling PC-V2 Phase - White XL


...watch the core temps in addition to 'head temps' w/ phase > I have seen a delta of over 60 c in certain tests w/ 4960X, unlike when I'm running a 'pot'


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE!!!!!!!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...watch the core temps in addition to 'head temps' w/ phase > I have seen a delta of over 60 c in certain tests w/ 4960X, unlike when I'm running a 'pot'


Thanks I will, LN2 are insane expensive here so this will give me a little cheaper subzero fun.


----------



## Jpmboy

Folks - please give me your opinion on this question:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/400_20#post_23059372


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Question for Thread Participants:*
> 
> A user posts a run where two cards are showing, but only one card is doing the graphixs (eg, FM reports it as 1x). I such a set up, GPU physics _could_ be offloaded to the "idle" card. So, CFX or SLI is disabled, but two cards are "ON". Is this a single card score?


Yes, it makes no odds to the score


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I will, LN2 are insane expensive here so this will give me a little cheaper subzero fun.


...even when it's not expensive, LN2 is a bit of a pain







...the point I was making above is that a phase cooler can be a bit deceptive when you first use it > the head temp read-out says -52 C and even during 'normal benching' the cores will stay frozen, but especially w/ Haswell-E and its 8 cores, demanding CPU tests will let the core temps shoot up in a split second into positive territory, even when the head temp read out 'only' drops to - 35 to -40 c; best to do some 'dry runs' w/ core temp open.

..another issue is the round head of most phase coolers > much trickier to get an 'even' seal / seating

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Folks - please give me your opinion on this question:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/400_20#post_23059372


...I know its a pain to disable GPUs (ie water-cooled ones) w/ or w / o mobo switches, but even per earlier posts by you on this a while back, an extra card is a problem when doing physics work (even within a graphics test segment)...very hard to detect ...THAT'S why its outlawed at HWBot etc...otherwise there's room for a nice Intel Phi card on so on many setups







...allowing this would definitely skew / question the results DB, imo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I know its a pain to disable GPUs (ie water-cooled ones) w/ or w / o mobo switches, but even per earlier posts by you on this a while back, an extra card is a problem when doing physics work (even within a graphics test segment)...very hard to detect ...THAT'S why its outlawed at HWBot etc...otherwise there's room for a nice Intel Phi card on so on many setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...allowing this would definitely skew / question the results DB, imo


Thanks. yeah, this is where I am on this issue. I don't think it is the case with kx11, but off-loading gpu physics to a separate card can/could make an unfair advantage. I'll modify the OP.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've always run that way and never physically attempted to offload it and it has no impact from what I can tell. I normally disable them in device manager regardless. 3DM picks them up however the driver does not


----------



## thuNXa

thuNXa --- 3770k @ 5GHz --- 980GTX @ 1615/2070 --- 3819

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3074288


----------



## Kimir

The link dude, the link.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3074288

I'm on the phone right now, can't update.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. yeah, this is where I am on this issue. I don't think it is the case with kx11, but off-loading gpu physics to a separate card can/could make an unfair advantage. I'll modify the OP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've always run that way and never physically attempted to offload it and it has no impact from what I can tell. I normally disable them in device manager regardless. 3DM picks them up however the driver does not


...it's one of those pro / con things







, with the con outweighing the 'pro' (allow), > IMO ...but that's a far cry for automatically assuming that a user is doing something shady on purpose....the way a frame / pic is constructed, there can be all kinds of api calls at play behind the scenes, even when disabling a card (especially w / o reboot)...all that said, the recently aforementioned leak hitting mobo and cards (luckily all powered down and now cleaned up) occurred because of removing cards from a quad-sli run setup so that I would get a 'clean' 2x GPU' run > I know it's a pain to remove cards physically...









...still, having followed HWBot's detailed analysis on this (by folks who know far more than I), I tend to agree w/ their conclusions...


----------



## thuNXa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The link dude, the link.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3074288
> 
> I'm on the phone right now, can't update.


thank you, added it!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNXa*
> 
> thuNXa --- 3770k @ 5GHz --- 980GTX @ 1615/2070 --- 3819
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3074288


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update,

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3930K @4.9GHz -- 780TI KPE @1450MHz -- 3470:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4523917*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930K @4.9GHz -- 780TI KPE @1450MHz -- 3470:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4523917*


...nice MrTOOSHORT







! ...and you must be getting ready for more benching fun:


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930K @4.9GHz -- 780TI KPE @1450MHz -- 3470:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4523917*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update,

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3930K @5.1GHz -- 780TI KPE @1582MHz -- 3551:*


*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4527556*

This was done with the skyn3t rev6 bios along with the classy tool. Needs ~100Mhz more clocks than XOCKpti bios which maxes out 1450MHz with my KPE.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930K @5.1GHz -- 780TI KPE @1582MHz -- 3551:*
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4527556*
> 
> This was done with the skyn3t rev6 bios along with the classy tool. Needs ~100Mhz more clocks than XOCKpti bios which maxes out 1450MHz with my KPE.


----------



## SDhydro

update... cpu on dry ice and gpu on LN2

sdhydro -- 2600K @5.4GHz -- gtx980 @ 1923/2052-- 4280

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3094400


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update... cpu on dry ice and gpu on LN2
> 
> sdhydro -- 2600K @5.4GHz -- gtx980 @ 1923/2052-- 4280
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3094400
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930K @5.1GHz -- 780TI KPE @1582MHz -- 3551:*
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4527556*
> 
> This was done with the skyn3t rev6 bios along with the classy tool. Needs ~100Mhz more clocks than XOCKpti bios which maxes out 1450MHz with my KPE.


Don't you find it odd that your KPE is clocking that high but not really reflected in the scores?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Don't you find it odd that your KPE is clocking that high but not really reflected in the scores?


This bench is BRUTAL... I suspect that the 3gb of vram is the hold back.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Don't you find it odd that your KPE is clocking that high but not really reflected in the scores?


Not when you take into consideration firestrike ultra uses more than the 3 gig of ram that the 780ti has.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Don't you find it odd that your KPE is clocking that high but not really reflected in the scores?
> 
> 
> 
> This bench is BRUTAL... I suspect that the 3gb of vram is the hold back.
Click to expand...

Only reason I asked was I was showing people that my cards somehow hit those clocks but the scores wouldn't make sense.

If you look at the scores in the hall of fame, cards with lower clocks are scoring better.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Only reason I asked was I was showing people that my cards somehow hit those clocks but the scores wouldn't make sense.
> 
> If you look at the scores in the hall of fame, cards with lower clocks are scoring better.


Im not sure i understand your last post. What do you mean by my card's somehow hit thos3 clocks but the scores wouldnt matter? Mrtooshorts run with that 780ti is awesome. I just looked at the hall of fame for single card and mrtooshorts score it one of the tops ones for 780ti.


----------



## Kimir

Don't look at the clock on the hall of fame, it doesn't show the real clock. Take mine for example, says 1308Mhz for single card run, wasn't that at all (was 1437Mhz), because boost.
And with a modded bios, you can have a boost that is far off the real clock.


----------



## Pikaru

I was looking at the FSE. My bad.

But here are some examples:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2993961

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3065567

I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade or anything. Just trying to figure out where the discrepancy is. It's MrTOOSHORT that also pointed it out with my cards. The way he explained it was the card had horsepower but no torque. Lol


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Don't look at the clock on the hall of fame, it doesn't show the real clock. Take mine for example, says 1308Mhz for single card run, wasn't that at all (was 1437Mhz), because boost.
> And with a modded bios, you can have a boost that is far off the real clock.


I'll just stop making myself look more stupid. Still trying to understand all this over clocking stuff.


----------



## Kimir

In your example, Markkas has a bios with boost, Joa3d43 doesn't (skyn3t boost disabled).


----------



## Joa3d43

...hey, thanks for finding my 780 Ti sub, I had lost that when I ran it against my 290X L... >> with multiple cards, 3GB VRAM is slightly less of a handicap, but w/ single cards > definitely .

...Kimir is right, boost vs non-boost BIOS...in addition, GPU clocks are important, but so is power target and temps as the determine throttle points in the drivers - you want to maximize the' area under the curve', rather than just a single value...like 4x 5 (5 being GPU clock) is more than 2x 8 (8 being the GPU clock)









..two new single-card entries

*Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 1x 290X Lightning -- SCORE = 3760*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3061227



*Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 1x 780 Ti Classified -- SCORE = 3689*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3065567


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...hey, thanks for finding my 780 Ti sub, I had lost that when I ran it against my 290X L... >> with multiple cards, 3GB VRAM is slightly less of a handicap, but w/ single cards > definitely .
> 
> ...Kimir is right, boost vs non-boost BIOS...in addition, GPU clocks are important, but so is power target and temps as the determine throttle points in the drivers - you want to maximize the' area under the curve', rather than just a single value...like 4x 5 (5 being GPU clock) is more than 2x 8 (8 being the GPU clock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..two new single-card entries
> 
> *Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 1x 290X Lightning -- SCORE = 3760*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3061227
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 1x 780 Ti Classified -- SCORE = 3689*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3065567


Very nice scores man! How you like playing with the lightning.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...hey, thanks for finding my 780 Ti sub, I had lost that when I ran it against my 290X L... >> with multiple cards, 3GB VRAM is slightly less of a handicap, but w/ single cards > definitely .
> 
> ...Kimir is right, boost vs non-boost BIOS...in addition, GPU clocks are important, but so is power target and temps as the determine throttle points in the drivers - you want to maximize the' area under the curve', rather than just a single value...like 4x 5 (5 being GPU clock) is more than 2x 8 (8 being the GPU clock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..two new single-card entries
> 
> *Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 1x 290X Lightning -- SCORE = 3760*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3061227
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 1x 780 Ti Classified -- SCORE = 3689*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3065567
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Very nice scores man! How you like playing with the lightning.


Tx MunneY - ...love playing w/ the Lightning, other than it idles / runs 10 c higher than the 780 Ti Classy w/ identical universal blocks and identical other enviro vars


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx MunneY - ...love playing w/ the Lightning, other than it idles / runs 10 c higher than the 780 Ti Classy w/ identical universal blocks and identical other enviro vars


What Uni-block are you using... I've thought about picking up a couple of Thermospheres


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> What Uni-block are you using... I've thought about picking up a couple of Thermospheres


,..Swiftech MCW82s (+ Silent Typhoon fans for VRMs / cold plate)


----------



## ski-bum

ski-bum

4930K @ 4.5ghz

(1) Titan

2772

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3096551


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> In your example, Markkas has a bios with boost, Joa3d43 doesn't (skyn3t boost disabled).


I've got to update my 3Dmark HOF from markkas to marc0053. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> ski-bum
> 
> 4930K @ 4.5ghz
> 
> (1) Titan
> 
> 2772
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3096551
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












You didn't look in Afterburner/PrecisionX how much vram was used by any chances?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I've got to update my 3Dmark HOF from markkas to marc0053. Thanks for the reminder


You're welcome.


----------



## ski-bum

My VRAM?

Test 1........1657mb
Test 2........2847mb
Test 3........2231mb


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> My VRAM?
> 
> Test 1........1657mb
> Test 2........2847mb
> Test 3........2231mb


so Vram not a big deal?


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic --- 5820k @ 4.2Ghz --- gigabyte oc 780Ti @ 1293Mhz /1825Mhz --- 3084

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4533466


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic --- 5820k @ 4.2Ghz --- gigabyte oc 780Ti @ 1293Mhz /1825Mhz --- 3084
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4533466
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dilla69

dilla69 | 2600K @ 4.9GHz | GTX 980 @ 1560 / 2098 MHz | 3750

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4535462


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> dilla69 | 2600K @ 4.9GHz | GTX 980 @ 1560 / 2098 MHz | 3750
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4535462


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930K @5.1GHz -- 780TI KPE @1582MHz -- 3551:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4527556[/B*
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> This was done with the skyn3t rev6 bios along with the classy tool. Needs ~100Mhz more clocks than XOCKpti bios which maxes out 1450MHz with my KPE.


Hey Mr.T - are you using your mod of the rev6 bios, or sktn3t's original?
(liking that kingpin now?







)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The one I handed over to you.

Have some ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The one I handed over to you.
> 
> Have some ideas?


besides; "I should reflash it on them and give it a whirl"? If not for the first few seconds of scene2, these cards would be doing much better. Ram gets flooded right there.


----------



## bond32

In regards to the screenshots 3dmark keeps, how does one open those? The ones that are saved in the "documents" folder...


----------



## devilhead

devilhead --- 5960X @ 4.9GHz(2133mhz memory,4300mhz cache) --- sapphire 290X 1390/1725 --- 4002
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4541237


----------



## Silent Scone

Is that on ambient?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead --- 5960X @ 4.9GHz(2133mhz memory,4300mhz cache) --- sapphire 290X 1390/1725 --- 4002
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4541237
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## devilhead

loop temp was 16-17C







open window helps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> In regards to the screenshots 3dmark keeps, how does one open those? The ones that are saved in the "documents" folder...


open 3dmark, -> results -> Load.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> open 3dmark, -> results -> Load.


Thanks.

In other news, pretty weak but here's a quadfire 2x290's, 2x290x's:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4543467?



Final edit for tonight, promise.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> In other news, pretty weak but here's a quadfire 2x290's, 2x290x's:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4543467?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final edit for tonight, promise.


data line please.
un -- [email protected] -- gpu -- score


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> data line please.
> un -- [email protected] -- gpu -- score


4770k @ 4.9 , uncore @ 4.3

2x290's @ 1230/1400
2x290x's @ 1230/1350

9814
Graphics Score 11213
Physics Score 13729


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 4770k @ 4.9 , uncore @ 4.3
> 2x290's @ 1230/1400
> 2x290x's @ 1230/1350
> 9814
> Graphics Score 11213
> Physics Score 13729


close enough, updated

the data line should be:

*bond32--- [email protected] -- 2R290X+2R290 -- 9814*

not too onerous.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> close enough, updated
> 
> the data line should be:
> 
> *bond32--- [email protected] -- 2R290X+2R290 -- 9814*
> 
> not too onerous.


Well dangit... I'm out of excuses now. So I have nothing to say except I'm an idiot.

Prepare yourself though.... I'm determined to break 10k.


----------



## criminal

Where are all the beastly 970 submissions at? I figured there would be quite a few above my 780 by now.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Where are all the beastly 970 submissions at? I figured there would be quite a few above my 780 by now.


Beastly and 970... hmm. Didn't know those two went together?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Beastly and 970... hmm. Didn't know those two went together?


LOL... I agree. But I was told on numerous occasion that a 970 was such a nice upgrade over the 780.


----------



## Works4me

Fire Strike Ultra Score 6938









OCN Username : Works4me

CPU [email protected]
2-WAY SLI MSI GTX980 GAMING 1400/8060

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3103186


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra Score 6938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN Username : Works4me
> 
> CPU [email protected]
> 2-WAY SLI MSI GTX980 GAMING 1400/8060
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3103186
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Those MSI Gaming cards look real good!


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those MSI Gaming cards look real good!


10x , but you got the score a bit wrong at the scoreboard , 3938 instead of 6938 , i worked hard for that extra 3k


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> 10x , but you got the score a bit wrong at the scoreboard , 3938 instead of 6938 , i worked hard for that extra 3k


lol - typo. corrected!


----------



## mtcn77

I found a user submission based comparative chart and the page code doesn't translate, so there it is in an instance. The sample sizes are less than 5 mostly, nonetheless the extreme cooling confounder is absent whatsoever.
The vram requirement at 4k is killing some of the videocards, there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> You have to reset the graph to 375 pixels at horizontal pane for the bars to fit.
> Hwbot chronicles


What?


----------



## SDhydro

Just noticed the ln2 comments next to my first place score. Just wanted to let you know that the gtx980 would still be in first place under water cooled only the strix 980 is a beast







. I just didnt post those scores cause i mounted my tek 9 pot and really pushed the mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Just noticed the ln2 comments next to my first place score. Just wanted to let you know that the gtx980 would still be in first place under water cooled only the strix 980 is a beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just didnt post those scores cause i mounted my tek 9 pot and really pushed the mhz.


ya lost me bro... just going by your post.

does something need correcting?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ya lost me bro... just going by your post.
> 
> does something need correcting?


Lol no nothing needs to be changed. I think i was still half asleep when i posted.
What i was meaning was my gtx980 didnt need ln2 to be in first place on the top 30 list. It would still be #1 cooled with water only.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol well with those clocks yeah. Have you tried heavy water runs bud?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol well with those clocks yeah. Have you tried heavy water runs bud?


I have that quick 4019 run i did at 1671/8400 i posted earlier in this thread. 1700mhz under water is probably posisible just didnt push that hard under water since i knew i would be trying ln2 on the card soon. If i get a chance ill see if 1700mhz under water is possible.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Lol no nothing needs to be changed. I think i was still half asleep when i posted.
> What i was meaning was my gtx980 didnt need ln2 to be in first place on the top 30 list. It would still be #1 cooled with water only.


You mean I shouldn't have updated your already first place water run and add that dice/ln2 on top of it, maybe?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You mean I shouldn't have updated your already first place water run and add that dice/ln2 on top of it, maybe?


Well i dont know about that i understand one entry per hardware used i just know most people will look at the list and as soon as they see the first plan run was ran using ln2 it might take some credit away or something. Oh and stix 980 are instock at newegg.com.


----------



## Kimir

I take it the other way. Ln2 add credit (and also explains the higher frequency if you will), because you have the balls to do such extreme cooling while most of us are "only" watercooled.








If you want the note remove, that can be done.









The amount of submission has slowed down this days, I guess this bench is not as attractive as the other since the scores are all very close even with a big difference of physics score.
It doesn't help that it requires a paid version of 3DMark and no points are given on hwbot - like extreme preset tho - but the scores proximity is more the reason I guess.


----------



## SoloCamo

Alrighty score update for me:

SoloCamo -- 4790k @4.4GHz -- Sapphire Reference R9 290X @1170MHz / 1550 - SCORE 3033



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4572860?

And as before I didn't mess with any tess settings or otherwise

Seems going from 14.4's to 14.9's helped a bit. Going from 4ghz to 4.4ghz (essentially stock turbo 4790k) didn't do much on this one to be expected but it got me past a gtx970 atleast









Edit:

Dropped memory down to 1500 from 1550 and upped core 15mhz to 1185.. couldn't make it without artifacts. Oh well, the 3033 will have to do for now. Reference air can only go so far and my neighbors must think I vacuum more often than I do with the fan at 100%.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm hoping that water can get me a tad closer to Criminal's score... At least his initial ones!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Alrighty score update for me:
> 
> SoloCamo -- 4790k @4.4GHz -- Sapphire Reference R9 290X @1170MHz / 1550 - SCORE 3033
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4572860?
> 
> And as before I didn't mess with any tess settings or otherwise
> 
> Seems going from 14.4's to 14.9's helped a bit. Going from 4ghz to 4.4ghz (essentially stock turbo 4790k) didn't do much on this one to be expected but it got me past a gtx970 atleast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Dropped memory down to 1500 from 1550 and upped core 15mhz to 1185.. couldn't make it without artifacts. Oh well, the 3033 will have to do for now. Reference air can only go so far and my neighbors must think I vacuum more often than I do with the fan at 100%.


----------



## [CyGnus]

So i know this bench is heavy but never thought i would be the guy with the weaker GPU around here i am the only 280X user everything else is superior it kind of makes it hard to compare it







lets see those scores guys


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> So i know this bench is heavy but never thought i would be the guy with the weaker GPU around here i am the only 280X user everything else is superior it kind of makes it hard to compare it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see those scores guys


what's really interesting about this bench, cpu seems to be a minor driver. Very GPU (and GPU ram) dependent. Levels the field a bit.


----------



## SDhydro

Some of us guys that cant justify upgrading motherboard/cpus just for benching need this benchmark lol. Like me!


----------



## [CyGnus]

SDhydro but there is no need to upgrade from a 2600k really if it were a 920/930 yes its worth it but not from sandy bridge, i upgraded from a 3770K to this 4770K it was the best thing to do if you want to waste money and feel bad to put it on fire


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> SDhydro but there is no need to upgrade from a 2600k really if it were a 920/930 yes its worth it but not from sandy bridge, i upgraded from a 3770K to this 4770K it was the best thing to do if you want to waste money and feel bad to put it on fire


Especially because a 4790k even costs a bit less (at least here in germany).







But no, I won't replace my 2600k neither. Also there's a risk of getting a bad clocking unit, resulting in worse performance than before.


----------



## Mydog

Update, and no 1 in HOF SLI at least today

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1569 MHz - 2010 MHz - Score = 7170

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3133252


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update, and no 1 in HOF SLI at least today
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1569 MHz - 2010 MHz - Score = 7170
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3133252
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bond32

WHOA there. Broke 10k sup.

bond32 - i7 4770k @ 4.9 ghz - 290x quadfire (4) - 1250/1500 score = 10007

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4585091?

still just using 2 290x's and 2 290's but its probably easier just to say 4 290x's or 4 290's lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Some of us guys that cant justify upgrading motherboard/cpus just for benching need this benchmark lol. Like me!


doesn't look like you need to anyway!









my point was that cpu-physics has very low impact on overall score in this bench. Your #1 score proves it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> WHOA there. Broke 10k sup.
> 
> bond32 - i7 4770k @ 4.9 ghz - 290x quadfire (4) - 1250/1500 score = 10007
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4585091?
> 
> still just using 2 290x's and 2 290's but its probably easier just to say 4 290x's or 4 290's lol.











switch off tess in CCC. + 1000 pts.


----------



## rt123

Getting started.

rt123 - i7 4770k @ 4.6 Ghz - 290x Lightning @ 1200/1650



Url:- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3136066


----------



## SoloCamo

Can someone explain to me why AMD tess / setting changes are allowed?

As a 290x owner who struggled to get past 3k it drives me nuts knowing a slightly higher clocked gpu is getting roughly 400 points higher on this one?

Not knocking it, just don't understand the point of it?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why AMD tess / setting changes are allowed?
> 
> As a 290x owner who struggled to get past 3k it drives me nuts knowing a slightly higher clocked gpu is getting roughly 400 points higher on this one?
> 
> Not knocking it, just don't understand the point of it?


Read this thread.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=17844

P.S My score without messing with Tessellation
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3136181

Passing 3K was easy.


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please for 1x 780Ti Cl







...got 980 CL Bios, EVBot firmware update, uniblock w-cooler > just no 980 Classies yet







...killing time as I'm waiting; accidentally fastest 780 Ti for FSU at HOF & HWbot









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.9 giggles -- 1x780 Ti Cl @ 1515 / 2031 -- *SCORE 3717*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4588376?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please for 1x 780Ti Cl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...got 980 CL Bios, EVBot firmware update, uniblock w-cooler > just no 980 Classies yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...killing time as I'm waiting; accidentally fastest 780 Ti for FSU at HOF & HWbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.9 giggles -- 1x780 Ti Cl @ 1515 / 2031 -- *SCORE 3717*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4588376?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












"accidentally" yeah right








wasn't hard on the bot, since I was #1.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "accidentally" yeah right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't hard on the bot, since I was #1.


....sorry about that..I never got around to post my previous 1x 780 ti CL score (3689) from a few weeks back @ the bot...







...'accidental' referred to running a different card as my lead GPU


----------



## Kimir

Don't be sorry, that's the game!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Getting started.
> 
> rt123 - i7 4770k @ 4.6 Ghz - 290x Lightning @ 1200/1650
> 
> 
> 
> Url:- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3136066











Almost missed your entry


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why AMD tess / setting changes are allowed?
> 
> As a 290x owner who struggled to get past 3k it drives me nuts knowing a slightly higher clocked gpu is getting roughly 400 points higher on this one?
> 
> Not knocking it, just don't understand the point of it?


A continuing debate. This is why this thread flags Tess off runs with an asterisk.


----------



## Silent Scone

Because HWBot is an antiquated sausage-fest.

In a nutshell lol


----------



## Dr.Hardware

Intel 3770K @ 4.4GHz ,,Single XFX AMD HD 7990 @ 1100/15754MHz (I Will repeat the benchmark with my Second card very soon







)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A continuing debate. This is why this thread flags Tess off runs with an asterisk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Because HWBot is an antiquated sausage-fest.
> 
> In a nutshell lol


...actually was quite a long, drawn-out debate @ the bot that goes back to mods like LOD (mostly NVidia) and only then AMD added tess option...these days, LOD has less / none / negative influence in more modern benches than tess, but the cat is out of the bag...ultimately, the card manufacturers / driver teams are to blame by adding those option 'hooks' in the first place


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...actually was quite a long, drawn-out debate @ the bot that goes back to mods like LOD (mostly NVidia) and only then AMD added tess option...these days, LOD has less / none / negative influence in more modern benches than tess, but the cat is out of the bag...ultimately, the card manufacturers / driver teams are to blame by adding those option 'hooks' in the first place


I linked the thread earlier.

Nvidia / Crytek are the ones who started it, AMD just reacted

http://techreport.com/review/21404/crysis-2-tessellation-too-much-of-a-good-thing/3

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?s=108dc7776e7162fe05efe66199af1995&t=18307621


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.Hardware*
> 
> Intel 3770K @ 4.4GHz ,,Single XFX AMD HD 7990 @ 1100/15754MHz (I Will repeat the benchmark with my Second card very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sorry Bro.
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4565162

muhs86 U7385 - 4960x @ 4.4ghz - Quad r9-280x Stock - 16gb 1866mhz Vegnance - Win 8.1 Pro


----------



## Joa3d43

...brought out the 'old girls' (2x 79990s / 2x GPU each) and ran this a couple of days ago, will likely try again w/ a different OS as that was Win 8 / CCC 14.9 'custom' that was a bit buggy









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.7GHz - 2x 7990 (4x GPU) -- *SCORE 8427* (tess off)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4565119?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4565162
> 
> muhs86 U7385 - 4960x @ 4.4ghz - Quad r9-280x Stock - 16gb 1866mhz Vegnance - Win 8.1 Pro


I REALLY hate rejecting entries...
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...brought out the 'old girls' (2x 79990s / 2x GPU each) and ran this a couple of days ago, will likely try again w/ a different OS as that was Win 8 / CCC 14.9 'custom' that was a bit buggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.7GHz - 2x 7990 (4x GPU) -- *SCORE 8427* (tess off)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4565119?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Because HWBot is an antiquated sausage-fest.
> 
> In a nutshell lol


interesting you should say that:

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2707_revised_moderation_guidelines_concerning_3dmark_verification_link_%28new_rules_from_december_1_2014%29?utm_source=email&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=weekly18


----------



## Wihglah

Currently #22 in the Single card Hall of Fame

Wihglah
4770K @ 4.7GHz
EVGA Reference SC GTX 980 (EK WB) 1609 - 4008
3756



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3169988


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Currently #22 in the Single card Hall of Fame
> Wihglah
> 4770K @ 4.7GHz
> EVGA Reference SC GTX 980 (EK WB) 1609 - 4008
> 3756
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3169988


----------



## cssorkinman

About time to put an AMD cpu up there isn't it??









cssorkinman
AMD FX-8350 @ 5014 mhz

EVGA 780ti Classified 1144/3964 - 1209 boost on the core no voltage added no lod tweaks stock cooling

Score 3065

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3175516


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wihglah

Small improvement into the top 20:



Wihglah
4770K @ 4.7GHz
EVGA Reference SC GTX 980 (EK WB) 1609 - 4008
3776

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3178016


----------



## rdr09

rdr09 -- 2700K @ 4.5GHz -- 290 (2X) @1280/1490 -- 5628



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4644611?

testing my second 290. not bad for $187.


----------



## Pikaru

PikaruNinja -- 4790K @4.8ghz -- 980 Classy on air -- 1573/1974mhz --3654

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4648543?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX980 -- 3747

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3174024


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> About time to put an AMD cpu up there isn't it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cssorkinman
> AMD FX-8350 @ 5014 mhz
> EVGA 780ti Classified 1144/3964 - 1209 boost on the core no voltage added no lod tweaks stock cooling
> Score 3065
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3175516
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Switch off Tess in CCC and run it again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Small improvement into the top 20:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wihglah
> 4770K @ 4.7GHz
> EVGA Reference SC GTX 980 (EK WB) 1609 - 4008
> 3776
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3178016











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> rdr09 -- 2700K @ 4.5GHz -- 290 (2X) @1280/1490 -- 5628
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4644611?
> testing my second 290. not bad for $187.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> PikaruNinja -- 4790K @4.8ghz -- 980 Classy on air -- 1573/1974mhz --3654
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4648543?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX980 -- 3747
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3174024


----------



## bond32

New run here, new cpu too
bond32 - 4790k @ 5.0 ghz, 4x290x's @ 1200/1320

Tess Off: 10184 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4654683?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> New run here, new cpu too
> bond32 - 4790k @ 5.0 ghz, 4x290x's @ 1200/1320
> 
> Tess Off: 10184 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4654683?


Nice run bond.

Thanks Jp but my cards are 290s. not 290Xs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> New run here, new cpu too
> bond32 - 4790k @ 5.0 ghz, 4x290x's @ 1200/1320
> 
> Tess Off: 10184 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4654683?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Nice run bond.
> 
> Thanks Jp but my cards are 290s. not 290Xs.


Fixed


----------



## devilhead

tested my other system with other 290X, just this 290X don't love voltage at all







but have a bit better memory and this run was on win7, so still loosing points







1350/1750mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4658382


----------



## minisale

minisale
4790K @ 4.92GHz
EVGA [email protected] noLimits 1573 /4050
NZXT KRAKEN X40+G10 AiO
3812 Points
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3189572


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minisale*
> 
> minisale
> 4790K @ 4.92GHz
> EVGA [email protected] noLimits 1573 /4050
> NZXT KRAKEN X40+G10 AiO
> 3812 Points
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3189572


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman - 4790k stock MSI 290X 1209/1598
All stock cooling
Score 3010

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3203878


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman - 4790k stock MSI 290X 1209/1598
> All stock cooling
> Score 3010
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3203878
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Is it a Lightning card (if it is, I can add a L on the naming)? You should do a run with tessellation disabled too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman - 4790k stock MSI 290X 1209/1598
> All stock cooling
> Score 3010
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3203878
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Lightning card (if it is, I can add a L on the naming)? You should do a run with tessellation disabled too.
Click to expand...

Yes, It is a Lightning- ASIC = 80% if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kimir

Roger, added the "L".


----------



## cssorkinman

I guess I think of it as cheating , but here is a run with tesselation turned off in CCC just for information's sake.

cssorkinman 4790k stock 290X Lightning at 1208/1598

score 3435 - TESS MODIFIED

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4691447?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Thank you


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess I think of it as cheating , but here is a run with tesselation turned off in CCC just for information's sake.
> 
> cssorkinman 4790k stock 290X Lightning at 1208/1598
> 
> score 3435 - TESS MODIFIED
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4691447?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you











According to the rules, it is allowed and will be marked with an asterix, so there is no reason not to make a run without Tess.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Here's mine..

ep45-ds3l
[email protected]
ASUS Strix GTX 980 x2 @1505/7.8ghz

Score 6681

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4696893


----------



## ThornTwist

One question: do we get more than one entry to improve upon? Stupid question I know but just want to make sure before I post a result.


----------



## Team Grinder

Team Grinder --- Xeon E3-1271 v3 @ 4.1 --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1592 / 8300 --- 3080

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3209985


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Here's mine..
> 
> ep45-ds3l
> [email protected]
> ASUS Strix GTX 980 x2 @1505/7.8ghz
> 
> Score 6681
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4696893












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> One question: do we get more than one entry to improve upon? Stupid question I know but just want to make sure before I post a result.


Not with the same hardware, unless you do with and without tessellation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Team Grinder --- Xeon E3-1271 v3 @ 4.1 --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1592 / 8300 --- 3080
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3209985


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not with the same hardware, unless you do with and without tessellation.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER
> 
> 
> ]


just for clarification, you can submit as many scores as you'd like, only the highest score for a given hardware configuration will be kept in the table. Unless Kimir suggests otherwise, a "given hardware configuration" includes tessellation tweaks on the same graphics card. Otherwise, AMD guys will have two entries for each category?


----------



## SoloCamo

While on the topic, I've actually got a duplicate on the list it seems:

SoloCamo 4790K R 290X *2962* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4359010

That one can be removed, all of my runs have been without tessellation.


----------



## Kimir

Both of your result says valid on futuremark page, so it is without tess off or it wouldn't show "valid result".
the lowest one has been removed.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Classified --- 3845 (OOB, stock air cooling and bios)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3222583

___________________________________________


----------



## Jpmboy

@Mydog hey bro - did I put the wrong link in here or should that be 3838, not 3898 (couldn't find the 3898 post)


... or post this one: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3149195


----------



## Kimir

Should I add K|NGP|N results with the 980 classy "for reference"?








single

quad SLI


just kidding


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Should I add K|NGP|N results with the 980 classy "for reference"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quad SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding


pfffft.. but what can they do on air?


----------



## Kimir

Asking the real question I see.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

New Entry:

Sgt Bilko, FX-9590 @ 5.3Ghz, XFX R9 295x2 + 2 XFX DD R9 290's (4 GPU's) 1150/1500 on Air



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232933


----------



## ThornTwist

OK, here is my 3dmark Ultra result for a single card:



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3233395

Not my best run and doesn't compare to some peoples but its alright I guess.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New Entry:
> 
> Sgt Bilko, FX-9590 @ 5.3Ghz, XFX R9 295x2 + 2 XFX DD R9 290's (4 GPU's) 1150/1500 on Air
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232933











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> OK, here is my 3dmark Ultra result for a single card:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3233395
> 
> Not my best run and doesn't compare to some peoples but its alright I guess.











I added this one, please next time refer to first post for a correct entry (first data line as requirement)


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha -- [email protected] -- GTX-980 Classified SLI --- 6805 (Stock air cooling and BIOS)*












http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232453


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice to see more Classifieds finally coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice to see more Classifieds finally coming out of the woodwork.


I have to get back on the strix... it seems to have really good potential. EK saying a WB for it will be available in 2 weeks...


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have to get back on the strix... it seems to have really good potential. EK saying a WB for it will be available in 2 weeks...


Yeay.... My system will be complete with the water blocks and custom loop... almost.


----------



## bond32

Update: bond32 4790k @ 5.0, 4x290x's @ 1250/1327

Tess modified 10746 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3239962


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha -- [email protected] -- GTX-980 Classified SLI --- 6805 (Stock air cooling and BIOS)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232453












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Update: bond32 4790k @ 5.0, 4x290x's @ 1250/1327
> 
> Tess modified 10746 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3239962
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Strix -- 3939

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3259991


----------



## SDhydro

update
sdhydro -- [email protected](dry ice) --- GTX 980 Strix 2075/4329(ln2) -- 4649
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3261784


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update
> sdhydro -- [email protected](dry ice) --- GTX 980 Strix 2075/4329(ln2) -- 4649
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3261784


awesome!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update
> sdhydro -- [email protected](dry ice) --- GTX 980 Strix 2075/4329(ln2) -- 4649
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3261784
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...every time I see your scores here and elsewhere (congrats







, btw !), I wonder what your system would do with a 6 or 8 core CPU and fast RAM supporting the 2GHz+ GPU...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Strix -- 3939
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3259991


Hmm, not sure what to do here, do I overwrite the 980 classy entry or add that entry with Strix in the name?
It's a different hardware but still a 980 so... bleh, do it yourself.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update
> sdhydro -- [email protected](dry ice) --- GTX 980 Strix 2075/4329(ln2) -- 4649
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3261784
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Congrats , you are now in the [email protected] club


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update
> sdhydro -- [email protected](dry ice) --- GTX 980 Strix 2075/4329(ln2) -- 4649
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3261784


That Strix is fing awesome! Why would anyone get a Classy with a card like that being so much cheaper??? Good stuff.


----------



## XanderDylan

Here's my result for Firestrike Ultra. Have my CPU clocked so that it's running at 4GHz all the time now, rather than the boost.

Link to result: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3174505


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderDylan*
> 
> Here's my result for Firestrike Ultra. Have my CPU clocked so that it's running at 4GHz all the time now, rather than the boost.


Come on man... read the first page.

Also.. I thought the strix were more than this...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O4S9NY8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00O4S9NY8&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=NPCWYN6ILB6MTQSG


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Come on man... read the first page.
> 
> Also.. I thought the strix were more than this...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O4S9NY8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00O4S9NY8&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=NPCWYN6ILB6MTQSG


Nope, they are cheap compared to the Classy.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nope, they are cheap compared to the Classy.


Or the classy is overpriced lol. Yeah strix is 580 and classy is 700. If you want to bench ln2 without mods get a classy. Otherwise strix is a great card and great choice for the price.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Or the classy is overpriced lol. Yeah strix is 580 and classy is 700. If you want to bench ln2 without mods get a classy. Otherwise strix is a great card and great choice for the price.


Very interested to see how they perform on water...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nope, they are cheap compared to the Classy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Or the classy is overpriced lol. Yeah strix is 580 and classy is 700. If you want to bench ln2 without mods get a classy. Otherwise strix is a great card and great choice for the price.


...the 980 Strix is definitely right up there with the Classy - I ended up ordering two 980 Cls mostly because of surrounding infrastructure for the Calssified (have two EvBots) which allows for v-mods w /o hard-mods and because my 780 Ti Cls are so rock-solid no matter what....but then again, my Asus GPUs from before also never disappointed

...at first, I wasn't sure about the 980 Strix PCIe power connectors (8+6 vs 8+8 for the Classy), but with the various mods and Bios available for the Strix, that doesn't seem to make much difference...also, I fully expect a 980 Strix Matrix Platinum to pop up (but who knows..)...and finally, the delay of the 980 Classy also means that additional tools (such as further custom Bios) are still coming online...but all that said, if I would start w/ a clean sheet and stare at the Strix and Classy in a store after a bit of research, it would either be a toss-up, or decided by price...

...*BUT* as posted before, what the custom 980 Maxwell results show me is that 'Big Daddy' Maxwell will be out of the park







.

...of course there might be a similar discussion re. Asus vs EVGA and having to wait, wait, wait for the custom-PCB + tools


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Very interested to see how they perform on water...


They work great. If you look at some of my posts youll see ive posted runs under water. I game at 1600/8400 under water cooling and benched up to 1671mhz under water.


----------



## Silent Scone

There are ups and owns to both, but I know who's warranty I'd rather deal with...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There are ups and owns to both, but I know who's warranty I'd rather deal with...


*!*


----------



## SDhydro

For the extra 120 you pay I would hope you would get something for it. In this case its for great customer service. Evga is awesome never a prob having to rma an item to them....but then again ive never needed to rma an asus product


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> For the extra 120 you pay I would hope you would get something for it. In this case its for great customer service. Evga is awesome never a prob having to rma an item to them....but then again ive never needed to rma an asus product


Thing to remember I suppose is ASUS is a much bigger corporation, you're bound to hear bad stories. Their GPU RMA is painfully slow, though. They're quick to pass the buck but it depends who you catch and in what mood in their centres.

ASUS monitor RMA is brilliant, though. Had a few next day collection / replacements with no quibble. I'd say EVGA are consistently above board though in that department


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thing to remember I suppose is ASUS is a much bigger corporation, you're bound to hear bad stories. Their GPU RMA is painfully slow, though. They're quick to pass the buck but it depends who you catch and in what mood in their centres.
> 
> ASUS monitor RMA is brilliant, though. Had a few next day collection / replacements with no quibble. I'd say EVGA are consistently above board though in that department


I've only ever had good luck with asus monitor RMA, everything else, HUGE pain in the butt.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I've only ever had good luck with asus monitor RMA, everything else, HUGE pain in the butt.


Yeah they've got service centres under contract for panel RMA here in the UK


----------



## WebTourist

webtourist -- 980 classy @1715/8600 under water -- i7-3960x @5.0 -- 4050

4006 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263705
4008 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263720
4021 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
4023 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
4025 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3264394
4027 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263623
4034 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
4042 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
4050 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263644


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> webtourist - 980 classy @1715/8600 under water - i7-3960x @5.0
> 
> 4006 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263705
> 4008 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263720
> 4021 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 4023 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 4025 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3264394
> 4027 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263623
> 4034 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 4042 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 4050 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263644


Not so sure about that strix anymore. lolz great results on water and im sure it was cold water







, last knight it was -2°c here in Tallahassee FL.

i think i just need to stay away from the forums for a couple months lolz , i keep telling my self just get another 780Ti till big maxwell and the other half say's get a 980 claasy but it's just really hard with results like that









what do i want or what do i need??? lolz


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what do i want or what do i need??? lolz


that is the question

by the way
Do you have 780ti kingpin water block ? It's fitt (90%) and you can use to overcklock 980 classified.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1514306/evga-evga-gtx-980-classified-coming-soon/1590#post_23148895


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Not so sure about that strix anymore. lolz great results on water and im sure it was cold water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , last knight it was -2°c here in Tallahassee FL.
> 
> i think i just need to stay away from the forums for a couple months lolz , i keep telling my self just get another 780Ti till big maxwell and the other half say's get a 980 claasy but it's just really hard with results like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do *i want* or what do i *need*??? lolz


...want = 4x 780 Ti Classies *AND* 4x 980 Classies *AND* 4x custom-PCB Big Maxwell

...need = (really) need


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> that is the question
> 
> by the way
> Do you have 780ti kingpin water block ? It's fitt (90%) and you can use to overcklock 980 classified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514306/evga-evga-gtx-980-classified-coming-soon/1590#post_23148895


nah i sold my kingpin and block a while back but i do have plenty universal gpu blocks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...want = 4x 780 Ti Classies *AND* 4x 980 Classies *AND* 4x custom-PCB Big Maxwell
> 
> ...need = (really) need


dont you have 4 780Ti classies? lol


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nah i sold my kingpin and block a while back but i do have plenty universal gpu blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont you have 4 780Ti classies? lol


...was imputing your wants lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Very interested to see how they perform on water...


ME TOO !!! Damnit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> webtourist - 980 classy @1715/8600 under water - i7-3960x @5.0
> 
> 4006 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263705
> 4008 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263720
> 4021 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 4023 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 4025 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3264394
> 4027 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263623
> 4034 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 4042 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 4050 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263644


is your 4050 an entry?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Not so sure about that strix anymore. lolz great results on water and im sure it was cold water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , last knight it was -2°c here in Tallahassee FL.
> *i think i just need to stay away from the forums for a couple months lolz* , i keep telling my self just get another 780Ti till big maxwell and the other half say's get a 980 claasy but it's just really hard with results like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do i want or what do i need??? lolz


too easy to get drawn in!
wouldn't bail on the Strix just yet. On air, this card (@ 1.3V) is within reach of Tour's classy's on water. I'll wait for a block that will cool the vrms.
no doubt, the EVGA warranty is the best. Only used it once (bad titan of all things).

I returned my two classy's. Will try something different until a 980Ti KP shows up


----------



## Joa3d43

..*.just* plugged in the 1st 980 Classy...on stock Bios ('green'), air cooling, 1.3v etc...not done yet, perhaps a bit more room on GPU and a lot more on VRAM, but this is promising







...once I rated the 2nd card, I update the Bios and EVBot firmware, then put some uni-blocks and VRM fans on them tomorrow


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..*.just* plugged in the 1st 980 Classy...on stock Bios ('green'), air cooling, 1.3v etc...not done yet, perhaps a bit more room on GPU and a lot more on VRAM, but this is promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...once I rated the 2nd card, I update the Bios and EVBot firmware, then put some uni-blocks and VRM fans on them tomorrow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...and here's the second Classy w/ identical conditions per above...note higher observed boost w/ lower offset setting... this card has a higher ASIC


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..*.just* plugged in the 1st 980 Classy...on stock Bios ('green'), air cooling, 1.3v etc...not done yet, perhaps a bit more room on GPU and a lot more on VRAM, but this is promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...once I rated the 2nd card, I update the Bios and EVBot firmware, then put some uni-blocks and VRM fans on them tomorrow


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and here's the second Classy w/ identical conditions per above...note higher observed boost w/ lower offset setting... this card has a higher ASIC


Bro, you always get monster cards! Congrats!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Bro, you always get monster cards! Congrats!


Tx MunneY, but it's not actually 'always'...had some less than stellar GPUs before... probably learned more 'GPU alchemy' with those trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear, so to speak - but I ain't complaining about these (nor the 780 Ti CLs...)

...and at least I can now build up the custom BIOS / Cooling stuff and see how much further these can be pushed when 'probably fed and cooled'


----------



## MunneY

Gl! Cant wait to see your results bub


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Gl! Cant wait to see your results bub


... 1683 MHz is about as far as she'll go on air / stock...after that> crasheritis


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is your 4050 an entry?


Yes. Sorry


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> webtourist -- 980 classy @1715/8600 under water -- i7-3960x @5.0 -- 4050
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4006 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263705
> 4008 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263720
> 4021 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 4023 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 4025 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3264394
> 4027 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263623
> 4034 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 4042 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263742
> 
> 
> *4050 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3263644*


----------



## RKDxpress

Entry RKDxpress, 4700k at 4.7ghz, Refrence gigabyte 980, Score 3822, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4767449? 
Thanks RKD.


----------



## MunneY

The sheer amount of people who dont read and follow directions is overwhelming... I just dont get it... Not just this thread, but all of them...

The guy doing the huge give-away states you must pick it up in person and have 1 flame... so many people asking to ship and not enough rep...

USE YOUR BRAINS!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Entry RKDxpress, 4700k at 4.7ghz, Refrence gigabyte 980, Score 3822, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4767449?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RKD.











Close enough
But please do read the OP in other Bench threads


----------



## MunneY

Yet another new entry...

MunneY -- Intel G3258 @ 4.4ghz -- R9 290x Lightning @ 1200/1400 -- 2860

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4784888


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yet another new entry...
> 
> MunneY -- Intel G3258 @ 4.4ghz -- R9 290x Lightning @ 1200/1400 -- 2860
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4784888
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yet another new entry...
> 
> MunneY -- Intel G3258 @ 4.4ghz -- R9 290x Lightning @ 1200/1400 -- 2860
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4784888


you had that 290XL all this time?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you had that 290XL all this time?


Nah. Grabbed it last week... newegg had them for 350 plus 4 games. Im hoping to get 60 gor them and be under 300


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Nah. Grabbed it last week... newegg had them for 350 plus 4 games. Im hoping to get 60 gor them and be under 300


Maybe I'm a dunce here, but my afterburner only goes to +100mv..

I checked all the settings I could find, how do you get it to go above that for the 290x?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Maybe I'm a dunce here, but my afterburner only goes to +100mv..
> 
> I checked all the settings I could find, how do you get it to go above that for the 290x?


Settings and change it to allow advanced overclocking and ulps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Nah. Grabbed it last week... newegg had them for 350 plus 4 games. Im hoping to get 60 gor them and be under 300


nice!


----------



## Baasha

Tried out Tri-SLI on the new X99 Monster:









*Baasha -- [email protected] -- GTX-980 Classified Tri-SLI --- 9767 (Stock air cooling and BIOS)*





Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3284566


----------



## vlps5122

5960x @ 4.4 Ghz -- 780 Ti KPE (3-way SLI) @ 1318/1925 -- 8286 -- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3286693


----------



## rdr09

rdr09 -- 2700K @ 4.5GHz -- 290 @1280/1500 -- 3092



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4359403?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Tried out Tri-SLI on the new X99 Monster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baasha -- [email protected] -- GTX-980 Classified Tri-SLI --- 9767 (Stock air cooling and BIOS)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3284566











! 3 Card First Place !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> 5960x @ 4.4 Ghz -- 780 Ti KPE (3-way SLI) @ 1318/1925 -- 8286 -- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3286693
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> rdr09 -- 2700K @ 4.5GHz -- 290 @1280/1500 -- 3092
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4359403?


----------



## rt123

Update

rt123 -- Intel 4770K @ 4.8ghz -- R9 290x Lightning @ 1250/1650 -- 3634 -- Tess Off

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4807087?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Update
> rt123 -- Intel 4770K @ 4.8ghz -- R9 290x Lightning @ 1250/1650 -- 3634 -- Tess Off
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4807087?


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman FX-8350 @ 5ghz 290X lightning 1202 core 1649 memory score 3360 * tess modified : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3306211

MSI 990FXA GD-80 V -2 H-100 cooling 70F ambient


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX-8350 @ 5ghz 290X lightning 1202 core 1649 memory score 3360 * tess modified : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3306211
> 
> MSI 990FXA GD-80 V -2 H-100 cooling 70F ambient
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX-8350 @ 5ghz 290X lightning 1202 core 1649 memory score 3360 * tess modified : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3306211
> 
> MSI 990FXA GD-80 V -2 H-100 cooling 70F ambient
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it possible you could do that run without the tess modded?

I'd like to see how my old FX-9590 (well you clearly have a 300mhz advantage) and 290x would stack up in this one


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX-8350 @ 5ghz 290X lightning 1202 core 1649 memory score 3360 * tess modified : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3306211
> 
> MSI 990FXA GD-80 V -2 H-100 cooling 70F ambient
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible you could do that run without the tess modded?
> 
> I'd like to see how my old FX-9590 (well you clearly have a 300mhz advantage) and 290x would stack up in this one
Click to expand...

Here you go

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3306131/fs/3126050


----------



## lee599118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Strix -- 3939
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3259991


what's the voltage and boost max,then?


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3327885


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3327885


Strix FTW









Now push the cpu for 5k


----------



## bond32

Update on my tri-fire score: 8455 Tess disabled5

Bond32 3x290x's @ 1290/1320 4790k @ 5.0

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4861585?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Update on my tri-fire score: 8455 Tess disabled5
> 
> Bond32 3x290x's @ 1290/1320 4790k @ 5.0
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4861585?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Strix FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now push the cpu for 5k











and PLEASE post the required dataline !


----------



## Jpmboy

*jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 980 Strix SLI -- 7307*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3325753


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 980 Strix SLI -- 7307*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3325753











#1 with air cooling, GJ


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*











thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1 with air cooling, GJ


Thanks
well... cold air. ~ 7C breeze blowing in the window








waterblocks ordered.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Djthrottleboi -- I7-4790k @ 4400MHz -- GTX 780TI K|NGP|N @ 1320MHz/1764 vram

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4870661?


Spoiler: desktop junk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Djthrottleboi -- I7-4790k @ 4400MHz -- GTX 780TI K|NGP|N @ 1320MHz/1764 vram
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4870661?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: desktop junk


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Djthrottleboi -- I7-4790k @ 4400MHz -- GTX 780TI K|NGP|N @ 1320MHz/1764 vram
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4870661?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: desktop junk
Click to expand...

thanks. once i figure out this power off issue i will reapply my oc and will get a much higher score.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well... cold air. ~ 7C breeze blowing in the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterblocks ordered.


If I can figure out in the next little bit how to make use of the -25C air we have right now without having to wear winter gear.... Only problem is that darn -36C windchill!! Wonder how much extra I could squeeze out with that, even just as an open window...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If I can figure out in the next little bit how to make use of the -25C air we have right now without having to wear winter gear.... Only problem is that darn -36C windchill!! Wonder how much extra I could squeeze out with that, even just as an open window...


Stick the tower outside if you have air cooling for cpu and gpu and you'll do some better scores no doubt. If water cooling, then you'll need antifreeze.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Stick the tower outside if you have air cooling for cpu and gpu and you'll do some better scores no doubt. If water cooling, then you'll need antifreeze.


I live in the center of sketch-town sadly, so hanging a rig out the window is inviting my rig to be stolen. I think I'll try and cobble up a way of borrowing the turntable stand for an hour or such, because then I could coax most of the airflow right into the case itself, instead of down towards the baseboard heaters. Sucks because I'd rather just drag my rig outside, plug into my powered parking stall and go for it, but not in my neighbourhood!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well... cold air. ~ 7C breeze blowing in the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterblocks ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can figure out in the next little bit how to make use of the -25C air we have right now without having to wear winter gear.... Only problem is that darn -36C windchill!! Wonder how much extra I could squeeze out with that, even just as an open window...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If I can figure out in the next little bit how to make use of the -25C air we have right now without having to wear winter gear.... Only problem is that darn -36C windchill!! Wonder how much extra I could squeeze out with that, even just as an open window...
> 
> 
> 
> Stick the tower outside if you have air cooling for cpu and gpu and you'll do some better scores no doubt. If water cooling, then you'll need antifreeze.
Click to expand...

I just open the window after bundling up and temps will drop. just make sure computer is nice and warm when you open it. Then when temps start dropping and reach about 20c then start benching.


----------



## ThornTwist

I like the way this is going. going to have to try it sometime.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I like the way this is going. going to have to try it sometime.


Its worth it for a nice bench. much better when air cooling over watercooling though.


----------



## Jpmboy

remember this OCN member benching his Titans?









{if you have the adv package for MK11 - try that, I think it's more difficult than FS U







}


----------



## centvalny

centvalny -- 5960X @ 4725 --- GTX 980 Galax HOF -- 3946

All stock volts

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3359602

http://imgur.com/cakdJu1


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> dumo-- 5960X @ 4725 --- GTX 980 Galax HOF -- 3946
> 
> All stock volts
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3359602
> 
> http://imgur.com/cakdJu1


o.0 stock with a voltage of 1.212v and 17% TDP?you must have bought this card from somebody.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> centvalny -- 5960X @ 4725 --- GTX 980 Galax HOF -- 3946
> 
> All stock volts
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3359602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cakdJu1












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> o.0 stock with a voltage of 1.212v and 17% TDP?you must have bought this card from somebody.


Nothing special here, the GPU-z render windows isn't pulling much, it's just used to show the max boost clock.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> centvalny -- 5960X @ 4725 --- GTX 980 Galax HOF -- 3946
> 
> All stock volts
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3359602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cakdJu1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> o.0 stock with a voltage of 1.212v and 17% TDP?you must have bought this card from somebody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing special here, the GPU-z render windows isn't pulling much, it's just used to show the max boost clock.
Click to expand...

I see.


----------



## trojan92

Still trying to find a good oc for my gpu's.

trojan92 - [email protected] - 2x Sapphire Tri-X 290's @ 1100/1600 - 5187



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4905837?


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.8GHz -- 3x 980 Classies -- *SCORE 10599*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3366293


----------



## Silent Scone

Well done you beat my reference cards, hope it was worth it









Eh, I really need to re-run this. That was at launch on air!









Edit: Notice you're running x8 link width too like me. High five


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Still trying to find a good oc for my gpu's.
> 
> trojan92 - [email protected] - 2x Sapphire Tri-X 290's @ 1100/1600 - 5187
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4905837?












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.8GHz -- 3x 980 Classies -- *SCORE 10599*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3366293
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Thank you for beating slinky PC outta the 1st place of the hall of fame


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.8GHz -- 3x 980 Classies -- *SCORE 10599*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3366293


Very nice.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Very nice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well done you beat my reference cards, hope it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I really need to re-run this. That was at launch on air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Notice *you're running x8 link width too like me.* High five


Tx gents







- re. the 8-link, 3 of 4 780 Ti CLs also do that...checked with EVGA,, even had a replacement card cross-shipped re 780 Ti for testing earlier in the year - and quickly sent it back as the 16x link was not worth a loss of 100+ MHz at the same voltage


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - ASUS GTX 980 Strix - 1646MHz - 2128.5 MHz - score = 4168
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4924714?


----------



## dhenzjhen

dhenzjhen i7 5960x @ 4824Mhz - ASUS GTX 980 Strix 2066 2198MHz - score = 4838

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3327885


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - ASUS GTX 980 Strix - 1646MHz - 2128.5 MHz - score = 4168
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4924714?












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> dhenzjhen i7 5960x @ 4824Mhz - ASUS GTX 980 Strix 2066 2198MHz - score = 4838
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3327885


----------



## SDhydro

Strix 980 leading the single card spots. Nice runs


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Scary to see a 2k point difference between a 780 and a Strix 980


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Scary to see a 2k point difference between a 780 and a Strix 980


more like 4K if you discount joa's 780 score.


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4565162

muhd86 i7 4960x @ 4.3ghz quad gtx 280x 1100/1500 - win 8.1 = 7385

*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4565162
> 
> muhd86 i7 4960x @ 4.3ghz quad gtx 280x 1100/1500 - win 8.1 = 7385
> 
> *


Requirements for entries in this thread:

[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
[*] *FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S, post with the picture or paperclip tool)*
[*] Optional: CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ
[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)
[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1". Most recent version of the benchmark at the time of entry.
[*] Beta drivers allowed
[*] AMD Tess off allowed but will be indicated as such, LOD tweaks, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating" Follow HWBot Rules Here
[*] NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by FM sysinfo or gpuZ)


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] 2 GTX 980 Strix --- 7400

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3385732



first runs w/ ek block


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] 2 GTX 980 Strix --- 7400
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3385732
> 
> 
> 
> first runs w/ ek block


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

SCCCREEEWWWWWWWW SLINKY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] 2 GTX 980 Strix --- 7400
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3385732
> 
> 
> 
> first runs w/ ek block
> 
> 
> 
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> SCCCREEEWWWWWWWW SLINKY!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Jeez.









Its like he is your mortal enemy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like he is your mortal enemy.


nah - slinky dishes it out, so he can take it too (right?).


----------



## rt123

Cool...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> more like 4K if you discount joa's 780 score.


?? My 780 has reached 2874 points and the one posted there is 48xx. Still interesting to see almost twice the points though!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Model: 2x GeForce GTX 980 PNY
Cooling: Standard Stock Cooling
Speed: 1,518MHz (+24.84%) / 1,875MHz (+6.59%)
CPU: 5960X 4.5ghz

= 6543
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3396253


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Model: 2x GeForce GTX 980 PNY
> Cooling: Standard Stock Cooling
> Speed: 1,518MHz (+24.84%) / 1,875MHz (+6.59%)
> CPU: 5960X 4.5ghz
> 
> = 6543
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3396253
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...what happened ? Ate too many Strix for dinner, so 980 PNY for desert ?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Lol joa, we got free 3 samples from pny so why not bench it


----------



## centvalny

Matrix will be up shortly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Model: 2x GeForce GTX 980 PNY
> Cooling: Standard Stock Cooling
> Speed: 1,518MHz (+24.84%) / 1,875MHz (+6.59%)
> CPU: 5960X 4.5ghz
> 
> = 6543
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3396253


----------



## kx11

Model: GTX 980 SLi PNY
Cooling: Standard Stock Cooling
Driver : 344.80 Beta
CPU: 5930k 4.4ghz

= 6601

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4985912?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Model: GTX 980 SLi PNY
> Cooling: Standard Stock Cooling
> Driver : 344.80 Beta
> CPU: 5930k 4.4ghz
> = 6601
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4985912?


----------



## kx11

Model: GTX 980 SLi PNY
Cooling: Standard Stock Cooling
Driver : 344.80 Beta
CPU: 5930k 4.5ghz

6786
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4999312?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Model: GTX 980 SLi PNY
> Cooling: Standard Stock Cooling
> Driver : 344.80 Beta
> CPU: 5930k 4.5ghz
> 
> 6786
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4999312?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Model: GTX 980 SLi PNY
> Cooling: Standard Stock Cooling
> Driver : 344.80 Beta
> CPU: 5930k 4.5ghz
> 
> 6786
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4999312?


GPU CLOCKS??


----------



## dhenzjhen

344.80 looks like a good driver


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> GPU CLOCKS??


couldn't remember really but through AB i cranked 250+ on core clock + mem clock

i think a higher CPU oc and ram oc ( 2660mhz i think ) made a change in there , i got G.Skill rams


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> GPU CLOCKS??


FM SI reports the non-turbo clock accurately, so they're in the validation link.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> FM SI reports the non-turbo clock accurately, so they're in the validation link.


Really? Since when do they report correctly?!?!?!?! Mine are always WAY off lol.

*runs off to inspect.*


----------



## ThornTwist

Just to be clear, Can I submit more than one submission for the same hardware?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Just to be clear, Can I submit more than one submission for the same hardware?


You can submit all you want, only your higheset / best will be accepted.


----------



## ThornTwist

Good, thank you. that means I can submit more without having to worry that only 1 score counts without any room for improvement.


----------



## Pikaru

PikaruNinja -- 5960X @ 4.5ghz -- 980 Classy 1571/2000 -- 3861

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5020349?


----------



## Vici0us

i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz, Single R9 290 - 2733
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3449277


i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz, Crossfire R9 290's - 4884
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3449331


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> PikaruNinja -- 5960X @ 4.5ghz -- 980 Classy 1571/2000 -- 3861
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5020349?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz, Single R9 290 - 2733
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3449277
> 
> 
> i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz, Crossfire R9 290's - 4884
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3449331


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix ---- 10729

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3454169


----------



## Joa3d43

...very nice Jpmboy; almost makes me feel guilty about yesterday's runs for FS/FSE/FSU (FS not yet posted)...these are w/ Clas(strix)y Bios w/ VRAM @ 2175 / 8700 effective

*Joa3d43* -- 5950X @ 4750 -- 3x 980 Classifieds -- *SCORE 11183*

FS Ultra http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5032195?

(FS Extreme http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5025829 )


----------



## Shogon

Shogon -- 4790k @ 4.8 GHz -- 780ti Kingpin Classy 1333/7500 MHz -- 3192

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5043331



Just realized we have an update for 3dmark, plus it seems the newer drivers may be slightly better over 344.75.


----------



## Pikaru

PikaruNinja -- 5960 @ 4.5ghz -- 2x 980 Strix 1499/1967mhz -- 6792

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5045509?



Finally beat my SLI 980 Classy score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice Jpmboy; almost makes me feel guilty about yesterday's runs for FS/FSE/FSU (FS not yet posted)...these are w/ Clas(strix)y Bios w/ VRAM @ 2175 / 8700 effective
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5950X @ 4750 -- 3x 980 Classifieds -- *SCORE 11183*
> 
> FS Ultra http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5032195?
> 
> (FS Extreme http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5025829 )











Guilty about what?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Shogon -- 4790k @ 4.8 GHz -- 780ti Kingpin Classy 1333/7500 MHz -- 3192
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5043331
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized we have an update for 3dmark, plus it seems the newer drivers may be slightly better over 344.75.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> PikaruNinja -- 5960 @ 4.5ghz -- 2x 980 Strix 1499/1967mhz -- 6792
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5045509?
> 
> 
> 
> Finally beat my SLI 980 Classy score.











Cool !


----------



## Joa3d43

...*new SLI entry* for these cards









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 2x 980 Classies -- *SCORE 8017*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5055189?


----------



## fx63007850

i know it aint in the top 30s

i got a score of 1939

fx6300 @ 4.725 gpu 7950 1100/1400

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5061045


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...*new SLI entry* for these cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 2x 980 Classies -- *SCORE 8017*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5055189?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Rocking score and new #1!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i know it aint in the top 30s
> 
> i got a score of 1939
> 
> fx6300 @ 4.725 gpu 7950 1100/1400
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5061045
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Being in the top30 isn't a requirement, you've got the data line, screen and link, you are set. We haven't enough sub to no accept those that aren't going to get on top.

















Sorry for not being much active lately and jpm all the work, it's just that I don't really have much to follow as I don't have new hardware to bench and stuff. So I didn't log much.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocking score and new #1!
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not being much active lately and jpm all the work, it's just that I don't really have much to follow a*s I don't have new hardware* to bench and stuff. So I didn't log much.


...do you still have the KPEs ? New drivers might help a bit w/ scores (I'm going to re-run 780 Tis soon w/ those)...also, why not play with the latest GPU Bios editors to 'customize' for your specific cards ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...do you still have the KPEs ? New drivers might help a bit w/ scores (I'm going to re-run 780 Tis soon w/ those)...also, why not play with the latest GPU Bios editors to 'customize' for your specific cards ?


I still do and don't plan on selling any of my hardware. I'm not aware of any driver and geforce experience didn't noticed me of any so I'm running 344.75 right now. I don't think using maxwell bios tweaker on a kepler bios is a good idea, or is there a newer version of kepler bios tweaker? Not that I think it's really needed, the XOC_KPTi bios with tight timing with a little tuning of my own been good so far, the only way to get better clock out of my cards would be to run them cooler really.
Also figured yesterday that my ram wasn't that stable. Drop in fps in BF3 that I didn't play for a long time, tried lower the GC frequencies but after extended windows MemTest, seems like the 8-10-10-21 is giving me errors at some point. Way faster to detect with BF3 lol, didn't had the issue with Crysis 3, that's odd. But anyway, I'm now back at finding the sweet spot on my mem and I'll see next week about new driver and cold temperature, with my week of vacation I could find the time to that.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I still do and don't plan on selling any of my hardware. I'm not aware of any driver and geforce experience didn't noticed me of any so I'm running 344.75 right now. I don't think using maxwell bios tweaker on a kepler bios is a good idea, or is there a newer version of kepler bios tweaker? Not that I think it's really needed, the XOC_KPTi bios with tight timing with a little tuning of my own been good so far, the only way to get better clock out of my cards would be to run them cooler really.
> Also figured yesterday that my ram wasn't that stable. Drop in fps in BF3 that I didn't play for a long time, tried lower the GC frequencies but after extended windows MemTest, seems like the 8-10-10-21 is giving me errors at some point. Way faster to detect with BF3 lol, didn't had the issue with Crysis 3, that's odd. But anyway, I'm now back at finding the sweet spot on my mem and I'll see next week about new driver and cold temperature, with my week of vacation I could find the time to that.


...yeah, better cooling = better scores. As to drivers, I wasn't sure what you had last run, and 344.74 is the latest one (there's a 344.80 which has some minor bug fixes but is otherwise pretty much the same)...was also thinking of the latest Kepler Bios tweaker, 'just for the fun' of it...not that KPEs are 'old' hardware

...but in any case, I like going back to previously-run GPUs from a few years back and update them as best I can with Bios and driver mods - the last time I played w/ 670s back in October, I got 12127 in 3D11...and there's some more room there I think


----------



## Pikaru

PikaruNinja -- 5960X @ 4.7ghz -- 2x 980 Strix 1615/2000 -- 7199

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5077663?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> PikaruNinja -- 5960X @ 4.7ghz -- 2x 980 Strix 1615/2000 -- 7199
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5077663?


----------



## Joa3d43

...new entry for 1x980 Classified









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 / DDR 3250 -- 1x 980 Classified -- *SCORE 4309*

*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 / DDR 3250 -- 1x 980 Classified -- *SCORE 4350*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5101656?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new entry for 1x980 Classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 / DDR 3250 -- 1x 980 Classified -- *SCORE 4309*
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 / DDR 3250 -- 1x 980 Classified -- *SCORE 4350*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5101656


----------



## Baasha

Updated my score - back to stock BIOS! lol...

*Baasha -- 5960X @ 4.40Ghz -- 2x GTX-980 Classified 1570Mhz / 2000 -- 7050*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5120526

http://minus.com/i/RX4Hd9jns5Ia


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- i7 920 @ 4.21GHz -- 3x HD 7950's 1170/1400 -- 5124



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5120692

Can't really compete against the guys with multiple 980's but it puts up a good fight.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Strix Sli --- 7652

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3510976


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Updated my score - back to stock BIOS! lol...
> 
> *Baasha -- 5960X @ 4.40Ghz -- 2x GTX-980 Classified 1570Mhz / 2000 -- 7050*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5120526
> 
> http://minus.com/i/RX4Hd9jns5Ia












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N -- i7 920 @ 4.21GHz -- 3x HD 7950's 1170/1400 -- 5124
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5120692
> 
> Can't really compete against the guys with multiple 980's but it puts up a good fight.


----------



## MunneY

Just a little FYI.

On sale for $5 on Steam

http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just a little FYI.
> 
> On sale for $5 on Steam
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/


Nice!!

Have a great Holiday bro!


----------



## Baasha

Updated my score again:

*Baasha -- i7 5960X @ 4.40GHz -- GTX-980 Classified SLI -- 1595Mhz / 2103 -- 7074*

http://minus.com/i/GKbkgfEJx4Zm

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5238823


----------



## Mydog

Update

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.1GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1561 MHz - 2053 MHz - Score = 7333

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3607805


----------



## jieddo

Casey Veggies

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3608528

http://i.imgur.com/Ufc1DlJ.png


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Updated my score again:
> 
> *Baasha -- i7 5960X @ 4.40GHz -- GTX-980 Classified SLI -- 1595Mhz / 2103 -- 7074*
> 
> http://minus.com/i/GKbkgfEJx4Zm
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5238823












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1561 MHz - 2053 MHz - Score = 7333
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3607805











Damn, that CPU! you really know how to pick them.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damn, that CPU! you really know how to pick them.


Well it isn't that good, running on a single stage at -50C helps


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well it isn't that good, running on a single stage at -50C helps


Liessssss... Mine would only do 4.8 on SS... but then again... i had a crummy chip :-D


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Liessssss... Mine would only do 4.8 on SS... but then again... i had a crummy chip :-D


Then you must have been very unlucky with your chip, I can do 3DMark all day at 4.9 GHz here on water cooling.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Then you must have been very unlucky with your chip, I can do 3DMark all day at 4.9 GHz here on water cooling.


yeah, i probably was... I'll have my new one here tomorrow and will stick it under a h100i to test it out.


----------



## centvalny

Centvalny -- 5960X @ 4630.2 -- Asus Matrix 980 @ 1752.9 / 9000 -- 4371

h2o

http://imgur.com/2XXQ1aI

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3642581


----------



## MunneY

Dat Memory Clock!


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Centvalny -- 5960X @ 4630.2 -- Asus Matrix 980 @ 1752.9 / 9000 -- 4371
> 
> h2o
> 
> http://imgur.com/2XXQ1aI
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3642581


My god. Is that with just a universal block? Any voltage tweaks? Regular or cold water? I'm on the mobile site so I can't tell


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> My god. Is that with just a universal block? Any voltage tweaks? Regular or cold water? I'm on the mobile site so I can't tell


Its an old swiftech mcw-80 block on cold NY morning and 3D bios with memory locked @ 9000 here http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28574&postcount=1


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Its an old swiftech mcw-80 block on cold NY morning and 3D bios with memory locked @ 9000 here http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28574&postcount=1


Looking forward to your frozen results. Nice clocks on water.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Centvalny -- 5960X @ 4630.2 -- Asus Matrix 980 @ 1752.9 / 9000 -- 4371
> 
> h2o
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2XXQ1aI
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3642581











First Matrix in the sheet!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Dat Memory Clock!


yip yip! this is one fast card, very promising!


----------



## Pikaru

PikaruNinja -- 5960X @ 4.5ghz -- 980 Strix x2 @ 1641/8050 -- 7550

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5303373


----------



## Xoriam

Xoriam --- Xeon [email protected] 4,3ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1592/7650 --- 3102



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5314725


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 4930K @ 4.7ghz - GTX TITAN 2way SLI @ 1306mhz/7000mhz - 5645

Geforce Driver 347.09 - Firestrike Ultra ver. 1.1(GUI 1.4.828)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5315076


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jieddo*
> 
> Casey Veggies
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3608528
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Ufc1DlJ.png


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> PikaruNinja -- 5960X @ 4.5ghz -- 980 Strix x2 @ 1641/8050 -- 7550
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5303373











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Xoriam --- Xeon [email protected] 4,3ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1592/7650 --- 3102
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5314725











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 4930K @ 4.7ghz - GTX TITAN 2way SLI @ 1306mhz/7000mhz - 5645
> Geforce Driver 347.09 - Firestrike Ultra ver. 1.1(GUI 1.4.828)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5315076












Hope everyone is having a Great Holiday!


----------



## silencespr

silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1018 MHz 1250Mhz and Two HIS R9 290X 1018 MHz 1250Mhz in Tri Fire
14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver

3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5340732


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5340732


----------



## silencespr

One more bench mark now with two cards: Score: 6353

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5377406?

silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1018 MHz 1250Mhz and - One HIS R9 290X 1018 MHz 1250Mhz in CFX
14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver

3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> One more bench mark now with two cards: Score: 6353
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5377406?
> 
> silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1018 MHz 1250Mhz and - One HIS R9 290X 1018 MHz 1250Mhz in CFX
> 14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver
> 
> 3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Try disabling Tess in CCC


----------



## silencespr

Futuremark Whitepaper:

3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file
[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try disabling Tess in CCC


whats that and how i do it ?


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try disabling Tess in CCC


would like to update my score: 6594

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5383720?

silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1018 MHz 1250Mhz and - One HIS R9 290X 1018 MHz 1250Mhz in CFX
14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver

3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1


----------



## jasonsansone

jasonsansone --- 4790K @ 4.5 --- 980 Classified --- 3993 (3971 Graphics)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5393930


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> would like to update my score: 6594
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5383720?
> silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1018 MHz 1250Mhz and - One HIS R9 290X 1018 MHz 1250Mhz in CFX
> 14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver
> 3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonsansone*
> 
> jasonsansone --- 4790K @ 4.5 --- 980 Classified --- 3993 (3971 Graphics)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5393930


----------



## TheBaron

TheBaron ---- 3960X @ 5300GHz --- GTX 980 STRIX --- 4299



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5290828


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> TheBaron ---- 3960X @ 5300GHz --- GTX 980 STRIX --- 4299
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5290828


----------



## marc0053

Cold outside tonight!
marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix 1775MHz - 8812MHz Score = 4384
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3717832


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Cold outside tonight!
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix 1775MHz - 8812MHz Score = 4384
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3717832


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Strix -- 4171

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3721246


----------



## centvalny

centvalny -- [email protected] -- Matrix GTX980 @ 1779/9000 -- 4400

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3730151

http://imgur.com/FITIutM


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Strix -- 4171
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3721246











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> centvalny -- [email protected] -- Matrix GTX980 @ 1779/9000 -- 4400
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3730151
> 
> http://imgur.com/FITIutM


----------



## t3h0th3r

t3h0th3r 4790K @ 4,8GHz 1x GTX 780 Ti KPE 3553 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5432267


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3h0th3r*
> 
> t3h0th3r 4790K @ 4,8GHz 1x GTX 780 Ti KPE 3553 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5432267


----------



## t3h0th3r

what's holding me back? bad core/mem ratio? mITX?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3h0th3r*
> 
> what's holding me back? bad core/mem ratio? mITX?


Your bios isn't very efficient.


----------



## Kimir

I told him on the KPE thread already


----------



## t3h0th3r

you told me it was inefficient, but it wasn't so clear to me that you were referring to the BIOS. so which one is the most efficient one for temps above 0C?


----------



## Kimir

dis, XOCKPti is the way to go.
no offense to djth, but is bios isn't any good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you can you ez flash to flash a bios there are instruction in the read me file
> 
> Ez3flash.zip 353k .zip file
> 
> 
> check out the first page of this thread all the info you need
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_50
> 
> i recommend using the XOCKPti,bios
> 
> XOCKPti.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> and the over volatge tool
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> 
> but you need to be cautious using this and you need a Digital multi meter to check actual voltage because any software reading will be wrong.


----------



## t3h0th3r

ok, i'll give it a whirl. djth's is nice for 24/7 i think (mainly because i'm lazy and it gives me 100K more ppd in [email protected] vs stock boost bios). could it be that FSU has a bit other demands than FSX? it seems memclock is more relevant in FSU? then again i might also just be scratchint the surface, since i'm not at subzero?

//edit: original XOCKPti or XOCKPti-Classy-tool-1.5v ?


----------



## Kimir

The classy tool one is the same as the original one but allow you to use the classy tool, if you are going to use it ( suppose you might since you are benching), use this one.
FSU will take point from whatever more you can give it, core and mem frequencies. We are lacking in amount of memory so higher speed is definitely good.
Just not much CPU dependant.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> dis, XOCKPti is the way to go.
> no offense to djth, but is bios isn't any good.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you can you ez flash to flash a bios there are instruction in the read me file
> 
> Ez3flash.zip 353k .zip file
> 
> 
> check out the first page of this thread all the info you need
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_50
> 
> i recommend using the XOCKPti,bios
> 
> XOCKPti.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> and the over volatge tool
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> 
> but you need to be cautious using this and you need a Digital multi meter to check actual voltage because any software reading will be wrong.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3h0th3r*
> 
> ok, i'll give it a whirl. djth's is nice for 24/7 i think (mainly because i'm lazy and it gives me 100K more ppd in [email protected] vs stock boost bios). could it be that FSU has a bit other demands than FSX? it seems memclock is more relevant in FSU? then again i might also just be scratchint the surface, since i'm not at subzero?
> 
> //edit: original XOCKPti or XOCKPti-Classy-tool-1.5v ?


the bios will not score extremely high due to being the original timings. The xockpti is the one you want for higher scores. my bios was only made for stability as my card doesn't like the classy tool or most bios and my psu is dying and doesn't like xockpti


----------



## silencespr

Single card XFX R9 295x2 Score: 4666

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5445841?

silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1018 MHz 1250Mhz and
14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver
3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1


----------



## t3h0th3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the bios will not score extremely high due to being the original timings. The xockpti is the one you want for higher scores. my bios was only made for stability as my card doesn't like the classy tool or most bios and my psu is dying and doesn't like xockpti


well the funny thing is, despite it apparently being inefficient, it yielded me the highest scores i ever got...


----------



## CryptiK

CryptiK --- [email protected] 3 x Titan @ stock --- 6634


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> CryptiK --- [email protected] 3 x Titan @ stock --- 6634


Validation link required.
*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


----------



## CryptiK

Damn sorry had it saved and forgot to post it! Will run again


----------



## CryptiK

CryptiK --- [email protected] 3 x Titan @ 1202 --- 7025

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5475567


----------



## Vici0us

-Little Update-

Single card run: 4770K @ 4.4GHz, R9 290 @ 1135 / 1500
Score - 2823
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3769810


Crossfire run: 4770K @ 4.4GHz, X2 R9 290's @ 1100 / 1400
Score - 4981
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5478615


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> CryptiK --- [email protected] 3 x Titan @ 1202 --- 7025
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5475567











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> -Little Update-
> Single card run: 4770K @ 4.4GHz, R9 290 @ 1135 / 1500
> Score - 2823
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3769810
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossfire run: 4770K @ 4.4GHz, X2 R9 290's @ 1100 / 1400
> Score - 4981
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5478615
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










X2


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X2


is something wrong with my single card submission ?

Thank you.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> is something wrong with my single card submission ?
> 
> Thank you.


Because card is a 295*x2*. As in two gpu's.
gpu-z in your screenshot says ATI crossfire: Enabled.

Cant submit it for single card results because its two gpu's.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Because card is a 295*x2*. As in two gpu's.
> gpu-z in your screenshot says ATI crossfire: Enabled.
> 
> Cant submit it for single card results because its two gpu's.


so then dual GPU lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Single card XFX R9 295x2 Score: 4666
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5445841?
> silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1018 MHz 1250Mhz and
> 14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver
> 3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1










Dual GPU entry.


----------



## NYD117

i7 [email protected] - GTX 970 G1 Gaming @1607/2115

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3784796


----------



## marc0053

Small update with -20C outside temp - Antifreeze/Isopropyl Alcohol/distilled water mixture.
marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix 1791MHz - 9000MHz Score = 4581
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3785796


----------



## CryptiK

Nice one, so jealous of you guys that get snow in winter. Coldest it gets here is about -5*C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Small update with -20C outside temp - Antifreeze/Isopropyl Alcohol/distilled water mixture.
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix 1791MHz - 9000MHz Score = 4581
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3785796


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Nice one, so jealous of you guys that get snow in winter. Coldest it gets here is about -5*C


our wind chill keeps hitting -36 here. hoping i can find a way to use that to a advantage but the psu issue is holding me back and it wont stop snowing.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Small update with -20C outside temp - Antifreeze/Isopropyl Alcohol/distilled water mixture.
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix 1791MHz - 9000MHz Score = 4581
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3785796


Awesome run there Marc


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

These nice scores by marc are so common place by him now!









I just drool privately and move on.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Awesome run there Marc


Thanks centvalny








I know you're coming around the corner and will smash my score..lol
Great card you have there and can just imagine the potential at sub-zero temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> These nice scores by marc are so common place by him now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just drool privately and move on.


Thanks MrTooShort !
You are the inspiration that got me to do these crazy "putting pc outside at sub-ambient temps" in the 1st place


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks centvalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're coming around the corner and will smash my score..lol
> Great card you have there and can just imagine the potential at sub-zero temps


LN2 run will be easy but the fun always to run with ambient winter cold









Benching with heavy duty jacket and glove so much fun. Lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> i7 [email protected] - GTX 970 G1 Gaming @1607/2115
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3784796











*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


----------



## CryptiK

Those 5960x are really screwing things up for everyone else haha. Really should have their own category.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Those 5960x are really screwing things up for everyone else haha. Really should have their own category.


for firestrike and FS extreme the CPU has a major impact... with Ultra, physics is still important, but not to the same degree as at lower resolutions simply because the graphix load is so dominating and cpu is not rate (FPS) limiting. Formula weighting is the same across resolutions

3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Those 5960x are really screwing things up for everyone else haha. Really should have their own category.
> 
> 
> 
> for firestrike and FS extreme the CPU has a major impact... with Ultra, physics is still important, but not to the same degree as at lower resolutions.
> 
> 3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file
Click to expand...

even so I think he's referring to the gpu performance being stronger with that cpu and most cpu's with the same gpu will be outdone by it.







I will be there soon. then my kingpin will really shine.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Those 5960x are really screwing things up for everyone else haha. Really should have their own category.


I have a big itch to upgrade, especially after playing around with one for a week. Amazing CPU


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Those 5960x are really screwing things up for everyone else haha. Really should have their own category.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a big itch to upgrade, especially after playing around with one for a week. Amazing CPU
Click to expand...

these few weeks are taking forever


----------



## silencespr

was able to over clock a little new score: 6790

Tri Fire

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5513862



silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1018 MHz 1250Mhz and - One HIS R9 290X 1018 MHz 1250Mhz in CFX
14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver

3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> even so I think he's referring to the gpu performance being stronger with that cpu and most cpu's with the same gpu will be outdone by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there soon. then my kingpin will really shine.


yeah, I guess so - 6 of the Top 10 are 5960X for single a dual gpu....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> was able to over clock a little new score: 6790
> Tri Fire
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5513862
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1018 MHz 1250Mhz and - One HIS R9 290X 1018 MHz 1250Mhz in CFX
> 14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver
> 3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1











you should disable tessellation in the catalyst control panel


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> even so I think he's referring to the gpu performance being stronger with that cpu and most cpu's with the same gpu will be outdone by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there soon. then my kingpin will really shine.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I guess so - 6 of the Top 10 are 5960X for single a dual gpu....
Click to expand...

I can't wait till coding makes proper use of the 8 cores 16 threads then i will game like a champ when i get it. less than a month and counting.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should disable tessellation in the catalyst control panel


when i disable tessellation score: 7327

silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1018 MHz 1250Mhz and - One HIS R9 290X 1018 MHz 1250Mhz in CFX
14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver
3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5534810


----------



## silencespr

Dual GPU Single R9 295x2 Score: 5255

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5534998?

silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1090 MHz 1250Mhz and -
14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver
3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> when i disable tessellation score: 7327
> silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1018 MHz 1250Mhz and - One HIS R9 290X 1018 MHz 1250Mhz in CFX
> 14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver
> 3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5534810
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Dual GPU Single R9 295x2 Score: 5255
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5534998?
> silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - One XFX R9 295x2 1090 MHz 1250Mhz and -
> 14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver
> 3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## silencespr

Single GPU score :2921
silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - HIS R9 290X 1018 MHz 1250Mhz
14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver
3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5538428?


----------



## centvalny

Cold update on Matrix #1

Centvalny -- 5960X @ 4638.2 -- Matrix 980 @ 2042.4/2250 -- 4905

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3820765

http://imgur.com/kTMBZ1Z


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Cold update on Matrix #1
> 
> Centvalny -- 5960X @ 4638.2 -- Matrix 980 @ 2042.4/2250 -- 4905
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3820765
> 
> http://imgur.com/kTMBZ1Z


Very nice score centvalny!
Congratulations


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Single GPU score :2921
> silencespr - FX 9590 @ 5,093 MHz - HIS R9 290X 1018 MHz 1250Mhz
> 14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Driver
> 3Dmark 64bit FIre Strike Ultra V1.1
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5538428?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Cold update on Matrix #1
> Centvalny -- 5960X @ 4638.2 -- Matrix 980 @ 2042.4/2250 -- 4905
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3820765
> http://imgur.com/kTMBZ1Z












Great score and card!
What voltage for the DDR4 memory?


----------



## centvalny

Thanks JP









1.7V on rams


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Thanks JP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.7V on rams


thx... 1.7V is worth a try, but a little beyond my comfort zone.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Not top a top 30 score, but here is my single Titan running at 1333mhz.

LabestiaHumana - 4930K @ 4.5 - GTX TITAN @ 1333 - 3164
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5572287


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not top a top 30 score, but here is my single Titan running at 1333mhz.
> 
> LabestiaHumana - 4930K @ 4.5 - GTX TITAN @ 1333 - 3164
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5572287


----------



## JohnITRW

JohnITRW --- 5960x @4.5ghz ---- 2x Strix 980 --- 7284



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5575772?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> JohnITRW --- 5960x @4.5ghz ---- 2x Strix 980 --- 7284
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5575772?


----------



## spacin9

spacin9--- i7 4790k @ 5ghz --- 2x Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Omega --- 5961

*Let's just call this an even 6000?









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3930968

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=36fdh*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> spacin9--- i7 4970k @ 5ghz --- 2x Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Omega --- 5961
> *Let's just call this an even 6000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3930968
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=36fdh*


----------



## spacin9

Jpmboy, I always mess up the CPU.. please change to i7 4790K. I keep wanting to call it a 4970K. Thanks!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Jpmboy, I always mess up the CPU.. please change to i7 4790K. I keep wanting to call it a 4970K. Thanks!


done


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> done


thanks Bud!


----------



## Mydog

Update

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.1GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1569 MHz - 2057 MHz - Score = 7489

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3961110


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.1GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1569 MHz - 2057 MHz - Score = 7489
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3961110












If I only had a cpu like that.


----------



## Mydog

New GTX 980 here, Classy








On air and stock bios









Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1623 MHz - 2126 MHz - Score = 4078

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3992350


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> New GTX 980 here, Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On air and stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1623 MHz - 2126 MHz - Score = 4078
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3992350


are you using dice or ln2 for cpu


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> are you using dice or ln2 for cpu


Using SS on the CPU, LD Cooling


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Using SS on the CPU, LD Cooling


thanks man! been looking to go sub ambient on my 5960x


----------



## Mydog

Small improvement

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1630 MHz - 2142 MHz - Score = 4141

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3992542


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Small improvement
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1630 MHz - 2142 MHz - Score = 4141
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3992542


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman 960T @4641mhz MSI 990FXA GD-80v2 , custom loop, 290X @ 1213 core 1649 memory stock cooling - tess enabled 3108

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020816


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 960T @4641mhz MSI 990FXA GD-80v2 , custom loop, 290X @ 1213 core 1649 memory stock cooling - tess enabled 3108
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020816


----------



## Joa3d43

...new 4x GPU entry









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 5.1 G -- 4x 980 Classified 1724 / 2175 -- *SCORE 14391*

GPUs water-cooled

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5847070?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new 4x GPU entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 5.1 G -- 4x 980 Classified 1724 / 2175 -- *SCORE 14391*
> 
> GPUs water-cooled
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5847070?


----------



## menthuslayer

EDIT: Forgot to tweak some CPU settings, much better score posted in next post.


----------



## menthuslayer

Update 2x GPU Entry

Menthuslayer--4790k/4.8ghz--2xGtx980 1581/4001--Score 7114

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5855417?



Watercooled w/EK blocks: max temp 47C


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Update 2x GPU Entry
> 
> Menthuslayer--4790k/4.8ghz--2xGtx980 1581/4001--Score 7114
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5855417?
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooled w/EK blocks: max temp 47C











Max gpu temp in HWMonitor says 49°c








Great score, the 980 are reference design or any particular non-ref one (I see EVGA, I suspect a classy)?
Also, do a single card entry!


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max gpu temp in HWMonitor says 49°c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great score, the 980 are reference design or any particular non-ref one (I see EVGA, I suspect a classy)?
> Also, do a single card entry!


49 wasn't from that run. Evga ref cards, wasn't patient enough for classsy lol


----------



## menthuslayer

Do you guys pretty regularly have 200-300 point fluctuations between runs? This seems like a pretty reasonable fluctuation to me, just wanted to see what other people saw.


----------



## Kimir

Not here, I have about 50-100 points in worse case of fluctuation on ultra run, it's another story on the FS/FS extreme tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Do you guys pretty regularly have 200-300 point fluctuations between runs? This seems like a pretty reasonable fluctuation to me, just wanted to see what other people saw.


if the runs are consecutive, without a reboot between them, yeah, I've seen a lot of spread. I think it has something to do with memory (re)allocation.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if the runs are consecutive, without a reboot between them, yeah, I've seen a lot of spread. I think it has something to do with memory (re)allocation.


Interesting, I'm a bit concered regarding my valley scores too, mine seem to be quite a bit lower than others with similar clocks and such, I need to play some more, but I feel like with the FS scores I have, I should be getting more out of Valley.


----------



## Kimir

What is your rig spec (fill in rig builder







)?

As I said, not such behavior here:

And yesterday test shown about the same score when I tried the newest NV driver and rolled back to the non buggy one in 3D11.


----------



## tarute

Tarute - 4930K @ 4,85GHz - Asus GTX 980 STRIX SLI - 1508/2013MHz - Score= 7030

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4034925


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> What is your rig spec (fill in rig builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?
> 
> As I said, not such behavior here:
> 
> And yesterday test shown about the same score when I tried the newest NV driver and rolled back to the non buggy one in 3D11.


Built the rig quickly in rig builder


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarute*
> 
> FireStrike Ultra: 7030 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4034925
> 
> Rampage iv extreme black edition
> Intel I7-4930k @ 4.85 GHz H2o
> Asus GTX 980 Strix SLI 1508/2013 MHz


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 1xGTX 980 Strix -- 4290

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4048390

gonna need some liquid courage to put more that 1.43V in the mod (1.47 measured).


----------



## tarute

Fixed!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarute*
> 
> Tarute - 4930K @ 4,85GHz - Asus GTX 980 STRIX SLI - 1508/2013MHz - Score= 7030
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4034925












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 1xGTX 980 Strix -- 4290
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4048390
> 
> gonna need some liquid courage to put more that 1.43V in the mod (1.47 measured).


----------



## Works4me

Here's my updated result after putting the 2 gtx980's under water









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4064951

please update my 6938 score ( dual card setup )


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Here's my updated result after putting the 2 gtx980's under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4064951
> 
> please update my 6938 score ( dual card setup )


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Mydog

Small improvement, but at least I got my 980 Classy up a bit(still on air cooling while pushing 1.43 vcore







)

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1683 MHz - 2173 MHz - Score = 4190

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4087243


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Small improvement, but at least I got my 980 Classy up a bit(still on air cooling while pushing 1.43 vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1683 MHz - 2173 MHz - Score = 4190
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4087243











with a uni block that card will do real good !


----------



## TheBaron

Update! Testing Matrix bios.

TheBaron ---- 5960X @ 4.9GHz --- GTX 980 STRIX ---- 4413



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5918899


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Update! Testing Matrix bios.
> 
> TheBaron ---- 5960X @ 4.9GHz --- GTX 980 STRIX ---- 4413
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5918899











3960X to 5960X, that's new entry for me, right jpm?


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Rejected
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


Works4me Core I7 [email protected] / Dual MSI GTX980 Gaming 1410/8000


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5932586

Better ?


----------



## Mydog

Still on air cooling but finally broke 1700 MHz









Got the EK-Thermosphere her but not sure it'll fit, researching as we speak.

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1706 MHz - 2116 MHz - Score = 4237

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4095101


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Still on air cooling but finally broke 1700 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the EK-Thermosphere her but not sure it'll fit, researching as we speak.
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1706 MHz - 2116 MHz - Score = 4237
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4095101


Nice score









The thermosphere will fit but you just need to put the 2 end caps on the memory side of GPU pcb and the 2 x piece of tubing (in and out) on the opposite face. The 2 end caps have about 1-2mm of clearance before touching the pcb.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thermosphere will fit but you just need to put the 2 end caps on the memory side of GPU pcb and the 2 x piece of tubing (in and out) on the opposite face. The 2 end caps have about 1-2mm of clearance before touching the pcb.


Thanks, that's good to know. I guess the big cooling plate has to come off too then.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Works4me Core I7 [email protected] / Dual MSI GTX980 Gaming 1410/8000
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5932586
> Better ?




Username --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- Score
Screenshot
Validation Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Still on air cooling but finally broke 1700 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the EK-Thermosphere her but not sure it'll fit, researching as we speak.
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1706 MHz - 2116 MHz - Score = 4237
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4095101


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks, that's good to know. I guess the big cooling plate has to come off too then.


um.. does the ek vga uniblock require removing the ram/vrm cold plate?


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> um.. does the ek vga uniblock require removing the ram/vrm cold plate?


the EK VGA SUPREMACY wont require the cold plate removal as it's smaller than the Thermosphere , be advised that linking a couple of those in A loop is a bit tricky as the inlet\outlet holes are a bit slanted


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks, that's good to know. I guess the big cooling plate has to come off too then.


Yes I had to remove the cold plate when using the thermosphere as the cold plate stops the waterblock from making a direct contact with the gpu


----------



## criminal

Couldn't resist the upgrade itch any longer! Luckily I found a really good deal and it only cost me $80 over my 780 Classified to upgrade.









criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 GHz - GTX 980 - 1479 MHz - 2007 MHz - Score = 3762



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5971416?


----------



## Silent Scone

hmm


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> hmm


Yes, I know I am a hypocrite.









Deals are hard to pass up sometimes though.


----------



## Silent Scone

The more I look at mine as an interim the more I like them, they do deliver


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Couldn't resist the upgrade itch any longer! Luckily I found a really good deal and it only cost me $80 over my 780 Classified to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 GHz - GTX 980 - 1479 MHz - 2007 MHz - Score = 3762
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5971416?











I'm shocked.


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1595/2100Mhz --- 4163
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142699


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1595/2100Mhz --- 4163
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142699












I can update myself Jpm right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can update myself Jpm right?










of course! Nice score, very jelly of that kingpin!


----------



## Kimir

Firestrike Ultra
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v on Air --- 4205
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4173590


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v on Air --- 4205
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4173590


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v on Air --- 4205
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4173590
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey Kimir - which bios were you one for that. I really want this card to report as a kingpin !


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey Kimir - which bios were you one for that. I really want this card to report as a kingpin !


It was the kpex2c.rom.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It was the kpex2c.rom.


thanks.


----------



## deafboy

CPU can be pushed further but GPUs kind of hit a bit of a wall at 1200/1300 which is a shame as far as the memory is concerned.

deafboy --- 3930K @ 4.5Ghz --- 290 Tri-fire @ 1200/1300 --- 7278

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4255360


----------



## acebound

acebound - 4820k @ 4.7GHz - EVGA GTX 980 K|NGP|N 1625/2277 Air - 4143


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4256387


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acebound*
> 
> acebound - 4820k @ 4.7GHz - EVGA GTX 980 K|NGP|N 1625/2277 Air - 4143
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4256387


----------



## acebound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Thanks Jpmboy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acebound*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy


you are very welcome! Great run with that KPE.


----------



## silencespr

Switched to Intel for now on stock Air cooler: 7154

4790K @ 4385 One R9 295x2 and one R9 290x 1,018 MHz/ 1,250 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6167358?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Switched to Intel for now on stock Air cooler: 7154
> 4790K @ 4385 One R9 295x2 and one R9 290x 1,018 MHz/ 1,250 MHz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6167358?


I added your score to the google spreadsheet... provisionally. This more recent one is a lower score than you already have entered - do you want to remove the higher score for the same GPUs?

Also please follow the posting format described on page one of this thread:

*USERNAME --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- SCORE*


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I added your score to the google spreadsheet... provisionally. This more recent one is a lower score than you already have entered - do you want to remove the higher score for the same GPUs?
> 
> Also please follow the posting format described on page one of this thread:
> 
> *USERNAME --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- SCORE*


oh wow i thought this was higher sorry missed it,here is a higher one:

Silencespr I7 [email protected],698 MHz R9295x2 and R9 290x 1,090/1250 MHz: 7637 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6190168?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> oh wow i thought this was higher sorry missed it,here is a higher one:
> 
> Silencespr I7 [email protected],698 MHz R9295x2 and R9 290x 1,090/1250 MHz: 7637 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6190168?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

...new entry for 2x GPU ....'special OC project' Ares 3









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.6G -- Asus Ares 3 / 1211 / 1625 -- tess off-- *SCORE 6596*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6207890


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new entry for 2x GPU ....'special OC project' Ares 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.6G -- Asus Ares 3 / 1211 / 1625 -- tess off-- *SCORE 6596*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6207890


----------



## dboythagr8

dboythagr8 ---4930k @ 4.5ghz --- Titan X SLI --- 8640

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4352559


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> dboythagr8 ---4930k @ 4.5ghz --- Titan X SLI --- 8640
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4352559












First TitanX - First Place!


----------



## jcde7ago

Here's mine!

jcde7ago --- 5960X @ 4.0Ghz --- Titan X SLI --- 8944

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6292763


----------



## katemis

lol
first place didn't last so long









that titans are beasts.OMG


----------



## dboythagr8

i need x99 + 5960x


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> i need x99 + 5960x


those gpus were it lol.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> those gpus were it lol.


i knoww

outside of benchmarking my 4930k is more than fine. especially for gaming. but i will eventually make that move


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> those gpus were it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i knoww
> 
> outside of benchmarking my 4930k is more than fine. especially for gaming. but i will eventually make that move
Click to expand...

i still have yet to touch a e-series platform yet


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Here's mine!
> jcde7ago --- 5960X @ 4.0Ghz --- Titan X SLI --- 8944
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6292763











! New First Place !


post here too: http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/3340_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katemis*
> 
> lol
> *first place didn't last so long*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that titans are beasts.OMG


won't last long at all.
New launch. benching hasn't yet begun.


----------



## Kimir

I'm waiting to see results of the bot, TiN posted this on KP forum


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm waiting to see results of the bot, TiN posted this on KP forum


eh, to me, always looks cool (big numbers) but IMO really is not an indicator of actual performance. Too many things change under cryo temps (electrically) for LN2 to be representative or predictive of anything but LN2. (loool - obviously)

I have a suspicion the bench threads are gonna get busy!


----------



## Joa3d43

...new 1x GPU entry; some initial test runs...

*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.6 GHz -- 1x TitanX @1537 / 2006 -- 1x GPU SCORE *5353*

(have another run w/ 5354 / HOF, but this will do for now)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6330274


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new 1x GPU entry; some initial test runs...
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.6 GHz -- 1x TitanX @1537 / 2006 -- 1x GPU SCORE *5353*
> 
> (have another run w/ 5354 / HOF, but this will do for now)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6330274
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Lol - not subbing your best score? Guess I shouldn't add it when you do.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new 1x GPU entry; some initial test runs...
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.6 GHz -- 1x TitanX @1537 / 2006 -- 1x GPU SCORE *5353*
> 
> (have another run w/ 5354 / HOF, but this will do for now)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6330274












Just one card? You got more incoming? I expect some Quad SLI runs from you in the next few weeks.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one card? You got more incoming? I expect some Quad SLI runs from you in the next few weeks.


...coming weekend, I expect a second card ...building up slowly this time







apart from a renovation here, plus business travel to Europe soon ...and trying to figure out if I should just hard-mod TitanX and be done with GPU purchases for 2015...need more info on 390X / 8 GB HBM...


----------



## Kimir

I guess TiN has finished the soldering job, Vince is starting the fun with the Titan X


He also posted the FS and FSE on the bot
http://hwbot.org/submission/2803527_kingpin_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_11612_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/2803523_kingpin_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_titan_x_24027_marks


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I guess TiN has finished the soldering job, Vince is starting the fun with the Titan X
> 
> 
> He also posted the FS and FSE on the bot
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2803527_kingpin_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_x_11612_marks
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2803523_kingpin_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_titan_x_24027_marks


...I bet the underlying hardware was ready weeks / months ago, GM200 ref sure was... so tempting to hard-mod TitanX


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha* -- 5960X / 4.40GHz -- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI @1354Mhz / 2003 -- *15329*





Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6351025


----------



## Kimir

Seems like 12gig of ram isn't an issue to OC it, even on quad sli, nice!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha* -- 5960X / 4.40GHz -- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI @1354Mhz / 2003 -- *15329*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6351025


Holy crap at your score and your wallet! LOL... very nice!









Edit: Air run?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Holy crap at your score and your wallet! LOL... very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Air run?


Yup.. stock cooler, stock BIOS, stock volts.

The custom BIOS however don't seem to be very effective for me at stock volts (using MSI AB so can't monitor/adjust volts yet). Even increasing the TDP doesn't help the OC beyond 1367Mhz.

Anyway, Mem is now at 2028 which is nice for 4-Way!









I hope my score will be updated before someone beats it! lol..


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 5930k / 4.5GHz -- 980 2x SLI @1336Mhz / 2021 -- 6966



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6354084?


----------



## BigMack70

BigMack70 --- 2600k @4.8ghz ---- 2x Titan X --- 8460

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6355443


----------



## jon6113

jon6113 -- 5930k @ 4.5 -- 2 x GTX 780 6GB @ 1404/1856 -- 5835

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4400204


----------



## Joa3d43

....new last place in 1x GPU







...running a little R7 260X / 2 GB on air; 4K not that easy for it, but 'it's the little engine that could'









*Joa3d43* -- 4790k / 5.427GHz -- 1x R7 260X / 1250 / 1720 -- tess off *SCORE 1121*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6260621


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....new last place in 1x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...running a little R7 260X / 2 GB on air; 4K not that easy for it, but 'it's the little engine that could'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4790k / 5.427GHz -- 1x R7 260X / 1250 / 1720 -- tess off *SCORE 1121*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6260621


Please don't make me submit my HD 6850 run that I only did to get a cup on the bot *laughs nervously*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Please don't make me submit my HD 6850 run that I only did to get a cup on the bot *laughs nervously*


----------



## deafboy

These Titan X scores...oh my.


----------



## DNMock

I'm just gonna leave this here? maybe?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4421136
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu



@jpmboy:


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 5930k / 4.2GHz -- 980 2x SLI @1371Mhz / 2021 -- 7022



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6389286


----------



## Kimir

Sorry for the delay guys...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha* -- 5960X / 4.40GHz -- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI @1354Mhz / 2003 -- *15329*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6351025











! New First Place !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> BigMack70 --- 2600k @4.8ghz ---- 2x Titan X --- 8460
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6355443
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> jon6113 -- 5930k @ 4.5 -- 2 x GTX 780 6GB @ 1404/1856 -- 5835
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4400204
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....new last place in 1x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...running a little R7 260X / 2 GB on air; 4K not that easy for it, but 'it's the little engine that could'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4790k / 5.427GHz -- 1x R7 260X / 1250 / 1720 -- tess off *SCORE 1121*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6260621
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 5930k / 4.2GHz -- 980 2x SLI @1371Mhz / 2021 -- 7022
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6389286


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I'm just gonna leave this here? maybe?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4421136
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jpmboy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*great score!* but:
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.
OCNusername -- [email protected] -- GPU(s) -- Score*
*screenshot
validation link*


Oh - to "ping" a user, type their user name then hit the "@" symbol in the edit bar.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *great score!* but:
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.
> OCNusername -- [email protected] -- GPU(s) -- Score*
> *screenshot
> validation link*
> 
> 
> Oh - to "ping" a user, type their user name then hit the "@" symbol in the edit bar.


yeah I just noticed I screwed that up pretty horribly lol.

Not that it matters much I'm just waiting for you or redmoon to drop back down to 2 cards now that y'all have your blocks in to curb stomp it anyway


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> yeah I just noticed I screwed that up pretty horribly lol.
> 
> Not that it matters much I'm just waiting for you or redmoon to drop back down to 2 cards now that y'all have your blocks in to curb stomp it anyway


add a dataline and get on OCN's roster!!


----------



## DNMock

DNMock --- [email protected] GHz --- GTX Titan X SLI - 1,586 - 2,038 --- 9535

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4421136



There we go, hopefully a little more by the rules and a little less free wheelin' style lol

Edit: Just saw your post on the clock/memory speed reports between GPU-Z and PX, may want to disregard this since those clocks are from GPU-Z read out and are probably incorrect. They are the same clock speeds listed on 3dmark, however.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> DNMock --- [email protected] GHz --- GTX Titan X SLI - 1,586 - 2,038 --- 9535
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4421136
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, hopefully a little more by the rules and a little less free wheelin' style lol
> 
> Edit: Just saw your post on the clock/memory speed reports between GPU-Z and PX, may want to disregard this since those clocks are from GPU-Z read out and are probably incorrect. They are the same clock speeds listed on 3dmark, however.











*! New First Place !*


Nothing wrong with free-wheelin'! As was, we have to dig up the needed info.


----------



## Mydog

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1485 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 5223

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4439218


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1485 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 5223
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4439218


...nice, Norwegian 'air'







?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nice, Norwegian 'air'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yupp








But not that cold, 5C airtemp atm.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yupp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not that cold, 5C airtemp atm.


...El Nino here; 14 C


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...El Nino here; 14 C


oh well it's 30 C here

but i'm not complaining


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> oh well it's 30 C here
> 
> but i'm not complaining


...this being Canada, we've got a reputation to uphold for winters







...then again, snow mountains close by if I need a fix


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1485 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 5223
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4439218
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...this being Canada, we've got a reputation to uphold for winters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then again, snow mountains close by if I need a fix


since canada got more mountains than everybody , can i borrow 2 snow mountains ? just ot cool the weather here a bit *_*


----------



## Leyaena

Figured I'd run my 24/7 OC through Fire Strike Ultra to see how it does.
System is as specced out in my sig.
Running the 5820k at 4.6GHz, and the 980 Classy's are running 1600 core / 3600 memory.
System is fully aircooled, after I had a major leak in my old system I figured I'd give watercooling a bit of a break for now.

Ended up getting 6733








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4439699


----------



## kx11

is it ok to try windows 10 tests ?!


----------



## Kimir

@kx11
If you mean running FSU with win10, yes if you haven't the "time is off" message and with latest sysinfo, as per hwbot rules.
Oh, and I highly encourage everyone to include cpu-z and gpu-z windows in their submission, I know it's fine without Jpm set it to be, but it's always better to get more data in the screenshot, in case someone wants to compare a result with his own with same hardware and trying to figure out why one might get a better score, like CPU/GPU/Memory frequencies (that aren't added in the table).

@Leyaena, nice result, you should be able to push the memory a little further I bet.
If you want to be added, please read the instruction on page #1.


----------



## Leyaena

As requested:

Leyaena - i7 5820k @ 4.6GHz - 2 x GTX 980 Classified - 1600 MHz core - 3600 MHz memory - 6733 Score
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4439699


----------



## AdamK47

Quick run of Fire Strike Ultra:

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 32GB DDR4 @ 2666 --- 4-Way TitanX @ 1300MHz / 1800MHz --- Score = 14718

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4444247


----------



## NapalmV5

NapalmV5 --- 2x Xeon E5-2687W v2 @ 3.96 GHz --- 4x Titan X @ 1242/2003 --- 15349

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6421786


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> As requested:
> Leyaena - i7 5820k @ 4.6GHz - 2 x GTX 980 Classified - 1600 MHz core - 3600 MHz memory - 6733 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4439699











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Quick run of Fire Strike Ultra:
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 32GB DDR4 @ 2666 --- 4-Way TitanX @ 1300MHz / 1800MHz --- Score = 14718
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4444247











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> NapalmV5 --- 2x Xeon E5-2687W v2 @ 3.96 GHz --- 4x Titan X @ 1242/2003 --- 15349
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6421786











*! New First Place !*


----------



## Mydog

Update
Getting closer to @Joa3d43 and his top spot









Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1513 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 5297

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4451462


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> Getting closer to @Joa3d43 and his top spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1513 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 5297
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4451462


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> Getting closer to @Joa3d43 and his top spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1513 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 5297
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4451462


Use win8... it's worth a bunch of points.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Use win8... it's worth a bunch of points.


I'm on Win 8.1 now?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm on Win 8.1 now?


win8.0

64-bit Windows 8 (6.2.9200)


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> win8.0
> 
> 64-bit Windows 8 (6.2.9200)


Damn, need to crack out another SSD here then


----------



## AdamK47

Changed some memory settings for my new Ripjaws 4 memory. Changed some other motherboard BIOS settings. All clock speeds remain the same.

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 32GB DDR4 @ 2666 --- 4-Way TitanX @ 1300MHz / 1800MHz --- Score = 15556

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4452243


I did have a 15667 run, but forgot to login to submit the results. The results seem pretty consistent. Between 15400 and 15600 in a handful of tests using stable overclocks.


----------



## Joa3d43

...well, not doing sub-0 (yet), but here's an update for single-card, w-cooled CPU / GPU for Mydog to chew on (bad joke, I know...but then, I dealt w/ a funeral today...)

*Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.7 GHz -- 1x Titan X 1557 / 2006 -- *SCORE 5391*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6435623


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, not doing sub-0 (yet), but here's an update for single-card, w-cooled CPU / GPU for Mydog to chew on (bad joke, I know...but then, I dealt w/ a funeral today...)
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.7 GHz -- 1x Titan X 1557 / 2006 -- *SCORE 5391*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6435623


Nice score pal and sorry for your loss

I'll get back to you on that score just need to get win 8 up and running here


----------



## Kimir

win8 really is better than 8.1?








damn I thought they would be the same, gonna have to make a win8 in place of the 8.1..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, not doing sub-0 (yet), but here's an update for single-card, w-cooled CPU / GPU for Mydog to chew on (bad joke, I know...but then, I dealt w/ a funeral today...)
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.7 GHz -- 1x Titan X 1557 / 2006 -- *SCORE 5391*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6435623
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> *win8 really is better than 8.1*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn I thought they would be the same, gonna have to make a win8 in place of the 8.1..
> -snip-


...not really sure there's a big difference between 8 and 8.1, though some chaps at the bot are running Win 10 for FS/+ with good results
(ie saw Splave re-run w/ Win 10, per spoiler)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice score pal *and sorry for your loss*
> 
> -snip-


Thanks MyDog...second funeral in 40 days, but wasn't super close to either. Still, knew both of them for many years...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Not that it matters much I'm just waiting for you or redmoon to drop back down to 2 cards now that y'all have your blocks in to curb stomp it anyway


^ Called it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







That's a pretty impressive score


----------



## tubnotub1

tubnotub1 --- 2600K @ 4.7 --- [2] Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 @ 1530/4000 --- 5541

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4452934

Overall pretty happy with it, 2600k still has legs!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 1xGTX Titan X --- 5428

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4453112


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*


Challenge accepted. Seems I only ever ran it as two card Crossfire though, so can't directly compare. Might look into dropping the 6850's into my rig again at some point, but I'll have to do research on Crossfire not to mention tweaking AMD cards. Second worst two card score on the 'bot as well!

WhiteWulfe --- i7-4770K @ 4.6GHz --- 2x Sapphire HD 6850 @ 900/1100 --- 211

Verification: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5749403

Also, I seem to have totally forgotten to post my GTX 980 results in here..

WhiteWulfe --- i7-4770K @ 4.6GHz --- 1x MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G @ 1491/2015 --- 3647

Verification: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5525770


----------



## Joa3d43

...sorry WhiteWulfe, until DX12 comes out and I can run Titan X and baby R7 260X in one machine (







), I can't respond...'the price' is yours ! ..then again, if I underclock a solo 260X...









...update please for 1x GPU (I'm sure lot's more by a few folks to come...)

*Joa3d43* -- 5960X (w-c, 4.7 GHz) -- 1x Titan X 1557 / 2016 -- *SCORE 5476*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6438367


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*
> 
> tubnotub1 --- 2600K @ 4.7 --- [2] Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 @ 1530/4000 --- 5541
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4452934
> 
> Overall pretty happy with it, 2600k still has legs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 1xGTX Titan X --- 5428
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4453112











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Challenge accepted. Seems I only ever ran it as two card Crossfire though, so can't directly compare. Might look into dropping the 6850's into my rig again at some point, but I'll have to do research on Crossfire not to mention tweaking AMD cards. Second worst two card score on the 'bot as well!
> 
> WhiteWulfe --- i7-4770K @ 4.6GHz --- 2x Sapphire HD 6850 @ 900/1100 --- 211
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verification: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5749403
> 
> Also, I seem to have totally forgotten to post my GTX 980 results in here..
> 
> WhiteWulfe --- i7-4770K @ 4.6GHz --- 1x MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G @ 1491/2015 --- 3647
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verification: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5525770











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry WhiteWulfe, until DX12 comes out and I can run Titan X and baby R7 260X in one machine (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I can't respond...'the price' is yours ! ..then again, if I underclock a solo 260X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...update please for 1x GPU (I'm sure lot's more by a few folks to come...)
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X (w-c, 4.7 GHz) -- 1x Titan X 1557 / 2016 -- *SCORE 5476*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6438367
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 1xGTX Titan X --- 5428
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4453112


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry WhiteWulfe, until DX12 comes out and I can run Titan X and baby R7 260X in one machine (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I can't respond...'the price' is yours ! ..then again, if I underclock a solo 260X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...update please for 1x GPU (I'm sure lot's more by a few folks to come...)
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X (w-c, 4.7 GHz) -- 1x Titan X 1557 / 2016 -- *SCORE 5476*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6438367
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn you guys I can't keep up here, what are you doing that I'm missing??
Are you tweaking in NV Inspector?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn you guys I can't keep up here, what are you doing that I'm missing??
> Are you tweaking in NV Inspector?


...not touching NVinspector for FS ...just as much cooling as possible


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not touching NVinspector for FS ...just as much cooling as possible


Well I KNOW you're doing something outside the box or should we say inside









Just came to me that I forgot to change stuff on the driver, need to test with everything set to performance mode.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well I KNOW you're doing something outside the box or should we say inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came to me that I forgot to change stuff on the driver, need to test with everything set to performance mode.


...well, apart from the usual NVidia driver settings (i.e. Hi-Po, max perf for monitor) and for which I don't use NVINspector, just the regular NV driver tab options...nothing else. But I agree, if you're close on GPU clocks AND run sub-0 on your CPU unlike we so far (ie 5 GHz vs 4.625/ or .4.7) you should be scoring higher...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, apart from the usual NVidia driver settings (i.e. Hi-Po, max perf for monitor) and for which I don't use NVINspector, just the regular NV driver tab options...nothing else. But I agree, if you're close on GPU clocks AND run sub-0 on your CPU unlike we so far (ie 5 GHz vs 4.625/ or .4.7) you should be scoring higher...


Both you guys are on Win 8 not 8.1 so I need to test that to, and maybe just a fresh install of win might help.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Both you guys are on Win 8 not 8.1 so I need to test that to, and maybe just a fresh install of win might help.


...JPM is on 8.1 (check above), and I'm just installing (at 3:45am







) Win 10...albeit on a HD not SSD...still, hope to know more about it's performance within a day or so

EDIT...had to use the HD because of codes, but this is excruciating ' Setting up a few more things 7%' .


----------



## AdamK47

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/920#post_23731830


----------



## Mydog

Update

Still not there and still about 100 pts behind both @Joa3d43 and @Jpmboy with higher GPU and CPU clocks









Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1540 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 5377

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4455962


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn you guys I can't keep up here, what are you doing that I'm missing??
> Are you tweaking in NV Inspector?


nah - just running it straight up. I'm on win 8.1.... but moved the family picture album to a NAS.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/920#post_23731830


So... for 1st place entries you really should do a full screen screenshot with the (currently) optional items listed in the OP included, like cpuZ and gpuZ - as you see all other posters doing.
Maybe I can convince Kimir your present entry is acceptable
But please add the additional "documentation" with such crushing







scores.









BTW - your 15667 score is automatically stored to your drive - you don't need to manually save it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Changed some memory settings for my new Ripjaws 4 memory. Changed some other motherboard BIOS settings. All clock speeds remain the same.
> 
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 32GB DDR4 @ 2666 --- 4-Way TitanX @ 1300MHz / 1800MHz --- Score = 15556
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4452243
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have a 15667 run, but forgot to login to submit the results. The results seem pretty consistent. Between 15400 and 15600 in a handful of tests using stable overclocks.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> Still not there and still about 100 pts behind both @Joa3d43 and @Jpmboy with higher GPU and CPU clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1540 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 5377
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4455962











with that CPU you should be 100pts ahead.








likely a "Combined Score" thing

@Mydog - where are you seeing "higher clocks" (well, except that CPU.







)
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4453112/fs/4455962


----------



## Kimir

1540 to 1600 Mhz can make that difference.

Oh and nvinspector, select 3dmark then
Texture filtering quality - performance.
Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration - single display performance mode.
Power management mode - Prefer maximum performance.

That's the minimum, after they are a few other thing that can be done (that explain my score matching some other running with 100Mhz more on GPU).


----------



## Mydog

@Jpmboy

I see you got me a bit on the memory there but that core clock isn't real is it? It's Cyclops bios right?
I'm on his latest bios that reports the core clock a bit closer to life but not accurate.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> I see you got me a bit on the memory there but that core clock isn't real is it? It's Cyclops bios right?
> I'm on his latest bios that reports the core clock a bit closer to life but not accurate.


eh - could be the thing. I currently have his original loaded. The issue opt33 pointed out does not apply to gpuZ sensor tab or Px sensor (or AB sensor, NVI graphs). Only the boost clock in gpuZ main tab (I think). He's moved that boost table around so much I'm not sure what he's done.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> I see you got me a bit on the memory there but that core clock isn't real is it? It's Cyclops bios right?
> I'm on his latest bios that reports the core clock a bit closer to life but not accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> eh - could be the thing. I currently have his original loaded. The issue opt33 pointed out does not apply to gpuZ sensor tab or Px sensor (or AB sensor, NVI graphs). Only the boost clock in gpuZ main tab (I think). He's moved that boost table around so much I'm not sure what he's done.
Click to expand...

the boost clock will always show differently as it only usually shows the starting point set. this value can be higher or lower than the actual boost value so pay it no attention. Btw i can explain what he did.


----------



## Kimir

When done right the boost clock is exactly what wrote on the gpu-z boost clock value.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the boost clock will always show differently as it only usually shows the starting point set. this value can be higher or lower than the actual boost value so pay it no attention. Btw i can explain what he did.


Thanks - yeah I know what he did on the boost table (max allowed volt clock) I think, it just there's been several changes along the way. no big deal, your card will tell you when you've gone too far.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> When done right the boost clock is exactly what wrote on the gpu-z boost clock value.


Doesn't matter that much but Futuremark seems to report the wrong clock, not the max boost I have in PX nor the max boost shown in GPUz but something in between


----------



## Kimir

That's because sysinfo scan and get the clock before the first test, so it reads the default clock.

see for example this score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137405

that's the reason why I always include PX/AB with the card(s) loaded with gpu-z render in my screen nowadays.


----------



## Mydog

I give up









Nothing seems to give me the right score

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1547 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 5406

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4458903



Graphic Test 2 is killing me


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing seems to give me the right score
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1547 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 5406
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4458903
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphic Test 2 is killing me


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> When done right the boost clock is exactly what wrote on the gpu-z boost clock value.


thats only if you set it to start at its limit. even then that can be wrong depending on how you set the voltage requirements on the voltage table and referenced with the boost table. it can allow more or it can allow for less boost but only less if done incorrectly. For instance if i know i'm stable at 1215MHz and my clocks max requirements are 1.212v i set clocks all the way up to 46 or whatever other number i choose based on the card to maybe 50 or even 40 to require up to 1.212v and then if i say i set 50 as my max and if there is a number behind it i set 1.312 or some other unobtainable number 50 will be the stopping point for boost. Then say i know i have headroom i set 1215 as my starting point and on theboost table i would adjust t9o make 1215MHz number 45 so that if i have room up to 1280Mhz for boost to do on its own if it chooses. However it again is dependant on configuration as the boost states is where you can set you max clocks and even minimum clockss if you choose. lol you could even set it to run 1215MHz all the time.


----------



## opt33

Opt33 - i7 4790k @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1540 MHz - 2018 MHz - Score = 5235

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6454319


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So... for 1st place entries you really should do a full screen screenshot with the (currently) optional items listed in the OP included, like cpuZ and gpuZ - as you see all other posters doing.
> Maybe I can convince Kimir your present entry is acceptable
> But please add the additional "documentation" with such crushing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scores.


Yeah, I get it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/900#post_23723260

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/920#post_23730200

No, I really don't get it.

It's no big deal. It's an public Internet forum. Perceptions rule all.


----------



## Kimir

what the??!


----------



## Jpmboy

I definitely don't get it.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - thought I saved a screenshot: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4468817


----------



## Kimir

getting close to 10K, wicked fast Titan X you've got there, damn 1600+Mhz







, can't even get that easily on my 980, that make me sad.
You can still make a screen, load the result in 3Dmark (they are all automatically saved), pops in cpu-z, gpu-z and you're good to go.


----------



## AdamK47

Well, I get it.

Ran it again and received a randomly higher score.

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 32GB DDR4 @ 2666 --- 4-Way TitanX @ 1300MHz / 1800MHz --- Score = 15573

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4473028


----------



## ssgwright

ssgwright - [email protected] Titan X @1320 - 7000


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Well, I get it.
> Ran it again and received a randomly higher score.
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 32GB DDR4 @ 2666 --- 4-Way TitanX @ 1300MHz / 1800MHz --- Score = 15573
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4473028
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ssgwright - [email protected] Titan X @1320 - 7000


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Validation link
Update benchmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Opt33 - i7 4790k @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1540 MHz - 2018 MHz - Score = 5235
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6454319











Nice !
Hellofa TX you got there


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


I love it!









Required now, apparently.

It's nice to see it enforced, but why me and not the others? That's the real question here. C'mon, you won't hurt my feelings. I have none.


----------



## Kimir

He added required because I've annoyed him about those specifically, as they are also required as per hwbot rules that I tend to keep in my head easier than all different requirement each top30 OCN has.
Seriously, it's not that hard, you can even use OC Snap to load CPU-z tabs and GPU-z in a click.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Required now, apparently.
> 
> It's nice to see it enforced, but why me and not the others? That's the real question here. C'mon, you won't hurt my feelings. I have none.


I don't see cpu-z or gpu-z in your screen shots. It really isn't hard to meet the requirements to have your score validated.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He added required because I've annoyed him about those specifically, as they are also required as per hwbot rules that I tend to keep in my head easier than all different requirement each top30 OCN has.
> Seriously, it's not that hard, you can even use OC Snap to load CPU-z tabs and GPU-z in a click.


Alright, I get it.

So we can conclude that those previous submission are rejected as well, correct? Lets take them off the list. I have no problem running CPU-Z and GPU-Z.


----------



## alancsalt

When rules change, older entries are not removed. They are said to be "grandfathered" in. Rules are at the discretion of OP, and may change as OP changes.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ Thank you for the support guys.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Required now, apparently.*
> 
> It's nice to see it enforced, but why me and not the others? That's the real question here. C'mon, you won't hurt my feelings. I have none.


Yes - but not for the entry you made just prior to this one.
No intention to hurt feelings at all, whether you have them or not. In response to your earlier entry *I ASKED politely* that you include cpuZ and gpuZ in your screen shot - as you clearly see others do - especially for your very good scores. That's all. You then immediately followed with a post with a better score (good) apparently ignoring the request. That is why it is now required... "get it" now?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ Thank you for the support guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - but not for the entry you made just prior to this one.
> -snip-


...admirable patience on your part with this whole thing


----------



## AdamK47

I would love nothing more than to participate in this game.

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 32GB DDR4 @ 2666 --- 4-Way TitanX @ 1300MHz / 1800MHz --- Score = 15742

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6502243



If non-approved new drivers is another rejection, then so be it. I'll wait it out and post a higher score. It's hard to tell when a new rule will be enforced.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I would love nothing more than to participate in this game.
> 
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 32GB DDR4 @ 2666 --- 4-Way TitanX @ 1300MHz / 1800MHz --- Score = 15742
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6502243
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If non-approved new drivers is another rejection, then so be it. I'll wait it out and post a higher score. It's hard to tell when a new rule will be enforced.












Nice!
Here's an HWBOT acceptable screenshot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






you can open the gpuZ on-board card list by clicking your mouseon the drop-down lilst, then hit 'Prt Scrn".


----------



## AdamK47

I'm not much into SPL competitions when music listening is my thing. On that note, HWBot is useless.

Above posted results from my system are multiple hours or Unigine looping, 3DMark demo looping, LinX, Prime95, AIDA64, and Realbench stable.

No suicide runs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I'm not much into SPL competitions when music listening is my thing. On that note, HWBot is useless.
> 
> Above posted results from my system are multiple hours or Unigine looping, 3DMark demo looping, LinX, Prime95, AIDA64, and Realbench stable.
> 
> No suicide runs.


4 titan X for music?

anyway, regarding your question/statement concerning drivers:
from the "rules":
[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S, post with the picture or paperclip tool)
[*] CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ required for any Top 10.
[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)
[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1". Most recent version of the benchmark at the time of entry.
*[*] Beta drivers allowed*
[*] AMD Tess off allowed but will be indicated as such, LOD tweaks, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating" Follow HWBot Rules Here
[*] NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by FM sysinfo or gpuZ)


----------



## AdamK47

You know what I mean. You're just playing.

Me no likey the suicidy runs. Henceforth, me no likey HWbot.

The rules are there regardless. I'll play by those rules. Thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> *You know what I mean.* You're just playing.
> 
> Me no likey the suicidy runs. Henceforth, me no likey HWbot.
> 
> The rules are there regardless. I'll play by those rules. Thank you!


That's good...
Nope - not "just playing".


----------



## Mydog

@Jpmboy

I'm soooo sorry that I got you by a whole point









Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1555 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 5429

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4504569


----------



## Mydog

Now for an SLI run









Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1541 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 10193

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4505346


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - tok you long enough to catch up. Guess I'll have to run that bench again.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - tok you long enough to catch up. Guess I'll have to run that bench again.


Yeah I'm a slow old grandpa









Not done the clean install of Win 8.1 yet either


----------



## Jpmboy

i hooked up the w7 raid for mk11 and catZ but really can't get much done before monday


----------



## Joa3d43

^...yeah, long weekend, family life and big dinners ...at least I got some of those dreaded fan molex connectors fixed up, and uni-blocks transferred to 980s...but one of my relatives fancies himself as a great winemaker (really is not) ....I feel a splitting headache coming up from that blueberry wine


----------



## kx11

kx11 - i7 5930k @ 4.6 GHz - TitanX - 1476 MHz - 2027 MHz - Score = 5073



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6518047


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ^...yeah, long weekend, family life and big dinners ...at least I got some of those dreaded fan molex connectors fixed up, and uni-blocks transferred to 980s...but one of my relatives fancies himself as a great winemaker (really is not) ....I feel a splitting headache coming up from that blueberry wine


oh man - you got one of those too? My sister-in-law gives me a headache even when she doesn't bring her "new" wine. I'll stick to hops...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yeah I'm a slow old grandpa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not done the clean install of Win 8.1 yet either*


eh - can't be bothered with that. Bad enough I have to keep W7Pro around just so bot will accept anything. Hopefully they resolve this soon. W10 is ~ a month away. (and DX12 will be worth it. loaded the tech preview - look good)

gotta subject this 5960x and the 4960x rigs to a day of greasy-finger gaming (







)
they love 4K screens.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - can't be bothered with that. Bad enough I have to keep W7Pro around just so bot will accept anything. Hopefully they resolve this soon. W10 is ~ a month away. (and DX12 will be worth it. loaded the tech preview - look good)


I got Win7 Ultimate on two SSD's in raid0 hokked up to my R5E and a single with Win 8.1, It only takes about 20 min to reinstall but I'm lazy


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh man - you got one of those too? My sister-in-law gives me a headache even when she doesn't bring her "new" wine. I'll stick to hops...


...yeah, the joys of extended family







...said-same relative also does home made '''hops'''; I do like their layer cake decorated w/ mini marzipan / chocolate eggs though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> I'm soooo sorry that I got you by a whole point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1555 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 5429
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4504569
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Easy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Now for an SLI run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1541 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 10193
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4505346
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











...maybe not so easy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 - i7 5930k @ 4.6 GHz - TitanX - 1476 MHz - 2027 MHz - Score = 5073
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6518047











*Please read the instructions in the OP regarding requirements for a Top 10 Entry.*
One time gratuity.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X -- 10138

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4477755

( guess I forgot to post this.







)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X -- 10138
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4477755
> 
> ( guess I forgot to post this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## ssgwright

ssgwright -- 5820k @ 4.6 -- EVGA Titan X SC @ 1500/8000 -- score= 5232

gpu-z = http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7mryx


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ssgwright -- 5820k @ 4.6 -- EVGA Titan X SC @ 1500/8000 -- score= 5232
> 
> gpu-z = http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7mryx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Rejected for the following reasons:
Require the Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up) and you need to show the 3Dmark window (not the web page) in the screenshot with:
3DMark benchmark settings
3DMark overall score
3DMark subtest scores.

GPU-z validation isn't required.
You can re-do the screen easily by loading the (automatically saved) result and add the link to your post (3dmark.com/fs/44957) and I'll be pleased to update you.


----------



## Mydog

Hmm, looks like I got a boost from the new driver










Update
Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1535 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 5504

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4587110


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm, looks like I got a boost from the new driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5 GHz - TitanX - 1535 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 5504
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4587110
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











New first place!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New first place!


Thanks Kimir









I see the 350.12 WHQL driver is now approved by FM


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1586MHz -- 5515:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6669364*

EK block and skyn3t beta bios...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1586MHz -- 5515:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6669364*
> 
> EK block and skyn3t beta bios...


...nice , especially w/ older CPU ! ...and that VRAM again









...haven't run the Titan X for two weeks, but may be this weekend; so many new Bios and new driver..and hopefully, I finally get to run Titan X in Win 10 / FS/U


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1586MHz -- 5515:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6669364*
> 
> EK block and skyn3t beta bios...











*! New First Place !*

probably the best ram I've seen so far. nice. okay, so I have ~6 skyn3t beta bioses - which one are you using?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@Jpmboy

ptvolt-1 boosts to 1518MHz stock.. I was checking out Crysis 3 for half hour running 1550MHz, so 1518Mhz should be fine for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> ptvolt-1 boosts to 1518MHz stock.. I was checking out Crysis 3 for half hour running 1550MHz, so 1518Mhz should be fine for me.


thanks - yup, that's a good bios. I had a few issues with it that hadn't occurred before, but who knows what the root cause was.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Did he happen to make a bios for the 980's as well?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1586MHz -- 5515:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6669364*
> 
> EK block and skyn3t beta bios...


That memory









Very nice GPU you got there, wish it mine was as good









Finally got my EK back-plates installed today and of course seeing your results I had to hook the water cooler in the loop









Update

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.1 GHz - TitanX - 1542 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 5534

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4619332


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks mydog, you have the *cpu* I covet the most!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.4GHz - 4x TitanX - 1515 MHz - 2000 MHz - Score = 18408

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4618744

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/screen032_zpsscpgzclv.jpg.html


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please








*
Joa3d43* -- 5060X / 4.9G -- 1x TitanX 1564 / 2020 -- *SCORE 5544*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6329791


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice GPU you got there, wish it mine was as good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my EK back-plates installed today and of course seeing your results I had to hook the water cooler in the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.1 GHz - TitanX - 1542 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 5534
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4619332
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.4GHz - 4x TitanX - 1515 MHz - 2000 MHz - Score = 18408
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4618744
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/screen032_zpsscpgzclv.jpg.html











Boom, first place by a long shot!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Joa3d43* -- 5060X / 4.9G -- 1x TitanX 1564 / 2020 -- *SCORE 5544*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6329791
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











New first place!
You've got the wrong link in there, fixed it for you.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New first place![/CENTER]
> You've got the wrong link in there, fixed it for you.


...oops







- tx !


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha* - i7 5960X @ 4.40GHz - 3x EVGA GTX-Titan X SC - 1430 MHz - 2003 MHz - Score = *12503*







Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6687403


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha* - i7 5960X @ 4.40GHz - 3x EVGA GTX-Titan X SC - 1430 MHz - 2003 MHz - Score = *12503*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6687403











New first place in 3 way!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New first place in 3 way!


I'll go ahead and take that....









*jcde7ago* - i7 5960x @ 4.5 GHz - 3x GTX Titan X - 1553 MHz - 2053 MHz - Score = *12710*



Link - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6665205


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'll go ahead and take that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jcde7ago* - i7 5960x @ 4.5 GHz - 3x GTX Titan X - 1553 MHz - 2053 MHz - Score = *12710*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6665205


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.
[*] CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ required for any Top 10.*

Yes, CPUz, all the three tabs are required. Re-do the screen and you're good to go.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.
> [*] CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ required for any Top 10.*
> 
> Yes, CPUz, all the three tabs are required. Re-do the screen and you're good to go.


Done! Not sure how I overlooked those tabs...derp.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Done! Not sure how I overlooked those tabs...derp.


perfect. and..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'll go ahead and take that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jcde7ago* - i7 5960x @ 4.5 GHz - 3x GTX Titan X - 1553 MHz - 2053 MHz - Score = *12710*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6665205











New first place in 3 way!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.25GHz - 3x TitanX - 1504 MHz - 2000 MHz - Score = 14582

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4635556

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/FSU 14582 tri sli_zpskrvc7mfx.jpg.html


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.25GHz - 3x TitanX - 1504 MHz - 2000 MHz - Score = 14582
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4635556
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











New first place in 3 way!
btw, your screen is so tiny, I can barely see anything. Good thing is, I can still pull the good screen from hwbot.








Wait, no I can't, seems like you've put the wrong screen on your hwbot sub for 3DMark Ultra, ok gotcha on photobucket.


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Yungbenny911 -- 5930k @4.5GHz -- GTX 970 SLI @1658Mhz (core), 1928Mhz (mem) -- 5989:*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4638111


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 -- 5930k @4.5GHz -- GTX 970 SLI @1658Mhz (core), 1928Mhz (mem) -- 5989:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4638111











Secondary rig? I see you've got an entry with 4930K and 980SLI with better score. Push that 5930K, I'm sure it can do better than that.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I switched to X99, and also got rid of my 980's (long story). My 5930k can do better, but i need about 1.5v to bench at 4.7Ghz







. I'm not comfortable pushing it that far for a few points lol.

I'll focus more on the GPU's, and see if i can get 1750Mhz (core). That run at 1658Mhz was way too smooth lol. I'll push it until i start getting hiccups here and there.


----------



## Shogon

Shogon --- 4790k @ 4.4 GHz --- Titan X 1558 / 7908 --- 5251


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Shogon --- 4790k @ 4.4 GHz --- Titan X 1558 / 7908 --- 5251
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## marc0053

Ambient water temp of 23C ish and load in the mid 30Cs
marc_0053 i7 5960x @ 4.8 GHz - GTX Titan X (Skyn3t beta bios) 1560 MHz - 8118 MHz - Score = 5563
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6728282


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Ambient water temp of 23C ish and load in the mid 30Cs
> marc_0053 i7 5960x @ 4.8 GHz - GTX Titan X (Skyn3t beta bios) 1560 MHz - 8118 MHz - Score = 5563
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6728282
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











New First Place !


----------



## Mydog

Update

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.15 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1546 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 10317

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4699585


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.15 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1546 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 10317
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4699585











Nice.... I see you now have an Nvidia card.








Which bios?


----------



## marc0053

Small update:
marc_0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X (Skyn3t beta bios) 1572 MHz - 8260 MHz - Score = 5591
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6793176?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Great score marc!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.... I see you now have an Nvidia card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bios?


The 1.312V bios


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Small update:
> marc_0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X (Skyn3t beta bios) 1572 MHz - 8260 MHz - Score = 5591
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6793176?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> The 1.312V bios


Yeah - I haven't seen any benefit of "1,312" volts in the bios.. it still only loads to 1.274V same as 1.281V (which is what the OEM bios is set to on the clock table) as far as I can measure.


----------



## Mydog

Update

Another small improvement

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.15 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1546 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 5549

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4714523


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> Another small improvement
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 5.15 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1546 MHz - 2055 MHz - Score = 5549
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4714523
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











That bring you to the second place!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*Update please...*

*MrTOOSHORT -- 4930k @4.66GHz -- TITAN-X @1609Mhz /8712MHz -- 5558:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4736476*

Thanks.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *Update please...*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 4930k @4.66GHz -- TITAN-X @1609Mhz /8712MHz -- 5558:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4736476*
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Vici0us

Update:

i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz | CFX X2 R9 290's @ 1120 / 1425 | Score: 5088

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4744024


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Update:
> 
> i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz | CFX X2 R9 290's @ 1120 / 1425 | Score: 5088
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4744024
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Remember that if your score is going to be in the top10, you must include CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ. Not the case here, but one day maybe...


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Update:
> 
> i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz | CFX X2 R9 290's @ 1120 / 1425 | Score: 5088
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4744024
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that if your score is going to be in the top10, you must include CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ. Not the case here, but one day maybe...
Click to expand...

Oh I remember! I knew, I wasn't gonna be in top 10. Maybe if I get X2 GTX 980 Ti's when they come out or next gen 14nm cards then I just might get lucky.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Gabrielzm (aka Bazooo in 3dmark) -- 5960x @ 4500 -- Tx Sli @ 1510 / memory default



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4628945


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Oh I remember! I knew, I wasn't gonna be in top 10. Maybe if I get X2 GTX 980 Ti's when they come out or next gen 14nm cards then I just might get lucky.


It was a reminder for everyone, see...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Gabrielzm (aka Bazooo in 3dmark) -- 5960x @ 4500 -- Tx Sli @ 1510 / memory default
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4628945


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It was a reminder for everyone, see...
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


Yeah I saw after I posted...This is a run from weeks ago so I didn't know of this thread and the rules at that time...


----------



## Kimir

Been over a month that the CPU-z and GPUz requirement have been made.
You could just load the score, pop the cpu/gpuz and you're good to go. Love the autosave feature of 3Dmark (I miss that on 3D11 when you finish the run and load the apps for screen and you freeze, bouhaaaaa







).


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Been over a month that the CPU-z and GPUz requirement have been made.
> You could just load the score, pop the cpu/gpuz and you're good to go. Love the autosave feature of 3Dmark (I miss that on 3D11 when you finish the run and load the apps for screen and you freeze, bouhaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Oh ok. Updating then:

Gabrielzm (aka Bazooo in 3dmark) -- 5960x @ 4500 -- Tx Sli @ 1510 / memory default



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4628945


----------



## craftyhack

Here is mine, I got this 4/26, posted about it in TX thread, didn't know about this one, very cool!

craftyhack --- 4790k @4.4GHz --- Titan X 1590 / 8012 --- 5447

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4679391

I am rebuilding right now, once finished will OC the CPU/RAM as well to see if that helps at all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Oh ok. Updating then:
> 
> Gabrielzm (aka Bazooo in 3dmark) -- 5960x @ 4500 -- Tx Sli @ 1510 / memory default
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4628945











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> Here is mine, I got this 4/26, posted about it in TX thread, didn't know about this one, very cool!
> 
> craftyhack --- 4790k @4.4GHz --- Titan X 1590 / 8012 --- 5447
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4679391
> 
> I am rebuilding right now, once finished will OC the CPU/RAM as well to see if that helps at all.


----------



## Vici0us

Messed around a bit more.

i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz | CFX X2 R9 290's @ 1127 / 1450 | Score: 5090

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4752307


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Messed around a bit more.
> 
> i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz | CFX X2 R9 290's @ 1127 / 1450 | Score: 5090
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4752307
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

MrTOOSHORT -- 4930K @4.7GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz /8740MHz -- 5593:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6885203*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 4930K @4.7GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz /8740MHz -- 5593:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6885203*












that vram


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 4930K @4.7GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz /8740MHz -- 5593:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6885203*


Impressive mate for a non frank card. You are a master Mr.







What bios are you in?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 4930K @4.7GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz /8740MHz -- 5593:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6885203*










...just got back from some travel, and seeing some amazing scores !


----------



## spacin9

spacin9 -- 5820K @ 4.75 Ghz -- Titan X @ 1550 mhz / 8400 mhz -- 5486

Revised...new validation link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4799089


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> spacin9 -- 5820K @ 4.75 Ghz -- Titan X @ 1550 mhz / 8400 mhz -- 5486
> 
> Revised...new validation link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4799089
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I'll allow it for that time, but please read the instruction everyone. It's really not that hard.
"FULL Screenshot *including the 3DMark window* with the result", Chrome page with the result isn't the 3DMark window.
See the hwbot screen:


----------



## spacin9

I thought the validation link would prove the result. My bad. Let me revise my other two submission in the other threads pls.


----------



## Kimir

The validation proves it, yes. You don't have to revise the other thread, I'm sure I'm the only one that is a bit pernickety for such thing.


----------



## Ascendor81

jscheema/Ascendor - [email protected] - Asus GTX Titan X @1489Mhz/1903Ghz - Score: 4980 - (Cyclops BIOS 1.281V) - GTX 980 Hybrid AIO Cooler

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7070114?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice but you can surely muster a bit more and get into the 5,000 milestone!


----------



## Maxxamillion

Maxxamillion - i7 5960x @ 4.5 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1538 MHz - 2025 MHz - Score = 10033

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4899576


----------



## ssgwright

ssgwright --- 5820k @ 4.6 --- Titan X 1525/4000 --- 5348
validation


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> jscheema/Ascendor - [email protected] - Asus GTX Titan X @1489Mhz/1903Ghz - Score: 4980 - (Cyclops BIOS 1.281V) - GTX 980 Hybrid AIO Cooler
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7070114?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxamillion*
> 
> Maxxamillion - i7 5960x @ 4.5 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1538 MHz - 2025 MHz - Score = 10033
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4899576
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> img]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2463397/[/img]











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ssgwright --- 5820k @ 4.6 --- Titan X 1525/4000 --- 5348
> validation


----------



## Ascendor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice but you can surely muster a bit more and get into the 5,000 milestone!


I do not get it. I am using Cyclops 1.281V custom bios, GTX 980 Hybrid cooler, if I increase any more, card is unstable.

I looked at your results, and your core is about 300+Mhz less than mine, but memory is tiny bit faster, how did you get such a high score?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> I do not get it. I am using Cyclops 1.281V custom bios, GTX 980 Hybrid cooler, if I increase any more, card is unstable.
> 
> I looked at your results, and your core is about 300+Mhz less than mine, but memory is tiny bit faster, how did you get such a high score?


HIs physics score crushes your's because of his 6 core CPU.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@jscheema
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> HIs physics score crushes your's because of his 6 core CPU.


This...

And also my gpu core clock is 1616Mhz as per Afterburner graph.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Also, what speed memory is being used? I've gotten noticeably better results with my 2400MHz kit than others running 1600/1866. It isn't leaps and bounds better, but it's still enough for a few positions on HWBot ^_^


----------



## Ascendor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Also, what speed memory is being used? I've gotten noticeably better results with my 2400MHz kit than others running 1600/1866. It isn't leaps and bounds better, but it's still enough for a few positions on HWBot ^_^


1866


----------



## Ascendor81

Got my second Asus Titan X in today.









jscheema/Ascendor - [email protected] - 2xAsus GTX Titan X SLI @1277Mhz/1903Ghz - Score: 8656 - (Stock BIOS) - 2xGTX 980 Hybrid AIO Cooler

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7111202?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> Got my second Asus Titan X in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jscheema/Ascendor - [email protected] - 2xAsus GTX Titan X SLI @1277Mhz/1903Ghz - Score: 8656 - (Stock BIOS) - 2xGTX 980 Hybrid AIO Cooler
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7111202?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ascendor81

Update.

jscheema/Ascendor - [email protected] - 2xAsus GTX Titan X SLI @1277Mhz/2003Ghz - Score: 9151 - (Asus custom BIOS 1.275V) - 2xGTX 980 Hybrid AIO Cooler

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7120971?

So, I made a modification. Added a pull fan to the other side of the radiator on both my GTX 980 Hybrid coolers radiators. Dropped max load temp by 5c on each card. Maxes out at 51c, instead of 56c before. Had to borrow 2 diagonal long screws from the existing fan+radiator combo, and use them on the new fan to pull out of the case.

Updated Score:


Here is a photo:

Before:


After:


----------



## steadly2004

steadly2004 -- 5930K @ 4600 -- TitanX @ 1504 / 3758

Score 5162 GPU 5104

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7121017?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jscheema*
> 
> Update.
> 
> jscheema/Ascendor - [email protected] - 2xAsus GTX Titan X SLI @1277Mhz/2003Ghz - Score: 9151 - (Asus custom BIOS 1.275V) - 2xGTX 980 Hybrid AIO Cooler
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7120971?
> 
> So, I made a modification. Added a pull fan to the other side of the radiator on both my GTX 980 Hybrid coolers radiators. Dropped max load temp by 5c on each card. Maxes out at 51c, instead of 56c before. Had to borrow 2 diagonal long screws from the existing fan+radiator combo, and use them on the new fan to pull out of the case.
> 
> Updated Score:
> 
> 
> Here is a photo:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Open up two more cpuZ with the memory and mainboard tabs showing next time - Top 10 Entry requirements








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> steadly2004 -- 5930K @ 4600 -- TitanX @ 1504 / 3758
> 
> Score 5162 GPU 5104
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7121017?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- 5960X at 5.1GHz -- Titan X at 1554/2053

Score 5615 GPU 5474

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4942152


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- 5960X at 5.1GHz -- Titan X at 1554/2053
> 
> Score 5615 GPU 5474
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4942152



New First Place !


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 5960x @ 4.5 - 2way SLI Titan fossils @ 1333mhz/7000mhz - *5944
*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7142258


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 5960x @ 4.5 - 2way SLI Titan fossils @ 1333mhz/7000mhz - *5944
> *
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7142258











Not fossils.... 'Artifacts".


----------



## spacin9

spacin9 -- 5820K @ 4.6 Ghz -- Titan X @ 1575 / 4150 -- *5595*

GPU -- 5512

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4977755


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> spacin9 -- 5820K @ 4.6 Ghz -- Titan X @ 1575 / 4150 -- *5595*
> GPU -- 5512
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4977755


"Pending review"

edit:

*Rejected as a single card entry.*


----------



## spacin9

spacin9 -- 5820K @ 4.7 Ghz -- Titan X @ 1594 / 4100 -- *5629*

GPU -- 5573

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4986833


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> spacin9 -- 5820K @ 4.7 Ghz -- Titan X @ 1594 / 4100 -- *5629*
> 
> GPU -- 5573
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4986833











Accepted in two card entry
"NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by FM sysinfo or gpuZ)"


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> spacin9 -- 5820K @ 4.7 Ghz -- Titan X @ 1594 / 4100 -- *5629*
> 
> GPU -- 5573
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4986833


Awesome score and congratz on 1st place!
Just curious as to why your 3Dmark tab shows 2 gpu? GTX 650 as physics?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Awesome score and congratz on 1st place!
> Just curious as to why your 3Dmark tab shows 2 gpu? GTX 650 as physics?


ugh - that's what I get for updating not on a PC.

thanks for pointing it out Marc0053

Gonna have to move both entries to 2 card:

"_NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by FM sysinfo or gpuZ)_"


----------



## Kimir

I missed it as well, only checked that required cpu-z tab were here and FS like valid.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I missed it as well, only checked that required cpu-z tab were here and FS like valid.


yeah - unfortunate - edit to Pending review. I already deleted the entry from the google sheet.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - unfortunate - edit to Pending review. I already deleted the entry from the google sheet.


Saw that, added it into the two card entry with both card in description.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Saw that, added it into the two card entry with both card in description.


Thanks Kimir.


----------



## spacin9

Ahh that's a total negative and shens on all of you. You're cheating me out of my score. That GTX 650 Ti has NOTHING to do with it and ALL you guys know it. It's just a physx card and the benchmark doesn't access it. If anything, it's a hinderance, taking up PCI-e lanes.

And none of you noticed when I was scoring 2-4-5th place in this test and others. It's a valid single GPU score through 3D Mark.

It's only when I scored 1st did you care.



I want my score restored to first RIGHT NOW. Or I never post another score again. And I know I can score the same again without the card.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hey @spacin9, might want to fully read the rules next time, as such is clearly stated in the OP. Also, if it happens, instead of getting all defensive simply say "ah, my bad" and do what the rest of us do when we make a mistake - re-run, and accept it as a fact of life. We all make mistakes.

They're also human as well, and things can occasionally be missed. It happens. I've had submissions on HWBot flagged for missing items, incorrect windows open (usually it's two CPU-Z CPU tabs, instead of CPU and Motherboard), and even twice because I was tired after several hours of benching I've inadvertantly posted a 3dMark11 screenshot for a Firestrike submission.

It happens, it's life, deal with it like a mature adult and just follow the rules. Break records, be they personal, team, country, or world... Instead of breaking people's opinions of a submission someone made and the impressions people may have of said person.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Ahh that's a total negative and shens on all of you. You're cheating me out of my score. That GTX 650 Ti has NOTHING to do with it and ALL you guys know it. It's just a physx card and the benchmark doesn't access it. If anything, it's a hinderance, taking up PCI-e lanes.
> 
> And none of you noticed when I was scoring 2-4-5th place in this test and others. It's a valid single GPU score through 3D Mark.
> 
> It's only when I scored 1st did you care.
> 
> 
> 
> I want my score restored to first RIGHT NOW. Or I never post another score again. And I know I can score the same again without the card.


Had you read the proper way to post a score, then this wouldn't happen. If they let you slide, then they have to let everyone else slide. But, instructions are clear and were posted way before you posted a score. unplug your PhysX card and repost your score, not fair to those who have to do it, especially when it's a top 3 score. I doubt anyone is going to care if don't post here again.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hey @spacin9, might want to fully read the rules next time, as such is clearly stated in the OP. Also, if it happens, instead of getting all defensive simply say "ah, my bad" and do what the rest of us do when we make a mistake - re-run, and accept it as a fact of life. We all make mistakes.
> 
> They're also human as well, and things can occasionally be missed. It happens. I've had submissions on HWBot flagged for missing items, incorrect windows open (usually it's two CPU-Z CPU tabs, instead of CPU and Motherboard), and even twice because I was tired after several hours of benching I've inadvertantly posted a 3dMark11 screenshot for a Firestrike submission.
> 
> It happens, it's life, deal with it like a mature adult and just follow the rules. Break records, be they personal, team, country, or world... Instead of breaking people's opinions of a submission someone made and the impressions people may have of said person.


bull pucky...

I got the top score and you guys bounced it for jealousy on a technicality. The operative words are VALID SINGLE GPU score by 3DMark itself. If the 650 Ti had ANY effect, my score would have been invalid. I hid nothing and posted ALL my scores so the Ti could be easily seen.

I want ALL my scores taken down from all the boards. I don't deal with cheaters.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> bull pucky...
> 
> I got the top score and you guys bounced it for jealousy on a technicality. The operative words are VALID SINGLE GPU score by 3DMark itself. If the 650 Ti had ANY effect, my score would have been invalid. I hid nothing and posted ALL my scores so the Ti could be easily seen.
> 
> I want ALL my scores taken down from all the boards. I don't deal with cheaters.


No one said your 650ti gave you a boost. I'm not jealous either, just gotta follow guidelines for posting. I don't understand how hard can it be for you to re-run the benchmark properly? Instead you're mad and calling people jealous because you failed to read instructions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Ahh that's a total negative and shens on all of you. You're cheating me out of my score. That GTX 650 Ti has NOTHING to do with it and ALL you guys know it. It's just a physx card and the benchmark doesn't access it. If anything, it's a hinderance, taking up PCI-e lanes.
> 
> And none of you noticed when I was scoring 2-4-5th place in this test and others. It's a valid single GPU score through 3D Mark.
> 
> It's only when I scored 1st did you care.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I want my score restored to first RIGHT NOW*. Or I never post another score again. And I know I can score the same again without the card.


*No.*
sorry - I have to go back and examine any previous entries you (and others) have with dual cards submitted as a single card score. By your logic, if I disable SLI and off load physX to my other titan.. that's a one card score? Nah.
And the FutureMark entry will be "noticed" soon, I'm sure.

If the 650 is not contributing, then just switch it off or pull the card and run it again. What's the big deal?

@spacin9 - I found these 3 entries. Each suffers from the same rule violation:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/1040_20#post_23894625
http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/1080_20#post_23982505
http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/1080_20#post_23987692

sorry man. Make an entry according to the rules in the OP and you're good.


----------



## Gunslinger.

I wonder if my score is not bugged low after comparing subtest scores.

I beat his GT1, lost GT2 by hair, CRUSHED his physics, and essentially tied his combined score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I wonder if my score is not bugged low after comparing subtest scores.
> 
> I beat his GT1, lost GT2 by hair, CRUSHED his physics, and essentially tied his combined score.


lol - or the other way 'round.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Sorry if this may seem off topic but I'm assuming if I wanted to run Fire strike ultra benchmark I would need a 4K monitor is that right? since Fire Strike Extreme is based more on 2560x1440 resolution and Fire Strike Ultra is more geared towards 4K just would like to know for sure thank you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA KING*
> 
> Sorry if this may seem off topic but I'm assuming if I wanted to run Fire strike ultra benchmark I would need a 4K monitor is that right? since Fire Strike Extreme is based more on 2560x1440 resolution and Fire Strike Ultra is more geared towards 4K just would like to know for sure thank you.


Nope, you can run it with any monitor you have. I've done my runs on a BenQ V2210, which is an old, ancient widescreen that runs at 1080p. Firestrike Ultra renders it at 4k, then downsamples the output to whatever you're running for a monitor.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - between this bench thread and Heaven 4.0.. it's 2-cards as one day.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> No one said your 650ti gave you a boost. I'm not jealous either, just gotta follow guidelines for posting. I don't understand how hard can it be for you to re-run the benchmark properly? Instead you're mad and calling people jealous because you failed to read instructions.


Because it takes forever to go over and over tweaking things exactly perfectly to get those extra 20-30 pts. I did it straight up and legitimately.

Now I told TTboy or whatever his name is, since ALL my submissions have the 650 Ti with the score. They are ALL invalid and I want them taken down.

It's because I'm not one of the boys around here that my score got bounced. I knew it when I got second place before I got first I was in for trouble. But that's okay...

You tell me to act like an adult.. you all swarmed like little noblets to get my score bounced on some BS. Have your laugh enjoy it, you've earned it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I wonder if my score is not bugged low after comparing subtest scores.
> 
> I beat his GT1, lost GT2 by hair, CRUSHED his physics, and essentially tied his combined score.


I beat you fair and square.. and you know it. Beat my score that got bounced, if your score was so unfair. It should be EASY for you. Do it.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nope, you can run it with any monitor you have. I've done my runs on a BenQ V2210, which is an old, ancient widescreen that runs at 1080p. Firestrike Ultra renders it at 4k, then downsamples the output to whatever you're running for a monitor.


Okay thanks for the information.







I was at first under the impression that I would need to upgrade my monitor lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA KING*
> 
> Okay thanks for the information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at first under the impression that I would need to upgrade my monitor lol


There was some mention back when the bench was new that running a 1080p monitor would give slightly higher scores, in comparison to running a 4k monitor. No idea if this is still happening or was just a bug in one of the first couple of versions.

Firestrike Ultra is soooooo pretty to watch.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> There was some mention back when the bench was new that running a 1080p monitor would give slightly higher scores, in comparison to running a 4k monitor. No idea if this is still happening or was just a bug in one of the first couple of versions.
> 
> Firestrike Ultra is soooooo pretty to watch.


I bet it is nice man. might give it a try once I can get my other setup up







thanks


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I beat you fair and square.. and you know it. Beat my score that got bounced, if your score was so unfair. It should be EASY for you. Do it.


You sound like a little spoiled brat with all your whining, grow up already, it's just a freaking benchmark score.


----------



## BigMack70

BigMack70 --- 5930k @ 4.625 GHz --- 2x Titan X SLI @ 1470/8000 --- 8720

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4984175



Figured I'd better update my score now that I'm on X99. Not that CPU matters much in this bench. Now to see if I can get this test to pass at 1500 MHz+


----------



## Jpmboy

okay - so - you're 9. Make the best run you can with a single card and your new score will be added. Your previous scores do not comply with (sorry, _follow the_) the rules for entries in this Bench Thread. Every leading score gets scrutinized by the referees (cough) and more so by the community. That said, to submit a leading score while knowingly violating the Entry Rules... well, expect more going forward. The veracity of any community, and friendly, competition is only as valid as the players. I view this as us against the machine, not against eachother .. since there is no "prize".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> BigMack70 --- 5930k @ 4.625 GHz --- 2x Titan X SLI @ 1470/8000 --- 8720
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4984175
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd better update my score now that I'm on X99. Not that CPU matters much in this bench. Now to see if I can get this test to pass at 1500 MHz+












... thanks.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> There was some mention back when the bench was new that running a 1080p monitor would give slightly higher scores, in comparison to running a 4k monitor. No idea if this is still happening or was just a bug in one of the first couple of versions.


Interesting... just tested; can confirm that this is an issue. I just re-tested at the exact same clocks and settings as posted a few posts above, except I had my monitor resolution set at 1080p instead of 4k. Boosted my score up to 8843... pretty odd stuff, the graphics subscore went up while combined went down. So here's the new submission:

BigMack70 --- 5930k @ 4.625 GHz --- 2x Titan X SLI @ 1470/8000 --- 8843

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7204569?



Perhaps the OP should have a recommendation that the bench be run at 1080p monitor resolution for a level playing field?


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no inspiration needed - you already beat yourself.
> 
> calm down - don't get banned over a silly benchmark.


I'll be real good from now on. Don't bring down the ban hammer I skared of it. Can I be's in second again please oh please mister Jpm... is this okay or do you needs the NASA to verify my score? Oh that *5615* is looking SOOOO far away right now massa...I'll just be happy with my pork rinds on my belly and take second place if you'll let me kind sir.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I'll be real good from now on. Don't bring down the ban hammer I skared of it. Can I be's in second again please oh please mister Jpm... is this okay or do you needs the NASA to verify my score? Oh that *5615* is looking SOOOO far away right now massa...I'll just be happy with my pork rinds on my belly and take second place if you'll let me kind sir.


I Still don't see a valid entry.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- 5960X at 5.38GHz -- Titan X at 1579/2003 Score: 5681

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4995296



Could you hear me beating my chest and giving my best Tarzan yell?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Could you hear me beating my chest and giving my best Tarzan yell?










Great score!


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- 5960X at 5.38GHz -- Titan X at 1579/2003 Score: 5681
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4995296
> 
> 
> 
> Could you hear me beating my chest and giving my best Tarzan yell?


With that rig, it's about time. And you still didn't beat my GPU score so...but way to go! Yay!

I'm actually relieved... I'm not going to beat that. I can finally go back to gaming now. Thanks.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Interesting... just tested; can confirm that this is an issue. I just re-tested at the exact same clocks and settings as posted a few posts above, except I had my monitor resolution set at 1080p instead of 4k. Boosted my score up to 8843... pretty odd stuff, the graphics subscore went up while combined went down. So here's the new submission:
> 
> BigMack70 --- 5930k @ 4.625 GHz --- 2x Titan X SLI @ 1470/8000 --- 8843
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7204569?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the OP should have a recommendation that the bench be run at 1080p monitor resolution for a level playing field?


I noticed the same thing a while back, had better score with a 1080p screen than my 4k one (that I returned since then, I'm in 1440p now).
There are a bunch of optimisation you can do to boost your score, this one is marginal compared to other that are mostly kept secret in the bench scene. xD










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- 5960X at 5.38GHz -- Titan X at 1579/2003 Score: 5681
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4995296
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you hear me beating my chest and giving my best Tarzan yell?











Have you tried the new 353.06 driver? I suppose you already know all the optimization that can be done for FS, no need to tell you about it .


----------



## spacin9

By the way for what it's worth... nothing. But I'm going to say it anyway.

This rule is *conditional,* based on SLi and Crossfire. And I had neither. You can't even interpret your own rules correctly. I was so mad I didn't even read the excuse you used.

"NOTE: _*Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score*_. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by FM sysinfo or gpuZ)"

It was IMPOSSIBLE for me to be in SLI or Crossfire. That why I was never worried about the 650 Ti because it's not part of the test. You got own rule WRONG. The second part of the rule was conditional (E.G.) on the first.

Simple logic

If A, then B. If no A, then no B. Talking to myself like logic prevails here.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> With that rig, it's about time. And you still didn't beat my GPU score so...but way to go! Yay!
> 
> I'm actually relieved... I'm not going to beat that. I can finally go back to gaming now. Thanks.


Well then why did you say anything unless you were jealous that you were beaten? A real dude would have said. "That score looks legit to me.. I got my work cut out for me to outscore him. Should be no problem."

See what I did there?







Enjoy your gaming.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I'll be real good from now on. Don't bring down the ban hammer I skared of it. Can I be's in second again please oh please mister Jpm... is this okay or do you needs the NASA to verify my score? Oh that *5615* is looking SOOOO far away right now massa...I'll just be happy with my pork rinds on my belly and take second place if you'll let me kind sir.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Well then why did you say anything unless you were jealous that you were beaten? A real dude would have said. "That score looks legit to me.. I got my work cut out for me to outscore him. Should be no problem."
> 
> See what I did there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your gaming.


What are you even talking about. I acquiesced and said I probably couldn't beat your $1500 mobo+cpu combo. I can't beat you. You win. But you still didn't beat my GPU score. I'm glad you got a 30 core CPU and you could jack up your physics through the roof. I'm not jealous at all. I wanted *my score* to be accepted as it should be..that's all. I have no problem with you wrecking my score. Just get your GPU score up and make it the total package. It's funny.. all that OC'd CPU power and you still couldn't break 20 fps on test 2. You gotta practice that bud... like I did. Over and over and over again until I finally EARNED that score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> By the way for what it's worth... nothing. But I'm going to say it anyway.
> 
> This rule is *conditional,* based on SLi and Crossfire. And I had neither. You can't even interpret your own rules correctly. I was so mad I didn't even read the excuse you used.
> 
> "NOTE: _*Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score*_. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by FM sysinfo or gpuZ)"
> 
> It was IMPOSSIBLE for me to be in SLI or Crossfire. That why I was never worried about the 650 Ti because it's not part of the test. You got own rule WRONG. The second part of the rule was conditional (E.G.) on the first.
> 
> Simple logic
> 
> If A, then B. If no A, then no B. Talking to myself like logic prevails here.


Read the rule in it entirety, 'no other card detected'. there is no conditional clause in that statement, your validation shows a secondary card and identifies it.
Fail again.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ssgwright

lol dude totally mad he got beat... grow up... "my gpu score better" lol


----------



## Jpmboy

time to move on and not feed the troll.

blocked - so I won't see his posts anyway.

joke is, he's probably using a bios he got for free from someone helping him. hope it's not one of mine.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- 5960X at 5.38GHz -- Titan X at 1579/2003 Score: 5681
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4995296
> 
> 
> 
> Could you hear me beating my chest and giving my best Tarzan yell?


Amazing score Gun!!
Since my last FSU submission with 5591 I haven't been able to replicate it but will work on it.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> lol dude totally mad he got beat... grow up...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> time to move on and not feed the troll.
> 
> blocked - so I won't see his posts anyway.
> 
> joke is, he's probably using a bios he got for free from someone helping him. hope it's not one of mine.


sry couldn't help myself.... guess I get annoyed easily


----------



## Kimir

Hmm... fair enough, it's no "SLI" either, score removed. moving on.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Just get your GPU score up and make it the total package. It's funny.. all that OC'd CPU power and you still couldn't break 20 fps on test 2. You gotta practice that bud... like I did. Over and over and over again until I finally EARNED that score.


It's got nothing to do with practice, my card's core maxes out at 1579 for this bench, there is no way to increase my GPU score any farther that what it is. The only thing I can do is focus on the physics and combined scores, as well as OS/driver tweaking.

Here is a run just for you. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4995685


----------



## Jpmboy

Score (5629) which was the root cause of this nonsense has been removed from FM HOF and flagged as invalid.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> It's got nothing to do with practice, my card's core maxes out at 1579 for this bench, there is no way to increase my GPU score any farther that what it is. The only thing I can do is focus on the physics and combined scores, as well as OS/driver tweaking.
> 
> Here is a run just for you. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4995685


what a guy... dedicates a score to a fallen fellow.


----------



## D3LTA KING

LOL good one gun been reading some of the posts on this man oh man I like how you posted on your results lol I sure hope he see's that what go's around comes around

Made this run just for a special person, spacin9


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA KING*
> 
> Made this run just for a special person, spacin9


lol, LOD tweak is no joke.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> lol, LOD tweak is no joke.


how many runs to tune in on the best LOD? I've barely played with it.


----------



## Kimir

1 run, it's set and forget here. XD


----------



## Gunslinger.

First run.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> First run.


lol- i don't know the magic number.


----------



## Kimir

kimir --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1622/2100Mhz --- 4252

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062925


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> kimir --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1622/2100Mhz --- 4252
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062925


----------



## Kimir

I just noticed that my screen didn't had the cpu-z tabs, no matter, today I have another bios to try on the 980KPE and I'll do it right this time.








That was supposed to be quick test til I finish downloading the newest 3DMark version, and only for testing purpose of the 980KPE bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I just noticed that my screen didn't had the cpu-z tabs, no matter, today I have another bios to try on the 980KPE and I'll do it right this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was supposed to be quick test til I finish downloading the newest 3DMark version, and only for testing purpose of the 980KPE bios.


Not required for that entry?


----------



## Kimir

No matter, I'm being the one itching about that, must do it properly.
I like to have all my results screens looking the same way anyway.


----------



## Kimir

Oh well, couldn't reach 4300, not today at least.

Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.6Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1630/2128Mhz --- 4289

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5072711


----------



## jdstock76

jdstock76 --- 5820K @ 4.4ghz --- EVGA 980ti SC @ 1509/1752 --- 4884

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7336596?


----------



## steadly2004

steadly2004 --- 5930K @ 4.66ghz --- EVGA TitanX SC @ 1533/3702 --- 5304

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7337437?



edited with a slightly higher score

My shot for the top 10 single cards







Using the Maxair2 bios It does throttle down to like 1518 at times, but whatevs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh well, couldn't reach 4300, not today at least.
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.6Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1630/2128Mhz --- 4289
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5072711











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> jdstock76 --- 5820K @ 4.4ghz --- EVGA 980ti SC @ 1509/1752 --- 4884
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7336596?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> steadly2004 --- 5930K @ 4.66ghz --- EVGA TitanX SC @ 1533/3702 --- 5304
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7337437?
> 
> edited with a slightly higher score
> My shot for the top 10 single cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the Maxair2 bios It does throttle down to like 1518 at times, but whatevs.


----------



## Kimir

I think you messed up a little on jdstock76 sub, it's not SLI, it's not Titan X.
I fixed it









It doesn't follow the hwbot screenshot format, but it's not top 10 so...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I think you messed up a little on jdstock76 sub, it's not SLI, it's not Titan X.
> I fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't follow the hwbot screenshot format, but it's not top 10 so...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's not a 5920K either.


----------



## Kimir

It was a typo, give a minute to the google spreadsheet to actualize... damnit


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It was a typo, give a minute to the google spreadsheet to actualize... damnit


Hahahaha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Hahahaha


eh - oops.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger --- 5960X @ 5.5ghz --- 3x Asus GTX 980 Matrix @ 1850/2153 --- 12675



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5142932


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger --- 5960X @ 5.5ghz --- 3x Asus GTX 980 Matrix @ 1850/2153 --- 12675
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5142932


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger --- 5960X @ 5.6ghz --- 2x Titan X at 1504-2028 --- 10255



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5154274


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger --- 5960X @ 5.6ghz --- 2x Titan X at 1504-2028 --- 10255
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5154274


----------



## thrgk

I know its not valid since I exited out of the 3dmark program, all I got is the 3dmark webpage record , but figure id share anyway, may try for a bit higher soon. This was max boost of 1570


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- X5650 @ 4.1GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC @ 1202/1700 -- 2832

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5203396


----------



## Xoriam

Help me figure this out guys!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1562100/what-effects-make-firestrike-ultra-look-so-smooth-at-30fps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N -- X5650 @ 4.1GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC @ 1202/1700 -- 2832
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5203396











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Help me figure this out guys!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1562100/what-effects-make-firestrike-ultra-look-so-smooth-at-30fps


lol - it can look like a slide show at times.








The bench renders the 4K image but does transmit it unless the monitor is 4k, right? So, IDK... maybe what you are seeing is a downsampling effect?


----------



## Xoriam

No, I have a 4k native monitor no downsampling involved.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> No, I have a 4k native monitor no downsampling involved.


So, with one 970 on ultra (native) it's butter smooth.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, with one 970 on ultra (native) it's butter smooth.


I don't know what you're trying to get at here, but I'm using overclocked 970s in SLI,
And WHEN it is running at 30fps+ it is smooth.
Whatever effects are being applied to it to give it that smoothness at 30fps+ is what i want to try to "inject"

Yet everything else looks like utter crap when running at those frame rates, be it other games or benchmarks this is what i'm trying to figure out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I don't know what you're trying to get at here, but I'm using overclocked 970s in SLI,
> And WHEN it is running at 30fps+ it is smooth.
> Whatever effects are being applied to it to give it that smoothness at 30fps+ is what i want to try to "inject"
> 
> Yet everything else looks like utter crap when running at those frame rates, be it other games or benchmarks this is what i'm trying to figure out.


ah - didn't understand exactly what you were asking. IDK, maybe your monitor? Otherwise, with v-synch off and a 60Hz 4K monitor it should be smooth one would think.
I'm sure you know that movies (like cinema) are only 24fps.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - didn't understand exactly what you were asking. IDK, maybe your monitor? Otherwise, with v-synch off and a 60Hz 4K monitor it should be smooth one would think.
> I'm sure you know that movies (like cinema) are only 24fps.


Yeah thats why my main guess is coming down to motion blur/the grain added to the image to make it seem more like film.

in games that run @60fps this monitor obviously looks amazing.
But there are certain titles i can not push that far on SLI 970s @4k.
(unfortunatly atm 980ti is equivilant to 900usd in most of europe.. so sucks to be me.)


----------



## marc0053

update:
marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X 1563 MHz / 2050 MHz - Score = 5622
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5233878


----------



## NoDoz

NoDoz --- 5930k @ 4.3ghz --- 2x Gigabyte 980ti G1's --- at 1493 / 7876 --- 8780



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7530741


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> update:
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X 1563 MHz / 2050 MHz - Score = 5622
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5233878











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> NoDoz --- 5930k @ 4.3ghz --- 2x Gigabyte 980ti G1's --- at 1493 / 7876 --- 8780
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7530741


----------



## jdstock76

jdstock76 --- 5820k @ 4.6ghz --- Gigabyte 980ti G1 --- at 1531/1790 --- 5004



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7612674?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> jdstock76 --- 5820k @ 4.6ghz --- Gigabyte 980ti G1 --- at 1531/1790 --- 5004
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7612674?


----------



## josephimports

josephimports --- 4790k @ 5.0GHz --- 2x Sapphire Fury X --- at 1125/570* --- 8150 Tessellation off. *Memory OC on GPU1 only.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7626340


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> josephimports --- 4790k @ 5.0GHz --- 2x Sapphire Fury X --- at 1125/570* --- 8150 Tessellation off. *Memory OC on GPU1 only.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7626340


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

*NOT AN ENTRY - Card is not yet recognized.

LaBestiaHumana - 5960X @4.5 - 980ti Classified 1554mhz, 1.2v, 3861memory. -- 5221

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7662723


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> *NOT AN ENTRY - Card is not yet recognized.
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 5960X @4.5 - 980ti Classified 1554mhz, 1.2v, 3861memory. -- 5221
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7662723


NICE !!!









I missed "autonotify" ... as usual. you're the first !


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> *NOT AN ENTRY - Card is not yet recognized.
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 5960X @4.5 - 980ti Classified 1554mhz, 1.2v, 3861memory. -- 5221
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7662723


Wow, looking lovely. How's it handle on Ultra?


----------



## Kimir

He wrote 5221 and added the link. xD


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He wrote 5221 and added the link. xD


That's what I get for quickly scanning on a mobile phone


----------



## Dimebagg

I would like to submit my scores please.

5930k and 980ti's

Dimebagg -- 5930k @ 4544ghz -- 980TI SLI SC @ 1540 / 8002
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5365939


----------



## Kimir

I'll be more than pleased to add you to the table, just edit your post and add the data line and validation link and you're good to go.








See first page for details.


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'll be more than pleased to add you to the table, just edit your post and add the data line and validation link and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See first page for details.


Is the edit better?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> Is the edit better?


Perfect.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> I would like to submit my scores please.
> 
> 5930k and 980ti's
> 
> Dimebagg -- 5930k @ 4544ghz -- 980TI SLI SC @ 1540 / 8002
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5365939


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 5930k @ 4,498 ghz -- Titan x SLi @ 1480 / 7940

Geforce driver 353.49



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7761657?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 5930k @ 4,498 ghz -- Titan x SLi @ 1480 / 7940
> Geforce driver 353.49
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7761657?


----------



## NapalmV5

NapalmV5 --- [email protected] --- [email protected]+240/+500 --- 17067

cpus air thermalright copper 120 and gpus air reference/bios cooled

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7806078












http://cdn.overclock.net/0/0b/0bf9b666_Untitled.jpeg


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> NapalmV5 --- [email protected] --- [email protected]+240/+500 --- 17067
> 
> cpus air thermalright copper 120 and gpus air reference/bios cooled
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7806078
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## deadwidesmile

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7811585?

-- Note: 353.49 nvidia hotfix drivers.

deadwidesmile -- [email protected] -- Nvidia Titan-X SLI -- 1520mhz/3850 -- 9194



CPU-Z: http://valid.x86.fr/v4tsxu
GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=en7nq


----------



## looniam

looniam --- *[email protected]* --- *980TI Classified 1501/3915* (+100/+412) --- *4916*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7814819

we doing drivers also? 353.38


----------



## Jpmboy

oops.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7811585?
> 
> -- Note: 353.49 nvidia hotfix drivers.
> 
> deadwidesmile -- [email protected] -- Nvidia Titan-X SLI -- 1520mhz/3850 -- 9194
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z: http://valid.x86.fr/v4tsxu
> GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=en7nq


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ required for any Top 10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> looniam --- *[email protected]* --- *980TI Classified 1501/3915* (+100/+412) --- *4916*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7814819
> 
> we doing drivers also? 353.38


No, driver is irrelevent
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
For a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by FM sysinfo or gpuZ)


----------



## looniam

ah oh, i think the refs are conferring . . .

i thought "the disable 2nd card" meant unlinking CFX/SLI.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I must be missing what I missed, ha. Figured I was a ways off of the ten.


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 5930k @ 4,398 ghz -- Titan x SLi @ 1506/ 7980

Geforce driver 353.49 *for Windows 10*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7820763?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 5930k @ 4,398 ghz -- Titan x SLi @ 1506/ 7980
> 
> Geforce driver 353.49 *for Windows 10*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7820763?


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
You are getting in the top10 with that score, therefore : "CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ required for any Top 10."


----------



## jim2point0

jim2point0 - 3770k @ 4.5 ghz -- Gigabyte G1 980 Ti @ 1531 / 8200



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5404627

EDIT: If that's not enough then it's too much effort to bother


----------



## rt123

@jim2point0 Nice result, but it will get rejected because you don't have the proper CPUz & GPUz windows open in the screenshot.

Look in the 1st post or any valid accepted result on this page, to see what you need to have.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Updated my results in original post to reflect correct format. Apologies!


----------



## Jpmboy

that's the problem with having a Top 10 rig


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the problem with having a Top 10 rig


Ha! 4790k checking in


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7811585?
> 
> -- Note: 353.49 nvidia hotfix drivers.
> 
> deadwidesmile -- [email protected] -- Nvidia Titan-X SLI -- 1520mhz/3850 -- 9194
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z: http://valid.x86.fr/v4tsxu
> GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=en7nq











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> jim2point0 - 3770k @ 4.5 ghz -- Gigabyte G1 980 Ti @ 1531 / 8200
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5404627
> 
> EDIT: If that's not enough then it's too much effort to bother


Once you are used to HWbot rules, it's pretty easy to follow them.


----------



## jim2point0

Just wanted to point out that in the OP, you have me down with a 4790k (I wish). It's just a 3770k.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Just wanted to point out that in the OP, you have me down with a 4790k (I wish). It's just a 3770k.


Fixed, thank.


----------



## wholeeo

Hopefully I did this right,

wholeeo --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- 2x 980 Ti SLI @ 1558/8200 --- 9407

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7828998?



Got over that 10,000 point graphics score.


----------



## Kimir

Almost








3DMark benchmark settings
3DMark overall score
3DMark subtest scores
CPU-Z CPU tab
CPU-Z Memory tab
CPU-Z Mainboard tab, if IGP has been used
GPU-Z Graphics Card tab (Rivatuner may be used if GPU-Z fails to correctly report the GPU)


----------



## wholeeo

I don't see what I'm missing from what you posted.


----------



## Kimir

CPU-Z CPU tab was missing, I see that you updated it, didn't F5 my tab before posting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Hopefully I did this right,
> 
> wholeeo --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- 2x 980 Ti SLI @ 1558/8200 --- 9407
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7828998?
> 
> 
> 
> Got over that 10,000 point graphics score.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Hopefully I did this right,
> 
> wholeeo --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- 2x 980 Ti SLI @ 1558/8200 --- 9407
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7828998?
> 
> 
> 
> Got over that 10,000 point graphics score.


Just had to go and blow up my score huh?


----------



## deadwidesmile

deadwidesmile -- 4790k @ 5.0ghz -- Titan-X SLI @ 1517/3903 -- 9346

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7831062?



CPU-Z: http://valid.x86.fr/01smt9
GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=78h4n

I'm coming for you, Wholeeo.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> deadwidesmile -- 4790k @ 5.0ghz -- Titan-X SLI @ 1517/3903 -- 9346
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming for you, Wholeeo.


lol, you OK?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Can't get it over 9400 for sure, heh. At 1530 core my memory clocks have to be dumped to 3800


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> deadwidesmile -- 4790k @ 5.0ghz -- Titan-X SLI @ 1517/3903 -- 9346
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming for you, Wholeeo.


Your memory tab is borked in there, I would let it go since your previous sub is ok, but you are missing the validation link. :/
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Your memory tab is borked in there, I would let it go since your previous sub is ok, but you are missing the validation link. :/
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


ah! Fixed. I knew I forgot something, heh.

*edit*

Fixed again. Holy crap I'm tired! Thanks for the patience.


----------



## Kimir

You must have misunderstood. No need for CPU-Z or GPU-Z validation, however, I do require Futuremark Validation Link.


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 5930k @ 4,199 ghz -- Titan x SLi @ 1372 / 8060 - Score 9049



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7833797?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 5930k @ 4,199 ghz -- Titan x SLi @ 1372 / 8060 - Score 9049
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7833797?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> deadwidesmile -- 4790k @ 5.0ghz -- Titan-X SLI @ 1517/3903 -- 9346
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7831062?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z: http://valid.x86.fr/01smt9
> GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=78h4n
> I'm coming for you, Wholeeo.


what bios are you using?


----------



## kx11

yay top 10 entry


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what bios are you using?


Still running Cyclops3 (1.281). It's a been rock solid beyond AB and PX both freaking out after a driver crash and it fails to boost accordingly. Then, randomly, it'll ultra boost either or card. To clarify, here's an example. I ran +110 (1520'ish) on the core for my 9100 run. I pushed a little further, had a driver crash, recovered. Cool, happens. Turn things down a bit, only boosting to 1180? Weird. Fiddle around a bit, go back ton +110. 1280 boost on both cards.

Even weirder! So, for the 9360 run I put core at +320. (1527 via AB). Ran Firestrike a few times, picked the highest score of 3 and that's 9360.

Load up Valley to see if I can get a higher than 6100 (my last highest) and out of nowhere, AB is trying to boost the cards to 1720! That's AB reporting, not Valley (








). So, now I'm scratching my head and just put everything at default - lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Still running Cyclops3 (1.281). It's a been rock solid beyond AB and PX both freaking out after a driver crash and it fails to boost accordingly. Then, randomly, it'll ultra boost either or card. To clarify, here's an example. I ran +110 (1520'ish) on the core for my 9100 run. I pushed a little further, *had a driver crash, recovered*. Cool, happens. Turn things down a bit, only boosting to 1180? Weird. Fiddle around a bit, go back ton +110. 1280 boost on both cards.
> 
> Even weirder! So, for the 9360 run I put core at +320. (1527 via AB). Ran Firestrike a few times, picked the highest score of 3 and that's 9360.
> 
> Load up Valley to see if I can get a higher than 6100 (my last highest) and out of nowhere, AB is trying to boost the cards to 1720! That's AB reporting, not Valley (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So, now I'm scratching my head and just put everything at default - lol.


that's really strange. If I crash while benching the "recovered" driver configuration (whether on stock or cy3) is pretty much useless and I have to reboot. erm - use the save slots in AB to save clocks between different benchmarks. To get the best scores in most benchmarks it's best to reboot between runs - although some are known to train to higher clocks than can be achieved on a fresh-boot run, IME, fire strike is one of those that can train at the limit.

I have a cyclops4. same power and voltage, but has the evga SC boost table and boost-state configuration. Just loaded it tonight. Okay with early testing (and a bit of CODAW).


----------



## Kimir

Indeed, after a driver crash the best way is to reboot, but I have found a better way when running single card.
Just go in device manager, disable and re-enable the graphic card, apply OC and good to go. I did that on all my crazy attempt with the 980KPE.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Ah, that is very enlightening! Thank you @Jpmboy and @Kimir.

Really appreciate it. I've been wondering about that for awhile now, heh.


----------



## oomalikoo

I have it on good authority that wholeeo is using CGH for those numbers.


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I have it on good authority that wholeeo is using CGH for those numbers.


WHat is CGH?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> WHat is CGH?


Computer Growth Hormone,


----------



## deadwidesmile

lol @wholeeo

deadwidesmile -- 4790k @ 5.0ghz -- Titan-X SLI @ 1517/3903 -- 9346

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7831062?



CPU-Z: http://valid.x86.fr/01smt9
GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=78h4n

Re-submit.


----------



## jim2point0

Updated score:

jim2point0 - 3770k @ 4.5 ghz -- Gigabyte G1 980 Ti @ 1543 / 8400



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5471580

EDIT: just seems redunant when I've already posted all that


----------



## alancsalt

Entry requirements are in the very first post of this thread...


----------



## jim2point0

And now for SLI:

jim2point0 - 3770k @ 4.5 ghz -- Gigabyte G1 980 Ti 2x SLI @ 1519 / 7800



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7848798?


----------



## kx11

looks like i'm the only owner of a FTX TitanX SLi setup


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> lol @wholeeo
> 
> deadwidesmile -- 4790k @ 5.0ghz -- Titan-X SLI @ 1517/3903 -- 9346
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7831062?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z: http://valid.x86.fr/01smt9
> GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=78h4n
> 
> 
> 
> Re-submit.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Updated score:
> 
> jim2point0 - 3770k @ 4.5 ghz -- Gigabyte G1 980 Ti @ 1543 / 8400 -- 5135
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5471580
> 
> EDIT: just seems redunant when I've already posted all that


It is redundant, but like on HWbot, every entry have to meet the requirement. Don't forget to add the overhall score after you graphic card(s) freq. btw.
I might add the post link on the spreadsheet so one could easily go on the screenshot and compare his score to another user one, will see about that when I have the time.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> And now for SLI:
> 
> jim2point0 - 3770k @ 4.5 ghz -- Gigabyte G1 980 Ti 2x SLI @ 1519 / 7800 -- 8987
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7848798?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> looks like i'm the only owner of a FTX TitanX SLi setup


Fixed the typo.


----------



## kx11

how do i know 3dmark recorded my RAM frequency ?!

it seems to be the same freq. in all results while i know i OC'd them at least twice to steady 2940mhz


----------



## jim2point0

I really need to upgrade from this 3770k.

Someone convince me that Skylake will not be better than a 5930k and that I should just go X99 right now.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I really need to upgrade from this 3770k.
> 
> Someone convince me that Skylake will not be better than a 5930k and that I should just go X99 right now.


welp somebody claims they got 5.2ghz with skylake on air and 1.35v

http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-core-i7-6700k-vs-core-i7-4790k-benchmarks-performance-leaked/

if that is true then a hexa-core skylake is going to be a beast


----------



## Kimir

It's better to way I think, the only X99 worth it is the 8 cores.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I really need to upgrade from this 3770k.
> 
> Someone convince me that Skylake will not be better than a 5930k and that I should just go X99 right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I really need to upgrade from this 3770k.
> 
> Someone convince me that Skylake will not be better than a 5930k and that I should just go X99 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> welp somebody claims they got 5.2ghz with skylake on air and 1.35v
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-core-i7-6700k-vs-core-i7-4790k-benchmarks-performance-leaked/
> 
> if that is true then a hexa-core skylake is going to be a beast
Click to expand...

Those high clock low volts are always leaked prior to a processor release, they did that in the past with sandybridge, ivey and even AMD processors. Usually it's a small increase over each generation and the leaks are either fake or just golden chips. It's up to you to choose between a quad core or x99 platform. Same as before, higher clocked quad core mai stream, or enthusiast more cores and more features.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> how do i know 3dmark recorded my RAM frequency ?!
> 
> it seems to be the same freq. in all results while i know i OC'd them at least twice to steady 2940mhz


iof you are asking about system ram, SI does not report the overclock - only the SPD. (that's why Kimir requires a screenshot with cpuZ main, ra and MB tabs showing for Top 10.







)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GnarlyCharlie -- - 5906X @ 4.5 ---- 2X TitanX @ 1445/7560 ---- Score: 9475

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7870599


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie -- - 5906X @ 4.5 ---- 2X TitanX @ 1445/7560 ---- Score: 9475
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7870599
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great score









You've got the data line (a typo but np) ✓
You've got the Validation link ✓
You've got all the CPU-Z (cpu, mainboard, memory) ✓
You've got the GPU-Z ✓
Now if I could have the 3DMark windows instead of the browser result, that would do it.
That's the cool thing with 3DMark "13", it automatically save all the run (even failed ones), so you can just load any of them to make a clean screenshot.
result, top corner load, take the one wanted:


I know, I'm fussy, to stay polite. But the rules are to follow the one from HWBot for the screenshot.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

No problem.

I really don't have a clue as to how to post the info you require, but benchmarks are cheap and I'm not too busy.

GnarlyCharlie -- - 5960X @ 4.5 ---- 2X TitanX @ 1460/7604 ---- Score: 9558

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7871431


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> I really don't have a clue as to how to post the info you require, but benchmarks are cheap and I'm not too busy.
> 
> GnarlyCharlie -- - 5960X @ 4.5 ---- 2X TitanX @ 1460/7604 ---- Score: 9558
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7871431











Hope this is good with Kimir.


----------



## Kimir

Yup it's good.


----------



## SkylineGTR34

I run a new test and hope it is accepted now. Results is all done whit air cooling. No Water

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7893662?


----------



## Jamar16

Jamar16 -- 3770K @ 4.4 Ghz - GTX 980 @ 1342 / 7010 -- 3173



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7894559?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkylineGTR34*
> 
> I run a new test and hope it is accepted now. Results is all done whit air cooling. No Water
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7893662?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7894559?


Guys - read the entry requirements in Post #1.


----------



## Kimir

Update first post, screenshot requirement is now for all entry.
Started updating the spreadsheet with post # and link to said post.


----------



## marc0053

Trying out the GTX 980 Ti Kingpin on air 74.9 ASIC.
marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9GHz - GTX 980 Ti Kingpin - 1550MHz / 2173Mhz - Score=5313

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7945468


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Trying out the GTX 980 Ti Kingpin on air 74.9 ASIC.
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9GHz - GTX 980 Ti Kingpin - 1550MHz / 2173Mhz - Score=5313
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7945468


----------



## Jpmboy

Amazing Air score on that KP! I'm sure marc0053 will top this in no time.









jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX980TiKP ---- 5391

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5545830
ASIC = 72.2%


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Amazing Air score on that KP! I'm sure marc0053 will top this in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX980TiKP ---- 5391
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5545830
> ASIC = 72.2%


Killer score and temps.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Amazing Air score on that KP! I'm sure marc0053 will top this in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX980TiKP ---- 5391
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5545830
> ASIC = 72.2%


----------



## enkrypt3d

enkrypt3d --- CPU [email protected] --- GTX980 Ti in SLI --- 8391

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7956578?

Does this qualify?


----------



## Kimir

It does if you add the data line and GPU-z, refer to first post of this thread for the example (or the post above yours).
btw the screen is 1920*1080 but the character are so tiny, that was a 4K screen before resize right? You should upload the 4K screen in JPG so we can see it full size.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It does if you add the data line and GPU-z, refer to first post of this thread for the example (or the post above yours).
> btw the screen is 1920*1080 but the character are so tiny, that was a 4K screen before resize right? You should upload the 4K screen in JPG so we can see it full size.


Not sure what you mean by data line? I've posted a link to my screenshot in my last post to see the full res (Btw GPU-Z is in the screenshot)


----------



## Kimir

As I've said, refer to first post or previous entry like Jpmboy or marc, you see the data line in there.
↓
OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score

Jpm has no issue posting 4k screen, as long as they are jpg, they are lightweight.








Btw, you should overclock the memory of your 980Ti, it does matter on 3Dmark, especially Ultra!


----------



## enkrypt3d

Fixed?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*
> 
> Fixed?


Yup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*
> 
> enkrypt3d --- CPU [email protected] --- GTX980 Ti in SLI --- 8391
> 
> 
> http://enkrypted.com/3dmark2.png
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7956578?
> 
> Does this qualify?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Gonna park this here, might be onto something:

GnarlyCharlie --- i75960X @ 4.6 ---- 2X TitanX @ 1520/7712 ---- 9934

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7975974


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Gonna park this here, might be onto something:
> 
> GnarlyCharlie --- i75960X @ 4.6 ---- 2X TitanX @ 1520/7712 ---- 9934
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7975974


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I was hoping to squeeze past 10K, went up nearly 400 points since my last entry.


----------



## Kimir

You can certainly do 10k, try to bump the ram a notch (1950) see if it pass. Have you done any Nvinspector tweak?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can certainly do 10k, try to bump the ram a notch (1950) see if it pass. Have you done any Nvinspector tweak?


LOL, me and that RAM OC







Or do you mean vid ram? I can do that, I normally don't OC that much.

No, I wouldn't know what to tweak but I'm running a fairly hardcore modded BIOS.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah graphic card ram, not system. Your physics score is good already.
Do it slow, it should artefact at some point, if you black screen or driver crash, you pushed too far.
You should try some nvinspector tweak, at least the minimum which is set all in performance mode and force two way SLI.
Then you could do LOD tweak.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I have NV Inspector, but I don't see any of that stuff.

I'll just beat on it old school.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I have NV Inspector, but I don't see any of that stuff.
> 
> I'll just beat on it old school.


although I haven't use the lod tweak - open the driver section of NVI, select 3D Mark and tweak it.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Looks like my benching days are done, see my entry in the "5960X Dead" thread









Are we talking NV Inspector, or NV Control Panel?

My NV Inspector doesn't appear to have a driver tab.


----------



## rt123

All hail Asus. I mean they can't recreate it, so it doesn't happen at all.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'll eat this one. Intel can eat the chip for $35.


----------



## Kimir

Sigh. I see from you screen in there that you were on full manual voltage, was it not the case for everyone who has it happen?
I remember reading something like this with Z97 Maximus smtg, I think it was strongisland who got a 4770K that fried that way as well.

I hope this never happens to me, I would be in trouble for the warranty I think.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> All hail Asus. I mean they can't recreate it, so it doesn't happen at all.


It happens, and it happens to all brands, it comes with the territory when overclocking,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Sigh. I see from you screen in there that you were on full manual voltage, was it not the case for everyone who has it happen?
> I remember reading something like this with Z97 Maximus smtg, I think it was strongisland who got a 4770K that fried that way as well.
> 
> I hope this never happens to me, I would be in trouble for the warranty I think.


It was the Maximus V Extreme board, I'm not sure a root cause was ever found, it's just one of the risks of this hobby.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Sigh. I see from you screen in there that you were on full manual voltage, was it not the case for everyone who has it happen?


I was. The (obviously flawed) logic being that if I never manually set vcore to 1.7+ volts, vcore would never experience 1.7+ volts. I didn't want the BIOS to "adapt" my vcore to 1.7+volts, or "offset" my vcore to 1.7+ volts, simply run vcore at what I requested it to.

Before this, there was a theory floating about that everybody with the experience was running an XMP profile. I'm sure there will be a new theory in the future.

Seems to be one common link.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Oh yeah, I had seen this screen. No way I'm poking around in there









I was looking for a "Fire Strike" tab like in NV Control Panel


----------



## marc0053

Trying out the GTX 980 Ti Kingpin on air 74.9 ASIC with XOC bios on stock air cooler
marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9GHz - GTX 980 Ti Kingpin - 1522MHz / 2197Mhz - Score=5455

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7983919?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Trying out the GTX 980 Ti Kingpin on air 74.9 ASIC with XOC bios on stock air cooler
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9GHz - GTX 980 Ti Kingpin - 1522MHz / 2197Mhz - Score=5455
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7983919?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - i7 [email protected] -- Classified 980ti @ 1556mhz / 1931mhz - 5205

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8005518

Scoring lower on Win10, than on win8.1. I'm also trying Hemon's 1480 Classy BIOS.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - i7 [email protected] -- Classified 980ti @ 1556mhz / 1931mhz - 5205
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8005518
> 
> Scoring lower on Win10, than on win8.1. I'm also trying Hemon's 1480 Classy BIOS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

testing W10 on one box - a bit better than W7 for sure.

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- R295x2 --- 6126 (tess off)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8061148


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> testing W10 on one box - a bit better than W7 for sure.
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- R295x2 --- 6126 (tess off)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8061148











Indeed, quite a good bump of score. How does it run on X79, all good? (I've been reading issue with additional turbo voltage not working, probably linked to microcode update I had on W7 too, since all my voltage offset is on the additional turbo voltage).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, quite a good bump of score. How does it run on X79, all good? (I've been *reading issue with additional turbo voltage not working,* probably linked to microcode update I had on W7 too, since all my voltage offset is on the additional turbo voltage).


that might be it !!


----------



## Kimir

If that's the case, I'll stay away from W10 on X79 then, sigh.


----------



## Kpjoslee

Getting better scores on Win10

Kpjoslee [email protected] 980ti Classified SLI 1513/2000 9128



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8071056


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Ti KPE --- 6333



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8071734


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kpjoslee*
> 
> Getting better scores on Win10
> 
> Kpjoslee [email protected] 980ti Classified SLI 1513/2000 9128
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8071056












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Ti KPE --- 6333
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8071734



New first place!








You have a little typo is there, I though for a second that you took a 4960X back from the closet.









I see that Vince has a 6988 WR on the bot but an impressive 7187 on Futuremark, damn!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You have a little typo is there, I though for a second that you took a 4960X back from the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that Vince has a 6988 WR on the bot but an impressive 7187 on Futuremark, damn!


Yeah, forgot to run this earlier in the session, started having condensation issues at the end and was lucky to get a quick FSU run in. I'll revisit with proper clocks next time.


----------



## Devnant

Devnant ---- i7 [email protected] --- MSI GTX 980 TI SLI --- 9530
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8099381?

GPUs @ 1519/8.172


----------



## marc0053

update:
marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X - 1562 MHz / 2050 MHz - Score = 5648
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5654097


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> 
> 
> Devnant ---- i7 [email protected] --- MSI GTX 980 TI SLI --- 9530
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8099381?
> 
> GPUs @ 1519/8.172











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> update:
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X - 1562 MHz / 2050 MHz - Score = 5648
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5654097


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1640/2100 --- 4311



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5705195


----------



## NapalmV5

modded bios - still voltage deprived

NapalmV5 --- [email protected] --- [email protected]+490/+500 --- 17690

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8182803


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1640/2100 --- 4311
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5705195












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> modded bios - still voltage deprived
> 
> NapalmV5 --- [email protected] --- [email protected]+490/+500 --- 17690
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8182803
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 7uly1

update:
7uly1 - i7 5960x @ 5.1 GHz - GTX Titan X - 1580 MHz / 2070 MHz - Score = 5688

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5691389


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> update:
> 7uly1 - i7 5960x @ 5.1 GHz - GTX Titan X - 1580 MHz / 2070 MHz - Score = 5688
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5691389
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Nice CPU Core and Cache speed!
You shouldn't hide the temperature graph of 3DMark, I'd love to see how they are and what cooling you are using to tame that beast!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.7GHz -- TITAN-X @1576Mhz/ 2128MHz -- 5622:*


*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8217909*


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.7GHz -- TITAN-X @1576Mhz/ 2128MHz -- 5622:*
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8217909*


----------



## 7uly1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice CPU Core and Cache speed!
> You shouldn't hide the temperature graph of 3DMark, I'd love to see how they are and what cooling you are using to tame that beast!


Oh,, here is temp graph


----------



## bond32

Thought I would throw in my hat in this... Been a while.

Bond32 - 4790k @ 4.75, 290x @ 1200/1500

Score (tess off) = 3497


----------



## Kimir

Please add the validation link.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Please add the validation link.


Woops... Sorry!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5736406


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thought I would throw in my hat in this... Been a while.
> 
> Bond32 --- 4790k @ 4.75 --- R9 290X @ 1200/1500 --- 3497* (tess off)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5736406


----------



## deadwidesmile

Everyone with the know wasn't kidding. 5960x nearly added 500w of pull from the wall to my bench settings.

Mind. Blown.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update....

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1591MHz/ 2128Mhz -- 5659:
*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8226925*


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1591MHz/ 2128Mhz -- 5659:
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8226925*


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Everyone with the know wasn't kidding. 5960x nearly added 500w of pull from the wall to my bench settings.
> 
> Mind. Blown.


Really? What board are u using and how much OC are u doing?


----------



## deadwidesmile

I was wrong. Kiddo messed with the buttons on the kill o watt. It's more but definitely not 500w lol


----------



## Ceslen

ceslen -- 4690K @ 4.7 -- gtx 970 sli @ 1540 / 1935 --5423

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8234700


----------



## deadwidesmile

Disappointed in the 5960x performance. Probably should have waited around for a J-batch







Or, my GPU's are just absolute crap benchers.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

What's your numbers? 5960X OC can be a bit of a learning curve, don't write it off too quick.


----------



## deadwidesmile

16,438 FS-E @ 4.4/1.3v

9528 FS-U @ 4.4/1.3v

Not too shabby by any means. The issue has been the weirdness with my MSI:AB. For some reason since the latest round of setting this PC up again (Crashes, Win10 crap outs and reverts back to Win8.1) my BIOS doesn't boost as it should. It READS 1500 + when I put the appropriate +core but, ends up being like 1370. No idea why.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - - GTX Titan x @ 1521Mhz / 2028Mhz - - 5267

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8250683


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 16,438 FS-E @ 4.4/1.3v
> 
> 9528 FS-U @ 4.4/1.3v
> 
> Not too shabby by any means. The issue has been the weirdness with my MSI:AB. For some reason since the latest round of setting this PC up again (Crashes, Win10 crap outs and reverts back to Win8.1) my BIOS doesn't boost as it should. It READS 1500 + when I put the appropriate +core but, ends up being like 1370. No idea why.


set power options to high performance in windows control panel. otherwise cpu will run at 1500mhz to save power.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Already did







Turned ht on and ran around the 17.5 Mark.. 9602 ultra. Gimped run after a extreme run for some reason.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 10.8k on ultra.


Post that up, you'll take 1st place!


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Post that up, you'll take 1st place!


Lol I mis spoke. I'll verify when I get home.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*
> 
> set power options to high performance in windows control panel. otherwise cpu will run at 1500mhz to save power.


ya know, its some of the most simple details i miss.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 5960x @ 4.5 -- 980ti Classified @ 1554mhz, 1753mhz MEM -- *5238* Score

Slight boost in points with new driver. Lately I have no time to play games or bench. Might just throw this card on the market.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5774172


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN-X @1590MHz /2178MHz -- 5688:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8296621*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceslen*
> 
> ceslen -- 4690K @ 4.7 -- gtx 970 sli @ 1540 / 1935 --5423
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8234700











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - - GTX Titan x @ 1521Mhz / 2028Mhz - - 5267
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8250683











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 5960x @ 4.5 -- 980ti Classified @ 1554mhz, 1753mhz MEM -- *5238* Score
> Slight boost in points with new driver. Lately I have no time to play games or bench. Might just throw this card on the market.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5774172











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN-X @1590MHz /2178MHz -- 5688:*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8296621*


----------



## Kylar182

2015-09-012.png 1244k .png file


Kylar182 --- i7-5960x @ 4.5GHz--- EVGA GTX Titan X @ 1.5GHz /2GHz --- 15400

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5874590


----------



## Kimir

Please edit your post and add the data line:
OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Please edit your post and add the data line:
> OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score


Done


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-09-012.png 1244k .png file
> 
> 
> Kylar182 --- i7-5960x @ 4.5GHz--- EVGA GTX Titan X @ 1.5GHz --- 15400
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5874590


----------



## Kylar182

Kylar182 --- i7-5960x @ 4.6GHz--- EVGA GTX Titan X @ 1.5GHz /2GHz --- 15827

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5883338


----------



## Malamute3511

Malamute3511--- i7-4790x @ 4.0GHz--- Galax 980ti HOF x2 @ 1.5GHz--- Score 8446



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8428960


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Kylar182 --- i7-5960x @ 4.6GHz--- EVGA GTX Titan X @ 1.5GHz /2GHz --- 15827
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5883338


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements. (screenshot requirement, see example)*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malamute3511*
> 
> Malamute3511--- i7-4790x @ 4.0GHz--- Galax 980ti HOF x2 @ 1.5GHz--- Score 8446
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8428960


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements. (screenshot requirement, see example)*


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements. (screenshot requirement, see example)*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements. (screenshot requirement, see example)*


I apologize but this is almost verbatim what I posted before and it was accepted, what did I miss?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I apologize but this is almost verbatim what I posted before and it was accepted, what did I miss?


The previous screenshot of yours had the 3DMark software windows, that's what I need, not a screen of the webpage.
See first post, there is 2 examples.


----------



## Kylar182

Kylar182 --- i7-5960x @ 4.6GHz--- EVGA GTX Titan X @ 1.5GHz /2GHz --- 15827

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5883338


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements. (screenshot requirement, see example)*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements. (screenshot requirement, see example)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize but this is almost verbatim what I posted before and it was accepted, what did I miss?
Click to expand...

Example Screenshot:


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Example Screenshot:


Please see updated post above yours.


----------



## alancsalt

well and truly ninja'd i was...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Kylar182 --- i7-5960x @ 4.6GHz--- EVGA GTX Titan X @ 1.5GHz /2GHz --- 15827
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5883338


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana -- 5960x @ 4.0 -- *2x SLI* 980ti Classy @ 1505, 1951mhz mem -- 9120

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8493506


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana -- 5960x @ 4.0 -- *2x SLI* 980ti Classy @ 1505, 1951mhz mem -- 9120
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8493506











Need that much voltage for 4Ghz? If that so, you've lost the lottery!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need that much voltage for 4Ghz? If that so, you've lost the lottery!


I usually run 4.5 at 1.326, not very good, but it does the job. I also didn't spend too much time overclocking it after the bios update.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need that much voltage for 4Ghz? If that so, you've lost the lottery!


I think you're just J-batch spoiled lol.


----------



## Kimir

That might be right


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Ti KPE --- 6472

boost clocks were 1908 / 2126 on LN2



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5952831


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Ti KPE --- 6472
> 
> boost clocks were 1908 / 2126 on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5952831


EVGA and Intel should make Gunslinger Edition GPUs and CPUs. Great job reaching those clocks man.

I can't stabilize my 4.5 OC on my 5960X if my life depended on it. Lol


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Ti KPE --- 6472
> 
> boost clocks were 1908 / 2126 on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5952831


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana -- 5960x @ 4.5ghz -- 2x SLI 980ti Classy @ 1505mhz, 7900mhz -- *9172*

bumped the cpu to 4.5 and surprisingly squeezed a bit more points. @Jpmboy is the MAN, thanks for you input.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8539839


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana -- 5960x @ 4.5ghz -- 2x SLI 980ti Classy @ 1505mhz, 7900mhz -- *9172*
> 
> bumped the cpu to 4.5 and surprisingly squeezed a bit more points. @Jpmboy is the MAN, thanks for you input.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8539839


----------



## DR4G00N

Update.

DR4G00N -- X5650 @ 4.2GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC @ 1345MHz Core, 8100MHz Mem -- 3118

The vram oc's quite nicely on this card.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5969772


----------



## brazilianloser

brazilianloser -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Ti SC+ -- 4829



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5974574


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update.
> 
> DR4G00N -- X5650 @ 4.2GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC @ 1345MHz Core, 8100MHz Mem -- 3118
> 
> The vram oc's quite nicely on this card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5969772
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> brazilianloser -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Ti SC+ -- 4829
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please add the validation link.


----------



## brazilianloser

@Kimir Sorry. Updated the original post to include the link.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> brazilianloser -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Ti SC+ -- 4829
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5974574


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1600/7800 -- 10527



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6003222


----------



## Silent Scone

Damn, they clock well. Money bags... They've not been out 5 minutes lol.

Oh if only I could justify more money on the same die.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1600/7800 -- 10527
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6003222











Boom new first place!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Damn, they clock well. Money bags... They've not been out 5 minutes lol.
> 
> Oh if only I could justify more money on the same die.


I'm sure he will push them more, they are frozen already so he can go way higher I believe!









Gotta love the AB Gunslinger edition! Too bad you need to have done LN2 to get a copy of your own, I had to use artmoney/Rbby258 tool to put juice on my 680 lightning back then.


----------



## syl

syl -- 2700K @ 5.3 -- GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1607/8504 -- 5361



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6011474


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl -- 2700K @ 5.3 -- GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1607/8504 -- 5361
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6011474











Nice clock on both CPU and GPU!


----------



## brazilianloser

I see that I am below some folks with a regular 980... guess i need to step up my oc game. Sadly school is kicking my ass this semester and time is a luxury this days.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana -- 5960x 4.5 - 2x SLI 980ti Classy 1550mhz, 7900mem -- *9439*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8626235


----------



## gqneon

3DMark Ultra 4K Submission

gqneon -- 4770K @ 4.6 / 4.2 Uncore -- 980 Ti Classified 2x SLI 1531 / 8000 -- Score 8704



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8632005?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana -- 5960x 4.5 - 2x SLI 980ti Classy 1550mhz, 7900mem -- *9439*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8626235
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> 3DMark Ultra 4K Submission
> 
> gqneon -- 4770K @ 4.6 / 4.2 Uncore -- 980 Ti Classified 2x SLI 1531 / 8000 -- Score 8704
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8632005?


----------



## DR4G00N

Managed to squeeze out a few more points.








I might bump the volts up to 1.25v to get the core freq up a little higher.

DR4G00N -- X5650 @ 4.2GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC @ 1355MHz Core, 8150MHz Mem -- 3147
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6056717


----------



## Vellinious

I didn't take any screenshots. #1 score against 2 x 970 systems. Keep it, toss it, whatever.

Score: 6134
CPU: 5820k at 4.7
GPU: 2 x EVGA 970 FTW
GPU core: 1599
GPU Memory: 1998

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6059961


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Managed to squeeze out a few more points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might bump the volts up to 1.25v to get the core freq up a little higher.
> 
> DR4G00N -- X5650 @ 4.2GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC @ 1355MHz Core, 8150MHz Mem -- 3147
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6056717
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## syl

syl -- 2700K @ 5.36 -- Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1612 / 8664 -- 5401



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6085436

Pushed out a few more mhz with cooler temps.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1767 / 2003 -- 11292



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8708978


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl -- 2700K @ 5.36 -- Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1612 / 8664 -- 5401
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6085436
> 
> Pushed out a few more mhz with cooler temps.


Awesome temps what method of cooling?


----------



## syl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Awesome temps what method of cooling?


Water cooling assisted by portable A/C


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl -- 2700K @ 5.36 -- Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1612 / 8664 -- 5401
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6085436
> 
> Pushed out a few more mhz with cooler temps.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1767 / 2003 -- 11292
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8708978
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart --- [email protected] --- MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G SLI --- 9022



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6099293


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX980Ti KP --- 5610

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6126210


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1867 / 2003 -- 11522



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6137758


----------



## gqneon

GQNEON - 5820K @ 4.7 / 4.0 UNCORE - 2X SLI 980 TI CLASSIFIED 1544 / 8000 - SCORE 9252



NEW 2X SLI ULTRA BEST. WILL EDIT IF I BEAT THIS SCORE TONIGHT.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8786589?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN-X @1601MHz /8712MHz -- 5707:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8788703*


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> stahlhart --- [email protected] --- MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G SLI --- 9022
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6099293


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

I need the 3Dmark application, not webpage in the screen. You can load the result on 3DMark (result → load) and re-do the screenshot and it will be added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX980Ti KP --- 5610
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6126210











Nice jump in the ranking!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1867 / 2003 -- 11522
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6137758











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> GQNEON - 5820K @ 4.7 / 4.0 UNCORE - 2X SLI 980 TI CLASSIFIED 1544 / 8000 - SCORE 9252
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW 2X SLI ULTRA BEST. WILL EDIT IF I BEAT THIS SCORE TONIGHT.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8786589?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN-X @1601MHz /8712MHz -- 5707:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8788703*











New second place, rocking with X79!


----------



## p4inkill3r

p4inkill3r--8320 @ 5.015GHz-- Fury X @1130MHz/575MHz--4568



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6153945


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> p4inkill3r--8320 @ 5.015GHz-- Fury X @1130MHz/575MHz--4568
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6153945


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart --- [email protected] --- MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G SLI --- 9022



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6099293

(resubmitted -- thank you, Kimir







)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> stahlhart --- [email protected] --- MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G SLI --- 9022
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6099293
> 
> (resubmitted -- thank you, Kimir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## syl

syl -- 2700K @ 5.40 -- Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1621 / 8704 -- 5464



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6189825


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl -- 2700K @ 5.40 -- Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1621 / 8704 -- 5464
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6189825











And 2 places up you go.


----------



## skkane

skkane -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- 2x 980 Ti @ 1510 / 7572 -- 9282



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8827946


----------



## Kimir

Don't have the validation link?


----------



## skkane

edit


----------



## Kimir

You can load the result on 3DMark (result → load) to submit it online.








That's what I like about that 3Dmark compared to older versions!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Nah. Forgot to click the view result online button and scored 30 points lower immediately after..... 3dmark SUCKS for consistency.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6168455 - that's 9256 points
> 
> Tried 5 times and could not get it to top that 9282 obviously.


It should be in the "my results" section.....


----------



## skkane

Found it. Thanks.

Edited my original post with the link.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> skkane -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- 2x 980 Ti @ 1510 / 7572 -- 9282
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8827946


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Arne Saknussemm --- [email protected] --- 2x TitanX --- 9664



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8882137


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> Arne Saknussemm --- [email protected] --- 2x TitanX --- 9664
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8882137


----------



## syl

syl -- 2700K @ 5.40 -- Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1621 / 8704 -- 5475



Same clocks but slightly better score. Don't think I can get much higher without upgrading the CPU or going subzero.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6205096


----------



## Kimir

linky linky, validation linky where you at?


----------



## syl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> linky linky, validation linky where you at?


Sorry about that...link added. Thanks Kimir.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl -- 2700K @ 5.40 -- Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1621 / 8704 -- 5475
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same clocks but slightly better score. Don't think I can get much higher without upgrading the CPU or going subzero.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6205096


----------



## gqneon

gqneon -- 5820k / 4.5 -- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI 1506 / 8000



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8981856?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon -- 5820k / 4.5 -- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI 1506 / 8000
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8981856?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- 5960X @ 5.6 -- 2x 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1867 / 2053 -- 11849

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6332148


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- 5960X @ 5.6 -- 2x 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1867 / 2053 -- 11849
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6332148


----------



## Barefooter

Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 Ti Classified Tri-SLI --- 11,945



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9202594?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 Ti Classified Tri-SLI --- 11,945
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9202594?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1606MHz /8712MHz -- 5768:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6500924*


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1606MHz /8712MHz -- 5768:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6500924*











Me want a 1680-v2 for my R4BE lying around lol. :>


----------



## Kimir

Snap, silly me watching for 980Ti again. EVGA classy and KPE, overpriced. MSI lightning overpriced too and then I found the KFA² with the BP waterblock for way less €, I might fall for it. Plus it's white








I don't see many HOF in here, no one submitted score with the Ti yet, I wonder how it does.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Man, that card looks sweet,







get it!


----------



## Kimir

I think so too, it would look well on my bench table.
Then I could take my R4BE and meh 4930K out of the closet, put the 980 KPE with those and make a rig with that. Meaning more expense... a power supply (EVGA P2), case (Enthoo EVOLV ATX), rad and cpu block (already have a spare res/pump combo).


----------



## ocvn

my 2nd record:
OCVN -- [email protected] -- 4x TITAN-X @1450MHz / 7500MHz -- *16 544*: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6548193


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> my 2nd record:
> OCVN -- [email protected] -- 4x TITAN-X @1450MHz / 7500MHz -- *16 544*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6548193


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> my 2nd record:
> OCVN -- [email protected] -- 4x TITAN-X @1450MHz / 7500MHz -- *16 544*: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6548193


Very nice!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I think so too, it would look well on my bench table.
> Then I could take my R4BE and meh 4930K out of the closet, put the 980 KPE with those and make a rig with that. Meaning more expense... a power supply (EVGA P2), case (Enthoo EVOLV ATX), rad and cpu block (already have a spare res/pump combo).


Black Friday is here... and the 980Ti HOF dropped by 60€, it's now at 740€ with Fallout 4. Plus I've got two new Intel SSD 535 120GB for free the other day... I think I'm gonna break and get it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well don't think about it anymore and just press confirm and pay!


----------



## Kimir

I just did.















Now looking at the Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX, EVGA 650P2, watercooling stuff to make a rig with the R4BE and 4930K.








That all will be my Xmas+new year present.


----------



## Kimir

The card is here, woot.
Did some initial testing then I messed up a little with bios but now I seems to have some other serious issue, oh well...
Did that, no validation link tho as I unticked online validation so I wouldn't have chrome opening every run.


----------



## fyzzz

I want to join this club also.

fyzzz---i5 [email protected] Gigabyte GTX 980 ti @1530MHz/2103MHz--5005
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6685983


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980Ti KFA² HOF @ 1515/2178Mhz --- 5387



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6716867

I'm struggling so hard past 1500, need to cool it down. If I let the card go past 35°c it crashes. Need chiller








I can do 2200 on the memory tho, but didn't see an improvement there.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980Ti KFA² HOF @ 1515/2178Mhz --- 5387
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6716867
> 
> I'm struggling so hard past 1500, need to cool it down. If I let the card go past 35°c it crashes. Need chiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do 2200 on the memory tho, but didn't see an improvement there.


hmm, even my core was 1545mhz, i was not able to beat your graphic score








http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6722138/fs/6716867

with 1555mhz on core i'm able to match








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9614027


----------



## fyzzz

Having so much issues right now. Getting like 10 fps when test 2 starts and when it changed view it goes up to 27fps and continues to run well above 10 fps and that hurts the score by a bit. Well i got it finally running with much higher fps (switched to precision x and turned on Kboost) http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6731919, but i forgot to take a screenshot..then when i go back to run it with higher clock, the test runs at stupid 10 fps in the beginning again and now i can't get it run properly and my cpu started to spit out bluescreens at my 5 ghz bench clock. Running driver 353.62, because it seems to work pretty well overall, but i might try different driver.


----------



## fyzzz

I finally solved it
Update

fyzzz---i5 [email protected] GTX 980 ti @1531MHz/2108MHz--5112

Cleaned the drivers with ddu and installed 358.50 and it ran with no problems. Lowered the cache on the cpu and it did 5 again.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980Ti KFA² HOF @ 1515/2178Mhz --- 5387
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6716867
> 
> I'm struggling so hard past 1500, need to cool it down. If I let the card go past 35°c it crashes. Need chiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do 2200 on the memory tho, but didn't see an improvement there.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I finally solved it
> Update
> 
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] GTX 980 ti @1531MHz/2108MHz--5112
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6732795
> 
> Cleaned the drivers with ddu and installed 358.50 and it ran with no problems. Lowered the cache on the cpu and it did 5 again.











don't forget the link next time


----------



## fyzzz

Whoops sorry, totally missed it







.


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980Ti KFA² HOF @ 1535/2178Mhz --- 5433



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6755354


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980Ti KFA² HOF @ 1535/2178Mhz --- 5433
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6755354


nice score.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.87GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz -- 5777:*


*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6879579*


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.87GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz -- 5777:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6879579


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Kimir, you're rivaling Mr Salt for fastest updater!


----------



## Kimir

lol, well I just got home and started my pc, opened chrome that always have a ocn subscriptions tab open, so there is that.


----------



## fyzzz

I have a minimal update, just 3 points more







thanks to the cpu.

fyzzz---i5 [email protected] GTX 980 ti @1530MHz/2105MHz--5115
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6881255

I hope i can get a better update, but it seems like the gpu hits a brick wall at 1530.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have a minimal update, just 3 points more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to the cpu.
> 
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] GTX 980 ti @1530MHz/2105MHz--5115
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6881255
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i can get a better update, but it seems like the gpu hits a brick wall at 1530.


----------



## devilhead

Found some old score








devilhead -- 5960X @ 4.7GHz -- TITAN-X @1,573 MHz / Memory 2,093 MHz ---> Score 5707
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5833911


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Found some old score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devilhead -- 5960X @ 4.7GHz -- TITAN-X @1,573 MHz / Memory 2,093 MHz ---> Score 5707
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5833911


----------



## tcclaviger

tcclaviger - E5-1680v2 @4.6GHz --- GTX 980 Classified/Matrix/Strix 3way SLI @ 1494/2110 --- 10079



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6850059


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> tcclaviger - E5-1680v2 @4.6GHz --- GTX 980 Classified/Matrix/Strix 3way SLI @ 1494/2110 --- 10079
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6850059











Welcome aboard, I see that's your first sub. Next time, remember to add the a cpu-z window with memory tab as the rules specify. I'll let it slide for this time.


----------



## tcclaviger

tclaviger - E5-1680v2 @4.7GHz --- GTX 980 Classified/Matrix/Strix 3way SLI @ 1494/2110 --- 10165


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9856545


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6700K @ 4.9 --- 980ti KP -- 1542/2048 --- 5243

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6890663


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> tclaviger - E5-1680v2 @4.7GHz --- GTX 980 Classified/Matrix/Strix 3way SLI @ 1494/2110 --- 10165
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9856545












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6700K @ 4.9 --- 980ti KP -- 1542/2048 --- 5243
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6890663
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GRABibus

GRABibus --- 5930K @ 4.7 --- GTX TITAN X -- 1480/2000 --- 5276

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16010302231217369813870594.png

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10074548?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> GRABibus --- 5930K @ 4.7 --- GTX TITAN X -- 1480/2000 --- 5276
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16010302231217369813870594.png
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10074548?


----------



## GRABibus

Update : (Please, remove my old score







)

GRABibus --- 5930K @ 4.9 --- GTX TITAN X -- 1510/2000 --- 5354

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16010304193017369813870951.png

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10076308?

At Kimir :
At ultra test (also extreme test), my combined scores are normal.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Update : (Please, remove my old score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> GRABibus --- 5930K @ 4.9 --- GTX TITAN X -- 1510/2000 --- 5354
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16010304193017369813870951.png
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10076308?
> 
> At Kimir :
> At ultra test (also extreme test), my combined scores are normal.











Well, FSU and FSE are more GPU intensive than FS, force the GPU to run at full speed by setting performance mode (you can also use EVGA Precision X to enable K-Boost which force the card in P0 state, the max clock one) could help in FS.


----------



## GRABibus

*UPDATE :*

GRABibus --- 5930K @ 4.7 --- GTX TITAN X -- 1500/2000 --- 5336



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10089354?


----------



## Kimir

Your previous score was higher, so I'll keep this one as there is no hardware changed.


----------



## syl

Update: syl -- 2700K @ 5.50 -- Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1633 / 8748 -- 5509



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7035372


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> Update: syl -- 2700K @ 5.50 -- Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1633 / 8748 -- 5509
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7035372


----------



## fyzzz

Update

fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- GTX 980 ti -- 1536/2103 --- 5155
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7124141

I am impressed by how much physics score this i5 is delivering.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Update
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- GTX 980 ti -- 1536/2103 --- 5155
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7124141
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am impressed by how much physics score this i5 is delivering.


----------



## kx11

does the CPU base clock ratio effect the physics results ??


----------



## Kimir

Nop, the cpu is under load during physics (obviously) so it doesn't matter. I did couple of test with cpu from 0% to 100% (perf powerplan) and locked to 100% is didn't affect physics. It could affect graphic and combined score however, not much with FS ultra compared to FS/FSE.


----------



## kx11

i thought my physics score is always low compared to people running OC cpu @ 4.5 while i'm running it @ 4.7


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i thought my physics score is always low compared to people running OC cpu @ 4.5 while i'm running it @ 4.7


Im getting 17K Physics @ 4.2Ghz.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10187958


----------



## kx11

my best Physics score is 18639 , i'm trying to pass 20k


----------



## Kimir

20k is in the territory of the 8 cores, not really something you can achieve with a 6 cores unless you freeze it and go for 5.5Ghz or more.


----------



## kx11

didn't know that , i gotta push this Arcticstorm thing a bit more then


----------



## Kimir

Physics score doesn't affect firestrike ultra much if at all when you see the list.


----------



## lilchronic

4.7Ghz should give around 19k

im getting 18.5k @ 4.6Ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10149982


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.7Ghz should give around 19k
> 
> im getting 18.5k @ 4.6Ghz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10149982


i see your stock core clock is 4.2ghz , i couldn't get it higher than 3.5 !!!!


----------



## Kimir

You are looking that on FM sysinfo right? don't read that, it's irrelevant. It says 4.2 because he run with strap 125


----------



## kx11

ah i see , so FM is not that accurate after all

they do get the GPU clocks accurately


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> ah i see , so FM is not that accurate after all
> 
> they do get the GPU clocks accurately


No gpu clock's are not accurate either


----------



## Kimir

Indeed, and that's why we need screenshots.








It does read the clock, before boost. xd


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 5930K @ 4.6 -- Gigabyte Titan X Extreme gaming @ 1508 / 4001 -- 5321



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10248626


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Any tips or suggestions on some tweaks and settings allowed for a better score?


----------



## BrawndoQC

brawndoqc --- 6700K @ 4.9 --- Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 Ti x2 SLI @ 1493 / 4001 --- 9154


----------



## BrawndoQC

Sorry forgot link

brawndoqc --- 6700K @ 4.9 --- Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 Ti x2 SLI @ 1493 / 4001 --- 9154



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7197277


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrawndoQC*
> 
> Sorry forgot link
> 
> brawndoqc --- 6700K @ 4.9 --- Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 Ti x2 SLI @ 1493 / 4001 --- 9154
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7197277












you know you can use the little pencil to edit your post.


----------



## BrawndoQC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> you know you can use the little pencil to edit your post.


Damn it, I feel stupid now, I thought I didn't have access to edit my posts.. Sorry about that


----------



## Kimir

No pb, now you know, for any next time.


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1670MHz--3884
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7215038


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1670MHz--3884
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7215038
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











damn, that wicked fast for a 290, GJ!
You got rid of the 980Ti or just installed back your previous card to toy with it?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn, that wicked fast for a 290, GJ!
> You got rid of the 980Ti or just installed back your previous card to toy with it?


Thanks. The ti is still here, It 's just taking a break at the moment







. PT bios + a few more bios mods does wonders to these cards.


----------



## truehighroller1

truehighroller1
- i7 2700K @ 5.144GHz
- 980ti Lightning @ 1613 / 2051
- Score: 5234 Graphics: 5218
- Date (1/17/2016)



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10344340?

Beta driver. Air cooling, colddddd night here. I'm done though. I think that's about as far she will go with air stable on this one.


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1680MHz--3941
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7252310

Pushed it a bit more and got over 4000 gpu score finally


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> truehighroller1
> - i7 2700K @ 5.144GHz
> - 980ti Lightning @ 1613 / 2051
> - Score: 5234 Graphics: 5218
> - Date (1/17/2016)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10344340?
> 
> Beta driver. Air cooling, colddddd night here. I'm done though. I think that's about as far she will go with air stable on this one.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1680MHz--3941
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7252310
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pushed it a bit more and got over 4000 gpu score finally


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*


Now when I upgrade we will see how much of a difference things make.


----------



## Hopesolo

Hopesolo - i7 5930K @ 4.755MHz - Titan X- 1628Mhz - 4104Mhz - Score = 5680

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7279129


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hopesolo*
> 
> Hopesolo - i7 5930K @ 4.755MHz - Titan X- 1628Mhz - 4104Mhz - Score = 5680
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7279129


great card... Kimir does regular updates of the Top 30!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hopesolo*
> 
> Hopesolo - i7 5930K @ 4.755MHz - Titan X- 1628Mhz - 4104Mhz - Score = 5680
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7279129












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> great card... Kimir does regular updates of the Top 30!


Indeed that's a nice card!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hopesolo*
> 
> Hopesolo - i7 5930K @ 4.755MHz - Titan X- 1628Mhz - 4104Mhz - Score = 5680
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7279129


Nice score and nice card, thanks for posting.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - I7 5820k @4.6Ghz - Titan X @ 1558Mhz / 4207Mhz - Score: 5552

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10421060


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - I7 5820k @4.6Ghz - Titan X @ 1558Mhz / 4207Mhz - Score: 5552
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10421060


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update,

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- TITAN-X @1611MHz -- 5796:*


*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7333629*


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- TITAN-X @1611MHz -- 5796:*
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7333629*











You are pushing that Xeon, nice! You need some samy 2800c9


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yes, all the benching from others recently got me going!









I hit a wall @4.9Ghz with this cpu, 5GHz needs a lot more voltage. My ram can do CL9 2800, but the cpu his finicky around that mark though.

Thanks for the update Kimir!


----------



## xTesla1856

xTesla1856 - i7 4790K @ 4.7Ghz - ASUS TITAN X SLI - 1400Mhz - 1800Mhz - Score = 8561



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7485846


----------



## brazilianloser

Update:

brazilianloser - i7 5820K @ 4.4MHz - GTX 980 Ti - 1516Mhz - 4257Mhz - Score = 5192



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10713023


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Updating an older score.

WhiteWulfe - i7-4770K @ 4.6GHz - 1x MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G - 3924

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10667729

Edited to include link ^_^;;;;;;;;


----------



## truehighroller1

'Update'

truehighroller1
- I7 5820K @ 4.985GHz 1.646V
- 980ti Lightning @ 1626 / 2026
- Score: 5402 Graphics: 5309
- Date (2/26/2016)



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7693365


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Update:
> 
> brazilianloser - i7 5820K @ 4.4MHz - GTX 980 Ti - 1516Mhz - 4257Mhz - Score = 5192
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10713023











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Updating an older score.
> 
> WhiteWulfe - i7-4770K @ 4.6GHz - 1x MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G - 3924
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10667729
> 
> Edited to include link ^_^;;;;;;;;











Sorry for the delay guys, I had the scores updated but didn't add the post to show it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> 'Update'
> 
> truehighroller1
> - I7 5820K @ 4.985GHz 1.646V
> - 980ti Lightning @ 1626 / 2026
> - Score: 5402 Graphics: 5309
> - Date (2/26/2016)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7693365











Oh boy, you are really pushing that cpu lol. Everytime I see such voltage and not being under LN2 it hurts me.








But hey, Smoke 'Em If You Got 'Em, right?








You could need some driver optimization tbh, with such GPU freq you should be higher on the table.








Oh and that would be a new entry to me, CPU being different that the previous one.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh boy, you are really pushing that cpu lol. Everytime I see such voltage and not being under LN2 it hurts me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, Smoke 'Em If You Got 'Em, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could need some driver optimization tbh, with such GPU freq you should be higher on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and that would be a new entry to me, CPU being different that the previous one.


I know I was. Top cpu temp was around 62C I looked, tops.

I noticed that to with the score though.

I have a big custom loop and a lot of windows and it's very cold outside here and a big fan for extra umph lol.

Where's a guide for the quick and dirty settings?

Also no problem about the new part.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GnarlyCharlie -- i7-5960X @ 4.7 -- TitanX SLI @ 1510/8260 -- Score 10,023

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10979946


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie -- i7-5960X @ 4.6 -- TitanX SLI @ 1510/8260 -- Score 10,000
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10979054


Well done!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I didn't see you on the thread, I edited in a different score just after posting that one.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I didn't see you on the thread, I edited in a different score just after posting that one.


I can be ninja sometimes.








Updated with newest score, the 10k all round looked good.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yeah, the 10K even screenshot was cool









Back when I had my previous high score, it was just a few short of 10K. That's when I got the CPU overvoltage on a crash and never really tried running FSU much after that. But I was getting good results in the Fanboy challenge, so gave it another shot. The 4.7 cpu was still under 1.3V, so happy with that - the 10K even score was at 4.6


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

MrTooShort turned me onto 361.82 Hotfix, squeezed a little better score than the 361.91 drivers, and @ 4.6 on the CPU

GnarlyCharlie -- i7-5960X @ 4.6 -- TitanX SLI @ 1517/8280 -- Score 10,072

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11001448


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> MrTooShort turned me onto 361.82 Hotfix, squeezed a little better score than the 361.91 drivers, and @ 4.6 on the CPU
> 
> GnarlyCharlie -- i7-5960X @ 4.6 -- TitanX SLI @ 1517/8280 -- Score 10,072
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11001448


----------



## MaFi0s0

I have similar specs to DooRules (I have faster coreclock, slower CPU, faster RAM, slower VRAM) but a much lower score.

I should be getting my 4GHz RAM this week so I will enter then.


----------



## rxl-gaming

rxl-gaming -- i7-4790k @ 4.7 -- GTX 980Ti sc+ acx+ @ 1212/7012 -- Score 4711



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7731571


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rxl-gaming*
> 
> rxl-gaming -- i7-4790k @ 4.7 -- GTX 980Ti sc+ acx+ @ 1212/7012 -- Score 4711
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7731571


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz -- i5-4690k @ 5.1 -- R9 290 @ 1340/1760 -- 3952
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7734199

1 gpu point less than my previous score







and much lower cpu score, but overall and combined score was higher on this run.


----------



## Kimir

Add the futuremark validation fyzzz.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Add the futuremark validation fyzzz.


Whoops sorry, i added the link. It is so easy to forget, atleast for me.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Whoops sorry, i added the link. It is so easy to forget, atleast for me.


No problem.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz -- i5-4690k @ 5.1 -- R9 290 @ 1340/1760 -- 3952
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7734199
> 
> 1 gpu point less than my previous score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and much lower cpu score, but overall and combined score was higher on this run.


----------



## syl

New card: syl -- 2700K @ 5.43 -- Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1642 / 2360 -- 5655



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7781903


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> New card: syl -- 2700K @ 5.43 -- Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1642 / 2360 -- 5655
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7781903











Nice, so Matrix have samsung memory too.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> New card: syl -- 2700K @ 5.43 -- Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1642 / 2360 -- 5655
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7781903


Amazing clocking gtx 980 ti and 2700k you have there, congratz!


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6700K @ 5.112 --- 980ti KP @ 1592/ 2109 ---- 5599

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7788011


----------



## syl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, so Matrix have samsung memory too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Amazing clocking gtx 980 ti and 2700k you have there, congratz!


Thanks! I'm especially happy with the memory controller performance...and the Samsung's also respond nicely to voltage. Too bad my trusty 2700k is getting a little tired now and I can't push it as hard as I used to. A new hexa or octa core CPU would certainly help push the score a bit.


----------



## DooRules

update...

DooRules --- 6700K @ 5.108 --- 980ti KP @ 1612/ 2142 --- 5679

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7806911


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> update...
> 
> DooRules --- 6700K @ 5.108 --- 980ti KP @ 1612/ 2142 --- 5679
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7806911


----------



## marc0053

Got a new card to play with GTX 980 Ti Matrix

Firestrike:

marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 5.0ghz - GTX 980 Ti - 1690 MHz / 2153 MHz - Score = 5779
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11161957?


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Got a new card to play with GTX 980 Ti Matrix
> 
> Firestrike:
> 
> marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 5.0ghz - GTX 980 Ti - 1690 MHz / 2153 MHz - Score = 21,842
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11161957?


Nice one


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Got a new card to play with GTX 980 Ti Matrix
> 
> Firestrike:
> 
> marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 5.0ghz - GTX 980 Ti - 1690 MHz / 2153 MHz - Score = *5779*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11161957?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## syl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Got a new card to play with GTX 980 Ti Matrix
> 
> Firestrike:
> 
> marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 5.0ghz - GTX 980 Ti - 1690 MHz / 2153 MHz - Score = 21,842
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11161957?


That's a winner! Congrats


----------



## zGunBLADEz

zGunBLADEz - i7 4790K @ 5.0ghz - GTX 980 Ti - 1560/2053 MHz - Score = 5186
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11175984?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> zGunBLADEz - i7 4790K @ 5.0ghz - GTX 980 Ti - 1560/2053 MHz - Score = 5186
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11175984?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dual channel 24GB, I think you have one dropped dimm. (failing training or dead stick)
Anyway


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Nah, it's actually 24GB

2x8GB + 2x4GB when I bought the second set it was the 8GB kit for 1/3 of the price of the 16gb kit.


----------



## syl

Update: syl -- 2700K @ 5.5 -- Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1651 / 2381 -- 5712



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7951889


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> Update: syl -- 2700K @ 5.5 -- Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1651 / 2381 -- 5712
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7951889











Gz, nice jump up in the chart!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> Update: syl -- 2700K @ 5.5 -- Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1651 / 2381 -- 5712
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7951889


Wow nice GPU memory overclock


----------



## dagget3450

dagget3450 -- [email protected] --- 4x [email protected]/570 -- 15764 **tess mod

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11453487


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> dagget3450 -- [email protected] --- 4x [email protected]/570 -- 15764 **tess mod
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11453487
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fyzzz

Testing 290 crossfire..

fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1500(card 2 mem clock/1625) MHz--6552
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8137412

Tessellation was off, but 3dmark didn't detect it, seems to be a dual card issue?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Testing 290 crossfire..
> 
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1500(card 2 mem clock/1625) MHz--6552
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8137412
> 
> Tessellation was off, but 3dmark didn't detect it, seems to be a dual card issue?











Well, if futuremark didn't detect it, I don't mark it as Tess off


----------



## fyzzz

Update, new ram and it was cold outside.

fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1550(card 2 mem clock/1625) MHz--6778
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8187280

(tess was off, but 3dmark doesn't detect it)


----------



## syl

Update: syl -- 2700K @ 5.45 -- Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1680 / 2381 -- 5877



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8197884


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Update, new ram and it was cold outside.
> 
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1550(card 2 mem clock/1625) MHz--6778
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8187280
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (tess was off, but 3dmark doesn't detect it)












Oh new UI version, gotta try it sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> Update: syl -- 2700K @ 5.45 -- Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1680 / 2381 -- 5877
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8197884











First place non LN2, GZ!


----------



## syl

Update: syl -- 2700K @ 5.45 -- Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1710 / 2331 -- 5921



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8226792

Had to give up a bit of mem oc to get over 1700 core.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> Update: syl -- 2700K @ 5.45 -- Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1710 / 2331 -- 5921
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8226792
> 
> Had to give up a bit of mem oc to get over 1700 core.


----------



## fyzzz

Another update,

fyzzz---i5 [email protected] 2x R9 [email protected]/1570(card 2/1625) MHz--6801
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8242387

My physics score is all over the place with windows 10. Windows 7 runs much better, but i get lower combined and graphics score.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Another update,
> 
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] 2x R9 [email protected]/1570(card 2/1625) MHz--6801
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8242387
> 
> My physics score is all over the place with windows 10. Windows 7 runs much better, but i get lower combined and graphics score.


That slipped my mind.


----------



## KingKwentyne

KingKwentyne - I7 [email protected] 4.5Ghz - 980Ti [email protected] 1499MHz/1752 - Firestrike Ultra Score= 4747

Validation Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8614566

https://flic.kr/p/HwdyXT


----------



## Kimir

Don't forget the validation link.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Over a month between submissions, that will change soon enough with everyone getting their new cards!


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Over a month between submissions, that will change soon enough with everyone getting their new cards!


I want to submit my scores but GPU-Z doesn't pick up the clock change once overclocked


----------



## Clockster

Clockster -- i7 5930K @ 4.6Ghz -- Gigabyte GTX 1080 @ 2101 / 5468 -- 5 798
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613612


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Don't forget the validation link.


Link added. Thanks for calling that for me.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> KingKwentyne - I7 [email protected] 4.5Ghz - 980Ti [email protected] 1499MHz/1752 - Firestrike Ultra Score= 4747
> 
> Validation Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8614566
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/HwdyXT











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Clockster -- i7 5930K @ 4.6Ghz -- Gigabyte GTX 1080 @ 2101 / 5468 -- 5 798
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613612


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha* -- i7 5960X @ 4.25Ghz -- EVGA GTX-1080 Founder's Edition SLI @ 2101 / 5508 -- *9995*

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12352196


----------



## Kimir

Nice score. Matching graphic score of TX @1600+Mhz!


----------



## tarute

Tarute - i7 5960X @ 4.6Ghz - Evga GTX 1080 SLI @ 2025 MHZ / 5434MHz - 10084


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 -- 5891

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8785203


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 -- 5891
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8785203


Stock speed on the CG, or is it GPU-z that doesn't show the OC, heh? Because of the curve OC perhaps?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Stock speed on the CG, or is it GPU-z that doesn't show the OC, heh? Because of the curve OC perhaps?


yeah - I'm not sure which... still figuring out this pairing of the 6950x and 1080...








I hope to have a higher score soon.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 -- 5981

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8883623

IDK - I'm beginning to think it's time to reinstall Fire Strike... it's just behaving weird. If the run crashes, it just freezes at the same point in scene 2 every time.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 -- 5981
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8883623
> 
> IDK - I'm beginning to think it's time to reinstall Fire Strike... it's just behaving weird. If the run crashes, it just freezes at the same point in scene 2 every time.











I think it's more driver dependent, sometimes it recover, sometimes not. But crashing in scene 2 seems familiar.


----------



## Silent Scone

Is it where the camera gets up close and personal with the tentacle thing? That's normally where it kicks out for me.


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 -- 5689



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8893516

this result is weird , i should get above that but somehow i didn't


----------



## Baasha

why hasn't my score been accepted/updated?









anyway, going to test the cards with the HB SLI bridges I got this morning...let's see whether it was hype or there's something there.


----------



## Baasha

Ran Fire Strike Ultra again with the HB SLI Bridge:

Baasha -- i7 5960X @ 4.25Ghz -- EVGA GTX-1080 Founder's Edition SLI @ 2088 / 5528 Mhz -- *10064*

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12610751




Will have to test in games but there seems to be really not much difference between the LED and HB SLI bridges.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Man, squeeze just 9 more points out of that thing and you can bump me down a spot!

And FS/FSE/FSU always crash for me in the first test, about halfway thru where the fps shoots up really quick.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarute*
> 
> Tarute - i7 5960X @ 4.6Ghz - Evga GTX 1080 SLI @ 2025 MHZ / 5434MHz - 10084
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Add the validation link and you're good to go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 -- 5689
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8893516
> this result is weird , i should get above that but somehow i didn't


You are 100 away form JPM so the graphic score seems about right to me, but I don't have a 1080 so I can't say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> why hasn't my score been accepted/updated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, going to test the cards with the HB SLI bridges I got this morning...let's see whether it was hype or there's something there.


Because you didn't follow the instruction in first post, and I'm a lazy bum that didn't go over and over again remaining ppl that want to submit a score for the chart that they need to follow the screenshot requirement.








data line is there and validation link to only need to get the screenshot right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Ran Fire Strike Ultra again with the HB SLI Bridge:
> 
> Baasha -- i7 5960X @ 4.25Ghz -- EVGA GTX-1080 Founder's Edition SLI @ 2088 / 5528 Mhz -- *10064*
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12610751
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to test in games but there seems to be really not much difference between the LED and HB SLI bridges.


That still doesn't do it, here's an example for the screenshot requirement:

Red is mandatory, green is optional.
Also, any error time related on futuremark will get rejected.


----------



## tarute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarute*
> 
> Tarute - i7 5960X @ 4.6Ghz - Evga GTX 1080 SLI @ 2025 MHZ / 5434MHz - 10084


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8718982


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarute*
> 
> Tarute - i7 5960X @ 4.6Ghz - Evga GTX 1080 SLI @ 2025 MHZ / 5434MHz - 10084
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8718982


----------



## sew333

Question. Why my cpu 6700k clock speed is drifting between 4.0 - 4.2 - 4.0 ghz during test? Is this normal?

Screen:


----------



## criminal

Playing with a 1070:

criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 Ghz - GTX1070 - 2088/9312 MHz - Score = 4762

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8895838


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Question. Why my cpu 6700k clock speed is drifting between 4.0 - 4.2 - 4.0 ghz during test? Is this normal?
> 
> Screen:


Does it happens on the bench alone too, because that's the detail of a stress test.
On balanced power plan, I got that, if I use performance one, it locks it during the test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Playing with a 1070:
> 
> criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 Ghz - GTX1070 - 2088/9312 MHz - Score = 4762
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8895838


Nice, that's pretty much like a 980Ti at 1450Mhz, but pulling lot less watt.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Does it happens on the bench alone too, because that's the detail of a stress test.
> On balanced power plan, I got that, if I use performance one, it locks it during the test.
> 
> Nice, that's pretty much like a 980Ti at 1450Mhz, but pulling lot less watt.


Yep, I noticed that when looking through the leader board.


----------



## Wickedtt

Hey anyone getting lower scores with 980ti in Firestrike i have a OC of 1506/8100 now only scoring 19200 Graphics score when i was over 21k a month ago. I have my 980ti over 1530mhz core and 8400 mem and it was still lower than 20k. Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## glnn_23

glnn_23 - E7 8890 v4 (ES) @ 2.368 Ghz - GTX 1080 2164 / 1321 - *5870*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12631172


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> glnn_23 - E7 v4 (ES) @ 2.368 Ghz - GTX 1080 2164 / 1321 - *5870*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12631172


That's an ES of the Intel Xeon E7-8890 v4 right?


----------



## glnn_23

I believe it is, given the core count and I have now included it in the data line.


----------



## glnn_23

Bumped my score up a touch

My gpu v seem a little lower than others at the moment unfortunately.

glnn_23 - E7 8890 v4 (ES) @ 2.372Ghz - GTX 1080 2164 / 1332 - *5913*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12650546


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Bumped my score up a touch
> 
> My gpu v seem a little lower than others at the moment unfortunately.
> 
> glnn_23 - E7 8890 v4 (ES) @ 2372Ghz - GTX 1080 2164 / 1332 - *5913*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12650546


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Hey anyone getting lower scores with 980ti in Firestrike i have a OC of 1506/8100 now only scoring 19200 Graphics score when i was over 21k a month ago. I have my 980ti over 1530mhz core and 8400 mem and it was still lower than 20k. Anyone experiencing this?


Last 4 drivers had a sort of bug for me, Seems to lower my score when I have Afterburner or PercisionX running.
Could do a run stock and get 17K. Fire up percisionX and it dropped to 15K with out touching anything.
Like wise with my overclock score, Cant hit any of the old scores I have saved. Flashed OC on to my card bios and un-installed PercisionX and score was back to normal.
3Dmark 11 the difference was even bigger. And here was the real kicker, Managed to get my best score yet with bios overclock only as if the driver had imporved.


----------



## kx11

kx11 ---- 6950X @ 4.1Ghz - GTX 1080 2114 / 1323 - 5702



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12694460


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Last 4 drivers had a sort of bug for me, Seems to lower my score when I have Afterburner or PercisionX running.
> Could do a run stock and get 17K. Fire up percisionX and it dropped to 15K with out touching anything.
> Like wise with my overclock score, Cant hit any of the old scores I have saved. Flashed OC on to my card bios and un-installed PercisionX and score was back to normal.
> 3Dmark 11 the difference was even bigger. And here was the real kicker, Managed to get my best score yet with bios overclock only as if the driver had imporved.


I hope this isn't a precursor to the tinfoil hat conspiracies of gimping like what kepler supposedly did or didnt have.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Last 4 drivers had a sort of bug for me, Seems to lower my score when I have Afterburner or PercisionX running.
> Could do a run stock and get 17K. Fire up percisionX and it dropped to 15K with out touching anything.
> Like wise with my overclock score, Cant hit any of the old scores I have saved. Flashed OC on to my card bios and un-installed PercisionX and score was back to normal.
> 3Dmark 11 the difference was even bigger. And here was the real kicker, Managed to get my best score yet with bios overclock only as if the driver had imporved.


Stop updating drivers....for Maxwell, if you're using anything newer than a driver that released later than September of 2015, you aren't doing yourself any favors. UNLESS you need that specific driver for a hot fix on a game you're playing....STAY PUT. lol


----------



## Vellinious

Did a few test runs this morning. I'm pretty happy with the results. 1524 on the cores and 2079 on the memory. 5820k @ 4.75

1531 core / 2103 memory | 5820k @ 4.75

CPU crapped down it's leg, but....hit the 10k graphics score I was searching for.
Score: 9639

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8974583


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- [email protected] -- Strix 1080SLi -- Clocks 2038/10516mem -- Score 10116



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8973676

OC the memory isn't easy with GPU boost3 , can't get past 10520


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 ---- 6950X @ 4.1Ghz - GTX 1080 2114 / 1323 - 5702
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12694460











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Did a few test runs this morning. I'm pretty happy with the results. 1524 on the cores and 2079 on the memory. 5820k @ 4.75
> 
> 1531 core / 2103 memory | 5820k @ 4.75
> 
> CPU crapped down it's leg, but....hit the 10k graphics score I was searching for.
> Score: 9639
> 
> *Vellinious --- [email protected] --- 980Ti SLI --- 9639
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8974583
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


fixed the data line for ya. Screenshot isn't perfect too, but I'll allow it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- [email protected] -- Strix 1080SLi -- Clocks 2038/10516mem -- Score 10116
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8973676
> 
> OC the memory isn't easy with GPU boost3 , can't get past 10520


----------



## kx11

awesome results but some crap didn't work right



using hotfix driver 368.51


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> OC the memory isn't easy with GPU boost3 , can't get past 10520


I don't think that has anything to do with GPU Boost 3.

I have no problems clocking my 1080 memory to 11100. I start getting artifacting at 11166.

I think your problem is the way the VRAM is cooled on the Strix (and is the reason I didn't buy the Strix). Four of your VRAM chips are cooled by the GPU heatsink. Three are cooled by the heat spreader. But one of the chips is uncovered.










http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_gtx_1080_strix_review/2

The top visible chip on the right side isn't cooled by either the heat spreader nor the heatsink. Nothing makes contact with that chip so it gets much hotter than the rest. In fact all three chips on the right side have insufficient cooling IMO. The two bottom ones are only partially covered by the heatsink and do not make contact with the heat spreader. The third doesn't come into contact with anything.


----------



## Kylar182

Mind updating my score? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8948542


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Mind updating my score? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8948542


Sure thing, but you'll have to submit one in the first place, see 1st post of this topic to do so properly.








(update still require dataline, screenshot and validation link that you've got already)


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Sure thing, but you'll have to submit one in the first place, see 1st post of this topic to do so properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (update still require dataline, screenshot and validation link that you've got already)




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8948542

I'm already on the leaderboard, not sure why I have to do this all again but here you go. Honestly, if Firestrike shows me on their leaderboard then why do we do screenshots, particularly ones so detailed?

Also, if we're allowed to use unapproved drivers I could have a much higher score. Like the NapalmV guy above me.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8948542
> 
> I'm already on the leaderboard, not sure why I have to do this all again but here you go. Honestly, if Firestrike shows me on their leaderboard then why do we do screenshots, particularly ones so detailed?
> 
> Also, if we're allowed to use unapproved drivers I could have a much higher score. Like the NapalmV guy above me.


You forgot data line


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> You forgot data line


Bleh, at work now. Forget it.


----------



## alancsalt

The criteria for this thread are a bit different to the Futuremark leaderboard. It's explained in the first post of this thread. Beta drivers ARE allowed in this thread.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Kylar182 ---- 5960X @ 4.6Ghz - QUAD GTX TitanX 1501/2000 - FSU-score 17379
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8948542


I believe i think that would work for a submission. I did it because i love you. Not really though, i just love quad gpu truthfully. No reason to abandon a score over a simple text line needed!

Anyways i hope i got it right for ya, but i think you will have to cut-n-paste it and post it yourself! If you can't do that, well as they say, "You can lead a horse to water,but you can make it drink" -Dead guy from desert


----------



## kx11

10 392 score but the driver isn't validated , is that cool ??

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9050408


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 10 392 score but the driver isn't validated , is that cool ??
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9050408


Yup, beta driver are allowed as per Hwbot rules.


----------



## Preim

Preim --- 4790k @ 4.8GHz --- GTX1080 @ 2126.0/1400.6 --- 5637

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12860084

First attempt at Ultra with this 1080. It's a G1 gaming version, performing pretty well but I think my cpu is letting me down with overall score!


----------



## Kimir

Nah, the CPU is not what's matter on FS ultra, see kx11 previous sub in single card and the 6950X.
However, RAM and cache will help for the graphic score.

I'll update the chart tomorrow (if I don't forget), it gives you the time to edit your post for that beta driver score @kx11


----------



## kx11

How about a better score Kimir ??









kx11 ---- 6950X @ 4.298Ghz - Asus Strix 1080 SLi 2062 / 1290 - 10466



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9085778


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Kylar182 ---- 5960X @ 4.6Ghz - QUAD GTX TitanX 1501/2000 - FSU-score 17379
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8948542
> 
> I'm already on the leaderboard, not sure why I have to do this all again but here you go. Honestly, if Firestrike shows me on their leaderboard then why do we do screenshots, particularly ones so detailed?
> 
> Also, if we're allowed to use unapproved drivers I could have a much higher score. Like the NapalmV guy above me.


Ok, I didn't had time for this earlier but now I do, so I'll explain you why do this thread require a detailed screenshot and the other rules.
First, detailed screenshot. Simple really, we are Overclock.net, not referenceclock.net, that mean that everyone can run different frequencies on CPU, CPU cache/uncore, memory, graphic card core and memory frequency, all that have an influence on the performance. This is way I ask a detailed screenshot that show the hardware spec, and if possible the overclock. There is the dataline in case the OC won't show on the screen, on which most understand that it's a good idea to put the CPU and graphic card clocks on there.
You may not have noticed, but since I took care of the chart, I added the link to OC.net post so one can go and check/compare a result to another with same hardware and see why his/her score is lower or higher. If you don't write it on the dataline and don't provide screenshot, you can't do that, might as well just be happy to have your score on Futuremark leaderboard and be done with it.
Why do we accept non approved driver? that's because we follow HWbot rules, so yes, beta driver, tesslation tweak are allowed.

I usually accept the sub without dataline as I can read a screenshot just fine, it's just easier for everyone with it really.
If the OP is not clear enough, I can request to be able to edit it and clear any misunderstanding.

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> Preim --- 4790k @ 4.8GHz --- GTX1080 @ 2126.0/1400.6 --- 5637
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12860084
> 
> First attempt at Ultra with this 1080. It's a G1 gaming version, performing pretty well but I think my cpu is letting me down with overall score!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> How about a better score Kimir ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kx11 ---- 6950X @ 4.298Ghz - Asus Strix 1080 SLi 2062 / 1290 - 10466
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9085778


Better score is even better.








Something's odd on you validation link, you DDR4 only show 6 sticks out of 8 and 2 of them aren't detected as Kingston one. Don't you have some memory instability there? Not OCed the cache and tried higher memory freq too?


----------



## kx11

that is weird , the only the results with this issue


----------



## Kimir

Might just be a sysinfo glitch.


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha* ---- 6950X @ 4.3Ghz --- GTX 1080 FE SLI 2100 / 1251 --- *10,250*

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12917929



Hopefully I took the screenshot correctly this time.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha* ---- 6950X @ 4.3Ghz --- GTX 1080 FE SLI 2100 / 1251 --- *10,250*
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12917929
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I took the screenshot correctly this time.


You did.


----------



## glnn_23

Got the 1080 a bit higher now so nudged the score slightly. Cpu could be holding me back a little.

glnn_23 - e7 8890v4 (es) @ 2.377Ghz - GTX 1080 FE 2228 / 1377 - *5928*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12948891


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Got the 1080 a bit higher now so nudged the score slightly. Cpu could be holding me back a little.
> 
> glnn_23 - e7 8890v4 (es) @ 2.377Ghz - GTX 1080 FE 2228 / 1377 - *5928*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12948891
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GRABibus

It seems that I will not be anymore in the top 30 soon...








As soon as I am not anymore in, then I go to Pascal


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You did.


Updated my score with the new drivers (that's why there's a validation warning):

*Baasha* ---- 6950X @ 4.3Ghz --- GTX 1080 FE SLI 2100 / 1251 --- *10,529*

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13005905


----------



## Nizzen

10 628 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080(2x) and Intel Core i7-6900K








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9226959


----------



## Vellinious

Vellinious ---- 5820k @ 4.75Ghz --- GTX 980 TI 1567 / 2140 --- 5343

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9252051


----------



## Mad Pistol

First submission!

Mad Pistol --- i7 4790k @ 4.7Ghz --- 2x GTX 1070 FE --- 8415
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9256046


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Updated my score with the new drivers (that's why there's a validation warning):
> 
> *Baasha* ---- 6950X @ 4.3Ghz --- GTX 1080 FE SLI 2100 / 1251 --- *10,529*
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13005905
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Vellinious ---- 5820k @ 4.75Ghz --- GTX 980 TI 1567 / 2140 --- 5343
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9252051
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> First submission!
> 
> Mad Pistol --- i7 4790k @ 4.7Ghz --- 2x GTX 1070 FE --- 8415
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9256046
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gripen90

Not looking to go on the list but rather give some comparison results.

PC1: SCORE 12 386 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti(3x) and Intel Core i7-5820K Processor
Graphics Score 13 629
Physics Score 16 054
Combined Score 6 112
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9266251

PC 2: SCORE 10 176 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080(2x) and Intel Core i7-4930K
Graphics Score 10 961
Physics Score 14 825
Combined Score 5 071
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8892137


----------



## kx11

DX12 benchmark " TimeSpy" should be available any second now


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> DX12 benchmark " TimeSpy" should be available any second now


Oh, sweet! Gonna grab it when I get home.


----------



## ssgwright

ssgwright - 5820k @4.5 - 1080 GTX @2142/5550 - 5858

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13326425


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.75GHz -- GTX 1080 @2126MHz -- 6018:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13372419*


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.75GHz -- GTX 1080 @2126MHz -- 6018:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13372419*


I want that CPU! what bios you using? (for the gpu)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Stock sea hawk ek x bios. Yes, cpu was a good buy last summer!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.75GHz -- GTX 1080 @2126MHz -- 6018:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13372419*


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

Leipatemeibbaa ---- 4930k @ 4.4Ghz --- GTX 1080 SLI 2090 / 5300 --- 10,074

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13422252?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leipatemeibbaa*
> 
> Leipatemeibbaa ---- 4930k @ 4.4Ghz --- GTX 1080 SLI 2090 / 5300 --- 10,074
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13422252?


----------



## kx11

can anyone confirm the HB SLi bridges are making a noticeable difference compared to the regular flexible ones?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> can anyone confirm the HB SLi bridges are making a noticeable difference compared to the regular flexible ones?


There is, but only really noticeable at high resolution.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3087524/hardware/tested-the-payoff-in-buying-nvidias-40-sli-hb-bridge.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is, but only really noticeable at high resolution.
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3087524/hardware/tested-the-payoff-in-buying-nvidias-40-sli-hb-bridge.html


don;t the Hard bridges that come with a MB work the same as the HB bridge? (or even 2 soft links?)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don;t the Hard bridges that come with a MB work the same as the HB bridge? (or even 2 soft links?)


That's what I have read somewhere, can't find the article unfortunately.
That article I posted seems to claim otherwise with 2 soft bridges. Maybe I should put 2 on my 780Ti kpe..


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is, but only really noticeable at high resolution.
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3087524/hardware/tested-the-payoff-in-buying-nvidias-40-sli-hb-bridge.html


What is low resoulution in 2016?










3440x1440 100hz and 4k montiors here


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> What is low resoulution in 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3440x1440 100hz and 4k montiors here


I consider 1080p a low resolution.
I'm only with 2560x1440 here, but mainly because I like my monitors to be small as I'm relatively near them, so my 25" Dell are perfect.


----------



## kx11

yeah 1080p is so 2010


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I consider 1080p a low resolution.
> I'm only with 2560x1440 here, but mainly because I like my monitors to be small as I'm relatively near them, so my 25" Dell are perfect.


Agreed 100% with you I just picked up a new Asus rog swift pg279 about 3 weeks back and now when I look at my 1080p monitor it looks blurry massive difference. I went with this monitor because I still enjoy gaming.


----------



## kx11

kx11 ---- 6950X @ 4.29Ghz - Galax HOF 1080 SLi 2101 / 11048 - 10600



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9592875


----------



## Baasha

Not a submission but a preliminary run with one GTX Titan X (Pascal) @ 2050 / 5832 (+225 / +825):


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Not a submission but a preliminary run with one GTX Titan X (Pascal) @ 2050 / 5832 (+225 / +825):


Wow, on air? Or did you rig up a waterblock of some sort... or did a hybrid cooler work?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Not a submission but a preliminary run with one GTX Titan X (Pascal) @ 2050 / 5832 (+225 / +825):


I don't know why but I feel like we should be hitting 8000 on air. Not satisfied with these results. Your physics score is 16% faster than mine though. Maybe if I had your chip I'd be hitting 8000? =D

Also, really curious about your +225. I ran mine with +175/+800. And my clocks would go up and down between 1950 and 2050. Have you checked to see if your +225 is actually giving you that extra 50MHz compared to mine?


----------



## craftyhack

I don't know why but I feel like we should be hitting 8000 on air. Not satisfied with these results. Your physics score is 16% faster than mine though. Maybe if I had your chip I'd be hitting 8000? =D

Also, really curious about your +225. I ran mine with +175/+800. And my clocks would go up and down between 1950 and 2050. Have you checked to see if your +225 is actually giving you that extra 50MHz compared to mine?[/quote]

My Titan XP is sitting right next to me still sealed, since we had to order somewhat blind, I wanted to be sure that the design of the rest of the card could really push 28 SMs. It certainly looks like it is... or it is real close. What is making you think 8000? Ratio of 1080 Ultra score to Titan XP relative to what the 1080 scores for a given OC?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyhack*
> 
> My Titan XP is sitting right next to me still sealed, since we had to order somewhat blind, I wanted to be sure that the design of the rest of the card could really push 28 SMs. It certainly looks like it is... or it is real close. What is making you think 8000? Ratio of 1080 Ultra score to Titan XP relative to what the 1080 scores for a given OC?


Because I'm OCD and I like nice round numbers....haha. sorry.







Mostly because I'm guessing CallsignVega is going to come out and post a screenshot of him with a score of 8300. He beat my Valley score by 7.8%. Which means if he can beat me by the same margins on this bench, he'll be around 8400.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Because I'm OCD and I like nice round numbers....haha. sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly because I'm guessing CallsignVega is going to come out and post a screenshot of him with a score of 8300. He beat my Valley score by 7.8%. Which means if he can beat me by the same margins on this bench, he'll be around 8400.


LOL, got it, that makes sense, thanks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.75GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2088MHz -- 7807:
*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9633995*


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha* -- 6950X @4.30GHz -- TITAN X Pascal SLI @ 2012 MHz / 11404 MHz -- *13,974*

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13872487


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX TitanXP --- 7903

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13931967


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 ---- 6950X @ 4.29Ghz - Galax HOF 1080 SLi 2101 / 11048 - 10600
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9592875











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.75GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2088MHz -- 7807:
> *
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9633995*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha* -- 6950X @4.30GHz -- TITAN X Pascal SLI @ 2012 MHz / 11404 MHz -- *13,974*
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13872487
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX TitanXP --- 7903
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13931967












It's August in France - I figure Kimir is on vacation.


----------



## Kimir

Nop, not in vacation yet. Next week, I'm just being lazy, I didn't feel like updating last week as I thought more Titan X pascal would have shown up and sub results here, so I could have updated more at once.
And I would not have accepted that particular submission from kx11 as AB is hiding 3DMark window, me being finicky as usual.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nop, not in vacation yet. Next week, I'm just being lazy, I didn't feel like updating last week as I thought more Titan X pascal would have shown up and sub results here, so I could have updated more at once.
> *And I would not have accepted that particular submission* from kx11 as AB is hiding 3DMark window, me being finicky as usual.


I had this fear.









Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2076MHz -- 7858:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13990251*


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2076MHz -- 7858:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13990251*











those cards desperately begging for an unlocked power limit bios. :/


----------



## MunneY

Hummmm...

MunneY -- 5960x @ 4.7ghz -- Titan XP @2075mhz -- 7763

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14078561?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP --- 8163

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14081005


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hummmm...
> 
> MunneY -- 5960x @ 4.7ghz -- Titan XP @2075mhz -- 7763
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14078561?











I sense that your cpu score is limited by your cache and ram speed here. That's some odd gpu bios you are running too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP --- 8163
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14081005











wicked! 8k graphic score damn, what the actual boost clock the the Titan XP there, if I may?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense that your cpu score is limited by your cache and ram speed here. That's some odd gpu bios you are running too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wicked! 8k graphic score damn, what the actual boost clock the the Titan XP there, if I may?


You know, I've never been smart enough to figure out the cache overclocking. I didn't realize my ram was running at 2133 and not 3000 :-D. And as for the GPU Bios, thats what happens when you dont bench and run an old gpuz i guess :-D


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX titan XP SLI -- 14956

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14130099


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX titan XP SLI -- 14956
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14130099


----------



## fomoz

NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASRock X99 OC Formula/3.1

#28 worldwide for 2-way SLI right now









3DMark Hall Of Fame : Fire Strike Ultra


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.75GHz -- TITAN X (Pascal) @2.1GHz -- 8117:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9797451*


----------



## MunneY

Any of you guys use an EVGA board and wanna help me figure out how to properly set cache?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.75GHz -- TITAN X (Pascal) @2.1GHz -- 8117:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9797451*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Any of you guys use an EVGA board and wanna help me figure out how to properly set cache?


I don't think you have the OC socket on EVGA board, so you won't go very far I'm afraid.


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6700k @ 4.944 --- Tiatn XP @ 2050 ---- 7539

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9753019


----------



## Baasha

Updated score w/ new drivers.

*Baasha* -- i7 6950X @ 4.30 Ghz -- GTX TITAN X PASCAL SLI @ 2012 Mhz / 11404 Mhz -- *14,300*

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14177911


----------



## Mad Pistol

Got a couple extra points here and there.

Mad Pistol -- i7 4790k @ 4.8Ghz -- SLI GTX 1070 FE (+170/+600) -- 8539

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14179459


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6700k @ 4.944 --- Tiatn XP @ 2050 ---- 7539
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9753019











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Updated score w/ new drivers.
> 
> *Baasha* -- i7 6950X @ 4.30 Ghz -- GTX TITAN X PASCAL SLI @ 2012 Mhz / 11404 Mhz -- *14,300*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14177911











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Got a couple extra points here and there.
> 
> Mad Pistol -- i7 4790k @ 4.8Ghz -- SLI GTX 1070 FE (+170/+600) -- 8539
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14179459











No single card score, eh?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No single card score, eh?


Guh.... fine. I'll do a run probably tonight.


----------



## opt33

Opt33....i76900k @ 4.4ghz, Titan XP 2088/1377....8005

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9816389


----------



## Kimir

I'm gone for a week, vacation, Jpm have at it, I might not be able to update while on crappy phone data.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I should probably give it another go in here now that I have a new card. Firestrike is on the lost for my new Golden Edition, I just haven't gotten to it yet ^_^;;;;


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm gone for a week, vacation, Jpm have at it, I might not be able to update while on crappy phone data.


Have a nice week off!

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.92GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2126MHz -- 8181:
*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9822250*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Another update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- 8245:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9836970*


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Another update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- 8245:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9836970*


Woah! Great job bud!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Another update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- 8245:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9836970*











great run. Had to dig around a bit to call up this google sheet - gotta do for _that_ score!


----------



## Baasha

Okay, I tried running 4-Way SLI w/ the Titan X Pascal and here's my score with a mediocre OC:

*Baasha* -- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX TITAN X PASCAL 4-Way SLI @ 1924Mhz / 11200Mhz -- *19,517*

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14254527

Pic:


----------



## Baasha

Beat my score again - the funny thing is that I noticed both the first and second tests in 3D Mark Fire Strike Ultra seem to cap out at 109.9 FPS. Is this some sort of limit?

The GPUs were being used at around 92 - 97% for most of the time (sometimes dipping a bit) but never at 99% across all 4 GPUs - and the FPS never went to 110 - always was hovering around 109 FPS. Really strange...

Anyway, my new score: (finally broke 20K)









*Baasha* -- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX TITAN X PASCAL 4-Way SLI @ 1962Mhz / 11300Mhz -- *20,231*

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14260635

Pic:


----------



## Baasha

Beat my score, yet again - World No. 4 now!









*Baasha* -- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX TITAN X PASCAL 4-Way SLI @ 1936Mhz / 11250Mhz -- *22,213*

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14373889

Pic:



Not sure why the scoreboard has not been updated yet(?).

Glad to finally have a great score!


----------



## alancsalt

Might be why....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm gone for a week, vacation, Jpm have at it, I might not be able to update while on crappy phone data.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Beat my score, yet again - World No. 4 now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baasha* -- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX TITAN X PASCAL 4-Way SLI @ 1936Mhz / 11250Mhz -- *22,213*
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14373889
> 
> Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the scoreboard has not been updated yet(?).
> 
> Glad to finally have a great score!


That's an awesome run there Baasha!


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 - i7 [email protected] - Titan X 2113mhz/1400mhz - Score = 8364

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14398540


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Opt33....i76900k @ 4.4ghz, Titan XP 2088/1377....8005
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9816389


Jpm missed yours, so here goes. ps: the web browser is not necessary, unless tess off and can't see the result on the actual 3DMark software.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Beat my score, yet again - World No. 4 now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baasha* -- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX TITAN X PASCAL 4-Way SLI @ 1936Mhz / 11250Mhz -- *22,213*
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14373889
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the scoreboard has not been updated yet(?).
> 
> Glad to finally have a great score!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Might be why....


That was it, just came back right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 [email protected] - Titan X 2113mhz/1400mhz - Score = 8364
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14398540











Boom 1st place


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- 8 275:*
*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9966504*


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- 8 275:*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9966504*











You are on fire, saw all the other bench topics too








Someone give toot toot a 6950X, R5E10 and TZ 3600c15, that Xeon is hella good but I wanna see some trucking 10 cores power in his hands.


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6950X @ 4.571 --- Titan XP @ 2114 --- 8246

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10043663


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6950X @ 4.571 --- Titan XP @ 2114 --- 8246
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10043663











None of you guys with Titan (XP) tried with tess off? you know the rules allow it.


----------



## Lennyx

Lennyx -- [email protected],8GHz -- Titan XP -- 7737


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Lennyx -- [email protected],8GHz -- Titan XP -- 7737
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10053249











Please don't forget the validation link next time, digged it for ya this time.


----------



## Lennyx

Thanks for the heads up. First time i do these benchmarks and getting these screenshots right is a puzzle. Gonna check the other threads i posted in and make sure i got those right.


----------



## Kimir

The screenshot ain't hard to get right really, especially getting CPU-z and GPU-z loaded up right were I want them with OC Snap.


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The screenshot ain't hard to get right really, especially getting CPU-z and GPU-z loaded up right were I want them with OC Snap.


What a great tool. Thanks again.


----------



## kx11

kx11 --- 6950X @ 4.49 --- Titan XP @ 2078 --- Score 8098



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10171374


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 --- 6950X @ 4.49 --- Titan XP @ 2078 --- Score 8098
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10171374


----------



## TechSilver13

TechSilver13 -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- 1080 Classifieds SLI -- 10566

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14913331


----------



## glnn_23

glnn_23 -- 6950X @ 4.57 -- TitanX Pascal 2126 / 1451 -- *8074*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14911735


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> TechSilver13 -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- 1080 Classifieds SLI -- 10566
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14913331











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> glnn_23 -- 6950X @ 4.57 -- TitanX Pascal 2126 / 1451 -- *8074*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14911735


----------



## ir88ed

Ir88ed -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- GTX-980ti 3X SLI 1500mhz -- 12588


----------



## opt33

opt33 -- 6900k @ 4.5ghz -- Titan XP @ 2100/1377 -- 8133
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10292367


----------



## Jpmboy

oops - derped.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- Titan X Pascal @2164MHz -- 8 368:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10386592*


----------



## JJBY

JJBY -- [email protected] -- SLI GTX 1080 @ 2114/10,710



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15290572?


----------



## Kimir

Reminder so I can update today when I get home.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Ir88ed -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- GTX-980ti 3X SLI 1500mhz -- 12588


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> opt33 -- 6900k @ 4.5ghz -- Titan XP @ 2100/1377 -- 8133
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10292367












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- Titan X Pascal @2164MHz -- 8 368:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10386592*












X79 ftw!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> JJBY -- [email protected] -- SLI GTX 1080 @ 2114/10,710
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15290572?


----------



## ir88ed

Resubmitting (hopefully correctly this time)

Ir88ed -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- 3x SLI 980ti -- 12663

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15384850


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Resubmitting (hopefully correctly this time)
> 
> Ir88ed -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- 3x SLI 980ti -- 12663
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15384850


Yup, the missing link was it mostly.


----------



## ir88ed

Not sure if it matters, but the score on the chart matches my original submission. Had to rerun to get the link. New score is a handfull of points different.


----------



## Kimir

My bad, thanks for telling me.


----------



## un-nefer

un-nefer --- [email protected] --- Gigabyte GTX 1070 Gaming G1 @ (oem OC profile) --- 4445

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15545416


----------



## marc0053

Doesn't seem that a 6950x has any advantage over a 5960x in 3Dmark Firestrike extreme and ultra. I got the same results with old vs. new Nvidia drivers.
marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.8ghz - Titan X Pascal - 2,115mhz / 12,000mhz - score 8432
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1


my previous best run with a 6950x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 [email protected] - Titan X 2113mhz/1400mhz - Score = 8364
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14398540


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> un-nefer --- [email protected] --- Gigabyte GTX 1070 Gaming G1 @ (oem OC profile) --- 4445
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15545416











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Doesn't seem that a 6950x has any advantage over a 5960x in 3Dmark Firestrike extreme and ultra. I got the same results with old vs. new Nvidia drivers.
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.8ghz - Titan X Pascal - 2,115mhz / 12,000mhz - score 8432
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1












Please pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaase, run it again and do a 8435, just to beat "you_musn't_say_the_name" score, pliz!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaase, run it again and do a 8435, just to beat "you_musn't_say_the_name" score, pliz!


Here you go









marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.8ghz - Titan X pascal - 2115mhz / 12,000 MHz - Score = 8,440

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15631573


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.8ghz - Titan X pascal - 2115mhz / 12,000 MHz - Score = 8,440
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15631573


Good job, and that makes you 3rd on the HOF!


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 6950x @ 4.7ghz - Titan X Pascal - 2115mhz - 12,000mhz - score = 8488

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15650863


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*


Thanks. I've tried some OC and improved it a bit (vcore doesn't seem to be increasing with AB for me though?):

un-nefer --- [email protected] --- Gigabyte GTX 1070 Gaming G1 @ <2088Mhz --- 4556
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10608015


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 6950x @ 4.7ghz - Titan X Pascal - 2115mhz - 12,000mhz - score = 8488
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15650863











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Thanks. I've tried some OC and improved it a bit (vcore doesn't seem to be increasing with AB for me though?):
> 
> un-nefer --- [email protected] --- Gigabyte GTX 1070 Gaming G1 @ <2088Mhz --- 4556
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10608015











Voltage doesn't help much anyway on that card generation, like the 900 series (or so I've heard, not owning one here).


----------



## ir88ed

I played around a bit with getting my OC as high as I could. Processor for this run was at 1.371v and hit 80deg C during the test under water, which is hotter than I would like, but OK for the bench test. I will stick with 4.7Ghz as my 24/7 OC. One of my cards has an ASIC in the mid 60's, so I may try a pencil mod on the voltage regulators and see if the will buy me any additional gains. Also, Mr. Dark over in the NVIDIA forum cleaned up my card bios, and they appear to be more stable.

Ir88ed --- [email protected] --- 3x SLI EVGA 980ti @ 1505Mhz --- 12880

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15743048


----------



## silencespr

I7-4970k Card: PNY 1070 GTX



Validation: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16534618?


----------



## MrFox

Here are some fresh runs I just did this evening...

HIDevolution EVOC P870DM3
Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz
1080 SLI (Notebook) @ +205 Core / +600 Memory
32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR4-3000
660W (Dual 330W) AC Adapter
17.3" 120Hz 5ms 2560*1440 LCD

Fire Strike Ultra - 10299 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11086024

Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/088jrJp.jpg


----------



## johnksss

johnksss - i7 6700K @ 4.7ghz - GTX 1080N(2) - 2088MHz - 11,008Mhz - Score = 10316
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10910495


----------



## fyzzz

Benchmarking 3dmark again, since the last update finally fixed the low physics score
fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- GTX [email protected]/2252 --- 4880
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11195144


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman - FX9590 5 ghz Sapphire Fury 1174 / 531 - 4343 3dmarks

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11245982


----------



## JustinThyme

Eh, why not

JustinThyme---6700K---5GHz---2xStrix1080-A8G---2133/1377 FSU 10,560

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16664813


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> I played around a bit with getting my OC as high as I could. Processor for this run was at 1.371v and hit 80deg C during the test under water, which is hotter than I would like, but OK for the bench test. I will stick with 4.7Ghz as my 24/7 OC. One of my cards has an ASIC in the mid 60's, so I may try a pencil mod on the voltage regulators and see if the will buy me any additional gains. Also, Mr. Dark over in the NVIDIA forum cleaned up my card bios, and they appear to be more stable.
> 
> Ir88ed --- [email protected] --- 3x SLI EVGA 980ti @ 1505Mhz --- 12880
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15743048












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> I7-4970k Card: PNY 1070 GTX
> 
> 
> 
> Validation: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16534618?


Data line incorrectly formatted, but I'll let it slip this time.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Here are some fresh runs I just did this evening...
> 
> HIDevolution EVOC P870DM3
> Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz
> 1080 SLI (Notebook) @ +205 Core / +600 Memory
> 32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR4-3000
> 660W (Dual 330W) AC Adapter
> 17.3" 120Hz 5ms 2560*1440 LCD
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra - 10299 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11086024
> 
> Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/088jrJp.jpg


Same as above, you can put your rig in your sig. No need for all those details here, it only makes it more complicated to read.
That's some sick "transportable" tho!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnksss*
> 
> johnksss - i7 6700K @ 4.7ghz - GTX 1080N(2) - 2088MHz - 11,008Mhz - Score = 10316
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10910495


wicked one as well!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Benchmarking 3dmark again, since the last update finally fixed the low physics score
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- GTX [email protected]/2252 --- 4880
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11195144











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman - FX9590 5 ghz Sapphire Fury 1174 / 531 - 4343 3dmarks
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11245982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> Eh, why not
> 
> JustinThyme---6700K---5GHz---2xStrix1080-A8G---2133/1377 FSU 10,560
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16664813
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Single screenshot with everything on it needed!


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## JustinThyme

Oh boo boo, sniffle sniffle I've been rejected from the OCN firestrike ultra leader board for not playing ?

NOT

I'm a non conformist. If what I provided isn't good enough oh well, I won't lose sleep over not being listed in the this top ten and I'm not going to jump through hoops like a dog. I'm there in the futuremark list where it really counts!


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> Oh boo boo, sniffle sniffle I've been rejected from the OCN firestrike ultra leader board for not playing ?
> 
> NOT
> 
> I'm a non conformist. If what I provided isn't good enough oh well, I won't lose sleep over not being listed in the this top ten and I'm not going to jump through hoops like a dog. I'm there in the futuremark list where it really counts!


It's really not that hard. After you do a run, bring up the CPU-Z and GPU-z information requested, take a screen capture or snip via the snipping tool, and post it with 3dMark link. Not sure how that's "conforming". It's just proving that it was run as described.

To each, their own I suppose.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> Oh boo boo, sniffle sniffle I've been rejected from the OCN firestrike ultra leader board for not playing ?
> 
> NOT
> 
> I'm a non conformist. If what I provided isn't good enough oh well, I won't lose sleep over not being listed in the this top ten and I'm not going to jump through hoops like a dog. I'm there in the futuremark list where it really counts!


lol

So not being able to follow simple instructions = validation of feelings of superiority?


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol
> 
> So not being able to follow simple instructions = validation of feelings of superiority?


No only those quoting people insisting they are attempting this = failed attempt at validation of feelings of superiority.

I am superior and don't need to validate it by jumping hoops to prove it and don't care what you or anyone else thinks. That's where I differ from most. You can measure my concern in microgivasheets because I don't care was the substance of my post.


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> It's really not that hard. After you do a run, bring up the CPU-Z and GPU-z information requested, take a screen capture or snip via the snipping tool, and post it with 3dMark link. Not sure how that's "conforming". It's just proving that it was run as described.
> 
> To each, their own I suppose.


The validated 3D mark link does that. Is good enough IMO but it's not my list.
It's not that I can't, I simply choose not to. Anyone who knows how to use photoshop or similar program can achieve the same results. And only prove they can manipulate/ make a screen shot with photo editing software. What people can't manipulate is the info on the futuremark website.

Your civility is appreciated though.


----------



## devilhead

devilhead ---Intel Xeon E5-1650 [email protected] Titan XP --- 2139/1500 --- 8280 Score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17172358


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> The validated 3D mark link does that. Is good enough IMO but it's not my list.
> It's not that I can't, I simply choose not to. Anyone who knows how to use photoshop or similar program can achieve the same results. And only prove they can manipulate/ make a screen shot with photo editing software. What people can't manipulate is the info on the futuremark website.
> 
> Your civility is appreciated though.


Photoshopped screenshots have been tried before - and caught. The issue is not one of conformity, it's one of fairness. If the game has certain requirements that every other player is abiding by, any Ref/Judge can't apply the rules differently to one superior person like yourself. Best to prove superiority within the rules of the game.


----------



## JustinThyme

If they were caught they were not very good at photo shop. Pixel by pixel manipulation is extremely easy and can be done 100% perfectly if one wants to spend the time. I never said this was a test of conformity, simply that I am a non conformist. If there were a pay check in it I may have a different opinion. The fact remains, I am very much a non conformist. I push the limits (and often pointless rules) in everything I do. My entry was rejected, I posted my opinion about it and that I don't care and that it's not my list and that I don't need to prove anything to anyone. My entire point of entry was for others to have something to compare to, certainly not for bragging rights in an e peen contest. My results are in your top ten whether you want to accept it or not, I really don't care. I do my comparisons where they count, on the 3Dmarks page, where results can't be manipulated from what they are. I only compare like machines to see where I may be able to make improvements and invite others to compare and swap notes. That's whats in it for me, not a spot on someone's list.


----------



## cssorkinman

Oh my , lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ever come across someone that seems like a spoiled brat that thinks the rules only apply to other people?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> If they were caught they were not very good at photo shop. Pixel by pixel manipulation is extremely easy and can be done 100% perfectly if one wants to spend the time. I never said this was a test of conformity, simply that I am a non conformist. If there were a pay check in it I may have a different opinion. The fact remains, I am very much a non conformist. I push the limits (and often pointless rules) in everything I do. My entry was rejected, I posted my opinion about it and that I don't care and that it's not my list and that I don't need to prove anything to anyone. My entire point of entry was for others to have something to compare to, certainly not for bragging rights in an e peen contest. My results are in your top ten whether you want to accept it or not, I really don't care. I do my comparisons where they count, on the 3Dmarks page, where results can't be manipulated from what they are. I only compare like machines to see where I may be able to make improvements and invite others to compare and swap notes. That's whats in it for me, not a spot on someone's list.


Sounds like you've made up your mind.

Congrats on being well received in Futuremark's library. Just as a a tidbit of wisdom, however, I must tell that the more you "defend" your position, the more it makes you sound like you aren't being 100% truthful. If our little "list" doesn't mean anything to you, that's fine. Go ahead and move along. Unfortunately, you're probably not going to change a whole lot of minds here.

For reference, "here" is a forum that values proof of achievement above all else. If you don't play by the rules, that's your call, but unfortunately, you won't be a part of the "list" either.









All you have to do is rerun the test, open up CPU-Z 3 times, open up GPU-z once, take a screenshot, and post it. It's not conforming... it's proof that you ran the run.


----------



## Jpmboy

It is unfortunate that the 3D MARK HOF is very slow to remove glitched runs... there's at least 2 glaringly glitched 1st place entries atm.


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Sounds like you've made up your mind.
> 
> Congrats on being well received in Futuremark's library. Just as a a tidbit of wisdom, however, I must tell that the more you "defend" your position, the more it makes you sound like you aren't being 100% truthful. If our little "list" doesn't mean anything to you, that's fine. Go ahead and move along. Unfortunately, you're probably not going to change a whole lot of minds here.
> 
> For reference, "here" is a forum that values proof of achievement above all else. If you don't play by the rules, that's your call, but unfortunately, you won't be a part of the "list" either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is rerun the test, open up CPU-Z 3 times, open up GPU-z once, take a screenshot, and post it. It's not conforming... it's proof that you ran the run.


When you stop quoting me with rhetoric I will stop replying, pretty simple concept. Now you call me a liar? Then try to change what I said to suit your own needs to manufacture an insult? A thousand thumbs down!
What part of I don't care about this list is so hard to grasp. After the true concept that you so kindly pointed out has been exposed I don't want any part of a child's game. I'm much too old for that. What gets you ahead on such a list is one of two things. Cheating or how much money you have to spend on hardware, nothing more. I don't cheat.

Please stop quoting me!!


----------



## alancsalt

If you honestly didn't care you wouldn't keep posting.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you honestly didn't care you wouldn't keep posting.


QFT


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> When you stop quoting me with rhetoric I will stop replying, pretty simple concept. Now you call me a liar? Then try to change what I said to suit your own needs to manufacture an insult? A thousand thumbs down!
> *What part of I don't care about this list is so hard to grasp.* After the true concept that you so kindly pointed out has been exposed I don't want any part of a child's game. I'm much too old for that. What gets you ahead on such a list is one of two things. Cheating or how much money you have to spend on hardware, nothing more. I don't cheat.
> 
> Please stop quoting me!!


Feel free to stop posting at any time. No one here is going to stop you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you honestly didn't care you wouldn't keep posting.


My sentiments, exactly.


----------



## Derek1

[email protected] GTX1080 FTW---2152/11610---5917



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17199377

ETA That was easy; and I am an anarchist.

ETA 2 Anyoneknow why it says I have Gsync enabled when I don't have a Gsync monitor or have that enabled anywhere? Also it didn't record my OC CPU correctly.


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Feel free to stop posting at any time. No one here is going to stop you.
> My sentiments, exactly.


Keep baiting with quoting me and I'll keep posting. Feel free to stop quoting me at any time if you would like to see me stop posting. Simple concept but seems some don't get simple concepts. So quote this post and I'll quote your post. I got nothing but time.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> Keep baiting with quoting me and I'll keep posting. Feel free to stop quoting me at any time if you would like to see me stop posting. Simple concept but seems some don't get simple concepts. So quote this post and I'll quote your post. I got nothing but time.


I think I like you.


----------



## ir88ed

Am I the only one thinking of this? Because I just can't be mad at Justin. I think he just needs a hug and someone to tell him is computer is really cool.


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I think I like you.


And you think I have issues.....


----------



## Mad Pistol

Slight update. Probably won't get much higher than this without better hardware.

Mad Pistol --- i7 4790k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 1070 FE SLI @ +190/+600 --- 8662
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11355238


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead ---Intel Xeon E5-1650 [email protected] Titan XP --- 2139/1500 --- 8280 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17172358











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> [email protected] GTX1080 FTW---2152/11610---5917
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17199377
> 
> ETA That was easy; and I am an anarchist.
> 
> ETA 2 Anyoneknow why it says I have Gsync enabled when I don't have a Gsync monitor or have that enabled anywhere? Also it didn't record my OC CPU correctly.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Slight update. Probably won't get much higher than this without better hardware.
> 
> Mad Pistol --- i7 4790k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 1070 FE SLI @ +190/+600 --- 8662
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11355238











Sorry for being slow these days.
And about the drama, I didn't care, still don't, so I didn't reply. Happy new year everyone.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Happy New Year Kimir!


----------



## Vellinious

Vellinious -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX1080 -- 2202/5500 -- 11474

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11379686

http://vellinious.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Vellinious -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX1080 -- 2202/5500 -- 11474
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11379686
> 
> http://vellinious.imgur.com/all/


Lookin at your details there. How do you get V and G Sync to read false?

Everytime I do a run it says I have G Sync enabled but I don't see where to turn it off. Which is wierd cos I don't have a G Syn monitor no do I have it set in Nvidia Control Panel.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Lookin at your details there. How do you get V and G Sync to read false?
> 
> Everytime I do a run it says I have G Sync enabled but I don't see where to turn it off. Which is wierd cos I don't have a G Syn monitor no do I have it set in Nvidia Control Panel.


Not sure....the monitor is a free sync monitor I picked up in a trade. It doesn't even have G Sync, but I still get the warning when I start 3D Mark, "having GSync on will affect scores" or something.


----------



## dagget3450

Dagget3450- [email protected] - 4x [email protected]/1700 - 13085



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17511099?


----------



## wizaga

wizaga -- [email protected] -- 2x Titan Xp -- 2012/5500 -- 14278


----------



## GRABibus

GRABibus -- [email protected] GHz-- GTX 1080 -- 2139/5500 -- 5982

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17569195?

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17012309222917369814794409.png


----------



## GRABibus

Hello Kimir,

ça va ?









Is this thread still updatd ?

A+

PS : meilleurs voeux !


----------



## Kimir

Hello, yep all good, just quite busy, I don't update as soon as a result is posted anymore but rather do them by small batch.
I will update over the weekend if I get the time.

Best wishes to you too








(j'évite de répondre en français étant donné les règles du forum, sauf pm biensur







)


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hello, yep all good, just quite busy, I don't update as soon as a result is posted anymore but rather do them by small batch.
> I will update over the weekend if I get the time.
> 
> Best wishes to you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (j'évite de répondre en français étant donné les règles du forum, sauf pm biensur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks !


----------



## GRABibus

Update : *GIGABYTE GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming WATERFORCE 8G flashed with ASUS Strix 1080 OC t4 Bios*

2202MHz/5500MHz @ 1.1V
No crash, no artefacts in Firestriek Ultra

*Just 2 things :*
- 2 seconds Freeze at the end of graphics test 2 before entering CPU test
- 2 seconds Freeze at the end of Combined test before score release.

But those 2 freezes doesn't make Firestrike crashing and seem to not affect the score at all.

I restarted one time the test and I had the same freezes (They are reproductible) at same steps of the test. So I assume it is due to another parameter than GPU instability...

GRABibus - [email protected] - GTX [email protected]/5500 - 6107

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17627975?

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17012702435517369814803535.png


----------



## Kimir

Didn't had the time to update over the weekend, I needed to sleep.








But here goes, anyone that isn't updated, read OP for proper sub.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Dagget3450- [email protected] - 4x [email protected]/1700 - 13085
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17511099?











Weird that sysinfo report them as 390 in the software and as 290X on the webpage.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Update : *GIGABYTE GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming WATERFORCE 8G flashed with ASUS Strix 1080 OC t4 Bios*
> 
> 2202MHz/5500MHz @ 1.1V
> No crash, no artefacts in Firestriek Ultra
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Just 2 things :*
> - 2 seconds Freeze at the end of graphics test 2 before entering CPU test
> - 2 seconds Freeze at the end of Combined test before score release.
> 
> But those 2 freezes doesn't make Firestrike crashing and seem to not affect the score at all.
> 
> I restarted one time the test and I had the same freezes (They are reproductible) at same steps of the test. So I assume it is due to another parameter than GPU instability...
> 
> 
> 
> GRABibus - [email protected] - GTX [email protected]/5500 - 6107
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17627975?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17012702435517369814803535.png


As long as Futuremark doesn't gives you weird error in the end, I'll allow it.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> As long as Futuremark doesn't gives you weird error in the end, I'll allow it.


I am pretty sure these freezes are not due to instability.
Maybe due to new drivers 378.49 or anything else.


----------



## Kimir

Or the fact that you run a strix bios on you gigabit card.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Or the fact that you run a strix bios on you gigabit card.


Maybe, but I doubt.
It occurs only at Fire Strike Ultra.
It occurs neither at Fire Strike Extreme neither at Time Spy and it doesn't happen at all in games.

Maybe I will flashback to originlal Gigabyte Bios to check if the Bios version has an impact....


----------



## Derek1

UPDATE (New CPU)

Derek1---i7 4930K @ 4.7---EVGA GTX 1080 FTW---2139/1440----6013



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17794033


----------



## Preim

UPDATE

Preim---i7 7700k @ 5.0---GIGABYTE G1 GAMING 1080---2139/1398----5841



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17795573


----------



## octiny

OCTINY --- 6950x @ 4.3--- Titan X Pascal SLI --- +200/+575 ---- 14505
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17827311


----------



## Hillguy

Hillguy ---- 3960x @ 5.252 ---- Titan XP @ 2068/1452 ---- 7773 ---- 1/20/17



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11468493


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> UPDATE (New CPU)
> 
> Derek1---i7 4930K @ 4.7---EVGA GTX 1080 FTW---2139/1440----6013
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17794033











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Preim---i7 7700k @ 5.0---GIGABYTE G1 GAMING 1080---2139/1398----5841
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17795573











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> OCTINY --- 6950x @ 4.3--- Titan X Pascal SLI --- +200/+575 ---- 14505
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17827311
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> Hillguy ---- 3960x @ 5.252 ---- Titan XP @ 2068/1452 ---- 7773 ---- 1/20/17
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11468493


----------



## Laithan

*Laithan -- E5-1650 V2 @ 4751Mhz -- Gigabyte 980Ti G1 x2 SLI @ 1611Mhz / 2103Mhz -- 9240*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18179611?



@Kimir
@jpmboy


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.5 --- Titan XP SLI @ 1648 / 1426---- 15219

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11865694


----------



## Laithan

Is this thread dead?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Is this thread dead?


Nop, didn't feel like updating for a single/two sub. Expecting more soon with 1080Ti and Rizen, but I guess I'll update before then.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> Update: syl -- 2700K @ 5.45 -- Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix @ 1680 / 2381 -- 5877
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8197884


Holy crap with 32GB of RAM even! You broke the Internet!


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nop, didn't feel like updating for a single/two sub. Expecting more soon with 1080Ti and Rizen, but I guess I'll update before then.


oh ok I can wait no problem it was just over a week and didn't hear anything








Thank you sir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Holy crap with 32GB of RAM even! You broke the Internet!


Ya wow 1680Mhz on a 980Ti!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> *Laithan -- E5-1650 V2 @ 4751Mhz -- Gigabyte 980Ti G1 x2 SLI @ 1611Mhz / 2103Mhz -- 9240*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18179611?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kimir
> @jpmboy












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.5 --- Titan XP SLI @ 1648 / 1426---- 15219
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11865694
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*New first Place!*


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. -- 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- 2x Titan XP @ 2088 / 1358 -- 15254

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11928855


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. -- 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- 2x Titan XP @ 2088 / 1358 -- 15254
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11928855


New First Place!









Gunslinger is at it, I see all 3DMark thread with new sub!


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha*. -- 6950X @ 4.30GHz -- 4x GTX-1080 Ti FE @ 1962 / 6003 -- *22,329*



Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11963367


----------



## Baasha

Just beat my own score!









*Baasha*. -- 6950X @ 4.30GHz -- 4x GTX-1080 Ti FE @ 2012 / 6055 -- *23,282*



Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11963509


----------



## Laithan

Wow for a minute there I actually thought that score was with (4) 1080Ti's and it was actually running Firestrike *ULTRA*....


Spoiler: The truth...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just beat my own score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baasha*. -- 6950X @ 4.30GHz -- 4x GTX-1080 Ti FE @ 2012 / 6055 -- *23,282*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11963509


1080Ti sub begins, and with 4 that it, now you can do 3, 2 and single card at well.
And you really don't need that many, send one over here thanks









Oh and yeah


----------



## WhiteWulfe

But... It just wouldn't be the same feeling if Baasha didn't do the insane overkill posts


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Wow for a minute there I actually thought that score was with (4) 1080Ti's and it was actually running Firestrike *ULTRA*....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The truth...



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1080Ti sub begins, and with 4 that it, now you can do 3, 2 and single card at well.
> And you really don't need that many, send one over here thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and yeah


haha thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> But... It just wouldn't be the same feeling if Baasha didn't do the insane overkill posts










:thumb:

Just tried 3-Way on my 2nd rig (waiting for my PSU to arrive so that I can run 4 Way again):

*Baasha* -- 3970X @ 4.50GHz -- 3x GTX-1080 Ti FE 3-Way SLI @ 1964 / 6026 -- *16,603*



Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18554281


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - [email protected] - 1080Ti @ 2050 / 12000 - 7527

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18620332


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just tried 3-Way on my 2nd rig (waiting for my PSU to arrive so that I can run 4 Way again):
> 
> *Baasha* -- 3970X @ 4.50GHz -- 3x GTX-1080 Ti FE 3-Way SLI @ 1964 / 6026 -- *16603*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18554281












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - [email protected] - 1080Ti @ 2050 / 12000 - 7527
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18620332


----------



## the1320god

I7 7700K @ 5.2GHz, 1080 Ti FE SLi @2063MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12069991


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1320god*
> 
> I7 7700K @ 5.2GHz, 1080 Ti FE SLi @2063MHz
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12069991


see the instructions in the OP. you need a screenshot.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX TitanXp (TXFp) --- 8627

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19148026


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

500 points over your old XP score,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> 500 points over your old XP score,


Thanks. yeah - and I'm sure I don;t understand this card very well yet.


----------



## Kimir

Woohoo, you got it already, didn't give a chance to Futuremark to add it in their database.








And already on cold water.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX TitanXp (TXFp) --- 8627
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19148026


----------



## Radox-0

Radox-0 -- 5960X @ 4.70GHz -- 3x GTX-1080 Ti FE 3-Way SLI @ 2012 / 6002 -- 19,048

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12278368



Thanks


----------



## Lefty23

New Entry lefty23 - [email protected] - EVGA 1080 Ti FE @ 2126/12172 - 7650

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12303127

Stock Bios - no shunt mode - hitting the PL a lot








So more like 2114 but it boosts to 2126 for a few seconds here and there...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Radox-0 -- 5960X @ 4.70GHz -- 3x GTX-1080 Ti FE 3-Way SLI @ 2012 / 6002 -- 19,048
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12278368
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


New First Place!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty23*
> 
> New Entry lefty23 - [email protected] - EVGA 1080 Ti FE @ 2126/12172 - 7650
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12303127
> 
> Stock Bios - no shunt mode - hitting the PL a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So more like 2114 but it boosts to 2126 for a few seconds here and there...


----------



## MrKenzie

Anyone know about this? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12347228

Almost 500 points more than Kingpin in FS Ultra single card and shown as being a 1080??


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- [email protected] -- GTX TitanXp 2017 --- 8386



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19357805?


----------



## Jbravo33

Jbravo33 6850k @ 4.6 SLI 2088/1615 score= 15691
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12365684


----------



## jsutter71

Here's mine









johnsutter71 --- 6950X @ 4.3GHz --- Titan XP SLI @ 2101/1377 --- 14334

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12360076



*Question*...Are we allowed to *BOLD* our results when we post them here?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> *Question*...Are we allowed to *BOLD* our results when we post them here?


You are allowed to do that, but there is no need to.
You can also put the validation link after the image if you want, as it is more convenient for me to put the spoiler on the image when I add the result. It's not a requirement, so you're free not to.

Will update later today, can't right now at work on the phone.


----------



## jsutter71

Thank you and next time I post I will make the changes you mentioned.


----------



## GRABibus

Update :

GRABibus -- 5930K @ 4.8 -- GTX1080 @ 2215 / 5544 -- 6142

GIGABYTE with BIOS ASUS Strix OC t4

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19453803?

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17042212463117369814994545.png

V/F curve :


----------



## Clukos

Clukos --- Ryzen 1700 @3.960GHz --- 1080 Ti (2100/6300) --- 7910



Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19480006


----------



## rt123

rt123 --- 1800X @ 4.2GHz --- Titan XFp @ 2066/1624 --- 8551



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487112


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 10627

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12425505


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- [email protected] -- GTX TitanXp 2017 --- 8386
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19357805?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> Jbravo33 6850k @ 4.6 SLI 2088/1615 score= 15691
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12365684
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnsutter71 --- 6950X @ 4.3GHz --- Titan XP SLI @ 2101/1377 --- 14334
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12360076
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question*...Are we allowed to *BOLD* our results when we post them here?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Update :
> 
> GRABibus -- 5930K @ 4.8 -- GTX1080 @ 2215 / 5544 -- 6142
> 
> GIGABYTE with BIOS ASUS Strix OC t4
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19453803?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17042212463117369814994545.png
> 
> V/F curve :











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Clukos --- Ryzen 1700 @3.960GHz --- 1080 Ti (2100/6300) --- 7910
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19480006


First Ryzen posted in here!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> rt123 --- 1800X @ 4.2GHz --- Titan XFp @ 2066/1624 --- 8551
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487112


And the 2nd Ryzen, pushing the envelope on yours
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 10627
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12425505
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Next time, don't shrink the 3DMark app windows that much, the overall score need to be seen on the screenshot. I'll allow it only this time.


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 10627
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12425505
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time, don't shrink the 3DMark app windows that much, the overall score need to be seen on the screenshot. I'll allow it only this time.
Click to expand...

Thank you for allowing it. I appreciate it. If you notice, the overall score is actually showing in my screen shot. The first line with big orange text is the overall score that always exactly matches the number in the big ugly screen-hogging circle at the top. Next time I will show that circle with the same number if it is important. (I only mention it in case you had not noticed the overall score is showing. I don't understand why 3DMark uses the big ugly circle with the same number in it.)

Have a good week.


----------



## asuindasun

asuindasun --- Intel i7 4790k @ 4.7Ghz --- 1080 Ti --- 7237

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19516939?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Thank you for allowing it. I appreciate it. If you notice, the overall score is actually showing in my screen shot. The first line with big orange text is the overall score that always exactly matches the number in the big ugly screen-hogging circle at the top. Next time I will show that circle with the same number if it is important. (I only mention it in case you had not noticed the overall score is showing. I don't understand why 3DMark uses the big ugly circle with the same number in it.)
> 
> Have a good week.


Indeed, their previous UI was better imo. Not a fan of the circle thingy, as long as the overall score still show in the app, fine by me. I actually missed that I could see it right up to the detailed result.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> asuindasun --- Intel i7 4790k @ 4.7Ghz --- 1080 Ti --- 7237
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19516939?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## M1aSocom2

m1asocom2 --- 6700k @ 4.7Ghz --- 2xgtx1070 @ 2088 / 9036 --- 9045



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19611395


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GnarlyCharlie --- 7700K @ 5.0 --- TXp @2114/6237 -- 8495

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19625107



1st run, might get better


----------



## Mckayman

Proud to say my Q6600 System, has the lowest score on ocn!







Im surprised the darn thing ran and completed the entire benchmark!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8123967

639!


----------



## CptSpig

CptSpig --- 6950xK @ 4.4 --- TXp @2088/6416 -- 8,510
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12557127

http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/CptSpig/media/Fire Strike Ultra Chilled_zpsjmfylgz4.png.html


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I sure wish I had your physics scores


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I sure wish I had your physics scores


I wish I had your graphic score.







Need to get it coolder.


----------



## Mckayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mckayman*
> 
> Proud to say my Q6600 System, has the lowest score on ocn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im surprised the darn thing ran and completed the entire benchmark!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8123967
> 
> 639!


Ah! Heres the pic no link needed. Wooot! XD It said that my cpu was ready to rock! lol


----------



## Derek1

[email protected] GTX 1080 Hybrid x 2----2152/5800----11005



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20042860


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 10650

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12747965


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1aSocom2*
> 
> m1asocom2 --- 6700k @ 4.7Ghz --- 2xgtx1070 @ 2088 / 9036 --- 9045
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19611395












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie --- 7700K @ 5.0 --- TXp @2114/6237 -- 8495
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19625107
> 
> 
> 
> 1st run, might get better












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> CptSpig --- 6950xK @ 4.4 --- TXp @2088/6416 -- 8,510
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12557127
> 
> http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/CptSpig/media/Fire Strike Ultra Chilled_zpsjmfylgz4.png.html












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> [email protected] GTX 1080 Hybrid x 2----2152/5800----11005
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20042860












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 10650
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12747965


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 10925

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12895440


----------



## agentx007

PGA 478 Socket - Check,
Pentium 4 3,2GHz "Prescott" - Check,
Windows 7 SP1 x64 - Check








NVMe OS drive - Check








Fire Strike Ultra Score - CHECK










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13244414

agentx007 --- Pentium 4 3.2GHz (PGA 478) @ 3.54GHz --- GTX 780 Ti @ 1020/7000 -- *Score : 1387*


Source : LINK

PS. This isn't last score on the board...


----------



## Djreversal

Hey everybody.. Just got to run a baseline benchmark on my new system. I just installed a 1950x Threadripper on a Gigabyte X399 Aorus Gaming 7 Board. 64gb Ram Gskill 2666, Samsung 950 m2 1tb, and 2 1080 Seahawk EK water cooled GPU's in SLI.

This test here was everything at factory defaults except a slight tweak in afterburner on the GPU's which I was able to get +125 on the core speed and +125 on the Memory and it was still 100% stable.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

OC that thing and let's see what it'll do!


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> OC that thing and let's see what it'll do!


Will do some testing now.. I overclocked my CPU a bit.. Seems stable at 4.0ghz right now. Tested Cinebench and it woke up quite a bit from my base test of 2863 it went up to a 3288


----------



## CptSpig

CptSpig --- 6950x @ 4.5 --- TXp @2101/6416 -- 8,655
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13499488


----------



## Newbie2009

Newbie2009 , 3770k @ 4.8ghz Vega 64 @ 1737/1095

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13601849


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 10925
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12895440











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> PGA 478 Socket - Check,
> Pentium 4 3,2GHz "Prescott" - Check,
> Windows 7 SP1 x64 - Check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NVMe OS drive - Check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra Score - CHECK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13244414
> 
> agentx007 --- Pentium 4 3.2GHz (PGA 478) @ 3.54GHz --- GTX 780 Ti @ 1020/7000 -- *Score : 1387*
> 
> 
> Source : LINK
> 
> PS. This isn't last score on the board...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> CptSpig --- 6950x @ 4.5 --- TXp @2101/6416 -- 8,655
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13499488











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Newbie2009 , 3770k @ 4.8ghz Vega 64 @ 1737/1095
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13601849


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Djreversal

Hey finally got around to getting a few more benchmarks on my system.

1950x @ 4.1ghz 1.385 volts. Dual 1080 video card setup. Windows 10 .. I reran this with closing the monitor software like CPU-z, GPU-z and HWinfo64 and it scored a touch higher so I reposted the result.

10120

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22115260?


----------



## Derek1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> Hey finally got around to getting a few more benchmarks on my system.
> 
> 1950x @ 4.1ghz 1.385 volts. Dual 1080 video card setup. Windows 10
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22114543?






Which 1080's are you using? Are they on Air?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> Hey finally got around to getting a few more benchmarks on my system.
> 
> 1950x @ 4.1ghz 1.385 volts. Dual 1080 video card setup. Windows 10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22114543?


Disable G-Sync your score will improve.


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> 
> Which 1080's are you using? Are they on Air?


it is the Seahawk EK waterblock cards.


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Disable G-Sync your score will improve.


I could of sworn it was off.. I went into the settings and turned Vsync off before running the test.

I did just close all the monitor software cpu z and others and ran it and scored a 10120.


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> it is the Seahawk EK waterblock cards.


Ok.
I was also gonna mention that G Sync was on. Or reported to be on. Sometimes that is a glitch I get.
Can you get those cards up any higher?
Here is a comparison of you and me.

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13607934/fs/12681420#


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> I could of sworn it was off.. I went into the settings and turned Vsync off before running the test.
> 
> I did just close all the monitor software cpu z and others and ran it and scored a 10120.


Check your settings under display/G-Sync to make sure it's off it makes a big difference.


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Ok.
> I was also gonna mention that G Sync was on. Or reported to be on. Sometimes that is a glitch I get.
> Can you get those cards up any higher?
> Here is a comparison of you and me.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13607934/fs/12681420#


wow .. and that's 1080's on water?? if I touch my cards like 5 more MHz it locks up everytime I run it. the temps are well within control but I cant squeeze anything else out of them... I do have two 1080ti's on the way to replace my 1080's so we will see how that changes it. And I will probably flash the bios on those .. These I left factory.


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> wow .. and that's 1080's on water?? if I touch my cards like 5 more MHz it locks up everytime I run it. the temps are well within control but I cant squeeze anything else out of them... I do have two 1080ti's on the way to replace my 1080's so we will see how that changes it. And I will probably flash the bios on those .. These I left factory.


Yep.
2 EVGA FTW Hybrids. I can get them to 2177 but they don't stay there long as the temps get over 50C and cause them to drop a couple of steps but 2151 is rock stable for me and stay under 50C. Mem OC I can push to +800 but again +600 is best.
The Ti's will be great and you should see significant gains on benches.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> Hey finally got around to getting a few more benchmarks on my system.
> 
> 1950x @ 4.1ghz 1.385 volts. Dual 1080 video card setup. Windows 10 .. I reran this with closing the monitor software like CPU-z, GPU-z and HWinfo64 and it scored a touch higher so I reposted the result.
> 
> 10120
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22115260?


Please see post#1 for the required dataline for a sub.


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 - 7709

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14085267


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 - 7709
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14085267


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - 5820k @ 4.7Ghz - - 1080Ti @ 2126Mhz / 6107Mhz - - Score 7918 - - Gfx7971
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14093445


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - 5820k @ 4.7Ghz - - 1080Ti @ 2126Mhz / 6107Mhz - - Score 7918 - - Gfx7971
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14093445


----------



## CptSpig

CptSpig --- [email protected] -- GTX [email protected]/1620 --- 8741 FSU

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14141380


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> CptSpig --- [email protected] -- GTX [email protected]/1620 --- 8741 FSU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14141380











ps: bmp image really? you evil. Good thing I'm at work were my internet is decent, 7 Mo image...


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: bmp image really? you evil. Good thing I'm at work were my internet is decent, 7 Mo image...


Sorry, I will use a Jpeg next time.


----------



## WebTourist

GTX 1070Ti @2152/9900 and Intel Core i7-8700K @5.0
Score:5679
Graphics Score 5552
Physics Score 22398
Combined Score 2917

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14222094


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger - 7900X @ 5.5GHz - 1080 Ti Strix OC @ 2379 - Score: 8870

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14378856


----------



## The EX1

My Titan Xp is the collectors edition so it reports differently. Not sure if that matters?

New Entry
The EX1 - 6950X @ 4.4GHz - Titan Xp CE @ 2000/1620 - Score: 8114

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14390439


----------



## Laithan

You did know that GPU-z is up to version 2.5.0 now right?







Assume the new version would pick up the details correctly.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> You did know that GPU-z is up to version 2.5.0 now right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assume the new version would pick up the details correctly.


Haha. At least 3Dmark detects it correctly. I can take an updated screenshot if the OP wants it.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger - 7900X @ 5.5GHz - 1080 Ti Strix OC @ 2379 - Score: 8870
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14378856
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> My Titan Xp is the collectors edition so it reports differently. Not sure if that matters?
> 
> New Entry
> The EX1 - 6950X @ 4.4GHz - Titan Xp CE @ 2000/1620 - Score: 8114
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14390439
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Na, don't matter if it's a star wars one or not lol

I used to be picky, like gun processor not being recognized in FM or your screen showing the webpage instead of the actual bench soft would be rejected, but hey, barely anyone post here anymore. Those are valid to me.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I used to be picky, like gun processor not being recognized in FM or your screen showing the webpage instead of the actual bench soft would be rejected, but hey, barely anyone post here anymore. Those are valid to me.


CPUz recognizes it correctly as 7900X ES, its the ****ty FM Systeminfo that never seems able to keep up with new hardware.


----------



## GRABibus

Update :

GRABibus - 5930K @ 4.8GHz - Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti Gaming Oc 11G @ 2114/6003 - 7923

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23965558?

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17121501005917369815414789.png


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Update :
> 
> GRABibus - 5930K @ 4.8GHz - Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti Gaming Oc 11G @ 2114/6003 - 7923
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23965558?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17121501005917369815414789.png


----------



## truehighroller1

truehighroller1 - 5920K @ 4.6GHz - 1080 TI Lightning Z @ 2088/6520 - 7887

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14694283


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.6GHz - 3x 1080 Ti KPE @ 2100 - Score: 21800

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14700201


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> truehighroller1 - 5920K @ 4.6GHz - 1080 TI Lightning Z @ 2088/6520 - 7887
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14694283
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.6GHz - 3x 1080 Ti KPE @ 2100 - Score: 21800
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14700201
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.6GHz - 1080 Ti KPE @ 2505 - Score: 9648

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14747237


----------



## truehighroller1

"New Entry"

truehighroller1 - 7900X @ 5GHz - 1080 TI Lightning Z @ 2063/1603 - 8026

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24754208?



*Nothing special used just good old fashioned air and water.*


----------



## DStealth

DStealth [email protected] - 1080Ti EK X @ 2202/1519 - 8330
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24742685


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.6GHz - 1080 Ti KPE @ 2505 - Score: 9648
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14747237
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> "New Entry"
> 
> truehighroller1 - 7900X @ 5GHz - 1080 TI Lightning Z @ 2063/1603 - 8026
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24754208?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing special used just good old fashioned air and water.*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> DStealth [email protected] - 1080Ti EK X @ 2202/1519 - 8330
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24742685
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## looniam

5 star rating drive by . . .


----------



## AvengedRobix

AvengedRobix - 8700KE @ 5.2GHz - 1080Ti FTW3 Elite XOC Bios @ 2228/1671- Score: 8461

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14947541


----------



## DStealth

Great card over there Robix for just Water cooling impressive core frequencies. You can use Artmoney method to get over AB +1000 memory OC limitation 
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=168454


----------



## Kimir

AvengedRobix said:


> AvengedRobix - 8700KE @ 5.2GHz - 1080Ti FTW3 Elite XOC Bios @ 2228/1671- Score: 8461
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14947541









It appears that all the link prior vBulletin migration are lost, post # should still be correct, but didn't check. :thumbsdow


----------



## AvengedRobix

DStealth said:


> Great card over there Robix for just Water cooling impressive core frequencies. You can use Artmoney method to get over AB +1000 memory OC limitation
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=168454


TNx.. sorry for my bad English.. i bypass The problem of memory with evga xoc.. open program.. set memory.. open AB and close evga xoc.. moe my problem is The voltage in ab Locked at 1,20.. i Wanda more.. 1,25/1,30


----------



## ottoore

DStealth said:


> Great card over there Robix for just Water cooling impressive core frequencies. You can use Artmoney method to get over AB +1000 memory OC limitation
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=168454


New link pls?


----------



## Kimir

ottoore said:


> New link pls?


Link doesn't seems to work since hwbot migration, but you can see the cached version here
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=168454+&cd=1


----------



## AvengedRobix

EDIT: Fire Strike Ultra : https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14991688 - 
AvengedRobix 8494 - 8423 - 24074 - 4454 8700K 5,3Ghz 1080Ti (2228 - 13416)


----------



## Kimir

AvengedRobix said:


> EDIT: Fire Strike Ultra : https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14991688 -
> AvengedRobix 8494 - 8423 - 24074 - 4454 8700K 5,3Ghz 1080Ti (2228 - 13416)


----------



## fearthisneo

fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080ti @ 2025/1600 - Score: 7576
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15039611


----------



## Bride

Bride - 8700k @ 5.3GHz - GTX 980Ti @ 1519 / 4005 - 5110 - 11/03/2018

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15091397


----------



## theelviscerator

*theelviscerator - 3570k @ 4.7GHz - GTX 980Ti @ 1403 / 3802-- 4575*

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15062387


----------



## Kimir

fearthisneo said:


> fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080ti @ 2025/1600 - Score: 7576
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15039611













Bride said:


> Bride - 8700k @ 5.3GHz - GTX 980Ti @ 1519 / 4005 - 5110 - 11/03/2018
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15091397


----------



## Clukos

Clukos - 2700X @ 4.35GHz - GTX 1080 Ti @ 2126 / 1601 - Score: 8096

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15523142


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- Titan V @ 2085 --- 10124 (LOD tweaked)


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25336537


----------



## The Pook

The Pook - i7 6700 @ 4.5 - GTX 1060 2113/2325 - 3439

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26666853?


sad compared to a lot of people here, but it plays games alright. bit anemic for 1440p though


----------



## AT0MAC

AT0MAC - 8600K @ 5GHz - 1070 @ 2076/2250 - Score: 4822

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15638818


----------



## johnksss

johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.898 GHz - (2) MSI GTX 1080 TI @ 2151/6304 (+141/+600) - Score: 15061
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15481888


----------



## johnksss

johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.904 GHz - EVGA GTX 1080 TI KPE @ 2088/6304 (+76/+1000) - Score: 8319
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15641279


----------



## fearthisneo

fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080ti SLI @ 2025/1500 - Score: 13827
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27763040


----------



## richiec77

NO TWEAKS (No LOD change)
richiec77 - 7980xe 5.1Ghz - Titan V 2137/1060 Score: 10162
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16500047

WITH LOD TWEAKS (LOD 3 used)
richiec77 - 7980xe 5.1Ghz - Titan V 2130/1060 Score: 10225
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16500280


----------



## Kimir

Clukos said:


> Clukos - 2700X @ 4.35GHz - GTX 1080 Ti @ 2126 / 1601 - Score: 8096
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15523142
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- Titan V @ 2085 --- 10124 (LOD tweaked)
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25336537





The Pook said:


> The Pook - i7 6700 @ 4.5 - GTX 1060 2113/2325 - 3439
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26666853?
> 
> 
> sad compared to a lot of people here, but it plays games alright. bit anemic for 1440p though





AT0MAC said:


> AT0MAC - 8600K @ 5GHz - 1070 @ 2076/2250 - Score: 4822
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15638818
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





johnksss said:


> johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.904 GHz - EVGA GTX 1080 TI KPE @ 2088/6304 (+76/+1000) - Score: 8319
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15641279
> 
> 
> Spoiler





fearthisneo said:


> fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080ti SLI @ 2025/1500 - Score: 13827
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27763040





richiec77 said:


> NO TWEAKS (No LOD change)
> richiec77 - 7980xe 5.1Ghz - Titan V 2137/1060 Score: 10162
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16500047
> 
> WITH LOD TWEAKS (LOD 3 used)
> richiec77 - 7980xe 5.1Ghz - Titan V 2130/1060 Score: 10225
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16500280



For y'all​


----------



## The Pook

you finally added my old 1060 submission and my 1080 Ti come yesterday 

*The Pook - i7 6700 @ 4.4 - GTX 1080 Ti 1593/1401 - 7223
No LOD Tweaks because I dunno what that even is. *

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16562448


----------



## bond32

Same deal, old cards blah blah.
[email protected](2)290x'[email protected]/1625--7406


2x290x's at 1300/1625
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16575435


----------



## Kimir

The Pook said:


> you finally added my old 1060 submission and my 1080 Ti come yesterday
> 
> *The Pook - i7 6700 @ 4.4 - GTX 1080 Ti 1593/1401 - 7223
> No LOD Tweaks because I dunno what that even is. *
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16562448
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



​Here some reading about LOD, it's in French but you can google translate anyway.
https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?page=0&itemid=931
https://www.overclockingmadeinfrance.com/appliquer-des-lod-sur-vos-benchmarks/2/



bond32 said:


> Same deal, old cards blah blah.
> [email protected](2)290x'[email protected]/1625--7406
> 
> 
> 2x290x's at 1300/1625
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16575435
> 
> 
> Spoiler


​


----------



## johnksss

Johnksss - I9 [email protected] - 2080 Ti @ 2130/8000 - Score:9546
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29147867


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Fire strike Ultra
ThrashZone----7900x @ 4.6GHz----Titan Xp @ 2050MHz/1636Mhz----8575
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29269963?


----------



## truehighroller1

Fire strike Ultra
truehighroller1----7900x @ 5GHz----2080 ti @ 2100MHz/2000Mhz----9271
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16724418?


----------



## ThrashZone

HI, @truehighroller1 you posted a link to my online score lol


----------



## truehighroller1

ThrashZone said:


> HI,
> @truehighroller1 you posted a link to my online score lol


Ha! My bad fixing now bub.


----------



## fearthisneo

Fire strike Ultra
fearthisneo----1950X @ 4GHz----2080 ti @ 2115/2000----9244
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16839640


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Fire strike Ultra
ThrashZone----7900x @ 4812GHz----Titan Xp @ 2050MHz/1643Mhz----8661
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29764386


----------



## Kimir

johnksss said:


> Johnksss - I9 [email protected] - 2080 Ti @ 2130/8000 - Score:9546
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29147867


​


truehighroller1 said:


> Fire strike Ultra
> truehighroller1----7900x @ 5GHz----2080 ti @ 2100MHz/2000Mhz----9271
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16724418?


​


fearthisneo said:


> Fire strike Ultra
> fearthisneo----1950X @ 4GHz----2080 ti @ 2115/2000----9244
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16839640


​


ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Fire strike Ultra
> ThrashZone----7900x @ 4812GHz----Titan Xp @ 2050MHz/1643Mhz----8661
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29764386


​


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2240 / 6100 / 1.200V - 8432

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16911596


----------



## truehighroller1

Update:
truehighroller1 - 7900X @ 5.2GHz - 2080 Ti @ 2145MHz / 2000MHz - Score: 9491

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17359399


----------



## Jspinks020

I need to Run it..it does great in it Probably. awesome in cb too...it will do 1500 in cb...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5400MHz -- 2080ti @2145MHz -- 10059:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/31121430*


----------



## Kimir

MrFox said:


> MrFox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2240 / 6100 / 1.200V - 8432
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16911596


​


truehighroller1 said:


> Update:
> truehighroller1 - 7900X @ 5.2GHz - 2080 Ti @ 2145MHz / 2000MHz - Score: 9491
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17359399


​


MrTOOSHORT said:


> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5400MHz -- 2080ti @2145MHz -- 10059:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/31121430*


​damn those 9900K put my 4930K and even 5960X to shame.


----------



## Jpmboy

Kimir said:


> damn those 9900K put my 4930K and even 5960X to shame.



you can add my 6950X to that list too. :drool:


----------



## Gunslinger.

Fire strike Ultra warm up run
Gunslinger.----9900K @ 5.2GHz----2080 ti @ 2445/1950----10861


----------



## AvengedRobix

Fire strike Ultra 
AvengedRobix.----9900K @ 5.3GHz----2080 ti @ 2310/2075----10455
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17170668


----------



## Kimir

Gunslinger. said:


> Fire strike Ultra warm up run
> Gunslinger.----9900K @ 5.2GHz----2080 ti @ 2445/1950----10861
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17433513


​


AvengedRobix said:


> Fire strike Ultra
> AvengedRobix.----9900K @ 5.3GHz----2080 ti @ 2310/2075----10455
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17170668


​


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2x RTX Titan SLI --- 18034 (stock air)

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/31480454
:0


----------



## Kimir

Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2x RTX Titan SLI --- 18034 (stock air)
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/31480454
> :0


​Well damn...

OCN is a pita this days, getting error all the time when I hit "go advanced" to post >_<


----------



## Preim

Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2x RTX Titan SLI --- 18034 (stock air)
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/31480454
> :0


weow


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5500MHz -- 2080TI @2145/8549MHz -- 10 347

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17676445*


----------



## Jpmboy

Kimir said:


> ​Well damn...
> 
> OCN is a pita this days, getting error all the time when I hit "go advanced" to post >_<



lol - and I thought it was something I was doing wrong. 
Yeah - "best site with the worst platform".


----------



## nycgtr

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17568017

Don't really play fs. My ram is not optimized whatsoever neither is my oc lol.


----------



## The Pook

*The Pook - i9 9900K @ 5151mhz - GTX 1080 Ti 1548/6104 - 7484*

i7 6700 @ 4.4 to a i9 9900K @ 5.1 only got me 250 points  (but my GPU was at 1593 and my RAM isn't booting in my Z390 above 2666 for some reason). 

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/31958240?


----------



## ThrashZone

Kimir said:


> Well damn...
> 
> OCN is a pita this days, getting error all the time when I hit "go advanced" to post >_<


Hi,
Don't use Go to last reply arrow links
Use Last page instead links go advanced should work fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2x RTX Titan SLI --- 18641 (on water w/ 2080Ti blocks)
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17598021


I have an 188xx somewhere...


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- RTX Titan --- 10637
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17633137


----------



## Gunslinger.

Jpmboy said:


> I have an 188xx somewhere...


You want to see 21xxx ?


----------



## CptSpig

Gunslinger. said:


> You want to see 21xxx ?


Yes! :worriedsm


----------



## Jpmboy

Gunslinger. said:


> You want to see 21xxx ?


lol - no LN2? sure. 


hey - I think you missed MrT's ApexVI. it may be sold already....


----------



## Gunslinger.

Jpmboy said:


> hey - I think you missed MrT's ApexVI. it may be sold already....


Link?


----------



## CptSpig

Gunslinger. said:


> Link?


MrTOOSHORT I'm not selling it.

There is a B-Stock one at this site:

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/b-gra...bg-945-as.html

I bought an Apex X from them, went smooth.


----------



## Jpmboy

Gunslinger. said:


> Link?


 just PM him.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/27785688-post1367.html


----------



## Kimir

Jpmboy said:


> lol - and I thought it was something I was doing wrong.
> Yeah - "best site with the worst platform".


It's definitely not you. I've pretty much given up posting because this platform is horrible. I feel like back in the days before registering to the forum, just lurking around.


ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Don't use Go to last reply arrow links
> Use Last page instead links go advanced should work fine.


Thanks for the advice, but ain't no way I don't use last reply, that's one of the best feature there is. The forum is fine without me posting anyway.

And updated sheet with score in the top30.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger.----9980XE @ 5.7GHz----2x 2080 ti @ 2400/2025----20453

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17717239


----------



## Jpmboy

Gunslinger. said:


> Gunslinger.----9980XE @ 5.7GHz----2x 2080 ti @ 2400/2025----20453
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17717239


 lol - saw it on the bot. not many can dual pot gpus and a cpu. :thumb:
opinion on the 9980XE?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Jpmboy said:


> lol - saw it on the bot. not many can dual pot gpus and a cpu. :thumb:
> opinion on the 9980XE?


Miles better than 7890XE simply because of not needing to delid.

Under normal cooling, the core temps are much more consistent than 7890XE.


----------



## Baasha

Gunslinger. said:


> Gunslinger.----9980XE @ 5.7GHz----2x 2080 ti @ 2400/2025----20453
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17717239


wow.. 5.7Ghz on the 9980Xe.. is it possible to do 5.0Ghz on the 9980Xe with the Kraken X62? What kind of core voltage would be required for that?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Baasha said:


> wow.. 5.7Ghz on the 9980Xe.. is it possible to do 5.0Ghz on the 9980Xe with the Kraken X62? What kind of core voltage would be required for that?


Would require a gem of a CPU to reach 5GHz on ambient cooling IMO. It's going to take at least 1.3vcore more than likely. 5.7GHz for these is probably pretty average, I'm betting we'll see some 6GHz chips before this SKU is EOL


----------



## GRABibus

Gunslinger. said:


> Gunslinger.----9980XE @ 5.7GHz----2x 2080 ti @ 2400/2025----20453
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17717239


Insane !


----------



## kx11

KX11.----7900x @4.6GHz---- Galax HOF 2080ti @ 2070/1998---- 9268 


















https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/32090541?


----------



## Hale59

Hale59 --- [email protected] --- GTX 1080 Ti @2025/1514 --- 7796


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/31895506


----------



## CptSpig

CptSpig --- [email protected] --- RTX 2080ti --- 9909

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18047854


----------



## kx11

KX11 --- [email protected] --- KINGPiN 2080ti --- 9666




https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19157501


----------



## Kimir

Updated sheet with the last few entries.
Damn boi, you paid premium for that 2080Ti KPE, I really feel they aren't worth it for us peasant watercooler - the past generations that is, for being so much more expensive and so late in the game at the same time. But if you got the money, go for it! -


----------



## kx11

it's worth it 



gaming @ 2220~2190mhz + 8200mhz memory is totally worth it


----------



## Barefooter

Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 15284

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19186633












.


----------



## techjesse

techjesse --- i9 9900k 5.2GHz --- GTX 1080Ti SLI --- 14097 https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19063413


----------



## Kimir

Barefooter said:


> Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 15284
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19186633
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


​


techjesse said:


> techjesse --- i9 9900k 5.2GHz --- GTX 1080Ti SLI --- 14097
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19063413


​


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
ThrashZone -- 9940x @ 4.8 1-Titan Xp -- 2050MHz -- mem 1650MHz -- score -- 8760
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35825768


----------



## Kimir

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> ThrashZone -- 9940x @ 4.8 1-Titan Xp -- 2050MHz -- mem 1650MHz -- score -- 8760
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35825768


​


----------



## Barefooter

Barefooter --- 7900X @ 5.0 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 16503

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19366217

Here a little better score.











.


----------



## Laithan

Might as well throw this in.. Gimped a little as I lost a memory channel but doesn't make a huge diff anyway. 

*Laithan --- [email protected] --- EVGA RTX 3090Ti FTW3 Black x1 --- 13,757*








I scored 13 757 in Fire Strike Ultra


Intel Xeon Processor E5-1680 v2, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 7}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## kx11

passed stress test 99.2%










I scored 1 in Fire Strike Extreme Stress Test


Intel Core i9-12900KF Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## Barefooter

Laithan said:


> Might as well throw this in.. Gimped a little as I lost a memory channel but doesn't make a huge diff anyway.
> 
> *Laithan --- [email protected] --- EVGA RTX 3090Ti FTW3 Black x1 --- 13,757*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 13 757 in Fire Strike Ultra
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon Processor E5-1680 v2, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 7}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2556627


Wow it's been three years since it did the post prior to this!

Glad to see my pair of 2080ti cards are still holding up well to the best newest single card.


----------



## Laithan

I know I didn't even realize the last post was so old LMAO! Time sure does fly! WIth the pandemic and all in many ways the last 2 years just didn't exist.

My score is going to be a thousand or so behind most others with the same GPU because I'm still on x79 IVY-e but I'm enjoying the top single GPU score until someone comes along and stomps it haha!

Shhh... be vewey vewey qyet 🤓


----------



## cssorkinman

Just for fun
- 30 on the curve optimizer 5800x 3600 mhz ram 
+133 on the core , stock mem MSI 3090 suprim
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 5800X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG X570S ACE MAX (MS-7D50) (3dmark.com)


----------



## Laithan

_*<shame>*_ bested by a 3090... lmao! I shall remember my time on top forever 

It is a pretty good example to show how much the CPU can make a difference @ 4K. I'm even running the 8C/16T E5-1680v2 so our cores and thread counts are the same. The IPCs of the new Ryzen chips are just far superior. I might have just caught the upgrade bug lol

Side by Side








Result







www.3dmark.com


----------



## cssorkinman

Laithan said:


> _*<shame>*_ bested by a 3090... lmao! I shall remember my time on top forever
> 
> It is a pretty good example to show how much the CPU can make a difference @ 4K. I'm even running the 8C/16T E5-1680v2 so our cores and thread counts are the same. The IPCs of the new Ryzen chips are just far superior. I might have just caught the upgrade bug lol
> 
> Side by Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


All in fun - not a bad time to upgrade compared to the last 2 years or so.
Don't think I can catch your GPU score though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

12900ks and 2080ti Kingpin:










NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-12900KS Processor,EVGA Corp. Z690 DARK KINGPIN (3dmark.com)


----------



## stahlhart




----------



## Spit051261

I scored 16 025 in Fire Strike Ultra


Intel Core i9-12900KS Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## ToyMach000

I scored 4 513 in Fire Strike Ultra


Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, Intel Arc A750 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Intel Arc A750 for another data point


----------



## Homex-HitTheLotto

I scored 20 301 in Fire Strike Ultra


Intel Core i5-12600K Processor, AMD Radeon RX 7900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





chilling with some 4080s and xtx's....


----------

